# 45+ Still trying donor eggs/OE/Surrogacy Part 1



## rosierose

.


----------



## lilybeta

Hi RosieRose,
HOW GREAT TO HEAR SOMEONE NEAR MY AGE HAVING DE, I AM DUE TO GO TO CYPRUS IN 2 WEEKS. HOW LONG ARE YOU IN INDIA AND WHERE ARE YOU HAVING YOUR SCANS?
LILYBETA


----------



## pucca

I just came from Czech republic, and I used DE and I am 42. I am waiting for the 2 weeks!

I did consider India , as I felt that their treatment and processes were quite indvidual, but the logistics with my partner did not work out. I would however not rule it out next time round. 

Let us know how cyprus goes, and good luck to both of you!


----------



## floral

Hi RosieRose, I had DE at IM in Barcelona I am 46 and DH 47 we just got a BFP , still have fingers crossed as I have HCG blood test on Monday . I have a 10 year old from ICSI with my eggs , we have been trying for that long on and off with adoption thrown in as well , but it was only last year that I started to accept egg donor, there is an age gap and if i had been given the choice like normal people we would have had another brother or sister for our son, but it doesn't always work out like that. Medical research has progressed so far not just in IVF but also research into illnesses that I believe in the fact that its there to be used. Good luck with TX  in India , if you want to look at some threads on DE the one I have been on is treatment abroad - Spain called IM cycle buddies 9 ( sorry would paste it in but last time i tried to do that i lost everything i had written)

Good luck to Lilybeta and Pucca xxxxxxx


----------



## KtHK

I'm 47 and trying to schedule a DE with DS so double troubles.  Let me know how it goes for you in India.  I am flying from Asia but the connections to India are not very good arriving late at night and leaving early in the morning so looking at Eastern Europe.  Also I am 175 and blond so Indian eggs not a great match.  I had a similar dilema in Cyprus.  The Jinemed people did an IUI there for me and they were very nice so I would go back but their coordinator did mention DE but said most were much shorter and probably darker. 
Had several problems with Isida but have grouched enough about them for one day.  Not sure if I will continue with them if they come up with anything at the moment.  Considering Alta Vista I think it is in Moscow or Sana in Ukraine.  Reprofit seems popular but long wait time so will see what comes up.

Please let me know how it goes for you.  I am especially interested in how many embryos to transfer, success rates with DE etc.
Thanks


----------



## malabar girl

HI Ladies great to finding people of my own age and good luck to everyone in case I forget. I am soon to be 49 and I was looking at going to Altra Vita in moscow but I am in Australia and it is very hard to find a doctor to support me and prepare me for DEIVF overseas. As they do not support people ""buying eggs" so I found a couple that could finally help my husband. In the space of 24hours we had decided to change our mind and go to Greece. With the promise of blonde or light colour hair and blue or green eyes. So I will have my last test on Tuesday 23 March and if they take me on hopefully be in Greece asap. I have had great correspondence with the AV clinic in Russia but the logistics crazy. Well hope we can all BFP in 2010 Lynne xxx


----------



## KtHK

MAlabar Girl
Curious to know your outcomes.  I am in HK so also difficult to get to Moscow but considering it.  HAve also had great responses from Greece.  Both seem to be able to offer tall blond options (I'm 5'10" PhD student and blond so tough match).  HAving to schedule around school and paper deadlines has been the problem. GAve up on Isida, not sure what planet they are on!  
Just started communicating with Alta Vista (Moscow?) and they said they can organise airport transfers.  Greece sounds a bit more fun for a small holiday too.  But I would have thought Russia would have more blond options.  Will see what happens although both have been extremely helpful in their responses.
K


----------



## malabar girl

HI Hthk, that was my first impression that Russia would be the best to fair skin and blonde hair tones. I would still go to Russia if I had a supportive FS at a clinic. Having now made the decision to go to Greece It feels right I have had every test performed on me in a space of a week down to topping up my rubella immunities. So now I what to they match myself and Hubby up with someone. I have pic's of the successful children born from the Greece clinic and most are blonde and blue eyed. Will keep you posted on what is happening if you want you can PM me. I had great confidence in the overseas coordinator at Altra Vita ( just the lack of support from the Australian end that stopped me)

I guess you will just have to make the decision where to go and just get on with it before time gets away from you. I am trying to go as fast as possible as I am 49 in May   As far as logistics to Moscow from HK fly via China or Europe. But if you would like to know more about Greece I will tell you what I can. Hope all is well with you.
regards
Lynne


----------



## Sarana37

Dear KtHK,

You said you gave up on Isida. Can you let me know why?   Would be really useful before I re-consider them. Thanks,

Sarana


----------



## Lulu40

KtHK said:


> I'm 47 and trying to schedule a DE with DS so double troubles. Let me know how it goes for you in India. I am flying from Asia but the connections to India are not very good arriving late at night and leaving early in the morning so looking at Eastern Europe. Also I am 175 and blond so Indian eggs not a great match. I had a similar dilema in Cyprus. The Jinemed people did an IUI there for me and they were very nice so I would go back but their coordinator did mention DE but said most were much shorter and probably darker.
> Had several problems with Isida but have grouched enough about them for one day. Not sure if I will continue with them if they come up with anything at the moment. Considering Alta Vista I think it is in Moscow or Sana in Ukraine. Reprofit seems popular but long wait time so will see what comes up.
> 
> Please let me know how it goes for you. I am especially interested in how many embryos to transfer, success rates with DE etc.
> Thanks


I vaguely recall that there was an article in the Daily Mail recently, about a 40+ woman who I think was pregnant with donor eggs via a clinic in Denmark - I'm guessing their donors would be taller and blonder!

I think there was a link to the article somewhere on this site, I'll see if I can find it and report back.


----------



## pucca

I got a positive pregnancy test, with DE and DS at 42. I am awaiting scan, just to be sure before I can allow myself to be truly happy. I was not going to do DE, with DS, at all but I had ICSI, and there was a mixup with timing and meds, and there were no eggs. I cannot say that it was all die to what happened, I would not know unless I tried again with my own eggs, but they offered me DE, with DS, and we had minutes to think about it.Immediately in my head I thought why not, to go away with nothing again, or to come back next month and try again, is is such an emotional roller coaster, and heart wrenching.I thought of neices, and nephews, and friends children, and asked ourselves, if someone said take and be their parents, would we love them any less. The answer was no. So we decided in about 15 minutes, and took the offer of DE. Knowing that we would come back next year to try for number 2 , if successful.This way it might be easier, to keep going, already being parents. I am so glad I took the chance to try to have this baby, instead of pinning my hopes on what may never be. It has made the plans for number 2 much brighter, as we will have de ready with partners sample this time, and hopefully get what we want.


----------



## Pinkminx

Hi Pucca your absolutely right in what you say and have made me feel that I'm doing the right thing.  . After many years into deciding and re searching into having DE me & my partner have decided were gonna go for it. I have 3 grown children from previous marriage. I'm 48 and it's taken quite a while for me to finally believe and accept that I can get pregnant again. We've chosen Spain for our treatment. We were intially going to India but this takes a lot of time and I'm workig at the moment. With the Spain option I can either stay 1 week or return in 2 journeys which is more convienient for us.
But what you say Pucca about if it was your nephew/neice would you love it any less?? I never thought of that before and that's a great and positive way at looking at it. Good Luck and pls stay in touch.


----------



## pucca

I wish you all the best of luck in spain, I am sure it will be a success. When we forget our aging eggs, the process is a bit easier to swallow as the chances of success are so much higher. I am still awaiting scan, the Nhs is a very slow wheel!  I might sound crazy but I intend to try again next year, and be done with child bearing! We may not be the source of the genetics of the first cell, but every other cell from then onwards has a little bit of us, as we will provide everything for them to grow, and be healthy in the real world.It is just amazing that science can do this for us now! 

I am secreatly so excited, and keeping it under wraps till I see something on the scan so I can sigh a sigh of relief, after 4 years smething has finally happened !


----------



## Guest

KtHK said:


> I'm 47 and trying to schedule a DE with DS so double troubles. Let me know how it goes for you in India. I am flying from Asia but the connections to India are not very good arriving late at night and leaving early in the morning so looking at Eastern Europe. Also I am 175 and blond so Indian eggs not a great match. I had a similar dilema in Cyprus. The Jinemed people did an IUI there for me and they were very nice so I would go back but their coordinator did mention DE but said most were much shorter and probably darker.
> Had several problems with Isida but have grouched enough about them for one day. Not sure if I will continue with them if they come up with anything at the moment. Considering Alta Vista I think it is in Moscow or Sana in Ukraine. Reprofit seems popular but long wait time so will see what comes up.
> 
> Please let me know how it goes for you. I am especially interested in how many embryos to transfer, success rates with DE etc.
> Thanks


Hi Kthk was the Indian clinic going to find you an Indian donor or European? Also where are you hoping to import DS from?
I am also looking at going to Greece is everyone referring to SERUM?


----------



## malabar girl

HI Pink, Good luck Pucca, Wish you lots of luck. 
Shad I am 48 soon to be 49 and I am off to Athens this sunday 25th April to the Genesis Hospital to a clinic called Centre for Human Reproduction . They treat women up to 50 years. I had an overseas coordinator arrange everything for me it has only take 38 days from the time I first met with the FS and my date to be in Athens. I am in Australia. Check it out if you want but they speak english.
I will keep you all posted when I arrive in Athens. Lynne


----------



## Guest

malabar girl said:


> HI Pink, Good luck Pucca, Wish you lots of luck.
> Shad I am 48 soon to be 49 and I am off to Athens this sunday 25th April to the Genesis Hospital to a clinic called Centre for Human Reproduction . They treat women up to 50 years. I had an overseas coordinator arrange everything for me it has only take 38 days from the time I first met with the FS and my date to be in Athens. I am in Australia. Check it out if you want but they speak english.
> I will keep you all posted when I arrive in Athens. Lynne


Hi Malabar I thought everyone was referring to SERUM but it appears not to be the case. It is so hard to decide which clinic to go with.


----------



## malabar girl

Yes Shad I was going to go to Russia but found it too hard to organise on my own, Then I met the local FS and coordinator in Sydney and we just went from there. I had a choice of Greece, South Africa or Spain. I guess Greece was the closest for us and I though after the eggs are fert we can take a trip to Turkey to visit ANZAC cove with my hubby. He does not like to travel so this was one of the places he had always wanted to visit. So lucky we get to do both. Plus Greece is a nice destination for a 16 nite get away.


----------



## sky7

Hi All

I have just read all your posts and feel this is a perfect site for me.  I am 48 and will be 49 in October.  I have my appointment regarding DE in Spain at Institute Bernabeau on 23/4/  Although due to the volcano problems it does like this will have to be postponed, which is devastating as I just want to get started.  I tried IVF with my own eggs but without success and now we have come to terms with going for DE.  It was interesting what you said about a niece or nephew and I totally agree.  Although going with DE at first was a difficult decision.

I keep having to tell myself that we are not too old.  It is nice to see so many others of the same age in the same situation.

IB in Alicante, Spain has some good write ups on here on Abroadies Chat and it would appear that alot of ladies are lucky first time.  I think I may have lining issues as I cannot seem to get about 7.6mm so have just started acupuncture in the hope that it will help.  Any suggestions?

Good luck to all

Sky7


----------



## Guest

sky7 said:


> IB in Alicante, Spain has some good write ups on here on Abroadies Chat and it would appear that alot of ladies are lucky first time. I think I may have lining issues as I cannot seem to get about 7.6mm so have just started acupuncture in the hope that it will help. Any suggestions?
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> Sky7


Hi Sky nice to hear you are still trying at 49 - you give me hope. Are the first time lucky ladies in their mid to late forties?


----------



## sky7

Hi Shad

Yes they are, one is 47.

Sky7


----------



## melon

Hi all what a great thread. I'm 45, DH 48, think it says that at the bottom of the post anyway. We're off to reprofit on May 20th for 2nd cycle - had a relly awful experience at BCRM Feb/Mar but have put all that behind us now and feeling very positive. We are hoping to use DH sperm but reprofit have an embie adoption scheme which I am hoping to find out more about - ie how good a match can you get and how much choice - just in case there is a problem and we don't get any good embies. The last clinic blamed DH's sperm 100% but I think they were being defensive as I put in a complaint and asked for a free cycle. Anyway I think I'll post a thread about embie adoption at reprofit. I though of trying with my own eggs but having heard of the low success rate didn't find it a problem using DE so liong as I can know about the donor!!! DH doesn't have his own so is more concerned that it shoudl be genetically his.
Good luck to you all, and have a great day
Melonxx


----------



## Lilo2

Hi ladies!

Well I am 45 (does that count?)!

Got to thinking about fertility again in April last year when people started to take off their winter duds and every other woman seemed to be pregnant  

About last June decided to go for DE IVF, finally found a donor recently so we're planning to go to South Africa for treatment in August!

Lilo x


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone your ever too old to give up on your dreams. I am 49 in a few days writting this from my laptop in Athens. I travelled from Australia on the 25th April to have DEIVF with Hubby sperm. It all happed so quick for us and my body performed 100% as requested. We had our first meeting with the FS in Sydney on the 18th March and with the help of his overseas coordinator here we are and had the embryo transfer yesterday 2 loving looking embies so we have the twins onboard and feeling great. Just going to relax and have the rest of our holiday here and off to turkey for a couple of days next week before heading home back to Sydney on the 11th of May.

The hospital I went through was Genesis Hospital in Halandri very modern and new state of the art hospital could not fault the care.
I am just happy that it all happened so smoothly and quickly. 

Just think positive and good things will happen     
Good luck everyone.
Love
Lynne


----------



## Lilo2

Hi Lynne - sounds great, fingers crossed!

Lilo xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Lynne

Good Luck.  I have my fingers crossed.  I am 48 but don't feel it.  I hoping to first Donor Egg transfer a the end of June at IB in Alicante,  just wishing the time away until then.

Enjoy the rest of your holiday.  We enjoyed our time in Sydney and will be there again in October 2011

Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sky and Lilo just to let you know that I did not get pg. But I am up for the challenge so back to Athens on the 2nd July for another go. This time flying solo as dh left enough of himself in the freezer for at least 8 cycles    But I am hoping I wll not need it all and we donate to other women that need Donor sperm.
Sky when are you off to spain?? Look me up if you are in sydney 
best of luck and never give up         to all Lynne


----------



## oxford5557

I am 48 
Got pregnant with Clomid in Jan 2009.
Ist Donor cycle  2 fresh embies - Rt ruptured tubal ectopic!
                Jan 2010  2 frozen  embies - BFN
New Donor    None to freeze  3 transferred on may 16th  
OPT  31 May .
Very Up and down .
Dont know where to go if this is unsuccessful.
Salli


----------



## Lilo2

Hi Malabar girl, sorry to hear of your bfn - but you are obviously on the case!  Going again so quickly, but why not?!  Since I will be cycling in South Africa it will be tricky to go again so soon.

Salli - these decisions are tough, I think you have to take them one step at a time.

Lilo xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lilo and Sky  well I have a fantastic hubby that has worked and saved hard to fund the trips   
I wanted to get back before they close down for the month of august in greece. So starting on my protocol today and fly out to athens on the 2nd July. good luck to you both and keep in touch


----------



## malabar girl

GOOD LUCK OXFORD hope it is positive


----------



## oxford5557

Thanks 
Test on 31st almost prefer to never test so I can be PUPO forever!


----------



## oxford5557

Thanks a million . 
Does any one have any experience with embryo donation xxx


----------



## melon

well just had DEIVF with DS unexpectedly as found DH had high fragmentation just b4 treatment at Reprofit. An absolute dream, I am now happily PUPO and like the lady says, keeping the faith
Good luck with your decision
Helenxxx


----------



## Exactam Eam

oxford5557 said:


> Thanks a million .
> Does any one have any experience with embryo donation xxx


Serum in Athens, Greece has a great embryo donation scheme. No waiting. You can find info about it on the Greece board. You can also send them an email to get more information.


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Malabar - Sorry to hear your news, but good luck in July.

Melon - Good luck - I have my fingers crossed for you, when do you test?

Oxford - Good Luck for 31st May I have my fingers crossed for you.

As for me - Started mock cycle and first scan on Monday and then again on Friday, currently on Progynova.
If all goes to plan hoping to have first DE attempt early July.

Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sky thank you where are you going for TX in July?? good luck      all for you.
Oxford waiting for your news and        all for you.
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## floral

Oxford- good luck with the test over the weekend sending you lots of  IM at Barcelona have Embryo Adoption which I hear is very good.

Good luck Sky and Malabar x

I'm hoping to go ahead with my *1* and only FE with TX in mid June, I have about 1 &1/2 weeks left of the pill to take then if all goes well I've calculated the FE would happen around 22nd June or may be sooner if my lining is OK. Got my thyroid results back and thats OK, they increased my supplement intake tho' so Im now rattling ! I've also gone back to eating the brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice so that I can give the blood and lining enough chance, anybody else tried this?

Good luck everyone and have a lovely weekend

Flora x x x x x


----------



## sky7

Hi Floral

I am doing my mock cycle at the moment and 1st scan is Monday (Bank Holiday! my timing is rubbish)  I have been a session of acupuncture and eating about 4 brazil nuts a day, not tried the pineapple juice though.  How much do you drink a day?  also how many brazil nuts are you supposed to eat?  I also have thyroid problems.  My lining has also been on the thin side which is why I think they want me to do the mock cycle.

Good luck with your FET in a few weeks.
Sky7


----------



## floral

Hi Sky7 I got a lot of tips  from a lovely lady Barbaramary on the IM Barcelona cycle buddie page ( see below) , sorry had to copy & paste as cant work out how to put in a link! The pineapple doesn't seem to be on this one but I read it here and subsequently on other sites , it needs to be made from concentrate as fresh has something in it that isn't good for you when pregnant ( although I ate buckets of it when pregnant with DS , had no idea!)
As well as Novothyroid  I take Vits D, B, Magnesuim, OMEGA + , COQ 10, Zinc, also just to be sure Folic ! So really rattling !!!

Brazil nuts comes up a lot on this site , I ate about 6-8 / day and was fed up with them by the end , have got enough in cpbd to feed an army of  squirrels this time round as DH kept on buying them for me!

Barbaramary's 
      Tips for linings  
Vitamin E and B1 supplements, pumpkin seeds, almonds, nuts, spinach, seeds, garlic, kidney beans, milk, brown rice, oatmeal, citrus fruits, broccoli, grapes, tomatoes, red/yellow peppers
L-arginine and amino acids (but I can't remember if they may be linked to those doing treatment with own eggs??)
lots of water
rest between 5 pm and 7 pm if possible
lots of sleep, gentle exercise only (HURRAH)
hotwater bottle on the abdomen, warm baths
no **** (!), no caffeine - that includes coffee, tea and chocolate ...
HOTWATER BOTTLES AND WARM BATHS ONLY UP TO DATE OF TRANSFER. 

Good luck with the mock cycle sounds like a good idea , I ve not heard of that approach before sounds really sensible. Flora xx


----------



## sky7

Hi Floral

Many thanks, I will up my brazil nut intake and get some fresh pineapple juice tomorrow.  One glass a day do you reckon?  I have been keeping my water up, trying to drink at least 4 pints a day.  I have been drinking decaffinated tea, but had the occasional chocolate and occasional glass of wine or beer but only at the weekends.  I have been exercising, but I will see how this mock cycle goes as to whether it makes a difference.  There are so many dos and don'ts.  I have spent this year just wishing my life away.

Sky


----------



## malabar girl

Hi Ladies I am all new to this IVF area I saw a specialist on the 12th of March and I was in Athens for my first DEIVF on the 27th of April. That did not work so back again on the 2nd July. I don't know how think or thin your lining should be.
I had a scan in Aus two days before I left and he could see 3 lines and said that is what I want to see and the lining was 6 then I went to Athens and on the tuesday it was 9 and the Dr there said great your ready in a couple of days??
So guess they know what they are doing. I drink lots of water and take a blackmores pre conception vitamin but hey any excuse to eat nuts. 

Hope it is sunny where you are as it is still raining in sydney now for almost 2 weeks ( very unusual)
have a great day


----------



## floral

*Malabar Girl* - that lining sounds very good , mine was 6 at time of scan and they didn't say how thick it was when I went to spain for tx ( may have done but cant remember) only they did say it had the 3 lines and was ready for ET . They scanned me twice in Spain as I had had some spotting , but that was fine and they thought it could have been reaction to the pessaries . I get this feeling that the more you can take and eat for the blood and its circulation the better, its sort of our main port of call as we dont need to develop the eggs which need different supplements , but thats just my personal feeling. 
We seem to be following you with the rain , apparently we are forecast for torrential weather too !!!!   Have a nice wkend .

*Sky* I think the pineapple juice needs to be from concentrate not fresh and I think you can drink as much of it as you like , although I found it a bit sweet. I gave up caffeine a long time ago so am now addicted to peppermint tea which I include in my water intake , I stopped the booze on the last cycle in Feb and have for some reason managed to not want any since then so that is a bonus as i was partial to a nice glass of rose ! I think the no chocolate is a bit steep for me as having given up the others , although I am like you only having my Green and Black at the weekend !

Flora x


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Malabar Girl - my lining last time only got to 7.8 but it did have 3 lines, which the nurse said was more important than the thickness.  When do you fly back to Athens?  Good luck with your next attempt.

Floral - sorry misunderstood, I have bought fresh pineapple juice. oh well I will drink it this time and get the other one for my actual cycle if I make it that far  I am fortunate that I like brazil nuts.  I agree giving up everything including chocolate is a step too far I think.  I am also have one acupuncture session a week.  Do you have any frosties from your Donor?

Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

HI Ladies I fly back to Athens at this stage on the 2nd of July and I will stay till the 18th as my hubby doesn't want me to rush. Just to take it easy as it is school holidays here and my youngest dd will go away to stay with her aunties for the 2 weeks I am away,

Hope the weather is nice for you both today still raining and windy in Sydney. It is the first day of winter tomorrow.


----------



## oxford5557

BFPtoday!!!!!!!!


----------



## sky7

Hi Oxford

Congratulations on your    I am so pleased for you.  You have given me hope as we are the same age.  I am hoping to go for my first try in July.  How many embryos did you have transferred and which clinic did you use?

 

So happy for you.  Enjoy

Sky7


----------



## oxford5557

Sky we decided on 3 in the end .Let mw know if you need any advice.
Salli


----------



## malabar girl

Salli ( oxford) great to hear so how old are you??
I am going to ask for 4 next time as I want to get the bfp.
Sky when and where are you going for tx.
Floral whats happening with you how is your cycle going??

To all I have not named personaly hope your all well 
if anyone is going to Athens I will be there between the 2nd July and the 18th.

hope you all have a great DAY


----------



## oxford5557

Malabar Im 48


----------



## floral

*Salli *congratulations   great news so happy for you good luck , now you are officially PUPO !!!! XXXXXX I wish we had had the 3 put back instead of freezing just the 1 frostie , ah well hindsight is a great thing!

*Malabar* I have 5 days left of taking the pill , so just a few weeks away from TX !

*Sky7 *Good luck with your tx

Flora x x x


----------



## sky7

Hi Oxford/Salli - Wow 3!  my clinic are saying they only recommend 1 due to my age, but if I get that far I am going to push for 2.  Which clinic are you at?

Hi Malabar - I am hoping to go to IB in Alicante in early July, provided this mock cycle goes well.  Unfortunately went for first scan yesterday and lining was only 6 mm.  I am back again on Friday, so fingers crossed it has got thicker.  I am popping the pills and eating Brazil nuts like they are going out of fashion.

Hi Floral - where did you say you were going, was it IB like me?

Hi to everyone on the board if I have not mentioned you personally hope all is well.  Keep the faith.  Oxford has proved even us oldies can get a BFP!

Sky7


----------



## oxford5557

Of course we can.
I LIVE IN OXFORD.!
I scan pregnant women for a living and have met lots of satisfied women who have been at Marques in Barcelona.
They have been very kind .
I have had good support.
I am really excited about all the wonderful opportunities for us all.
Salli xx


----------



## floral

*Sky* I'm at IM in Barcelona , my lining at scan day was 6.5 they said this was good and by the time I had TX a 6 days later it was at the right thickness and had the 3 lines. 6 sounds good to me , dont worry sounds like you are doing fine. x x....


----------



## Eva222

I will be 50 in August and planning to go to Nadiya in Kiev for donor eggs.  Don't know if anyone has had experience of
Nadiya.  I had many treatments between ages 40 - 45 without success so this is going to be one final try.
They want me to have a hysteroscopy first - have never had this before - not sure why - anyone know?


----------



## Lilo2

Congrats Salli (oxford)!  

Floral - gosh those rules for better lining sound tricky - I'm not a big one for caffeine but I do love chocolate!

Eva - I think they're checking for fibroids in the womb, and anything else that would stop a successful pg.  I got away without one because I've had them before, and because my ultrasound scan only showed a fibroid outside the womb.

Lilo x


----------



## floral

Eva- I'm 47 and having DE at IM in Barcelona , they also require a hysteroscopy , I gather its more in depth than a ultra-scan they have a camera  at the end of the hysteroscope it can take pictures from the inside of your womb , can take a biopsy , remove polyps, and/or deliver treatment. I had mine under anesthetic it took about 20 minutes and was absolutely painless. I've had fibroids , endometritis that were not picked up by ultra scans so although a bit more costly I think worth it. Good luck with your tx, sorry I haven't got any info on Nadiya  . x x x 

Lilo - I know seems alot to cut out but actually used to and I just have to succumb to the chocolate now and again - just found a bar in Sainsbury's called Emergency Chocolate...  so I had to try that !!!


----------



## oxford5557

Update
Did beta HCG  on Tues  491  repeated on Thurs  and was  1862!!!!!!!
Salli x


----------



## malabar girl

HI Salli  keep those numbers going up.
Flora when are you having your tx and good luck
Eva I just turned 49 I have had one attempt at DEIVF on the 1st may and now going for second on the 5th july in Athens good luck to you.
Sky 7 How is that lining doing??

Good luck to all us older wannabee mums


----------



## schog

Hi everyone,
I'm an American living in Switzerland,  going to be 48 in July, and hoping to do donor embryo (fresh sperm and eggs). For the moment we're looking at South Africa, maybe in August-September if possible. Nice to see so many 40somethings here!!!


----------



## lily17

Hello everyone
please can I join your thread!!! I am 45 in 10days!!!!!
I am having DE in Russia 20-25th June ( just after my birthday!!!)
I have just started the protocol, but not all going well. To try to sync my cycle with the donor they gave me the pill -Marvelon. They instructed me to take it until 28th May ( last Friday) then stop and my period would commence within a couple of days. They then said I should have a scan to check the lining was thin and start medication to help build up lining starting today. My period didnt start until Thursday evening, so I have had to cancel the scan and have not started medication today at i am still bleeding heavily- I have sent them and e-mail and asked them what to do!! ( eeek!)


Lily x


----------



## sky7

Hi Malabar

Went for 2nd scan yesterday and it had gone up to 7.1mm so good news it is getting thicker.  Clinic have asked me to continue with the Progynova and also add in Ultrogest at night from yesterday.  I assume they will want me to go for another scan next week, but not heard anything, although they said everything was fine as far as they were concerned, so I am a bit happier now.

When are you planning to fly out to Athens?

Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sky at this stage I will fly out on the 2nd of July but I am waiting for confirmation that they have embryos for me as they have my DH    and I want to make sure that they have created some before I leave. I am wanting to implant the max number of 4 as such a long way to travel and the cost. Glad to hear all is going well for you and your lining.

Lilly17 Hi and welcome I think I am the oldest I am 49 and just had my first attempt at DEIVF in Greece on the 1st of may did not work so going back for another go. Where are you going to in Russia?? I was looking at Altra Vita in Moscow but could not find a Dr ti support my protocol to get me there so ended up in Greece. Is this your first IVF?

Schog welome why are you going all the way to SA when your so close to all the other clinic's in europe?? I am coming from Australia to Greece. Is this your first atempt at IVF

Salli how are you doing?? How are your numbers hope your doing well thinking of you 

Flora how are you doing??
Eva222 whats is happening with you?? Are you still going to keiv in August?

hope everyone is doing well and staying positive and have a great day


----------



## lily17

Hello Sky, Malabar and everyone!


Malabar I had DE at Pedios in Cyprus in February but it didnt work- I wasnt surprised as my treatment here in the UK hadnt gone well, and also my donor only produced 4 eggs....so I just knew that 4 eggs wasnt very good and the chances of success with just 4 eggs would be slim. Also I asked for blastocysts ( 5 day embryos) and they froze them at 4 days...so I assume that was because they were not great quality and wouldnt make 5 days,and in the end only 2 survived thawing and so I already didnt think the chances were very good.
I didnt think much to the clininc or the protocol and it was cheap! but not good!


This time I am going to AVA Peter in St Pertersburg. I went there last year and got BFP- but had a M/C at 6 weeks due to the lack of medication here in the UK ( I couldnt get a doc to give me the meds)
This time I have a local doc supporting me and have already got all the meds I need.
The Russian clinic already have some of my DH sperm in the freezer so he doesnt have to come with me!!! he's a work all summer anyway, so Im taking my friend.


I have just started taking a cocktail of meds, asprin, Prednisolone, Vit E, Folic acid, Estrodol patches, progynova, I am at the start of my cycle and I am having scan tomorrow to check womb lining is thin and there are no cysts on the ovaries etc.
I am also having a whole load of STI swabs done today ( joy!) I have just had all the blood tests etc as all my tests are out of date and they insist everything is no more than 3 months old, they also want a smear test done within the last year, Its costing me a fortune!!


Sky when are you having your treatment?


Lily x


----------



## oxford5557

malabar
transfer day 3 on 16.05.2010
01.06.2010  491
03.06.2010  1862
05.06.2010  3861

what do you think


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Lily - I am doing a mock cycle at the moment, so hopefully will have my first try in early July.  Not sure yet.

Oxford - not a expert but your readings look good.

Floral - when are you having your next try at IM.

Good luck to everyone else.

Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

hi Salli I don't know much about the whole IVF thing just know that the numbers should keep going up. So     for you.

Hey Lilly my donor only had 6 eggs and out of that with husbands fresh     only 2 fertilised and they were put back in within less then 3 days and did not work but will next time in July.


----------



## floral

Sky & Malabar - just taken last pill today ..... so hopefully AF sometime Thursday and I can start the patches ..... sort of approximating that TX would be around 22 June at IM Barcelona if all goes well with the thaw.


LIly and schog welcome .... and good luck with your treatments sounds like you had dreadful care Lily with your last TX , glad to hear you have found a good doc in the UK .x 


Good luck every one and Salli those levels are amazing they are keeping me smiling for you !


Flora x x x x


----------



## lily17

Hi Floral-Im having TX around 22nd June in Russia!
Oxford- Wow sounds like you have a very healthy positive!- Congratulations!  
Sky- Im having ICSI this time to ensure they all fertilize!
Malabar cant you get treatment in Auss?


me did major boob today- missed appointment for scan with local doc- I dont know why- I wrote down the wrong day!!! I cant beleive it ! The doc rang to ask where I was- I am such a numpty, it must be all these hormones! I hope he can fit me in tomorrow!


Lily x


----------



## oxford5557

transfer day 3 on 16.05.2010
01.06.2010  491
03.06.2010  1862
05.06.2010  3856
07.06.2010    6610  

what do you think .Should doubling continue or slow down.
Sallixx


----------



## malabar girl

Morning ladies finaly sunny hear today after 1 month of rain not typical weather for sydney.
Lilly in aus you have to have your own donor and I don't want to know the donor as no one else beside my husband and myself need to know.

No one in aus wanted to help us for the past 7 years as I have 2 dd but they are not my husbands bio chidren. But I want to have a bio child for him as this is something that he has always wanted we have had 4 pg togther all natural so as far as aus dr are concerned we do not have a fertility prob so just lose weight and it will happen was their advice. So I have lost 43kgs since september and I don't have time to waste as I just turned 49 in may.

So thats why I am traveling overseas.


----------



## lily17

Hi Malabar
Oh thats terrible, 7 years and no baby...there has to be a problem, I dont understand why they wouldnt help you. I moaned to the doc here after 1 year and the referred me for IVF!
Donor IVF is a long wait in the UK which is why Im going overseas- as you have said at our age we dont have time to wait around!.
Well done losing all that weight. I am supposed to be losing weight but I havent. I am lucky to already have 3 kids and my weight has always been on the heavy side, so I figured if it has never been an issue previously why would it matter now? Anyway the clinic in Russia hasnt mentioned my weight, its only here in the UK they seem obsessed! 43kgs is nearly a whole perosn OMG!! Have you been eating nothing but dust!!!??


Today I am going for a scan to check all is ok with my womb lining.
I am also having a load of swabs for updating my STI tests.


Lily x


----------



## Mind

Wow ladies - this is a great one to stumble accross. I'm 46, based in Dubai and have just started ICSI but with my own eggs. Good to know that their are options in case mine are just too rubbish! I seem to be the oldest on the site doing it with my own eggs, so to speak. Day 7 of injecting mysfelf 3 times a day and off for a scan tomorrow. Let's see how it goes. 

Good luck to yu all with your DE. I had no idea that you can match them'ish. Is it like when you pick a sperm donar. Do you get to choose the best match for you and are there only a few countries that do this? I wonder if they do it anywhere in the Middle East.

Thanks ladies

Mind xxx


----------



## lily17

Hiya Mind

Lots of countries do donor eggs, yes you can pick the charachteristics you want, its much simpler than doing with your own eggs, and also success is much higher. I did 2 cycles with my own eggs I got 9 eggs all fertilized but still didnt work, 2nd time got 5 eggs and that didnt work either so thats when I decided to move on to donor eggs, there are lots of popular countries, especially Spain, Greece, Cyprus, Ukraine, Czech Republic, Russia...and more!
LilY xx


----------



## Mind

Thanks Lily17. That's really good to know. I mentioned it to my DH tonight and got a BF no! Mmm. Guess I may have to work on that one. I'm not sure if it's something I'm ready to think about yet but his very strong feelings were not a good sign. May have to rethink. But thanks again. Mind xxx


----------



## Joolsey

Hi

Is it ok if I join your thread too? I'm 45 and having DE treatment at Embriogyn in Spain. We're going back for ET next week - not sure which day yet but we're there for 7 days. I feel nervous but also excited, it's all very new to me and we only had our first appointment in April and here we are already - it's just happening so fast!
I'm taking Synarel, patches and progynova at the mo and am feeling great although a bit tired. I have a scan on Friday so fingers crossed.
It's so nice to be able to talk about this as we haven't really told anyone, nice to meet you all


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Floral - Good luck with your treatment, not long now!

Lilly - Good luck with your try on 22nd June - when do you fly out?  Hope your scan went well, can you remember what your lining was, I am a bit paranoid about mine having been told by a US clinic that mine was not good enough.

Salli - numbers looking good.  How are you feeling, cannot remember how many embryos did you have put back?

Malabar Girl - Congratulations on losing all that weight well done.  Not long for you now before you fly back to Greece.  How old are your dd?  I have relatives over in Aus and I have one coming to visit in August.  My sister is complaining about it being cold, when what she describes as cold is quite a nice day to us here in the freezing England.

Mind - Welcome good luck with persuading the other half.  I am sure he will come round to it.  At first we were both against the thought of donor eggs but having a failed attempts with own eggs decided donor eggs was our only chance.  Good luck with your scan on Sunday.  Dubai is a great place you are so lucky to live there, did the different weekend days take a bit of getting used to?

Hi Joolsey and welcome.  Good luck with your try, I bet you are really excited.  We have decided we are not going to tell anyone either, as far as we are concerned it is nobody's business, however, my GP knows.

AFM - Just had Decapetyl injection today so awaiting AF to arrive so can start actual cycle.  Hope it does not take 2 weeks longer to arrive like it did when I was waiting to start this mock cycle.  Hoping to go for a try in July but depends on when AF arrives.  Although AF being late last time meant I could book a surprise trip to Rome for me and DH before our next try which will hopefully be our last holiday just the two of us.

Sky7


----------



## lily17

Hi Joolsey!


What part of Spain is your clinic? I havent heard of that one before. I nearly went to Cearam at Marbella.


Me had first lining scan after period-all ok 6.3mm, now drugs should kick in this week and lining should build up quickly. I have next scan on Wednesday 16th to check progress.
Due to fly out to Russia on 20th June.


I have told everyone I know what we're doing, everyone is very interested and ask lost of questions, I dont mind everyone knowing.


Mind- maybe you DH will reconsider if you have a disappointing outcome....(fingers crossed you dont!) but its just a case of putting you cash in the treatment most likey to yeald positive results.......


Lily xx


----------



## sky7

Hi Lilly

What made you decide on Russia, seems a long way, but probably isn't I see you have been before.

Good Luck

Sky7


----------



## lily17

Hiya Sky


Chose Russia as the clinic looks good on the website (AVApeter) and we tried it out last year and it was very very good, fantastic service, excellent clinic, modern, clean, very organised! Staff all speak English, German, Finnish and Russian, and NO waiting list for donors at all.


They still had my DH's sperm frozen in their freezer from last time, so when I contacted them in April to enquire if we could do another cycle of Donor IVF, they immediately did us a protocol and scheduled us in for 22nd June!!!


I can fly from my local airport ( Humberside) to Amsterdam and then onto St Petersburg.


I have to stay 5 days, and accommodation is not cheap in the city. But I think their service & the clinic is the best I have expereinced ( and Ive done a few now!!!) Hubby doesnt even have to come with me!!! So Im taking a friend and we're doing the sites & shopping!  


how about you?


Lily xx


----------



## Mind

Lily 17, I see that you opted for Russia instead of Marbella. I’m intrigued? Why was that? Ooops just seen your answer which is VERY interesting. Note to self to look into them. Marbella would be well handy for me as we have a place out there. Especially if you have to saty for a week. Another question, what is the optimum for my lining then? Always good to know that. Then I can ask and see how it’s shaping up. You mentioned yours was 6.3mm. Is that good
Sky 7, thanks for the encouragement with the DH. I’m going to take it one step at a time but all your feedback and info is a total godsend. Thank you!!!! Also on Deceptyl and have been for the last 10 days. It’s fine to inject and I had no side effects at all. Not many people are prescribed this, so it’s always good to hear when someone else is on it
Mind xxxx


----------



## oxford5557

transfer day 3 on 16.05.2010
01.06.2010  491
03.06.2010  1862
05.06.2010  3856
07.06.2010    6610  
09.06.2010    11002

tiny bleed tonight petrified.
Salli x


----------



## malabar girl

HI Salli you will be fine don't worry.
Sky my dd are soon to be 18 and 11.
hi to everyone else have to rush as dd is begging me to sit and watch TV with her so must go

hope you are all well I am all booked and ready to leave for athens in 3 weeks today


----------



## lily17

Hiya Ladies!
Mind- I think around 10mm + is what they are looking for for a good lining although some clinics will do a transfer on less, thats around optimum.
(mine was 13mm on the last transfer!!!) After menstruation you should be around 3-4mm and then it increases from there. Oestrogen and progynova increase the lining ( or should!)


Sali/Oxford- there's lots of reasons for bleeding, if its only slight dont worry. Some people have bleeding all the way through their pregnancy, others dont get anything. But I would tell your clinic anyway    fingers crossed for you xx


Me busy taking all the meds every day- asprin, folic acid, vit E, prednisolone ( steroid), estradol patches, and progynova!!!! Had 1 down reg injection about 2 weeks ago that lasts whole month!


Lily xx


----------



## Mind

Lilly I see your DE is planned for this month with AVAPeter in Russia. This week or next week? I looked them up on the internet and they look good. I take it that you don't get to see any pictures of your donor do you? Please can you let me know how you get on with them. I'm very interested.  The clinic in Marbella won't treat me as I'm 46, so that's out of the question. Thanks for the info on the lining.

Mind xxx


----------



## floral

Mind - I m having treatment at the  Instute Marques in Barcelona i am 47 they treat up to 50 , they have no waiting list and have exceptional results .  I have had 1 de cycle and about to start the fe tx on 24 June . X x


----------



## lily17

Hiya Mind


No pics- just basic info like hair/eye colour height/weight education, children ectc etc.
To be honest I have been to the clinic 4 times now!! Its immaculate. Many affluent Russian couples and couples from nearby Finland and Germany. There are also many many young Russian donors in the clinic, All of them very young slim and attractive ( like all the Russian girls!)
I am going out to St Petersburg on 20th June until 25th June, the transfer will take place some time during my stay.The total cost with ICSI is €6400 Its slightly less without ICSI ( if you let eggs fertilize naturally ) ( €5400)
If you want to know your donor or want to see pics of your donor you need to be in the USA The Shady Grove clinic is very popular, a little more expensive than Europe and further away flying time- but very top notch clinic and reputation- I had the extra cash I would go there!
Oh shame about Marbella- I didnt know 46 is the 'cut off' for some clinics  


Oh IM has a great reputation is very much more expensive than most other clinics but I think they are top notch and get very good results- I would be very surprised if they didnt sort you out!


Lily xx


----------



## lily17

P.S.- my last comment was for Floral-Re; IM!! xx


----------



## oxford5557

Any one had horrible metallic tastein mouth?


----------



## lily17

Hiya Salli/oxford


Yes I remember that from when I had my kids in my 20's and 30's...not been pregnant long enough to get it recently  


sending positive vibes to you!  


Lily x


----------



## Mind

Lilly 17, that’s fantastic feedback. Thank you. And your recommendation is a great help. Of course you’re quite right, Russian girls are lovely. I also looked at the website for Shady Grove but I didn’t get such a great vibe.  I have my scan tomorrow morning at 8am, so I’ll know for sure if I can carry on. If not, it’ll be the DE route, so this has been invaluable. 
Floral, thanks also for the info about IM. That sounds great and I’m going to look into them aswell. Good luck to both of you with your tx. Lilly you must be back out again very soon. Update on everything please.
DH insisting he goes with me for the scan tomorrow. He must think it’s going to be bad news. Bless him. At least if it is bad news and we have to cancel the tx, I have another string to my bow now. Thanks ladies.
Mind xxx


----------



## Sarana37

I'm not at all looking to be a record holder, but reading your posts I'm wishing I could say I'm also in my forties, but I'm 52 - so it feels a little harder and lonelier over here! (No children or pregnancies) Still, it's very heartening to read the stories here.

I've had just one attempt at IVF with own eggs, began well but then was cancelled as the follicles did not grow or develop. Believe it or not the clinic then offered me another opportunity with lower dose of drugs for IVF with own eggs, though I was always told the chances were next to 0%. I felt I had asked my body would it be willing with own eggs, at this late stage, and the answer seemed to be no.. I decided not to assault it further with loads of drugs, but switch to DE. Being older didn't make that decision easier but I felt I had to respect my body.

Along the way, I came across a very inspiring website on Julia Indichova's approach: http://www.fertileheart.com/about_fertile_heart.php

Has anyone can across this? Seeing a short video clip of Julia's work with a group of would -be mum's, I felt drawn to her approach. I ordered some CD's (Bodytruth + Imagery exercises) from her and found them really inspiring and healing. There is so much information on the web, it can get overwhelming. This came across as very sound. I just wanted to suggest it in case it's useful to someone else.

So that's where I am now, on the road to DE. I'm having a scan in a few days to see if my womb will co-operate as a good environment. So far, so good - it had reached 7.5 a few days ago, but they'd like it a bit thicker.
blessings to all   

Sarana


----------



## lily17

Hi Sarana

Welcome! -I hope your journey is a positive one- I think DE is the only way to go over 45 ( my personal opinion)


Me got slight stress, as my Russian clinic e-mailed and asked for further scan details. they want to see 3 lines on the transvaginal scan of the endometrium. they are unconcerned how thick it is, just that there are 3 lines observed.
They said if 3 lines were not observed then they would suggest cancelling my transfer!! EEEEEkkkkk!!!!
I am mortified- It has taken a huge amount of effort and stress to get to this point, finding the consultant locally, getting the scans booked in, getting all the relevant drugs, tests etc etc booked fights, hotels for Russia etc and now they say they want to see 3 lines on the scan or we cancel!!!!??
I researched what the significance of '3 lines' is on the scan. Apparently there is a recent scientific paper on the significance of '3 lines' being observed and positive outcome for IVF. Its a Finnish paper that only came out late last year, and the Russian clinic is partnered with a clinic in Finland so I think they have adopted the Finnish findings.
I think my local doc hasnt even heard of the significance of '3 lines'.( see paper here: http://www.rbej.com/content/7/1/151)
I have forwarded him the e-mail and he has scheduled me in for a scan in the morning- Everything hinges on if he can observe these 3 bloody lines!!!!!!EEEEEEKKK!

has anyone else heard of this requirement

Lily x


----------



## Mind

Lilly 17 - eek indeed. Sorry I've not heard of this but I'm sure there's someone out there who will have. Keep your pecker up love. It's probably just another of those hurdles sent to try us. Sounds like you're doing all you can hun.

Sarana, good luck on the DE and welcome. You're in the right place with us.

Ladies it wasn't great news for me today. Still only 4 eggs which had hardly grown at all.  So I have another 4 days to see if they'll grow any bigger. I have had a breakthrough with DH on the DE route though. Probably all those tears from today. Bless him, he's on side now with DE and we just need to pick the right place. Easier said than done, as you'll all know.  I'm very taken by Shady Grove but still have no clue how much it costs. And then of course I'll be flying from Dubai to Washinton. It's a loooong way. At least now that we have an option I'm not so depressed about having to cancel our TX.  Being 46 (as you also found Sarena) you just have to accept that it may not happen any other way.

Hey ho

Mind xxx


----------



## lily17

Hi Mind


Oh no- Im sorry to hear Tx cancelled......DE is the way forward, there are lots of options!- 
I think Shady grove is around £10,000 per donor treatment EEEEEKKKK!!!


Its not that much more than many places in Europe, the average price of a cycle of DE is around £5000- £6500 dependant on clinic. There are a few top end clinics that are more like Shady Grove and IM Barcelona, Spain they are both around £10,000 per go.
There are a few clinics that do a 'special offer' 3 goes or your money back!!! It sounds like a scam but it isnt. You pay for 3 DE cycles, and if after 3 goes you do not have a viable pregnancy/birth you get three quarters of your money back.
Its a risk as you could be lucky and get pregnant straight away in which case you have paid more than you would have done if you had paid for just one go. But if you dont get pregnant by the 3 go you get a refund.
The clinics mostly make money on this or they wouldnt offer it, so they are pretty confident in their service. You also have to fulfil certain criteria to be eligible to do the refund schemes. Its a lot of money to pay out in one go....(around £30,000) but to be honest. I have found that over the last 3 years I have just about paid that out in single treatments and I am still unsuccessful- so it is something I should have looked at!!!


Glad your partner is thinking about DE,  Its a shock to think about some one elses eggs at first. But I think you as the mother would be creating and carrying the baby with your own blood and flesh, so its very much part of you..... Look at the epigenetics info on here or google.


Lily xx


----------



## sky7

Hi Lily  - I am with Institute Bernabeu in Alicante.  I went to see them in April and they charge 7,500 euros.  I also went to Shady Grove in February, but after I had done a mock cycle they moved the goal posts on the costs as my lining was 7.8mm not over 8mm.  Even though it was trilaminar.

Hi Mind - I was more impressed with IB than I was with Shady Grove, why I went with them initially is that they have 6 tries and get your money back if you are not pregnant, but it is a lot pay out at first.  You see loads of info about the donor and photos of them as a child. They said to me that they had loads of blue eyed donors, but when I had finished the mock cycle there were none! so along with them wanting more money I decided to look elsewhere.  There is a thread about IB and this persuaded me they must be good there are lot of ladies using them and some got pregnant on the first attempt.  IB treat ladies up to 50.  They also have no waiting list and loads of donors.  The only downside is you only find out age and and blood group about the donor.  However, I have come to think that I would rather not know too much and would prefer the total lack of info rather than knowing too much.

Floral - Good luck with your try on 24/6.  Just waiting for AF to arrive to start my medication for my try.

Sky7

Salli - try not to worry I am sure it is okay and the metallic taste I have heard is a good sign.

Malabar Girl -


----------



## sky7

Hi Sarana - Welcome and Good luck with your try.  where are you having treatment?

Hi Lilly - Yes I have had it and IB are more concerned with the 3 lines than the thickness. They call it Trilaminar. I am sure yours will be as you said yours was over 10mm so I would be surprised if it was not also trilaminar.  Good Luck

Hi Mind - Sorry to hear your news about your scan.  DE was not what I wanted but having not been successful with my own thought it was my only chance of success and the child would be genetically my DH's.

Malabar Girl - not long to go now, only 3 weeks it will soon pass.  We could be trying at a similar time if AF plays ball and hurries up and arrives.

Sky7


----------



## oxford5557

More bleeding .
Went to Drs.They think it is from cervix.
Any way one little person with a heart beat.


----------



## malabar girl

Fantastic salli my friend had heavy bleedy for about the first 3 months I remember taking her to the hospital all the time believing the pg was over but hang in there she had her baby last monday a wee girl and no issues. Good luck 

Sky I will get my AF in the next day or so as I was put on the birth control pill so everything is timed for my arrival in athens I am just paying for flights tomorrow and I have booked and apartment in athens same company I used in april I guess I will be a little lonely as no hubby this time but I will have my laptop.

Mind good luck we must not worry about distance I am traveling from sydney to athens via dubai this is my second time 1st time in april now I am back for a 2nd try.

Sarana good luck I believe I have pm you before welcome and I am 49 so you are not much older than me and I am going to get pg no matter what good luck

if I have not metioned your name I am sorry but send my wishes.


----------



## Mind

Hi Lilly 17 – tx not cancelled yet. Will know for sure on Thursday after 4 more days of meds. This is great info on Shady Grove versus IB. And also giving me the costs. They really don’t make it easy to get a ballpoint figure do they, so this is a monstor help.  £30,000 bloody hell? I think DH may have a coronary with that! But I understand the thinking behind it. Something to pondor on. 

Now I’m fascinated about your feedback on these two clinics. I saw the onfo you get from shady grove and the pics you get to see. My DH agrees with you in terms of not knowing or seeing a pic but I’m struggling to get my head around that as I’d love to see pics of my donor as a child. From what I see Shady Grove is the only one that does that. Am I right? I’m very fair and petite and both my DH and I have blue eyes. Surely if I go with a Spanish Clinic it’ll be from a darker donor mother. That makes me want to go with a Russian clinic as most Russian girls are very blond (and gorgeous!) ! I know, it’s a nightmare to get your head around.

Sky 7, so you’re with IB. Fabulous!!!! Intersting that you ruled out SG, even after going there. Gosh, wot a minefield. I like the six goes or your money back, though money is not our motivating factor here. I’m going to have a look at the IB thread. Many thanks for that. Though they don’t give much info on the donor. I’d have to get my head around that hun. I see you’re already there. Please keep us up to date on how you get on. I’m intruigued with all of it.

Malabar girl – you’re certainly travelling for this. My word and via Dubai as well. Take lots of books and see it as some quility ‘me time’. Also intrigued with Athens so diary please hun. You have your laptop and we’re all here. Good luck!!!!!! 

Mind xxx


----------



## oxford5557

The three lines is a normal finfing that you find post ovulation it is called tri laminar. its a normal finding and usually found .look it up in google .
Dont worry


----------



## lily17

EEEEEEK!!! It all gone wrong TX cancelled!!!  
Went for scan and could not get a pic of the sort after '3 lines' for the lining and Doc only measured 3.1 mm lining which is horribly low.... I then re-looked at my protocol and meds and realsized I have been taking the wrong dose of progynova  .... I should have been taking 2 tabs a day...but I have only been taking 1     ooohps!
Russian clinic looked at my lining scan pics and recommended I cancel and start again next month ( remembering to take correct dose)
I am very disappointed, and I have paid for flights and accomodation already so will lose that money....but its better than rushing and losing all the money with little chance of it working  
Russian doc said dont worry we have many donors, we will sort you out another blonde hair/blu eyes next month!!  
My husband is mortified we have lost all the money on the accommodation and flights ( not cheap!!)
Mind- I can wholly recommend Dr Olga at AVA Peter. The clinicn in St Petersburg is partnered with a Finnish clinic, and their standards are very high. Many other clinics would have said/ come anyway and we will see what happens ( regarding my treatment)
right going to mope now as Im feeling fed up  
Talk soon


Lily xx


----------



## Mind

Oh Lily I’m so sorry. What a buggar. 

It’s only one month but feels like forever when you’re all set to go. Ok, so it’s not meant to be this month. One month won’t make any difference for the right tx and the right baby. Sounds like some chocolate and serious moping is on the cards. Then you’re back on again for the next round. For some inexplicable reason, it wasn’t meant to be your time this month. AVA Peter sound really good. You’re right, many clinics would have just gone with it. Then you would have really wasted more money.  

Re: DH. He’s probably feeling just as disappointed as you. It’s just his way of showing it.

I must remember all this advice when they cancel my tx this Thursday! 

Mind x


----------



## lily17

Hello Every one!


Mind- hope all going ok and you not cancelled!!


Salli- how are you hope no more bleeding scares, its a nightmare when bleeding happens however slight, as you shouldnt have any- I had 3 kids in my 'youth!' and had no bleeding with two of any description at any time, but middle child did have quite serious bleeding several times late on- scary stuff.........


Me got over shock of cancelled tX, dont know what went wrong with lining I have never had any issues before....but it was my birthday on Monday and I am now 45 !!!! EEEEEEKKKK!! so Im sure its just my body giving up and not working how it used to!!!!


I am going to make the most of the break in tx to try to lose some weight, I am a right little tubby thing and I should have lost weight but havent...my BMI hovvers well above 35 so Im on the lettuce leaves!!! ( Ive always been tubby and got pregnant easily and had 3 healthy pregnancies whilst tubby!!!)....but now age + tubbiness...well the clinics dont like it do they!!!??  


hope you are all well wherever yu are!!
Lily xx


----------



## Lilo2

Hi ladies,

Lily - so sorry about your cancelled tx, fingers crossed for next month.  I'm also concerned about my lining since apparently I am menopausal.  I'm supposed to take progynova too - where did you get it from and was it costly?

Mind - hope it went well today!

Salli - hope all is going perfectly!

Lilo xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi all

Hi Salli - Hope you are okay, I am sure everything will be fine.

Hi Malabar - Has AF arrived yet?

Hi Mind - When I had done the Mock cycle with SG and could then choose my donor there were no blue eyed donors to choose.  I thought what you thought about Spanish clinics, but it is not the case they have loads of donors, the only match they sometimes struggle with is Japanese and the reason there are so many donors is there are 2 big Universities in Alicante and students come for all over the world.  They said blue eyes is not a problem.  I am also fairly fair and small.

Hi Lilly - Oh No - what a disappointment.  Hope your DH has got over it now.  With regard to your flights and accommodation it may be worth you ringing them and asking if you can postpone everything to next month, you may not get all of it back but you may get some which would be better than nothing.  Worth a try.  Which airline is it - have a look at the terms and conditions.

Hi Lilo - good luck with your try in August, where is CFC?

AFM Well AF arrived on 14th - so class first day as 16th and started the Prognova again.  Have been given a window for egg collection from 1st July to 14th July, so have booked flights.  Have a scan here on 28th June and then fly out 30th June so we are there for 9 am on 1st July.  We are going to treat as a holiday so don't mind staying out there for a while, the alternative was scrabbling around for flights with 36 to 48 hours notice, don't think I could have coped with the stress of that.  I have not sorted out accommodation yet.  So excited, especially as only in work now 5 days between coming back from Rome and then flying out to Alicante.  Must try not to get too stressed.  Does anyone know if alcohol affects Prognova or stress affects the medication working?

Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

Morning everyone
Sky yes AF arrived on time on the 16th so on the synarel spray and start the proganova on the 24th scan on the 1st and fly out on the 2nd so all tickets are booked and paid for and accommodation booked. Organised my youngest dd to flew up to our country property for 10 days so she is looking forward to that. As it will be school holidays the whole time I am away.

Salli hope all is well I forgot to metion with both of my dd I had the metallic taste in my mouth right from the start.
Lilly don't you have travel insurance to cover the cost of postponing?? I can cancel all of my flights for a cost of $200 and they refund all the rest or for a cost of $120 I can change the dates?? Look into it?? Good luck

Mind whats happening with you??

Hoping everyone is doing well


----------



## sky7

Hi Malabar

Glad to hear AF arrived on schedule.  Looks like we are going to be cycling together or near enough.  We fly out on 30th June and EC can be anywhere from 1st July to the following week.  I don't have a laptop so not sure I will be able to keep in touch whilst away, but will try.

Hope everyone is okay.

Sky7


----------



## Mind

Malabar girl – hi and thanks for asking about me.
Going for IUI tomorrow, instead of ISCI. So have been a bit low about that as it’s beena long and hard road just for IUI. ‘Very unsatisfactory’ said my Dr. She’s not kidding! Ended up with good lining at 9.5 but just one decent egg at 15mm. The other three weren’t viable at this stage so it was either IUI or cancel totally. It’s all a bit of a roler coaster. 

I’m now concerned that if this doesn’t work, that I have to make a serious decision about DE. At 46 I’m worried about MC if I am successful with my own eggs and of course, this is less likely with DE. I actually can’t believe what my head is doing in terms of trying to process this. I’m usually much quicker at deciding things but this is such a biggie.

OK Sky 7, you’ve talked me out of SG totally now. Thanks for that cos I just haven’t had a good feel about them. And whittling them down is not easy. And thanks for the feedback on the Spanish clinics. It’s interesting cos the donors don’t get paid in Spain, do they? All very altruistic. Interesting question on booze. For someone who did enjoy her vodka, that’s all gone for now. But I have no clue what the official line is. Sorry hun. Anyway, EC is not far off. How exciting is that? 

Have had some lovely chats with Ruth who works with a few clinics in Spain and Greece and this all helps in terms of info and making a decision. But I’ll still have to go through the fabulous 2ww after tomorrow to see what happens.

Mind xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Mind

Sorry to hear of your poor response, but it only takes 1 egg!!.  Good luck with your IUI tomorrow.

Sky7


----------



## lily17

Hi Mind

Oh dont be down! 46 is fine to get Preg with DE.....sadly it is difficult with OE, but theres a great chance of becoming a mum at our age with DE, it would be your DP sperm and a donor eggs, and they can match  very close to your characteristics, lots of women on here have had DE at our age and been successful and been very happy with their little babies then gone on to have another!!
I think once you have come to terms with DE, you are very positive, it maybe for you you need more time trying with OE before you make the switch, at the end of the day, you have to be happy and have come to terms with not passing on your own genes....but you can pass on all your knowledge, characteristics, and moral, traits etc, you may need time to grieve the loss of passing on your own genes before rushing onto DE. Have you done any counselling?
good luck 

xxxxx


----------



## lily17

Malabar/Mind and Sky


hope you all do well with up and coming treatments.
Me have to now do mock cycle for Russia this month and real cycle in August.
In the meantime I am on waiting list at CRM in London so will find out if Im coiming up to top yet!!


Lily x


----------



## floral

Hi every one and welcome Sarana I'm going to look up that website now .


With my last tx in march we saw the begings of the 3 faint lines and i was 6.5mm , with this tx time I was 7.1mm with faint lines , both times they have been OK for tx as they know that you have another 7-9 days after the first scan to thicken up before transfer.


I hadn't realised IM was that much more expensive than the others ! Off to Barcelona on Thursday for FET on Friday if all goes well with the thaw     


Oxford - I had metalic taste and I had rather bad hyperemesis , but as they said these were all good signs I really didn't mind   


Floral x x x


----------



## lily17

Hello everyone


hope all your tX are going ok


I managed to get hotel cost refunded and tax on flights but nothing more  - its all very expensive this IVF malarky!!
I have now got menstruation  and Im starting 'mock cycle' to check my lining response.
Floral- good to hear some one got 3 lines!!! - that is what Russian clinic is looking for with me, apparently its the 'gold standard' that everyone looks for, and you have more chance of a positive if 3 lines are seen.... Im keeping everything crossed that they see 3 lines for me this month.- Good luck with your Transfer, are you with IM


All the girls i was talking to on the Russian thread ALL got pregnant and have ALL had babies!! None of them were British, but they all travelled to my clinic in St Petersburg, so its encouraging, but sad that i am still trying but they are now all doing the baby talk thing !!
Good luck everyone
Lily xx


----------



## Mind

Lily 17 - the odds are stacked in your favour. That's good news. Now it's your turn!

Ok ladies, I've made a decision. Will wait for another 12 days and do HPT but is the odds of less than .02% are right and it's a BFN, then it's off to Serum in Greece for me with a DE. Phew!  - deciding that this is the way to go is such a relief. 

Now I'm just trying to beat the summer holiday closedown out there and get all this ready to go early July.

I think I've waited long enough, so time to get the ball rolling methinks.

Gosh ladies, it's all kicking off again soon. Crossing my fingers (not legs for a while though) for all of you.

Nite nite

Mind x


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone hope you are all well.
Mind I will be in Athens from the 2nd July till the 18th and I will be alone there so if you want to catch up will be good to have someone there. I am having tx at the Genesis Hospital I am not a serum patient. But i am involved on the serum thread. I have rented a one bedroom apartment in athens. So PM me if you want my contact details in Greece.


----------



## lily17

Yay! well done Mind coming to a decision....its tough.....but once you have made the decision...its calm water!! and you can really put all your effort into the clinic and treatment, and you can be positive the results are encouraging.


Me got more turbulance!!!  


Got my Smear test back, it said "Borderline" retest in 6 months  


I am not happy, as I know Russia are very strict and will want a 'negative' result


I have contacted my Gyny man here in the UK and he is discussing it with me tomorrow when I go for a routine scan


( my cervix has had more scans and tests than Ive had hot dinners!!!...) ( well..nearly!!)  


I paid for the smear test, and the result was back in 1 week so I know I can have it done again fast 
oh its never straight forward is it!!


Lily xx


----------



## sky7

Hi Lily - Good luck, sorry to hear you did not get much of a refund on the flights.  you certainly are having bad luck but hope smear can be sorted out.

Hi Floral - hope you are off to Barcelona today.  Good luck

Hi Mind - hope I have saved you a trip to USA to see SG.

Sorry if missed anyone

Sky7


----------



## Mind

Oh Lily 17 wot a bummer on those results. I really do hope you can move forward soon. Thanks for your feedback. Yes, you’re right, once you make that decision; it’s a very good feeling. 
Thanks all of you for your feedback. It all helps sooo much.

Sky 7, you certainly saved me a trip to the USA. I had them at the top of my list. Scrap that! It’s Serum now and I feel good about that route.

OMG Malabar girl, that’s great that you’ll be there then. Sounds like someone’s having a wee holiday as well? Good for you. I’ll be out only for the day on the 16th with DH. But back on the 20th for 3 days on my tod. I was looking at the Divani Aplolon Palace to stay but it sounds like a cunning plan to get an apt for your stay. Shame I’ll miss you on my trip on my own and the first trip will be fleeting to say the least. All sounds very exciting though and we’ll probably be on the same cycle. I must have a look at the Serum thread.

Thinking of all of you

Mind x


----------



## lily17

Hello everyone

just to cheer everyone up my pal off here has just given birth to a baby boy ( yesterday) after 15 cycles ( yes really!!!) of IVF, baby was conceived on a fresh donor egg cycle at CRM in London, and she is one of us oldies aged 47! - its so lovely to hear of success, she wasnt without trials and tribulations after having miscarried twins at 16 & 18 weeks last year, so happy news for her!

news with me: I am still doing a mock cycle to ensure my womb lining is ok and responding to the meds the Russian doctor has prescribed for me. I am having a 2nd scan today to look for the elusive 3 lines that were missing last month resulting in cancelled treatment.
I have had a chat with my UK gyny consultant about my dodgy smear result ( it said borderline changes) he said it wasnt a concern and there is no treatment as it is nothing significant to worry about... I argued that it wasnt a negative result so Russia may freak out and cancel my Tx until it is, so he has agreed to re- test in a couple of weeks.

how are you all doing??

Lily x


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone hope you are all doing well
Lilly did you get your 3 lines?? what is happening with your tx??

Mind it is warm out in athens at the present time. I arrived here on the 2nd after the 22 hour journey    too far without my DH
I am sure he is missing me already. 

I had a scan on the 1st before I left home and I had the 3 lines and my linning was at 8mm which the dr said was good I have no idea?? I will phone the hospital here in the morning to find out what day they want to see me.

Oh I almost forgot to say that they have 5 embryos ready for me made from DH sperm so I will have the total amount of good ones all transfered so hopefully at least 3 or 4 would be good    

Well good luck to you all and write again when I have more news


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone,  just spotted this thread.  I am 47 and flying to Prague tomorrow for DE ET on Tuesday.  This is my first attempt at DE and feel very positive.  Great to find there are lots of us at my age!  Good luck to everyone and I will let you know how it goes.

Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

I'm not over 45 - I'm 42 but I got a BFP on first go with donor embryos in CZ republic   

Good luck to you all


----------



## Mind

Hey Jules – welcome to this thread. I’m 46 and off to Serum this month using DE. 

All just decided for sure this weekend AF decided to show her ugly head. Anyway, I’m also very excited about what lies ahead and I think it’s all going to move very fast now for me. Good luck in Prague and let us know how you get on. 

Malabar Girl – how’s Athens? I think you’re there till the 18th. How are you feeling hun? Now sure of my dates now but I’ll let you know as soon as I hear. Would be lovely to see you out there and I will know in the next few days.
I’ve just seen your message. 5 embies? That’s great and from what I know – which is next to nothing 8mm sounds ok on the lining front. What did they say Keep in touch hun with everything. 
Yeah, I bet your hubby is missing you. Time for some good books I guess.

Lily 17 – how about you? Is it the waiting game for you again sweetie?

And Sky 7 – how about you? What’s occurring?

Having had my first PFN (or AF really) I do wonder how all these women get the strength to do 6 or 7 goes with their OE. It’s such a rollercoaster innit?

Lots of love ladies

A very positive Mind xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI Mind I am doing well had the breakdown the morning after the 22 hour flight no sleep no husband and hormones poor guy that has the keys to the apartments yes he got it all    and to top it off I did not like the apartment too noisy not relaxing so with the tears I got moved to a huge apartment closer to genesis hospital so big I have 3 aircons I am here till the 11th then I move into the city to another large apartment so plenty of room. 

Bit lonley but everyone is freindly and helpful, I just came home from the hospital and had my ultrasound and all systems go they will thaw the embbies out and grow them for a few days and the transfer day is friday so I just need to relax and wait till friday. I will shop around for a massage or two before friday. 

take care good luck with everyone


----------



## floral

Good luck Malabar - Greece must be gorgeous at the moment sounds like you have a great apartment now.... take care xxxxx
Kizzymouse welcome yes here us oldies are !
Jules - good luck in Prague
Lily - good luck great news about your friend , what a lot she has been through !! x x x 


with me I'm am on day 11 of 2 ww , I had FET with our 1 and only little embie fri 25 june , I was so amazed it survived the thaw they said ( IM barcelona)  that it survived nearly 100% and was in very good condition to which I burst into tears as I had really prepared myself for the worst ! Any how who knows, have tender (.) (.) but that can be the hormones from patches and pessaries and I am not reading much into that , just taking each day as it is and hoping I don't start to bleed like my last TX .   for OTD on Thursday ....Much love to everyone and any one else I have missed out who is on TX or where ever in cycle . Flora xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

thanks flora good luck and hope you get your BFP I am sitting in the aircon relaxing surfing the net and booking a thai massage in the city for tomorrow over the net.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Mind

Hey Malabar girl - I do sympathise. Sounds like a pretty natural thing to go through after that long flight. and sounds like you got yourselg a great apartment in the end. The massage sounds like a cunning plan and just try and relax as much as you can. You can PM me every day if you're feeling lonely. I get it!!!! And that's what we're here for.

Keep your pecker up hun and keep chatting

m xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi Mind thanks I spent the days indoors as was very hot and I am dizzy and tired from the medication so I only ventured across the rd to the local hairdressers and had my hair washed and dried as it is hard to shampoo your hair here with these hand held showers with no where to hang it up   so came home and had a chat on skype to my hubby and eldest daughter then I had a sleep. I saw a Mcdonalds not far from here yesterday when I was coming home in a taxi so I walked there tonight only 20 mins walk and had a burger and chips and walked back home again via the fresh fruit stand just to balance the meal    Now I am about to settle down and watch the first season of Breaking Bad my friend gave it to me to watch will keep me cool . Hope your well.

Hi to everyone else I am having my transfer on friday have to phone tomorrow for the time and find out how many out of the 5 survived the thaw I hope at least 4 want to be greedy   

take care


----------



## kizzymouse

Flora - good luck for testing tomorrow    

Malabar - good luck for transfer Friday


----------



## malabar girl

Thanks kizzy just phone the hospital and all 5 are doing well need to be there at 12.30pm tomorrow I am going to be greedy and take as many as they will give me of the 5.

Good luck floral
Hey Mind how are you going??

Best wishes to all


----------



## lily17

Wow thers so much happening with everyone on this thread I can harley keep up!!!
Kizzymouse- well done on your BFP!! 

Malabar- Good luck for the transfer

Floral- Have you done test yet?

Mind- when do you go out?

Jules3b - welcome! fingers crossed for you!

News with me: mock cycle all ok, transfer in Russia now planned for 12th-17th Sept. Seems a long way off, but I have plenty of time to now plan and prepare, and it wont be quite as busy in St Petersburg as it is right now, just waiting for intstructions for meds from clinic.

and I must lose some weight, Im so fat, I m so rubbish at dieting, Im surprised non of the clinics have thrown me out yet (my BMI is 36) Im really going to try now. ( she says horrified at the thought)

Lily xx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone I am doing fine I had my transfer on friday I believe they were 4 day old embies so I had all the best 4 transfered so I least I have double the chances this time after only transfering 2 in may.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Malabar girl     

Flora - have you tested yet?


----------



## Mind

Hey Malabar Girl – how are you doing hun? You had 4 transferred – how amazing Now does this mean that you have a high chance of triplets etc I get that you’d want to double your chances after being disappointed last time. I'm just getting my head round how many they put back in, so I'd love to hear all your thoughts on that.

Good luck with the dieting Lily 17. How about thinking of it as feeding yourself with the best possible food to prepare yourself for your baby? That may help – rather than dieting. Anyway, Sept will be here before you know it and it all moves quickly once you start.

I’m going out to Athens and SERUM this Thursday. I’m so excited. It’s weird to think that there’s a girl (She’s very young) out there doing what she has to do for our eggs. I should be having embryo transfer on Monday and then it’s the 2ww. Did I mention that I’m very excited?

Kizzy Mouse – how are you doing hun? You feeling ok?

M x


----------



## kizzymouse

I'm a bit nervous about scan tomorrow Mind - praying everything will be okay    

had some brown spotting yesterday, but don't think it was anything bad   

Feeling very nauseous today, hot and flustered and achy heavy boobs - all good signs I know so trying to be POSITIVE about scan!!


----------



## floral

Hi Kizzymouse- keeping everything crossed for you XXXXXXXXX    


Mind- really good luck for your TX - I know it is amazing to think of the donors doing their bit and donating their eggs  !Think of you on Monday 
Malabar - Hope you doing OK after your TX ? well done on being PUPO x x x


AFM -- unfortunately we had a BFN ....had blood tests as well which was 1.5 so showed no sign of any implantation ... I am OK about it now put it into perpestive as only us Fertility Friends know how too!!! But wishing you guys all the luck in the world and sending you a really BIG hug through the airwaves !!! Flora x x x


----------



## Mind

Just one more sleeps and then you're there Kizzy mouse. Thinking of you!

Floral I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm well proud of you for putting it into perspective. That's not the easiest thing to do but it's funny how us FF all have our own coping mechanisms. We do what we can to move forward and I can see that you have done this a lot  But we never know what the next cycle and tx brings and there's always something different to try. Thanks for your big hugs. I send mine back and thanks for all your positive vibes. I feel them big time.

Night girls

M x


----------



## floral

Lily - I know we shouldn't be thinking of loosing weight etc.... but I found that when I stopped eating carbohydrates after 6.30 in the evening i lost about 6 llbs and any other carbs you eat must be slow release ones ie brown rice , brown pasta - I swear it worked and its really not that hard . Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Came home from work - cramps got bad then there was a big gush of red blood - so upset, still bleeding red a bit now   

I don't think there will be good news at the scan


----------



## malabar girl

Kizzy don't give up yet my best friend had her own eggs and a freind of mine posed as her partner so they could have IVF in Australia and she only had 2 embbies but more than once I rushed her to the hospital bleeding and she was sure it was all over she was 43 and I must have taken her in those first couple of months 4-5 time. Scan showed up she had lots one and then she went on to give birth to a little girl just before I came to greece. She bled on and off for the whole time and still got her bub.
My     and thoughts are with you


----------



## Mind

Ah Kizzy Mouse - I'm thinking of you. Try not to think the worse. Hopefully you'll be just like Malabar Girl's firend and you'll be doing that trip throughout your pregnancy. Big hug for you darling. M x


----------



## kizzymouse

Thank ladies 
Was so stressed out last night - but in reality the red blood didn't last long - and it wasn't clots, just like a light period.

I had cramps for about 10 mins then the gush of red blood - then it eased off and no cramps.
This morning it's back to brown - not much though.

It's almost like I had a light period.  

So nervous about scan


----------



## floral

Kizzy - sending you lots of hugs and vibes, it must be  very nerve racking .......I know there are lots of FF's who have bleeding through out pregnancy so hang on in there        Flora xxxxxx when is your scan ?


----------



## kizzymouse

Hey ladies    Sorry took so long to update - we were at hospital for awhile as had to speak to midwife first and then again after scan. Then we went for lunch, then to see parents.....so I won't keep you in suspense anymore!! ........ONE PERFECT 7MM BABY ON BOARD WITH A LOVELY FLICKERING HEARTBEAT!!! I cried - was so relieved - after the bleeding I was so worried   

Nothing on scan to indicate why I bled.......everything seems to be fine, it's just one of those things    It's gone now - just a bit of brown left.

I have my next scan on 2nd Aug when I will be 9wks - we will get a picture then ( DH wanted one today! LOL bless) and they will give us EDD!!    

Hello to everyone ...hope you are all doing good    I bought some sea sick bands today - they seem to be helping with nausea waves


----------



## floral

Kizzy                           well done !!!!! so good to get positive news congratulations..... ps I used the wrist bands and also made ginger tea from fresh ginger and hot water - really helps ! XXXX


----------



## malabar girl

so happy Kizzy told you not to worry all good    M


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks ladies


----------



## malabar girl

Hi Hope everyone is well today I went in to lurk around serum in athens a lot of FF seem to go there I went and met up with Shad from London is was nice to put faces to names and offer some support as I know what it is like to be on your own during tx.
When I was leaving I had a lovely suprise to me Mind she had arrived with her hubby so it was nice to meet 2 FF ladies face to face. So had a good day with some company I am off to the greek islands in the morning for the day and then my last day to shop pick up cheap medication on saturday and then off on the long trek back to australia on sunday get home late monday night my youngest dd will be waiting at the airport and not in bed at her usual time. Will be nice to see the family even thou I see them  on skype most nights.
well good luck everyone and     to all M


----------



## drownedgirl

Stumbled across the thread, what a relief for you KM.  xx


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks DG - still got this light brown discharge - it's weird - almost bitty in appearance. I'm sure it's either lil un burrowing in or just some old blood coming away - annoying when they can't give me an explanation!

Just wish it would stop   

Apparently once you see a heartbeat there is a 95% chance of pregnancy being a healthy full term one


----------



## drownedgirl

I had heavy red bleeding, clots, white tissue, from 5+2 and brown blood off and on till 12w.. twins survived just fine, they could never see the source of the bleeding


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks DG   

I know there is a lil un growing in there I just hate the brown stuff!   

Trying not to worry, but it is hard!!    Even after having scan i can't seem to leave the pee sticks alone LOL


----------



## drownedgirl

I understand, found the twin pg  very stressful at first!!

I did find a hypnotherapy relaxation Cd was a great help to rest my fevered brain


----------



## kizzymouse

Might try that    I can do reiki on myself too if I need to  

it's so hard this being my first much longed for BFP - after 8 bfn's it's hard to relax and enjoy which I really want to do - I've waited so long to be pregnant I don't want it to be stressful and full of worry!


----------



## drownedgirl

KM: I think it's unavoidable, esp if you bleed. I'm not sure it gets much easier either. At 15w in this pg I bled and was certain the baby had died, i mean, 100% certain, Ended up in MAU being checked and the dr started to look for the HB (DP was with me) and he paused and I was sure he was going to say, this is a bit elusive then call for the little scanner.. but he found the HB!!!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

I guess the worry NEVER stops now!!   

Congrats on getting to the 20wk mark


----------



## jules3be

Hello everyone,

I am not doing great as 6 days after the transfer I had these pains that were not positive (I recognise them from losses in the past). Day 6 I had a bit of blood and my cervix feels open so I know it is not positive. I am familiar with implantation bleeding as I always get that, but this was different. The clinic have advised me to keep taking all the meds till I test next week and so I'm doing that but it is even more upsetting taking them when I know it is pointless.









I can't quite believe with 2 top grade A quality embryos it hasn't been successful. I keep asking myself what I did wrong. My first thought is that they transferred too late in my cycle. It was day 20. * Can anyone else let me know please what day of your cycle they did your embryo transfer?? * Secondly it could be my lining wasn't great as it was only 6.7 mm on day 12. Or maybe I didn't rest enough, we walked quite a lot, but they told me it was contraindicative to rest too much! I know I will never know the reason.

I have my moments of feeling really devastated, I am so disappointed. We loved our two little embies already and I had 5 days of feeling on top of the world as I was so sure it was going to work.

Anyone here who has had a failed first attempt then gone on to have a positive one??

Do you think age is relevant when using donor eggs??

Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

Jules    I don't think you can tell whether it's worked or not until you test.

I'm sure my embryos were transferred on day 19 or 20 of cycle.

I don't think rest has been proved to give a greater success rate either - I travelled back to UK on transfer day - I rested for 1 hour in clinic and about 1 hour in hotel.

Please don't give up yet - when is OTD?


----------



## jules3be

Hi Kizzymouse, Thanks so much and big congrats. on your news! However, I do know I am not pregnant. I am familiar with charting and know whether my cervix is open or closed - and it's definitely open. Also, I know because those first 5 days I _felt_ pregnant if you know what I mean, now I don't. I am really certain it is negative but doing as they say and taking the meds until I can test on Wednesday (they insist I do this which is understandable).

Jules


----------



## jules3be

Hi Kizzymouse,  I meant to ask you, which clinic did you go to?

Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

I went to Gyncentrum in Ostrava, CZ Republic   

I hope you are wrong    But i understand, we do know our own bodies, and despite me never being pg before I KNEW I was   

Still, I will pray for a miracle for you


----------



## drownedgirl

Jules, our fresh cycle was BFN but both FETS worked. Let me check the days we transferred...


----------



## drownedgirl

The two FETS were both 5 day embryos transferred on CD 27 and 22 respectively.

Our fresh cycle we transferred day 3 embryos on day 17 (BFN)


----------



## jules3be

Hi Drowned Girl,  thanks for the info.  Just got some more brown spotting so all hope really has gone for me. Testing am tomorrow - day 12 - and then again on Wed. to be sure.

I am already planning next attempt and wonder if you or anyone else might advise me.  I am 47 and I have been having acupuncture and seeing a herbalist for about 3 years now.  I believe they help keep my cycles regular etc.  However, this is not cheap and if I was to cut one or both of these out I would be able to save a lot quicker towards my next cycle.  I am afraid if I stop them I will go into menopause (my sister did at 47) and think that would be detrimental to the treatment.  I will ask my clinic what they think anyhow but just wonder if anyone else knows if the chances are lower if you are in menopause than if you are not, when it comes to a DE cycle?

Jules


----------



## drownedgirl

I didn't think being in menopause did make a difference, as the hormones are all artificially controlled.  Think of the cases in the press of succeesful DE in wome in their 50s and even 60s....

Though I think acupuncture can be beneficial in a DE cycle to help build the lining etc.

I hope you're wrong and your test showed a BFP. Though 12 dpo is early to test.


----------



## jules3be

Hi Drowned girl, thanks and guess what.  I just tested and got a BFP   !!!

It just goes to show. I tested early so I could be certain and look what I got. I know it is early days but the line came up quick and is quite dark.

 Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

Woo hoo!!! Jules - I'm so pleased for you!!!       
Maybe we can't always tell!


----------



## drownedgirl

jules3be said:


> Hi Drowned girl, thanks and guess what. I just tested and got a BFP   !!!
> 
> It just goes to show. I tested early so I could be certain and look what I got. I know it is early days but the line came up quick and is quite dark.
> 
> Jules


Hah!!!!!!


----------



## sky7

Hi All

alot has happened whilst I have been away.  As you can see from my  signature I have 2 embies on board.  Although I am trying to stay positive it is difficult especially as I tested yesterday with pee stick and it was BFN.  OTD tomorrow - blood test.  Fearing the worst

Hi Lilli - September will soon come round.

Hi Kizzymouse - Big congrats on your BFP 

Hi  Jules3be - Big congratulations on your BFP  when is your OTD?

Hi Floral - So sorry to hear about your BFN - pamper yourself.

Hi Malabar Girl - wow 4 embies- when do you test?

Hi DG - nice to know you had success with your frosties.

Will let you know tomorrow - but I think  I already know and I have a very long day with evening meetngs tomorrow so will be a long time before I can have a good cry.

Good luck to all

Sky7


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your good wishes.  I am still in shock and    these two lovely embies will stick.
Sky7 my official OTD date is tomorrow, that is 14 dpt. I tested 12dp4dt.  Sending you lots of                    wishes.

Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

Jules - how are you today? Still on cloud 9? I've been feeling horrible this morning - retching and stuff NICE! You got that to look forward to!!   

Sky - good luck!


----------



## jules3be

Hi Kizzymouse,  Oh I so hope I get to the stage you are at!  I was anxious this morning, had a tiny brown spot last night and a bit of pain (you know all about that!!).  This afternoon I felt a lot calmer - got into my work and even forgot that I am pregnant for a few minutes at a time.  I think work is a god send at the moment.  Have to convince myself that stabs and twinges and even spotting are ok and that now it is just a matter of being as calm as possible and eating well, drinking water, breathing  and generally trying to enjoy it!!  As you can see it is not my first pregnancy, though this one will certainly have a lot more chance of being successful.  I am cautiously optimistic.  Would LOVE to be at the stage where I know there is a heartbeat and I am feeling sick (sure I will change my mind if and when I get there!!

Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

Jules - hugs    I know the first few weeks are so hard until the scan.

Symptoms can kick in at anytime - and cramps are normal too   

When is your scan booked for?


----------



## jules3be

Hi Kizzymouse,  I haven't booked a scan yet, testing again tomorrow to re-confirm then contacting the clinic.  Just got a bit of brown and it terrifies me.  Do you think it's normal?  I know you had it, did you find out anything??

Julies


----------



## kizzymouse

Jules - mine's started last Monday at 6wks + 4   

I even had one gush of red on the Tuesday - then went back to brown - I think it's going now thank the lord!

Mid wife couldn't give me a specific reason - she said it could be one embie come away, or hormones thinking it is af time - breakthrough bleeding, or it could be old womb lining, or embryo burrowing in more deeply, or just unexplained!!!   

So annoying when you just want a reason.
Try not to worry - it is normal to have bleeding early on whether red or brown - but if it gets heavy, bright red with clots  and you have painful cramps then it's time to worry and you need to go to hosp.

Praying it's just your embie (s) settling in - try get scan booked soon - it'll put your mind at rest and also I would talk to your GP or a nurse if you can   

I hope it stops soon


----------



## drownedgirl

I bled heavily, red, with clots and white membranes, starting at 5+2, in our twin pg.  No cause found.


----------



## jules3be

Hi Kizzymouse and Drowned Girl,  thanks for sharing your stories re: spotting, it really helps. Nothing again now.  Things seem to be more 'active' in the evening, so to speak.  I am hoping it is just the embies implanting.  Last night I had strange burning pain all over and in my breasts too then a loose BM and then finally everything calmed down and I was able to sleep.  I have sensitive nipples this morning which I hope is a good sign. Still feel anxious - god I have only got through two days so far. Just tested again and it's positive so about to e-mail Gennet and tell them.  

Can I ask, where are you both counting from, the day of your last period?  or the day of ET to count your weeks.  I am not sure if I am 34 days (4+4) or only 14 days??  I am not sure about the scan.  I don't want a scan till there is going to be a definite heart beat.  When i had the blighted ovum we went for a scan at 10.5 weeks only to see an empty sac.  So now I am a complete coward, understandably when it comes to scans.  At what stage did you go?

Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

I used the calculator on here and put in EC date of my donor.
When I had scan they calculate it by the baby measurements - so I was 2 days behind by their measurements, next scan they should be able to give me due date.

Urgh I feel so sicky today ( in fact it's everyday now!) - but so happy to finally be here and the spotting has gone!!   

I had my scan at 6 + 6 - don't be scared    it will reassure you xx


----------



## drownedgirl

You can calculate edd from here: http://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator-and-pregnancy-events


----------



## meryam

he im meryam im new here im from holland    im 49j and trying to get pregnant?


----------



## jules3be

Thanks Drowned Girl and Kizzymouse.  Spotting seems to have stopped so feeling more confident and very sort breasts and feeling a bit queasy. Never have I been so pleased to feel queasy!!  

Welcome Meryam to the thread.  Are you going to try DE IVF?

Jules


----------



## jules3be

Hi Kizzymouse,  can you please tell me where do you find the due date calculator on here and also the Ticker factory icon??

Jules


----------



## kizzymouse

go to www.tickerfactory.com

and go to fertility friends home page - due date calculator. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate


----------



## meryam

jules3be said:


> Hi Kizzymouse, can you please tell me where do you find the due date calculator on here and also the Ticker factory icon??
> 
> Jules





jules3be said:


> Thanks Drowned Girl and Kizzymouse. Spotting seems to have stopped so feeling more confident and very sort breasts and feeling a bit queasy. Never have I been so pleased to feel queasy!!
> 
> Welcome Meryam to the thread. Are you going to try DE IVF?
> 
> Jules


yes im looking for a clinic i don't no much about it so i hope to get some information on the site for me its the first time i have a daughter from 12 born on a natrual way so this is new for me ( sorry for my bad englisch)


----------



## kizzymouse

Drowned girl - your inbox is full!   

Here is reply to PM

Implantation - to help blood flow - no one has ever told me I had clotting issues, it was just suggested to me by glasgow clinic when I had last ivf with own eggs.

I thought I just stopped taking it at 12 wks - this is the first time Czech clinic have mentioned blood tests and it might not be safe! Grr   

Just worrying me for no good reason probs!


----------



## drownedgirl

You could ask on the immunology board here on FF, some very knowledgeable people esp daisyG.

I would have thought that the purposes for which you've been taking it would mean once the placenta is formed, you don't need it. I take it for antiphospholipid antibodies which can cause problems with the placenta later in pg (and because I had a DVT in my first pg, risk to me when pg due to hormones increasing blood clotting)  

I will google a bit for you.


----------



## drownedgirl

this study:

. Qublan H, Amarin Z, Dabbas M, et al. Low-molecular-weight heparin in the treatment of recurrent IVF-ET failure and thrombophilia: A prospective randomized placebo-controlled trial

tx was to 12w

http://www.ivfnewsdirect.com/?p=166
http://www.ivfnewsdirect.com/?p=166

you could have a clotting screen done but the results are skewed by pg anyway. have you had one done before?


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks DG - no I haven't - just had level 1 bloods done. Not sure if it's included in that - everything came back normal range.

I will see what my Doctor says - but I don't think I need to get a test - I think clinic just being cautious because they didn't put me on clexane - I kinda prescribed myself after having it on last go at Glasgow


----------



## drownedgirl

I think level 1 tests prob include some of the clotting stuff... antiphospholipids.. pop onto the immunology board and ask people what they think..

antiphospholipds can appear when pg, is the thing


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone

Meryam, I can highly recommend Gennet Clinic in Prague.  I had my first DEIVF there and have got a BFP    Anything you want to know I will be happy to help if I can.

Kizzymouse, thanks for the info.

Jules


----------



## jules3be

Hi Kizzymouse,  sorry to be a pain but I am confused about the no. of weeks pregnant I am, still  You told me you put the date of your donor's EC in so I was going to do that then someone else advised that we are classed as 2 weeks pregnant at the date of the EC.  Your way makes more sense, but now I am unsure.  Can you or anyone else help?

Jules


----------



## drownedgirl

Yes, add 2 weeks to date of EC (in a natural cycle it's expected you ovulate at day 14)


----------



## jules3be

Thanks Drowned Girl  - done it!


----------



## drownedgirl

Congratulations!


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone got my           today waited till my blood test. I had a hcg level of 2,120 don't know what that means but I will have a scan on the 10th of August so that is not too far away.
Hope everyone is doing well Malabar


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Malabar!!! Fantastic news - hcg is high - you might be having twins!!


----------



## sky7

Hi all

Sorry not been on since OTD - long story work etc.

Sorry for not many personals, but hope everyone okay.

Jules3be - when is the date of your scan

Malabar Girl - Many many congratulations I was thinking of you. So glad you got your  . When did you have the Transfer?

AFM - well - some of you know I tested on 18/7 and it was BFN even though I was told not to - so impatient, then felt crap all day as convinced myself it had not worked. Then at 2am on OTD (20/7) I woke up and thought I will do another test - still BFN, then had some red bleeding. I thought I don't want to wait for the blood test to give me bad news. So at 8.00 am on OTD I went for blood test, still bleeding a little bit but brown. Wore my glasses to work to hide the red eyes.

At just before 3pm - clinic phoned, I had to ignore the call then pretend I was going to the Bank (we are in an open plan office). Went outside. Rang them back and she said my Beta was 117.1 - so a







at the age of 48 my first ever. I cannot believe it, and I still have not got used to the fact, keep thinking something will go wrong - but I know I must quickly dispell those thoughts and make the most of being pregnant for the first time in my life!! Me and DH have permanent smiles on our faces and so want to shout it from the rooftops but feel it is too early yet to tell anyone. We have relatives here so would love to tell them but not going to. I feel extremely fortunate that it has worked first time for us, as time is not on our side. Incidentally I have still not had a postive HPT yet, and am not going to test now until Saturday. I just want to see the result on that stick!!!

If I can give any advice to those of you who are awaiting the OTD or about to have EC and ET it is this one thing, no matter how much you are tempted - don't do a HPT before the OTD blood test as my nurse who took my blood said she thought 8 days after was even too early for a blood test they normally take them 12 days after, so please step away from the Pee sticks!!! I urge you







it is just not worth the agony you put yourself through when it is negative. Wait for the blood test. I went through hell from Sunday to 3pm on Tuesday. Incidentally could not get hold of the clinic until the following morning, so was still not convinced it was the result they expected to see and whether it was high enough for a proper







Sorry for rambling I am so excited. Just waiting to hear from the clinic when I should go for the first scan. Brown blood seems to have stopped again, had more yesterday and clinic said I need to take it easy. So have been walking around serenely instead of dashing about lifting files and boxes like I normally do.

As you can see did HPT on Saturday and a  so now convinced, next stage first scan.

Good luck to all. Now I really must get on with some work.

Sky7


----------



## floral

Malabar -          on your   thats a great level keep it up !!!!! Love Flora x x x x


Sky7 -           too on your    really great news for this thread - well done it gives me hope to think of trying again .....love flora x xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Wow! Sky - that is amazing news!!  Congrats!!


----------



## malabar girl

sky that is great new.
thanks for all the good wishes to me as well I never went near the pee sticks and wait 17 days after transfer to have the blood test. 
Kizzy I had my transfer on the 9th July I believe it was a 3 day transfer. Don't know anything about hcg levels and what they should be?
Hey never give up I am 49 so will have a bub before my 50th birthday   

Keep the BFP going Malabar xxx


----------



## Mind

Oh Sky that's amazing news. I'm so thrilled for you and you've scared the bejezus out of me on the HPT thing. I promise not to do anything before my blood test on Sat morning. Honest mum!!!!

It's all happening for us older ladies and that's just fantastic. What a shmae you had to go through all that worry as well. Shame

Enjoy this fabulous feeling - both of you. You've really made my day

M xxxx


----------



## meryam

floral said:


> Malabar -         on your  thats a great level keep it up !!!!! Love Flora x x x x
> 
> Sky7 -         too on your  really great news for this thread - well done it gives me hope to think of trying again .....love flora x xx


 hi to all im new here my name is meryam im 49j from holland. i have a lot of questions when you want to start whit ivf/de where you start maybe some one give me some answers


----------



## floral

Hi meryam - I think you should find lots of support on this site there are people having DE treatment all over the world so lots of great advice from experience. I had treatment at Institute Marques in Barcelona and so could tell you quite a bit about it , but have to dash now ... x x x
Love Flora x


----------



## jules3be

Sky - big congratulations  !!!!  So excited for you.  I haven't booked my scan yet.  We have DH's children coming to stay and don't want to do it while they are here (they leave on 25th August) so it will be late August, later than my clinic would like.  I am a coward when it comes to blood tests and scans.  I didn't do bloods and have told my clinic I am not going to, they said ok but I should do a scan in no later than 3 weeks time.  Actually it will be longer than that but I figure it is up to me.  I still feel very pregnant so positive all is well. Taking one day at a time.

Malalbar Girl -  Congratulations!!!  You must be so happy.  Your levels are amazing!  

Lots of luck Mind    

Kizzymouse, pleased your spotting stopped, sorry you have been feeling sick but still jealous!!  Felt sick at 3 am and was so pleased!.  My spotting has stopped too and breasts still very sore so had a couple of days of feeling calm (finally!).


 to everyone else.  

Jules


----------



## meryam

hi jules3be im happy for you whit your pregnanti. how you find a doctor that support you, you narly my age here in holland they say your to old


jules3be said:


> Sky - big congratulations  !!!! So excited for you. I haven't booked my scan yet. We have DH's children coming to stay and don't want to do it while they are here (they leave on 25th August) so it will be late August, later than my clinic would like. I am a coward when it comes to blood tests and scans. I didn't do bloods and have told my clinic I am not going to, they said ok but I should do a scan in no later than 3 weeks time. Actually it will be longer than that but I figure it is up to me. I still feel very pregnant so positive all is well. Taking one day at a time.
> 
> Malalbar Girl - Congratulations!!!  You must be so happy. Your levels are amazing!
> 
> Lots of luck Mind
> 
> Kizzymouse, pleased your spotting stopped, sorry you have been feeling sick but still jealous!! Felt sick at 3 am and was so pleased!. My spotting has stopped too and breasts still very sore so had a couple of days of feeling calm (finally!).
> 
> to everyone else.
> 
> Jules


----------



## jules3be

Hi Meryam,  well, I don't know yet if the doctors here will support me!  I went directly to Gennet and I went to a private clinic for the necessary scans, not my regular doctor.  Now I am pregnant I am hoping they will let me have the relevant scans etc. on the NHS.  

I would like to know from the other ladies, did you get your early scans on the NHS?  Or did you have to pay privately?  Did you tell your GP's you had DEIVF treatment?

Julesxx


----------



## Lilo2

Hi Jules, I haven't had treatment yet so I don't know.  But I really can't see why any of our pregnancies should be any different to anyone else's in terms of what scans we get on the NHS.  

I told my GP I was thinking about it last year, but she said she wasn't sure if she could give support in terms of the tests, and would have to check.  She rang me later to say she couldn't.  Not sure why, maybe because we're 'too old'.  She's normally very nice and understanding.

I don't think I want to go out of my way to tell, but I think they would have their suspicions anyway at my age and with my history.

Lilo xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

I told GP everything - he is very helpful though - got my first scan and midwife sorted for me plus gave me my drugs on prescription which I get free now with exemption certificate   

I will make sure Donor info is not mentioned on the child's notes though    Even though it is on mine - I've never seen anyone in my family's medical records.

My blood group is different to both parents as 2 positives can make a negative - so I am not going to worry about it


----------



## jules3be

Hi

I already told my GP everything when asking for my blood test - I understand that they don't necessarily have to offer it free on the NHS.  Kizzymouse, I think because you are under 45 maybe that is why you are getting all that support?  Or you are just lucky to have an understanding GP.  I never go to the GP and they don't really know me and I see a different one each time I go, I think that is typical of London surgeries and it is a shame.  Oh well.  I will be going to them to ask about my scan in a couple of weeks or so, I'll let you know what they say.

Had a very scary evening yesterday, lots of cramps and burning pain in my back, got very scared.  DH reassured and woke up this morning feeling more pregnant than ever and so very relieved!  It is a bit of a rollercoaster for me but feeling very happy and positive this morning.

 to all

Jules xx


----------



## Mind

Sky 7 – I did a you! I’m so naughty and really not very good at all this waiting. 

Guess who got a BFN. Such a bad girl. I just couldn’t wait till my blood test on Saturday. Now I know exactly how you feel or felt!!!!

I’m still booked in for Saturday at 8am, so I’ll settle down now and try and wait. Did I mention that I’m not very good at this ‘patiently’ thing.

A bit of a miserable Mind today in Dubai. x


----------



## Debbie13

Good luck Rosierose!

I am 49 and at the top of the list finally in this couuntry for double donor IVF. Nice to kknow I am not the only woman of this age trying to have a child!

Love,
Debbie13


----------



## lily17

Oh Congrats to you both Malabar and Sky!! great news!
Fingers crossed for you mind x

I've taken a break from being on here as my treatment date in Russia has been put so far back! ( 22/9) so I am currently just on the pill to time my period to the correct week.
Its very encouraging so many of us old birds are getting positives!!
I've just been reading all the posts over the last couple of weeks trying to catch up with whats happening with everyone.-all good!

Lily x


----------



## malabar girl

Hi ladies hope your all well Lily thank you for you wishes. I am doing well just tired and sleeping for the past month and now the past few days feel the sickness yucky but don't know if it just cause you know your pg or really sick   .
I will know on the 10th of august what is happening in there as I will have my 1st scan so just getting threw each day. You may think that the 2ww is bad enough but the next 30+ weeks will be the hardest    Just focused on getting through each day and enjoying it. Malabar


----------



## Mind

Hey Lily 17 – September will be round before you know it, so that’s good. Keep your pecker up love.  

I got a BFP a few days back so let’s hear it for us wrinkleys!!! 
They say it could be twins. I’m sooo over the moon and feel very calm and serene. All very exciting stuff.

Weird cos a few weeks ago I was reading about so many of our BFP’s and wondering whether it would ever be my turn and here I am. Just goes to show eh?

Mind x


----------



## barbara1

Hi ladies,
been following up all of you, and i must say congratulations for being there for each other. Am 45, so the discursion fits with my situation, and to Meryam,
i,ll say you are not alone in Holland, and that as far as we strive, the doors shall one day be open,
Malabor,Mind,Kizz good luck
Barbara1


----------



## jules3be

Barbara1 - Welcome to the thread

Mind - keep up the PMA. I hit the 7 week mark today and for me this really feels like a milestone!  I have been having nausea each day now, which I love as it is a strong symptom I can hang onto. 

Malabar - I also feel exhausted, especially in the afternoon and evenings - in fact my nausea is worse later in the day - certainly sound like strong pregnancy symptoms to me!

Sky - How are you feeling?

Lily7 - enjoy your time before all the excitement starts!!

Jules


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Sorry not posted in a while.  Thank you all for all your congrats.

Mind - Congrtulations on your BFP.  I am so pleased for you.  When is your first scan?

Malabar girl - How did your scan go on 10th August?

Jules3be - I have had to pay for my early scans.  My GP said that unless there are complications they don't provide early scans on NHS.  I told my GP from the start and she has let me have some of the tests on the NHS, but did not want to push things too far.

AFM - had first scan on 13/8 and I am 7 weeks pregnant and saw a little heartbeat.  It was very emotional.  I am going to have another on 27/8 and then I think we will start telling people, don't think I can wait until 12 weeks.  I too feel more sick in the evening and have boobs that feel like I am carrying bags of cement!  I have not been sick as yet, but had alot of acid.

Sorry if I have missed anyone off.

Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone well congrat sky glad things are going well for you.
I had my scan on the 10th aug and was right on target only one ( happy about only one bub) and was 7 weeks strong heart beat etc. I had a blood test yesterday and they called and said my numbers were off the chart and progestrone was great. So I am doing well 8 weeks and sick as a pig just feel nausea 24/7 only had one up chuck. I am having a second scan with the FS on the 24th and then I am finnished with him and will be ref to the local womens hospital here all public will not pay for anything.

So looking forward to the scan next week. Both hubby and I are staying quite gaurded as we have been pg before 4 times with never getting this far. We will relax after the 12 week make. I was also planning a cruise next may for my big 50 but will have a small bub so I am going on the 8th nov for 12 nights as a last get away on our own just hubby and I. so just looking forward to that special time. 

Hope everyone is well love


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone

Sky7 congrats on your scan.  I think anyone who goes for a scan is really brave, I am such a coward.  Going on 28th August when i will be 10 weeks and very scared because of previous experience of missed miscarriage (blighted ovum).  I also feel worse towards the end of the day, don't know whey they call it morning sickness as seems a lot of women feel worse in the afternoon.

Malabar girl - another brave lady! Congrats. on your scan too.  Good plan to go on hols before it all starts to happen!

AFM - DH's kids are staying and I can't wait for them to leave now!  They arrived on 4th August and leave on 25th. They are 10 and 11.  It is just so tiring working full-time and then coming home to all the noise etc. while I feel unwell.  Anyhow, DH is working tonight so off to play monopoly with them now and then cook dinner.  They are lovely really but I need my space and a rest!!!!!

Hi to everyone else on the thread.  How are things going??

Jules


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone pretty quiet here  
Jules3Be what is happening the DH kids should be all gone now and do you know what is happening with you fingers xed everything is good. I have morning noon and night sickness but I am not complaining.  

Hi to Sky Lily and where is Mind these days Hope your all doing well


----------



## jules3be

Hi Malabar Girl, was beginning to think this thread was over! Sorry about your sickness but I know what you mean by welcoming it. DH's kids left last Wednesday. I immediately had 3 days off work with exhaustion! I am pretty nauseous, it seems to be worse in the afternoon and evenings than in the morning. I swear I have a little bump already, especially later in the day.

We went for the first scan on Friday and it is twins







Both perfect size, perfect sized sacs, perfect heartbeats. There they were immediately on the screen! We are still in shock! They were both so active waving their little hands and kicking their feet. I was very nervous beforehand but feel so much better now Next stage the 12 week scan! Think DH is in shock.

Would love to hear from Sky. Meryam, Mind, Lily, Barbara, are you there?

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## meryam

jules3be said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sky7 congrats on your scan. I think anyone who goes for a scan is really brave, I am such a coward. Going on 28th August when i will be 10 weeks and very scared because of previous experience of missed miscarriage (blighted ovum). I also feel worse towards the end of the day, don't know whey they call it morning sickness as seems a lot of women feel worse in the afternoon.
> 
> Malabar girl - another brave lady! Congrats. on your scan too. Good plan to go on hols before it all starts to happen!
> 
> AFM - DH's kids are staying and I can't wait for them to leave now! They arrived on 4th August and leave on 25th. They are 10 and 11. It is just so tiring working full-time and then coming home to all the noise etc. while I feel unwell. Anyhow, DH is working tonight so off to play monopoly with them now and then cook dinner. They are lovely really but I need my space and a rest!!!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else on the thread. How are things going??
> 
> Jules


congratulations jules3B oh twins nice good luck for every one


----------



## barbara1

Hi Jules, real good news and am so happy for you. Unfortunately, mine is comming to an end this week
due to bleeding at 5wks, 5days and beta is droping too. All the same, get the mess clean up and look
forward to a new deivf circle. Take it easy and dont strain yourself, good luck.
Barbara1

Malabar,KIZZY,Mind, congratulations on the progress you all are making, it,s a wonderfull experience
for every woman, but take it easy with your day to day activities and all shall be well


----------



## jules3be

Barbara1  Thanks for your good wishes and so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you big    Remember to take care of yourself and give yourself time.  I love your positive attitude about looking to the next cycle.  That is just how I was when I thought this one had failed.  I was ready to give it at least 4 goes as it is all about chance really. The more tries the better the chance.  Lots of luck with your onward journey 

Jules xx


----------



## malabar girl

Hey Barbara sorry to hear your sad news but love the attitude like me just roll on next time and all will be well. I am taking it very easy as I do not have to work outside of the home. So as long as I manage to do a load of laundry and cook a meal that is all that is needed of me. I try and get that all done before 11am and spend the rest of the day with my feet up.

Jules great news plenty of twins around good luck what is you due date?? Must be close to me as I am due 28/3/11
Keep on resting    Malabar


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry to hear your news barbara


----------



## jules3be

Malabar Girl - I am due on 30th March, though probably will be earlier as they are twins.  So were are really close in our dates!

xx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Malabar, 

I knew you went to Serum Greece, how many embrioyos did they transfer for you? Did you made only 1 trip to the clinic, or did you traveled there first for consultation, then another trip for the transfer?


----------



## malabar girl

HI Barbara I did not go to Serum I just post there as there is no thread for the clinic I went to. I went to the Centre for Human Reproduction based in Genesis Hospital in Halandri Athens. I had a coordinator here in Australia that works with that Dr and I did all my tests and preparation here in Australia I we given a date to be in Athens with my cycle timed. I went there on the 26th of April and we used DH sperm and only had 2 emmbies to transfer we made a holiday of the time and I laid around relaxing for a total of 16 days but when we came home I got a negative result. So I was straight back into the protocol again and I went back alone this time on the 2nd of July they had created 5 embies with DH sperm and they took them out of the freezer when I arrived in Athens all 5 survived the thaw and I had the best 4 transfered. I then spend the next 10 days relaxing in Athens sleeping mainly by myself. I arrived home and waited till day 18 to test and had a huge BHCG level of 2,140 and thought it could be multipules. But the scan reveled that it was a single pg. So that is my story so far so I had always promised my DH that I would have his bub before I turn 50 so I will just achieve that as bub is due March and my bday is May.


----------



## barbara1

Hi Malabar, thanks for the info. Am trying to reschedule another circle before Dec. n for sure it shall be Greece, because 4 embryo transfer seems very ideal. What drugs were u prescribed to use after transfer till now? I hope you don,t mind my questions? because i had 4 transfered too, so am trying to understand what would have gone wrong. Well, hang in there and have my best wishes. 

Hi Julles, Kizzy,Mind,Sky,Meryam
Wishing you guys all the best


----------



## lily17

Hello Ladies I'm back!!!

Havent posted for a while as my treatment was so far away...but Im now on the countdown to treatment in Russia on 16th-22nd Sept yay!!
Have been following meds instructions to the latter... just finished period, and now started taking Progynova 3 times a day, 2x estradot patches, asprin, folc acid, Vit E, , just had scan 1 to check lining is thin and ready to be built up. Go for 2nd scan to look for the trimalar  three lines in the lining, next Wednesday, if all is ok, we fly out and will have the transfer some time between the dates.
Its so lovely to hear so many positive stories- Im amazed! fingers crossed for everyone!
Jules3be TWINS!! OMG!!!
well Im now getting nervous and excited- full of hope...just hope It works this time for us...Russian clinic is very good with very high standards so cant fault the treatment.....
Talk soon
Lily XX


----------



## barbara1

Hi Malabar Girl,
Nice of u, i used clexane injection daily, progesterone deport injectn every 5 days, baby aspirine, forlic acid, utrogestan trice a day, progynova 4 tablets daily. Only the nasal spray that i wasn,t given. This was my first Deivf, the earlier 3 was with my egg, and the eggs were not good enough for transfer. In any case, having a BFP and being happy for almost 6 weeks gives me the hope to hope for that miracle still to come. Before am 50, i want to make 2, so pray fpr me.    My prayers are with u,  Barbara1


----------



## pucca

lilly, which clinic in Russia are you going to? How have you found them? Good luck?


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone,

Barbara1 - I certainly wish you all the very best with your treatment  

Lily17 - not long till your treatment dates now you must be getting excited!  

Malabar girl - how are you feeling?

Mind - when is your first scan?  Have you found out if it is twins yet?

Debbie13 - have you got your donor details through yet?

Sky7 - did you have your second scan?  How did it go?

Hello to Meryam, Kizzy and anyone else I've missed.

AFM - I will be 11 weeks tomorrow.  Still feeling nauseous every day but managing to hold work down.  Though have the day off today because of the tube strike  , I am one person who is very happy about it!  Just waiting now for a date from the hospital for my first midwife visit and my nuchal fold scan, the next big milestone.

Love Jules xxx


----------



## Nada Surf

Hi, Ladies!!

This news should cheer you up!!

http://www.asahi.com/english/TKY201008260301.html

Good luck!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lily17

Hello Ladies!

Pucca- using AVA peter in St Petersburg- they are REALLY REALLY good, really excellent results, but very strict about treating you- you have to have every test under the sun, and they will only go ahead with treatment if you fulfil certain conditions- Ive had one round of treatment cancelled already ( lost hotel and flight money etc etc ) as my lining wasnt what they wanted ( despite me having treatment at other clinics previously  with the same lining!)
I found them through this site as I read alot of very positive stories. they have a very high success rate because of their very strict conditions, so some women do get turned down for treatment  or have to undergo pre-treatment treatment!!
I have just had a scan and I have the lining they require so I know I can go ahead this time yay!!!
I go out next week ( 16th)
I am shocked as I have been bleeding on and off for 10 days since my last period, so I was certain my lining was going to be dodgy- but its perfect- so just goes to show that bleeding can mislead you....I am STILL bleeding but Russia have said this is not a problem (eeeek!!)

hope everyone else is ok

Lily XX


----------



## jules3be

Lily17 - wishing you lots of luck with your treatment, it all sounds very positive.  Sending you lots of     vibes for a good outcome.  

Jules xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone glad to see everyone is doing well.
LILY -      Lots of luck for next week I am sure you will be pg soon


----------



## Sarana37

Hi all,

I haven't posted here for a while as I've been waiting for a cervical polyp to be sorted out, which showed up on a mock embryo transfer. Now it turns out I have to have a hysteroscopy in about 3 weeks, which would remove it if it is confirmed. Other hospital tests this week were 'inconclusive'. I was impressed though with the docs and the time the took with me (NHS hosp). Part of me is glad to be moving forwards again after a wait of a few months, and that I will be properly looked at. But I am also a little nervous as they insisted on a general anaesthetic. Has anyone had this procedure before?

Malabar, congrats, I'm so thrilled for you! I remember the messages you wrote me months ago.   Thanks for all your encouragement and hope the sickness settles down so you'll be able to enjoy the cruise.

all the other postings too really give us oldies hope!  

all the best to everyone

Sarana


----------



## jules3be

Hi Everyone

Sarana37 - never had a hysteroscopy but know they are quite common.

Nada - thanks for the link

Hi Lily, Malabar, Sky, Mind, Meryam, hope you are all well/

AFM I had my 12 week scan, nuchal fold test, today and all is perfect! The risks are so low that there is no need for blood tests apparently. The consultant who scanned us also told us that they are 2 girls (I know it is early but he seemed very confident)!! We are so relieved and pleased. I can now tell my brother and sister who know nothing yet.









Love Jules xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sarana glad to see you are still about it has been a while since I heard from you. Go for it and join the bubs club of 2011.

Hi Jules whoooooooooo good news I had my nuchal also yesterday and I had the blood test the week before and I have come in at the lowest end of the low risk. So all good my hubby started to cry when the counsellor told us the news straight after the ultrasound. Congrats on the girls. Mine will be a surprise.

Good luck lily.

have a great day Malabar


----------



## lily17

Hi Ladies

Jules and Malabar how lucky are you?!! ! Its fab that you are both doing so well and are now at the 3 month stage. woo hoo go girls!!
I have had terrible bleeding, and my treatment this week has been cancelled  
I am sure its a medication issue, as I am very sensitive to changes in the meds they give me, and after having a perfect 'trial' month last month, the Russian clinic changed all the meds this month and it doesnt seem to have suited me- hence the bleeding.
My lining has all but dissappeared and I have been bleeding alot, 400ml in 3 days ( over half a pint!!) I can be very accurate as I use a mooncup, (www.mooncup.co.uk ) and they have measurements on the side.
My donor will be ready this week, so they are going to fertilise the eggs with my husbands sperm ( they already have it in the freezer from last treatments) and then freeze all the embryos at the blastocyst stage and I will go over for a frozen transfer 27th-29th sept.
I have got to get my lining sorted out this week, I had a scan yesterday and it was 7.3mm, considering I have bled so much its not that thin, I would expect it to be around 3-mm,but I am still bleeding and they want me to have another scan tomorrow to see where Im at.
blumming heck  !! I seem to have a number of hurdles every time I have treatment its very wearing!  - I have to get my treatment in before the 29th Sept, as my Russian visa runs out then, and getting another one is a right palava!!
I have no idea what the Russian doc is expecting from the scan tomorrow, I assume its that the lining has decreased, will keep ya posted!

Best wishes to all who have succeeded  and those still trying!! 

Lily XX


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lily sorry to hear your news. If it makes you feel better I had no sucsess with the fresh cycle. This bub was from the frozen cycle with DH sperm so maybe this will be it for you this time fingers crossed for you. Also I had assisted hatching I did not have that the 1st try.         for you
Love Malabar


----------



## meryam

Hi Everyone

jules thats great news 2 girls wauw i follow all the lady's here, i hope one day its my turn to go whish u all the luck

Hi Lily, Malabar, Sky, Mind, Meryam, hope you are all well/

AFM I had my 12 week scan, nuchal fold test, today and all is perfect! The risks are so low that there is no need for blood tests apparently. The consultant who scanned us also told us that they are 2 girls (I know it is early but he seemed very confident)!! We are so relieved and pleased. I can now tell my brother and sister who know nothing yet.









Love Jules xxx


----------



## lily17

Hiya Blue Two

welcome to the thread!

all the oldies on here seem to be doing rather well and all gettiing pregnant- so there is hope for us!!

Yes, I have had lining problems, some times my lining is too thin....other times it gets too thick too quickly and I have a period too soon!! Its a nightmare!
I had a trial month last month and I took 2mg progynova twice a day and x1 estradot patch. It was a perfect lining around 11mm
This month my Russian doc changed it to 2 patches and 3 progynova and I had alot of bleeding and spotting in between period and scans, eventually resulting and an early period just when I was due to have the transfer ( I was due to have it today actually) so my transfer and trip was cancelled   
I have just finished the period so I am now starting meds again, this time its 2 estradot patches and 2 progynova. I hope it works this time!!! I am now due to have a frozen embryo transfer on 29th September in St Petersbug, Russia.
phew!!
I am also taking Vitamin E, folic acid, iron ( as I am prone to aneamia with all the inpromtu periods!!) asprin, and general muti vitamins.
I think its good just to be relaxed and happy and 'go with the flow' and not get to stressed with the whole treatment treadmill. ( easier said than done!)
When are you going to Kiev?

Oh well done to Meryam, amazing you are also having twins wow wee!! amazing! fingers crossed to stay well and healthy xxx

yoo hoo to all the over 45 ladies who are trying to get pregnant- some words of encouragement........... the path of IVF/DEIVF is not always straight and quick, there are many variables you cant control and the doctors cant always explain.... but there is one sure thing....if you keep going you will succeed!!   

Good luck to all those still trying ,and health & happiness to everyone who has a positive....... go girls!!  

Lily xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies

Could I join this thread too ? As you can see from my profile it has taken me a while to get to this point with a lot of heart ache and disappointment along the way. I had my treatment using donor embryos at Reprofit in the Czech Republic.....it was my 7th attempt with them !!! I was found to have high NK cells after having tests in London after my last m/c and was put on clexane injections, 25mg Prednisolone, 75mg Aspirin, Vitamin D and various other multi vits I chose to take on recommendation from a fellow FF.

My ticker is a little out and it should read 23 weeks and 3 days and so far all is going ok....  that is continues to !!!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all......  for all those who are pregnant and  for the others who aren't quite there yet....hang on in there...as lily17 says :-

yoo hoo to all the over 45 ladies who are trying to get pregnant- some words of encouragement........... the path of IVF/DEIVF is not always straight and quick, there are many variables you cant control and the doctors cant always explain.... but there is one sure thing....if you keep going you will succeed!!
















Think I could be proof of that !!!

 To you all xxx


----------



## meryam

no ladies im not pregnant jet im still looking around becausse my husband is not happy whit the idee of eggdonation   not jet its a religion thing, i whas sending congratulations for jules3b


----------



## lily17

oh Hello Hollysox!!
fingers crossed all continues ok for you  ...23 weeks is a great stage to be at  ....its a pertty well established pregnancy at that stage... you should be ok now....but I know its soooo nerve wracking when you have had so many negatives and M/C previously much love and positive thoughts    to you and all the pregnant 'oldies' on here!!

Meryam...hope you can make the right decision for you, DEIVF has lots of issues you must think through for yourself  . For me it just wasnt an issue, I have already had 3 natural children of my own, so having genetic tissue donated from some one else just did not seem any big issue to me. I look at it this way, I am just using the instructions from some one else....it is my body that actually makes the baby...have you read about 'epigenetics...the importance of the birth mother.......
The baby is built by the flesh and blood of of your own body, and imprinted by your own characteristics.....your own body can actually switch on and off genes within the baby to mould the baby to your own characteristics...amazing but true..... the egg that is donated is not a baby on its own... it is only the genetic instructions......the egg is nothing without fertilisation   and the environment of your own body and womb.....
good luck   Lily x


----------



## barbara1

Hi everyone,
Nice to know that everyone is doing great.

Malabar, Julles, Kizzy, Mind, glad for your stable progress, you all deserve it.
Keep going steady for you,re almost there, 

Lilly17, welcome home, i love your courage and your honest definition of 
accepting our present situation. Most women denies themselves this golden opp
ortunity for lack of courage at the beginning, but when they finnally decide to hit
the road, no matter the number of BFN, MC, Poor linning etc. they just keep going 

And this is where our strenght lies. Nice to know that you too are on your 23 weeks, congratulations   Barbara1


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone well said Lily.
Glad to see you are all doing well and lets hear it for the older mums   

Good luck Lily not long now till you leave for your tx       for you.


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...hope you are all doing ok today ?

Lily...just realised how close you are to DE and wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for this attempt hun....

            

I always remember what I was told by my consultant at the time when I was embarking on the DE route.....he said it is not a case of if you get pregnant with DE but WHEN you get pregnant !!!!  

Love and    to you all xxx


----------



## lily17

Hello all

eeeek! Im am flying to Russia  for DEIVF on Tuesday!! ...on my OWN!!! eek eeeek!! (hubby cant come as he has to look after the older children)... Im a bit nervous...not about the treatment...about being on my own in RUSSIA!!!! hopefully all will be ok......
got to get all my paperwork in order and pack my case eek ekeeek and double eeeek! I fly to Amsterdam first and then change for St Petersburg.
Will tell all on my return.... IF I ever get back ALIVE!!!!! tee hee!
( it could be me on 'banged up abroad' after being detained for smuggling drugs through Russian customs in a ...kettle!!! EEEEK!!!)
love K xxxx


----------



## jules3be

Lily 17 - Wishing you lots of luck for your trip to Russia.  Don't worry you will be fine I am sure.  How exciting.  Lots of       energy for your treatment.  Look forward to hearing from you soon.

Jules xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Lily


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lily good luck you will be fine I traveled in Russia before without any drama. Also I had my TX in Greece alone as my DH had to stay home and he hates to travel. I could think of worse things to be doing. I am sure you will come back pg and keep the good luck going and we can have a population explosion in 2011       Malabar


----------



## lily17

Hello ladies!
Im back from Russia...still alive!! and 2 embies on board!! OTD 10/10.... but I will be doing pee sticks early as Im rubbish at waiting for the official day!!!.... I know I always have a strong result pretty early with pee sticks....so if it doesnt show up... I know its a no .... I always follow up with the blood test but it always just confirms what I already know... Im keeping everything crossed..... on the upside... I have 7 more blasts in the freezer over there, so if it all goes wrong... I do have another couple of shots at it! 
The clinic is fantastic- I am always impressed how efficient they are and the place is lovely, all steel, frosted glass and really fab equipment.
I have a very complicated drugs regime, and an emergency protocol in case of bleeding, I have a right mix of injections and drugs, i have to have everything in a plastic wallet and keep referring to it!
They are great believers in being able to save a pregnancy if you start bleeding by this strict protocol, I have spoken to/ read posts from 3 women who all had theatened m/c  and bleeding and did what the Russian clinic said and it saved their pregnancies. All 3 went on to have babies.
right off to read what Im taking now!!!
will keep ya posted!

Lily XX


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Lily!! Congrats on being PUPO!    
I won't tell you off for early testing    Cos I did it myself!


----------



## lily17

Hello everyone

Im now starting using gestone? anyone used this?
lily x


----------



## lily17

EEEEEK just got hubby to inject me with Gestone into bottom!!! Im not sure if it was done in the correct way, but hey ho its done now!!!
XX


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone   

Ouch Lily I feel your pain using Gestone !  The needle is big enough but the liquid is so gloopy and takes ages to go in as I remember !!!  You will have a sore bum for sure hun   

Sending you lots of good luck vibes and praying you get a lovely BFP on Sunday        xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone
Good luck for your testing Lily. It will be good news and you can join the club with the rest of us older wiser mums


----------



## kizzymouse

How are you Malabar? Feeling good?
I've got a definite bump now! Still being sick a few times a day    But apart from that am doing fine and still can't believe it sometimes!   

Lily - good luck for testing hunny


----------



## kizzymouse

Blue two - we had donor embies ( 3 assisted hatching blasts ) transferred at Gyncentrum in Ostrava CZ Rep.


----------



## malabar girl

HI Kizzy I am feeling fine but I have gestational diabetes ( have had it with all my pg) and since I have been eating more regular I am not as sick. The Dr wanted to put me on insulin and was harping on at me about needing to eat more carbs.
It has been hard to get my head around as I have lost 47kgs and learnt to eat only 3 times per day and now have to eat 8 times. I saw the midwives ( only 3 doors walk from my house) they canceled the Dr appointment and said you know your own body and if you think you can control the sugur levels then you try it first. Since I have been eating the way I want to and I know what triggers me and how to handle it my sugar has not be above 5. So all good my bub is very active and moves heaps. So no complaints from me. This time next month I will be sailing off on a 12 night cruise in the south pacific with my hubby ( my present for my birthday next year in May will be the big 50) so with a new bub in March not possible to get away so off in Nov.

Blue-two I had my treatment at the Centre for Human  Reproduction - in Athens I had 1 cycle in april with 2 embies and BFN. then I had a second cycle in July with 4 embies with assisted hatching and BFP with a single bub. The first trip to greece hubby came and left frozen sperm and I went back alone in July and stayed 16 days relaxing before the long flight back to australia.


----------



## barbara1

Hi Everone,
Best wishes to you ladies of courage.

Blue 2, sorry about your linning problem. Just wanted to inform you about an improvement achieve by one lady in another chat in Chania Greece. She mention the clinic taking a tissue from her uterus to analyss, and thereby changing her drug regime, which gave her a good linning later for her transfer. You may ask your doctor, and good luck
Barbara1


----------



## kizzymouse

Blue two - I chose Ostrava because they offered 3 x laser assisted hatching blasts for 1200 euros - which I though was good. Plus the drug package was reasonable  ie free drugs for 2WW. 
Also CZ republic was easy to get to from UK, and fairly cheap. 

I found Diana the co-ordinator to be very helpful, friendly and knowledgeable. The clinic was old fashioned but all the staff were friendly and very good at their jobs.   

I did consider Reprofit BUT they had a waiting list, plus they seemed to be a bit conveyor belt ish if you know what I mean   

Assisted Hatching = a laser is used to make a small hole in the shell of the embryo to assist successful hatching - the embryo has more chance of implanting


----------



## malabar girl

Blue two I went to Greece as it is easy to get to from Australia and I found a fertility specialist here that works in parnership with the clinic in athens so here the Dr could prepare my linning and the coordinator did all the paperwork and organising with the clinic all I had to do was follow the protocol and turn up in athen by the date they wanted me there. It was 5,000 euro for the treatment. I had my 1st treatment and was not sucsessful the second they also did the assisted hatching ( this may have been the thing that made it work) I also had a thai massage is athens the day before transfer so I was well and trully relaxed and after the transfer I fell asleep for 2 hours. Mine were 3 day embies also. I also stayed on 11 days after transfer relaxing alone in a hotel suite by the ocean so I pretty much relaxed and slept for the first 5 weeks of my pregnancy.

So at the end of the day the clinic was chosen for me and I just went with the flow.
Hope this helps.

Hi Kizzy glad your doing fine


----------



## lily17

Dear Ladies


I think its a BFN for me this time   
My official test day is Monday, but I have tested yesterday and today and its BFN  
I know there may be a vvvv slim chance of a change in the next day but its very unlikely....my embies should be now 15 days old so have had plenty of time for implantation....it hasnt been picked up by any of the preg tests Ive done so far.... so Im not holding out much hope  
It makes me feel so fed up, all the effort and travelling to Russia, the drugs and.....the money   ... its enough to send ya crazy   
we seem to be caught on this rollercoaster and unable to get off...when will it end?
I feel like Iv had enough, I just want it to work, but I know I have to carry on for my husbands sake..... I want it too... but Im just so p****d off  
Upside is we do have 8 blasts in the freezer...downside is its back to bloody Russia..... the visa application is 6 pages long!!!  


Have a dilemma that you ladies may be able to give me ya thoughts on.


We have just about run out of money for treatment. We spend our last £6000 on this Donor cycle. Luckily we have 8 good embies in the freezer, and having another frozen cycle with  a couple of those embies is only around £1500, so we can rustle up that for another couple of goes.... but now I get a phone call from CRM in London, I have got to the top of their donor list here in the UK, and have been offered a donor egg share for £6000.
I dont know if we should go with CRM and try the egg share here in UK ( but we will have to wack cost on credit card) or just save money and go back to Russia for our frozen embies...... The thing is CRM dont know me, and we have no idea if the donor will respond well to treatment or not...at least Russia know me ( I have been 3 times previously) and we know the quality of the eggs...... what do you think?


Lily X ( feeling sad  )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lily I am so sorry that you are not that hopeful for this cycle, I do hope that you are proved wrong on Mon  .

As for CRm or Russia it is a tough one, the thing with CRM is that it is egg share (I cycled there last time, and I think it came to a bit more than £6K - but then we had ICSI as well) and so you are only guaranteed 3 eggs anything else is a bonus I got 5 on my last cycle.  Whereas for your Russian cycle you know that you have 8 snowbabies.  Also if you decline your donor you don't go to the bottom of the list. 

  that you don't need to make a decision as Monday brings a bfp for you.

L x


----------



## kizzymouse

Lily


----------



## barbara1

Hi Lilly,
Don,t rush into conclussion, tomorrow can bring smiles. It could be a low beta and that,s why the pee stick couldn,t pick up. Try the normal beta test tomorrow and we shall be here praying for you.
Lilly, sorry if i may ask, did you had a good linning?
Be carefull in your decission about the next cycle, the diffrence there is between egg sharing of  a maximum of 3 with or without blastocyst and Russia or other countries that can offer you eggs of one donor to you alone at  a very reduce price.
I think 6k can offer you a 2 fresh cycle in many diferrence dlinic outside the uk. With egg sharing, you hardly get to blastocyst stage.
Well, having said my opinion, the ball is in you court, wishing you beta positive on monday   .
Barbara1


----------



## Mish3434

Lilly    praying it changes to a positive for OTD     

Shelley xx


----------



## Hollysox

Lily...I really hope and pray that today has revealed a BFP for you hun   .  If the worst comes true though my opinion on CRM vs Russia is put off CRM for now and go back for your frosties...As you say, you have no idea of how the donor will react to the drugs if you do egg share here whereas you have 8 healthy frosties waiting for you over there.  I also assume the donors in Russia are not egg share and therefore are not in need of IVF tx themselves.  You have no idea of knowing what the English egg donors fertility problems are....if you see where I am coming from ?  
Again though I am so hoping you dont need to think about further tx hun and that this attempt has worked !   

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Lily


----------



## lily17

Hiya ladies


Its definately BFN   so its back to Russia for us... Ive now stopped taking all the meds, so the hormone levels will drop down in the next few days so I then should have a period. ( joy!)
Im just about to e-mail the clinic and see what the plan is.


Blue two: dont be fed up- believe me we've all been there with the domestic turbulence with IVF/DEIVF its all very stressful and men dont handle it as well as us ladies, we like to talk it through, talk some more then re-visit all the permitations and discuss again!!!   Men dont they like to just get on with it and not have any emotional trauma!!!  


You maybe surprised to know, I didnt have a beta blood test today- although Russia recommended this on the OTD, my gyny consultant here locally dismissed it completely. I e-mailed him last night and he said if its a negative on the home preg test on OFD, it will be negative on the blood test, and said he would authorise a blood test if I insist, but he assured me the HPT was definitive  
I have now stopped taking all the meds so AF should appear soon-joy!


Hope you are all ok


I think I have decided to stick with Russia and my 8 frosties ( all blasts), so Im e-mailing CRM to let go my UK donor- so someone here will be happy at least- as it will then be offered to the next on the waiting list


will keep you all informed of my next plan...who else is still cycling on here with us oldies so many have got positives I feel in the minority now!


Lily X


----------



## lily17

ooohps sorry for repeating myself ladies...long day  
Lily X


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry to see it was a BFN Lily


----------



## daisyg

Lily,

I am really sorry to hear you news.  Sorry to barge and forgive me if already asked this question, but have you and DH had any testing to find out reasons for DE bfn??  Just asking because in my experience there may be other issues contributing to failure rather than embryo quality?

Best
Daisy
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry Lily   
Thanks Blue Two


----------



## jules3be

Hi Lily,

So sorry it was a bfn.     Think you have made the right decision going back to Russia for your frosties.  Egg share here is a completely different matter I imagine.  Also, it is not entirely anonymous here in that the child/children will get chance to find out who the donor was when they are 18.

Jules xx


----------



## lily17

Hello Ladies


Oh thanks for all the support its really helpful and has made me smile  


Daisy G - no never thought about other issues, it has never been mentioned, but it does seem to be a pretty awful track record considering I had 3 kids when I was younger.... it does make me wonder what the problem is..... We were told DE would be the magic wand treatment...and after 2 BFN with my own eggs, we thought it would be an instant positive....when it wasnt we were shocked...but went on to get a BFP with the frozen embies...but later M/C directly due to lack of support drugs here in the UK.   ( couldnt get any drugs-GP was a horror!!)


I then had an very dodgy DE treatment in Cyprus and I definitely think egg quality was not good there -so BFN again..... and then this latest treatment was BFN aswell   nightmare!


The only issue I can think maybe hindering things is my weight my BMI is 36, so im a bit tubby! but ive always been the same and its never been an issue , its always better to be slimmer but no one has ever really said YOU MUST LOSE weight or this wont work!
Ive been on this road for 4 years and twice been pregnant....both times there seemed to be  an explanation so we have never thought there was a huge problem.
The docs have said we have just been unlucky  


what do you think?- all ideas appreciated!!  


Lily X


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lily I am sad for you too but never give up hey. I have a nice big BMI so don't let that stop or hinder you. I had the two rounds of DEIVF first was fresh and BFN and the second was frozen and BFP. I had 4 natural conceptions all before IVF and mc all the time. I believe that the extra hormone therapy treatment I received for the first 14 weeks after transfer is the key to support the pg. I am 49 and I believe the more they transfer the greater chance you might have along with the drugs. If you can buy in Russia get enough to last till 14 weeks. When I went to Greece I brough back all my meds as was cheaper there anyway.

Just don't wait get straight back into the next cycle if you can. I went first time in May and then the second time in July so I believe the quicker the better and less stress. Age is only a number the mind and the will have the power. So you go girl and you will join us old preggies soon enough   Malabar


----------



## pucca

it all went belly up for me, and I think I am just over the miscarriage, and getting ready to go again. I was comfort eating to fill the huge gaping hole left by the loss, I tried so many things to fill the hole, and time seems to have filled it.I did not want to try again till I felt that I was truly over it all, and the best indication of that is weight loss, back to normal. I should be ready on a month, and this time I shall go to cyprus.It is all sorted out. How are you all doing?


----------



## Sarana37

Hi everyone  ,

After a four month period 'in limbo' as I waited for a hysteroscopy, I've now had the all clear _AND_ already been matched with an egg donor for Jan! So, things are moving again...nervous but excited.

Still have a few wavering thoughts about doing this too, though, as I'm 52... and though I'm pretty fit, healthy, and look much younger, I do have thoughts about how it might be for the child 10 or 20 years down the road. I know I'm not the only one seeking to be a Mum at the age, it's not other people's prejudices I am concerned by, but the child having to potentially experience awkward situations, or my possible slowness as I age quicker that a Mum of 30 years old...

At the same time I feel constantly supported by the courage of your journeys, though all your many attempts  

all the best,

Sarana


----------



## lily17

Hiya Pucca & Sarana

Pucca -Oh Im sorry to hear about your loss....the only comfort is , its something alot of women on here have experienced so we all empathise with your feelings.
Hope Cyprus works out ok, I tried a clinic there once, which one are you going to?

Sarana, I think you just have to do what you feel, no one can judge you on here, we are all women aiming for the same goal, so what ever your age there can be issues- forget it! and just concentrate on getting a positive 

I have e-mailed my Russian doc for another plan, not heard anything yet.
I have turned down CRM, so some one will be getting a call with an egg donor today!

Talk soon Lily X


----------



## lily17

Hello ladies


EEEEkkk!!    GRAPHIC WARNING!!!!   AF arrived with gusto!!! sorry to be graphic...but how much blood can be in there for Gawds sake?? I am unable to leave the house!!
I use a mooncup...and Im losing over 20ml per hour which is around half a pint since yesterday.... eeek! anyone else had this problem....?


Lily x


----------



## barbara1

Sarana, welcome home. Age is nothing, but just a number. Feel free to go ahead, and we shall be here to support you 

Lilly 17,  ja, ja, had it in a profound level for almost a week plus. It,s just normal. Relax, for it will come to pass

Barbara1


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies   

Lily....how are you doing hun ?  I hope    isn't being too cruel to you.....hope the amount has slowed down by now too    It could be the gestone that has caused the heavy flow as that drug stops bleeding so I was told....I hope you are ok though and happy now you have made the decision to stick with Russia ?  You will have made someone at CRM very happy I am sure   

Sarana...I hope you are beginning to feel more positive about the next step hun...as Lily said you have got to go with your gut instint on this.....I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey though      

pucca...I was so sorry to hear about your m/c hun    I know only too well how it affects your mind.  I wish you so much luck for the next round of tx hun and pray it is your time when the time comes     

Malabar girl...hope you and bubs are doing ok ?  I used to think the same as you in that the more embies you had transfered the better the chance of success....until this time round !  I have always had 2 embies at transfer and on the occassions I got a BFP I lost them....one preg I know for certain was a twin preg.....however this last tx I had only 1 embies survived the thaw.....I was gutted and cried my eyes out leaving the clinic thinking my chances were halved...how wrong was I ?  Just shows you huh   

Sorry if I have missed anyone out but I am still feeling my way around this thread   

Take care and love to all xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone Lily your turn next time     
Sarana just go for it I will be 50 in May and who cares. Most people think I am in my late 30's so I can say I am having my 40th next year.

Hollysox - I have a single pregnancy and I am glad of that I am doing well and looking forward to a south pacific cruise with my DH in 3 weeks time. My 18 year old DD will look after the house for me and my youngest DD will go to her grandmothers for the 12 nights. I can't wait it is a gift from my DH for my birthday next year as I will not be able to travel then as we will have a new bub.

Hope everyone is well and good luck to those seeking tx


----------



## kizzymouse

Malabar girl - enjoy the cruise!!   
I have my 20 wk scan today - nervous and excited


----------



## malabar girl

Hey Kizzy good luck I am sure all will be fine are you going to find out the sex of your bub? I don't want to know till the day of the birth. Let me know how you get one
  Malabar


----------



## kizzymouse

We want to find out!!


----------



## Mish3434

Kizzy, Good luck for your scan today, I hope baby co-operates and doesn't hide his/her nether regions xx


----------



## Hollysox

Kizzy - good luck for your 20 week scan today and I hope you manage to find out the gender ok...mine was a bit shy to begin with but flashed his bits in the end   

Malabar girl...have a fab time on your cruise you lucky thing   

x

PS a message for visnajak....I have left you a message on the goldies thread !!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Just wanted to do a scan update!
Sonographer managed to check mostly everything and she was happy but I have to go back next week ( wed ) as the baby was sound asleep on tummy so she couldn't get a good look at the heart - though we did hear the heartbeat and see it - nice and strong!









She couldn't be certain but she thinks munchkin is a GIRL!!! woohoo!!






















We wished for a healthy baby and secondly we both had agreed we would love a girl









She said we'll try later in afternoon next time and to eat something to see if baby will wake up. When the baby first flashed up on screen she was facing us - so cute! And we got to see spine, legs, brain, bladder and loads of other things I've forgotten!! Munchkin measures 20 wks so not far out.


----------



## barbara1

Hi  Kizzy n Malabar,


Nice to know how great you guys n the little ones are doing. Keep up


----------



## lily17

Hi Everyone!

Right Im back on the treatment treadmill!!!..   I have had a plan sent to me from Russia, it looks good, all the usual meds etc, should be scheduled for frozen transfer around the 25th November ish, date will be set when next AF arrives, Blummin heck Russia in November again, snow ice,  
more snow and ice and the darkness.... !! Its dark almost all day and night! -
I hope I can get a visa granted!!! I got told last year that you are only allowed 3 visa's per year, well I have already had 4 issued this year....so Im over my quota already!!!( I didnt use 2 as treatment was cancelled) Im not sure how true that info was...   I will fill out the 6 page visa form (good grief!!) and see what happens.
Its only €1180 for the transfer, so I maybe able to afford to take some one with me this time!!! what fun!! ( hubby will have to stay at home to look after the kids) Its always much cheaper at this time of year, as there are no tourists.... ( huh! I wonder why!!!) Thank goodness I have my little mate Leonid to meet me at the airport, hes so lovely.... he's a taxi driver recommended by the clinic, and we have been to Russia 4 times now so he has been our guide every time, we even keep in touch on ********!!! so even if I am on my own I dont mind as he's such good company ( and very nice looking!!!  ) The drive to and from the airport is 1 hour, so we have spent over 8 hours in his company, so we feel we know him really well now!! he is very discreet and never asks about treatment or anything. On the last trip I was chatting about my grown up kids and asked him if he had kids.... he replied his only son had drowned on summer camp aged 13?   - he told me all about it- I was so sad for him I didnt know what to say.... so this IVF journey has lead me to find a new Russian friend !!
Im just about to message him on ******** to expect us back in November in the snow!!!
Right, hope you ladies are all ok, who's having treatment soon??
bye for now
Lily XX


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone
Wow Lily should be your turn now my sucsess was with frozen. Wish you luck and it is not that far away.
Kizzy good luck with your scan next week.
Barb thanks for watching afer us.
Hollysox thanks for the cruise wishes I can't wait only 2 weeks on Monday and we will be off


----------



## nadia64

Just saying hi.


I am 46yrs now, and just had a baby in April this year from DE in Portugal being 45yrs. 


It can happen, good luck everyone


xxxNadia


----------



## barbara1

Hi Nadia,

Congratulation, and if i may ask what,s the situation there like? haven,t heard anything about Portugal , that,s why am curious. 
Barbara1


----------



## nadia64

Hi Barbara


My experience in Portugal was fantastic, I highly recommend. It is the same company IVI in Spain. 


The clinic is so clean and the people working there are wonderful. Felt so comfortable, even more than in the UK. My doctor was Sergio Soares, Very good. 


I even went back to thank them.


Nadia


----------



## barbara1

Hi Nadia,

Thanks and will check out Portugal site to know more about them.


----------



## nadia64

Barbara


There is another girl online in Fertlity friends called Saffa, she just had twins from Portugal. She lives in Scotland.


Nadia


----------



## barbara1

Nadia,

Not many positive post there and a bit expensive, and if i may ask how many embyos can they transfer?


----------



## nadia64

The price is the same as in Spain and Portugal around 9000 Euros roughly. This is for donor eggs. They fertilise as many as they can but will put inseminate two in at a time. 


Maybe you are talking about IVF with your own eggs.


----------



## malabar girl

How is everyone it is all very quiet on here. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone

Malabar girl - I am well, how are you?  I am 23 weeks now and starting to grow out of the maternity clothes I bought.  I leave work on 17th December and my consultant says the timing is about right for twins.  Apparently I will be the same size at 28 weeks as someone carrying a singleton is at 40 weeks!  Bit scary but so far so good and managing to avoid most aches and pains that others describe.  I do have swollen feet and night and restless legs so put them up whenever possible

Lilly - How are things going?

Jules


----------



## malabar girl

HI Jules I am 23 weeks 2morrow and I am doing well I have managed only to gain 1kg as I am very strict with gestational diabetes so I am very careful what I eat. I have to have a shot of insulin every night but other then that I am great no swollen feet fingers etc. I just came home after a 2 week cruise to the south pacific with my husband and that was very relaxing. I spent most of my time in the day spa with facials and leg and foot rubs   

Got to hear that you are doing well and hope that it is smooth sailing the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## kizzymouse

I'm doing okay too! Bump growing and only 2 weeks to go at work


----------



## lily17

Hello Everyone


I went to Russia for a frozen transfer on 29th November, I was due to fly home to Humberside via Amsterdam on Tuesday 30th Nov, but I got stranded in Amsterdam for 4 days!!! due to weather here in UK... I managed to get home on Friday night....and now Ive tested an BFP!!!!!!   
Im now keeping everything crossed that all goes ok. I have an emergency drugs protocol in case of bleeding (from Russia) 
at least Im off the starting blocks!!!
Lily XX


----------



## barbara1

Hi, Big congratulation. Your patience has paid off, now take it easy while we shall be praying for you

Barbara1


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Lily, fabulous news


----------



## malabar girl

CONGRATS Lily I am happy for you good luck on your pg.


----------



## nadia64

Congratulations and Good luck. xxx


----------



## jules3be

Lily - Congratulations!!!!! Good luck for your pregnancy.


----------



## malabar girl

HI Jule great to see you are going well good luck   
Kizzy glad you are doing well with your pg
Barb hi how are you doing
Lily can wait for you to have your scan my bub was the product of frozen transfer so good luck


----------



## lily17

Hi Ladies


I am only just 4 weeks as I really should have only tested today officially but I tested early!!!
I have only done a home preg  test, so Im now waiting to have  HCG blood test done to check levels.
I have started injecting Gestone, I am also taking prednisolone, progynova, estradot, asprin, so quite a few things to remember!!
Hope you are all ok
Lily X


----------



## kizzymouse

Malabar Girl - I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes yesterday - bit of a shock but hopefully I will be able to manage. My idea of a natural birth has gone out of window though   

Hope all the ladies & bumps are doing fine    

Lily - good luck with blood test    I remember the cocktail of drugs well


----------



## barbara1

Hi Malabar, how are you both kicking? am really comming to terms with frozen transfer and i think it,s working for many of our ladies. Still going thro some evaluation of some analysis done, hopefully looking  will pick up from there.

Kizzy, how are you both doing, my sincere sympathy for the new development. Am sure your consultant can take care of that, don,t stress out.

Lily, Congratulations again, get the Beta level identified incase you need further help.

Goodluck to all the ladies involved in this difficult journey


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone Kizzy the gestational diabetes is very very common in women after 28 weeks it is nothing to freak out about I had it twice before with my other daughters and they were both born natural. I have it early this time at 15 weeks and now I am on insulin there is no talk of me not having a natural birth. I see the midwives once a fortnight and the endocrinologist once per fortnight and the doctor every 4 weeks. They will just keep an eye on your sugar levels and blood pressure. I will have a growth scan at 28 Weeks to check the size as they may induce early as bubs usually get big. My last was 10.5 lbs and all natural and no problems But they will not let this one get that big.

Just watch your diet and eat lots of protein with every meal and spread your meals out to 6 small serves per day. If you want any more info or support pm me anytime.

Lilly fingers crossed for you bhcg levels
Barb when are you going to go for it and join the club   
Hi Jules and everyone else


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks for the info Malabar girl     It's just freaked me out a little !


----------



## malabar girl

Kizzy thats is expected but don't worry too much you will be fine you are only young.
I think I am the eldest pg one at 49   
take care


----------



## lily17

Wow its amazing so many of us oldies are pregnant!
Yes I got diabetes when i got pregnant it didnt get any problems.
I had my HCG test, but I am not at a fertility unit just my local GP, the results can take a week to come back   Unfortunately the gyny consulatnt who has agreed to look after me here has gone on holiday for 2 weeks so he cant help. There is no one else other than my GP and even then they werent very happy to give me the test I had to convince them!
The only way I could get the results quicker is to find an IVF clinic willing to help me , its a bit of a nightmare as I live in an isolated place 1 hours drive in any direction to any big city.  
I will just have to keep hassling my GP until I get the results.
Lily X


----------



## malabar girl

Hey Lily good luck and I am sure all your xmas's will come at once


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi all

I thought it about time i got back over here. 

been on serum board for couple of years. Now had 3 ivf's in total, last one was ectopic for which i had emergency laparoscopy in July this year - this was DE. Started out here when i was about 42 and still dont have my baby but determined although a bit downtrodden at present. Although i have had quite a time to consider DE, although i think my eggs maybe ok there are probablities that most may be not at my age and at 45 cant waste any more time.

I read on the donor conception site this week interviews of adult DE conceived people. One of them by a man was rather sad.....and confirmed some of my views on being unsure of anonymous donor. he was conceived with d.sperm (i am presently considering another DE). Anyway, he searched for his father in vain and it became an important part of him seeking his identity etc and this search took hold of him in rather a big way where he looking up people in the uni where the donor went etc and several other attempts in vain. Another young adult woman was happy about her conception being donor but she doesnt believe in anonymous donating. Thing is, I agree with them but it would cost me money I dont have to get a donor in the UK. I have had the offer of a donor i know (her father has alzeimers so that puts me off although i think her offer is very generous and tempting, although it will now be a very long time before i could find the sort of money needed for ivf and donor drugs. We have our DE 4 frosties but im scared i will make any future child of mine sad because they dont know there origins....and no matter how much love we give that cannot take away the not knowing where they come from scenario.....wont go on any longer......the moral dilemas just dont end to they

really appreciate any views on this

angels x


----------



## malabar girl

Angels such a issue It is why I went overseas It is my husbands bio child and no one in my family of friends know of DE, the child will be raised knowing I am its mother and dad is its dad. I am the one going throw this process if it was not for my body giving it life every day it would not be here. As far as I am conserned it is my child and we have began the process of forgeting about DE at all. It is an individual issue and I have spoken to many people that wish they had not told family and freinds about the treatment they were having. Good luck with what you deceide. We are planning to donate any frozen sperm we do not need to help other couples and we do not want to know about any future children born from this, it is the gift of life someone helped us and in turn we hope to return the favour.

Hope everyone else is well love Malabar


----------



## barbara1

Well said Malabar, and i feel the same way

Barbara1


----------



## kizzymouse

I agree Malabar - we won't be telling our daughter about her donors. We ARE her parents


----------



## daisyg

Hello Angels,

This issue is of course fundamental to those doing DE and for their children. Many of the issues are discussed on two 'sticky' threads, which may be of interest for you to go through while you contemplate these hugely important and emotional feelings. They are here:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248489.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248488.0

Be aware that the feelings and opinions generated by discussion of these issues are sensitive and many of us struggle with these issues, no matter whether we choose to tell our children or not.

My position is this. I have twins conceived via donor embryo in Spain who are now four. I am also a single mum, so I have different issues going on as well. My choice has been to be completely open with my children, family, doctors and close friends (but not the whole world!)and have been telling my two about their conception from the beginning. This is despite having very little information on their donors.

This is what feels right to me. Personally, I have found support for both me and my children in the DCN and this has been extremely helpful for me as someone in the tell camp.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck,
Daisy
x


----------



## nadia64

I am with you there Daisy. 


I had a DE and everyone knows I went to Portugal to do this with my husband. As I have been trying so long to have a child. The DE is a different blood type to mine, and I feel I need to be honest to my child. Especially as I am proud and not ashamed of what I have done and very thankful to the donor abroad for being so kind to give me this precious gift of a lifetime. I myself don't like secrets. But understand the others point of views. I have a good relationship with the doctor in Portugal and will visit him every year. My child has already met him.


----------



## kizzymouse

As Daisy said there are seperate threads for this issue.
I wish everyone luck with wotever they decide is best for their child ( children ).


----------



## malabar girl

hi Kizzy glad you are doing well. We are all looking forward to the birth of our children.
hope you have a great day. MIne is about to end as it is evening here in sydney and everyone is going crazy with Oprah it town to film her show from the Opera house in the morning.


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Malabar girl - I'm on metformin for the GD and hating the side effects! But my levels seem not too bad   

will be glad when my precious is here


----------



## malabar girl

I am taking another injection can't remember the name and it is downstairs in my bathroom where my youngest and hubby are a sleep. Will check the name and tell you tomorrow. I do not have any problem with my daytime levels as this is well controlled with diet. It was the night time hormonal levels that I have no control over that they chose to give me the insulin at night and I suppose taking it when I go to bed I don't feel any side effects and my wake up levels are between 4 - 4.5 and the rest of the day the highest reading I have is about 5.8.

So I am not bothered by the whole thing just one injection at night and hope I can keep it to that.

I know you said something about not being able to have a natural birth?? I have not been told this yet?
Only that they will monitor the size as my last child was born 5kg = 10.7 lbs and they don't want me to have another that large even though it was not an issue for me all natural no stitches etc.


----------



## Helen3

Hello Angels,
I have just read your post from 2 days ago re children knowing or not knowing their donors. I would imagine that for some individuals this will become important to them as they grow up, whereas for others it won't matter...however, if you decide to use an anonymous donor that child will never have the choice (which may or may not matter). My husband was adopted as a baby & as he grew up it became important for him to trace his biological parents (which he did). Meeting one of them did not go well but despite a very difficult time & no contact now, he has never regretted finding that person, but the opposite. He felt it made him complete & that beforehand he always felt something was missing.... ofcourse every person's experience will be different. 
It is a difficult & personal decision to make & we too have tried donor egg in Spain which would ofcourse have remained annonymous. However, my understanding is that DE waiting lists at some UK clinics have reduced (with egg sharing schemes) & therefore this will be our preferred option next time we try. Good luck to everyone whatever choices you make.
Helenx     (will write on the relevant thread for this next time if necessary)


----------



## kizzymouse

Malabar girl - I find my levels after sleeping are higher too - hormones must get busy whilst I'm sleeping!! 

Day time they range from the higher end of 4 to 6 and after meals they seem to be ok.

I was told that there is a likelihood of being induced if baby gets too big - sorry that's what I meant - can still have a vaginal birth


----------



## jules3be

Hi Everyone

With regard to the DE issue and whether to go anonymous or in the UK, I gave this quite a lot of thought.  I went overseas mainly due to cost, I must admit, and therefore my eggs were from an anonymous donor.  I also thought that it might be easier for the child if it was anonymous, after all, the donor is donating her egg, she doesn't want to be accountable to the child so may not welcome contact from the child in future.  It might be very upsetting for a child to have that option, then they may never be able to get it out of there mind and if they do make the contact with the donor they may be disappointed and feel let down.  I decided that anonymity as the safest and simplest route. In my opinion the important thing is to be completely honest with the child and so they feel informed and that there are no secrets.  

Secondly, the egg share programmed is questionable in my opinion, it only came into being because one the law changed here, giving children access to the info. on their donor at the age of 18, then people understandably stopped donating their eggs.  So it means that you can only get eggs in this country from people who are donating them so they can get free IVF not for altruistic reasons.  They may resent donating these eggs but it is the only way they can get free treatment, also they are possibly not of a great quality as the donor is already needing IVF to conceive.

These are my thoughts and I wanted to share them though I do respect that others may have very different opinions from myself on this matter.

Jules


----------



## jules3be

Also, in response to Helen's comments about her husband. I see adoption as very different.  His parents were the biological parents.  In the case of a donor egg IVF then the woman who gives birth is classed as the biological parent and so it is a completely different situation.  That child would not exist if you didn't grow it from a tiny embryo to a full grown baby in your belly, this gives you a strong connection to that child, this cannot be compared with adoption, in my opinion.

Jules


----------



## malabar girl

Kizzy that is ok. I am having a growth scan on the 4th of Jan to check the size as with all GD pegnacies they tend to want to bring the birth date ahead of time as the bub puts on lots of weight over the past couple of weeks.
Yes the levels tend to go up at night as we are not active or eating during the fasting time. I found that I could keep the levels down by having a protein snack before bed time. Different foods effect people in different ways. I can't eat much bread other wise I skyrocket with the sugar levels.

Well off out for a while have a good day to all Malabar


----------



## Angels4Me

thanks for your responses to my donor egg dilema.

Im sorry if I unintentionally caused anyone here distress. I didnt realise this was discussed on other threads. I will go have a good read

angels


----------



## daisyg

Angels,

I absolutely don't think you caused any distress at all.  It is totally normal and usual for anyone doing or contemplating DE to ask these questions or to muse on these issues.  They are very important.  Hopefully, you will find the stories from others in a similar position to you to be interesting and supportive.

Please don't be afraid to ask questions or voice your opinion here.  I am sure I speak for the other people on ff on this one.  Discussion is very important and this is a support board for you.

Best to you,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## Helen3

Hi Angels,
I completely agree with Daisy's sentiments. We need to feel we can give our opinion but also respect others for theirs. I am finding everyone's comments helpful, & making me think more deeply about my choices & experiences so far.

Helen


----------



## AliG63

Hi,

Just thought I'd let a few people know that we did DEIVF at CREA in Valencia, and the baby was detected on the first scan (at 5 wks), but we had a scan today, and the Sonographer just found an empty sac. The Consultant said it was a 'missed miscarriage'. At the moment we feel devastated as it has taken so long to get this far. Nearly 2 years, and I've been taking clexane and aspirin.with all the rigmarole of blood tests, scans, trips abroad, etc.,

Helen3. Would be interested to know what steps you are now taking. as we've realised maybe we shouldn't use the same clinic again. We are so torn at the moment. Good luck to you whatever you decide to do.

Jules 3be- So glad you've got so far. At 47 I empathise with you! Gives me hope to realise I'm not the oldest on FF!!  Best of luck. Where is the Gennet clinic just out of interest?

Daisy- Congratulations! At the moment, we're not sure which path to take. Whether to try a clinic in this country, or carry on with our clinic in Valencia.  ps isn't clexane a pain?!!

We're certainly not giving up.  but for the moment, I think just grieving is what we need to do

love Ali xx


----------



## malabar girl

HI Alig63 sorry to hear your news. I am 49 and had 2 deivf cycles in greece and as you can see almost 26 weeks pg. Never give up and always be open to try somewhere new.
Good luck Malabar


----------



## lily17

Hi AliG
Oh sorry to hear your sad news, that happened to us too, I had a natural pregnancy, and it was fine at 6/7 weeks then at 8 weeks it had stopped growing and there was no heartbeat. It was so sad. Its such a disappointment after the elation of getting a positive.
Hope you can dust yourself down and start again.
I have a scan coming up in 2 weeks Im mortified in case something is wrong, all I can do is hope this time all is ok.
I dont think there's anything wrong in using the same clinic again, in fact its often a good thing to go back to the same place, as they know you, and you know the routine. I think it was probably just one of those things, no one can predict a missed miscarriage.
Good luck and best wishes
Lily X


----------



## jules3be

AliG - so sorry to hear you news    .  I had a missed miscarriage in 2007, I know how heartbreaking it is.  Gennet Clinic is excellent, obviously I am biased as we had success first time, also it is very good value.  Gennet is based in Prague.

Lily - all the best for your upcoming scan     

Malabar girl - hope you are well.  How did you find out you had GD?  They told me they don't do the test for everyone, only if you are high risk, so I am not having it apparently. Did you have any symptoms?

I have reached 26 weeks today which I feel is yet another milestone!  

Jules


----------



## Sarana37

Sorry to hear your news, AliG. I wanted to share with you, and Angels, and everyone else, a book I've been reading that is helping me figure my way through all these issues.It's called 'Spirit Babies" by Walter Makinchen. I don't know if I believe in clairvoyants (which he is), but this book struck a real chord with me. Do a google search on it to find out more. I've found it very comforting and enlightening.

Of the many issues he talks about, he says that sometimes a 'spirit' baby may not be quite ready for you, and he seems to be able to often tell that it will eventually arrive, if the parents stay patient. That's not to lessen the shock and grief of a miscarriage but he gives it a different perspective. I think a lot of what he talks about could also relate to the issue of DE and genetic v. birth mother etc. If this stimulates your curiosity, I hope it will bring you comfort too.

I'm currently waiting for my UK donor to be ready. If there is a long delay with this (aiming for Jan  ), I may be heading for Brno or Athens in the new year!

blessings,

Sarana


----------



## AliG63

Jules 3B, Malabar girl, Lily 17-
Thanks for your kind words. Don't know what we're going to go yet. Whether to stay with our clinic in Valencia (although it IS very expensive) or to look elsewhere. I know there are egg share programmes in clinics in this country, but don't know how long the waiting lists are. and frankly don't want to have to wait very long..considering I'm 47!!
Anyway, best of luck girls, Lily, for your scan in a fortnight. Stay positive!!  Jules3B best of luck for your pregnancy   
Ali xx


----------



## Courgette

Ali, I am so so sorry to read your sad news, really gutted for you    

xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi Jules my previous pgs I have had the GD in both of them they were managed with diet alone.
In view of the last child been born at a birth weight of 5 kgs = 10.7 lbs they sceened early around 16 weeks and because of my history wanted to do something sooner rather than later. The dr did not want me to slip through the cracks of the public hosptial system.

Here is australia it is manditory for all pg mums to have the GD screening around 26 weeks. This is when and if it is going to show up it happens.
They do not want me to have another large bub that is why I am having a growth scan on the 4th of Jan to keep and eye on the size of the bub to determine a due date.

But all said and done I am healthy and thats all you can hope for.

As for the silent misscariage I have had 3 they were all conceived naturaly but at 8 weeks no heartbeat they just said it was due to the age and quality of my eggs. that is why I went DE

hope everyone has a great day malabar


----------



## AliG63

Meeps
thanks. yes we can't quite believe it. considering the egg transfered was a grade A top quality, and everyone at CREA was so sure it would be successful.
Oh well, it wasn't meant to be. Obviously some sort of defect in the embryo i'm telling myself... 
How are you? really feel for you,what you went through.     It's easier I think for us as I was only a couple of months gone.  think with grieving it's just one day at  a time. We're trying to be positive, but this has hit us like a ton of bricks.
Not sure how we're going to proceed. Just taking bit of time out right now to think..
lots of love Ali xx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Ali,

Sorry for the misfortune, be strong for it will soon come to pass.


----------



## lily17

AliG


I found the best way to cope was to do some research on what to do next.
I know for speed you have to go overseas, even with egg share here in the UK the least you will wait is 6 months, lost of clinics in the Uk say they have a wait list that is less, but then when you get on it- its 6months or longer!
Overseas the clinics are quick, Spain, Greece and Russia and the Czech republic are all very popular- Spain is very quick and easy to get to.
I went to Russia, AVA Peter in St Petersburg absolutely first class clinic and treatment, they really know what theyre doing and excellent standards- but not a cheap place to to stay or to get to. Most clinics around Europe are charging around €5000 for DE, so less is a bargain, more and its ripping you off somewhat.
Just read and consider all the options.
I think you were just unlucky this time. (sometimes with DE, the eggs you get have all the same chances of dodgy quality as anyone in the general population, there are even women on here who have gone on to have downs syndrome babies with DE, so its all a random chance if its doenst work or something unusual happens.)
I hope you can focus on the next positive move and feel ok soon
Love LIly X


----------



## daisyg

Just a quick barge!  Yes, it is absolutely possible that an embryo from a younger woman can be chromosomally abnormal and that this is bad luck.  However, as you move to DE and you do have losses or bfns (sadly) the chances increase that there may be something systemically wrong with either you or DH/sperm and it is wise to try to eliminate as many common causes of failure as possible.  Your GP can do many of the basic tests and further testing (but expensive) can be carried out by specialists such as Dr. Gorgy/ARGC/Care Notts/St Mary's Recurrent Miscarriage clinic (also available on NHS via GP referral).

Basics are:-

Uterine -  no polyps/fibroids, good lining with triple stripe?
Thyroid - TSH, T3, T4, antithyroid antibodies (TSH should be between 1 and 2).
Clotting screen (APS, MTHFR, Factor V Leiden etc etc)
Autoimmune (RA factor, lupus anticoagulant, antinuclear antibodies, thyroid etc etc)
Infection (you and DH) Chlamydia, mycoplasma, ureaplasma, group b strep. etc
Sperm - dna fragmentation etc etc
DH Karyotype for genetic issues
Immune issues - more unusual and needs specialist tests for issues such as NK Cells, cytokines, TNf alpha, DQa etc etc.

I would advise asking GP to run some basics if possible.

Embryos may of course be abnormal even if they look Grade A, there is no way of telling without PGD/PGS/CGH of course.

The skill of the clinic is also important in this equation.

Finally, although the waiting lists may be longer in the UK, there is the consideration that any resulting child would have much more donor info. and be able to find out identifying info. later on - as opposed to total anonymity in the Euro countries.  Worth considering.  

Best of luck,
Daisy
x


----------



## barbara1

Hi Daisy,

Well balance info here Daisy. Nice of you to keep on motivating others even after many years of your experience with success.
Keep on and may God bless you

Barbara1


----------



## AliG63

Lily- Thanks. yes we will do very through research!. We'll rest for a bit and take stock. but you're right. Overseas are much quicker. The lister, London,  quoted me a 18 months waiting list for DE!! Really can't think about that.  and, yes, we were just unlucky.

daisyg. Thanks for the thorough info but dh had all the necessary screening. CREA were incredibly meticulous about that, including Karyotype (extremely expensive and lengthy!!).
I have immune issues. the antibodies that may indicate antiphospholipid syndrome ,so taking asparin and clexane for that. Sure anything else would have come up in blood tests. but thanks for your concern and great you had success at IVI.

All the best, Ali xx


----------



## Oceana

Hi AliG
Sorry to hear your news, sending you my best wishes.


----------



## AliG63

Hi Oceana, ladies,
Just to add insult to injury, dh and I went to clinic at Harlow hosp today, for a follow-up on the miscarriage, and discovered that I've got a dermoid cyst that looks dodgy, that they'll need to monitor!.  In fact, as I've got a fibroid too, the doctor suggested I could have them both out by myectomy both at once. Which makes sense. but will have to have it done privately, as NHS waiting lists are too long. 
It doesn't rain it pours!!! On top of everything else.
Anyone else had the same experience, just out of interest?
Ali xx
ps TheDoctor also felt we should continue with DE at the same clinic in Spain as they know us, and have access to our records, etc.,


----------



## malabar girl

Alig you have to see this as a positive as these issues could have stopped you from acheiving your dreams. Better that you have the op and then all should be fine. Yes go back to the clinic that knows you and I am sure you will be fine. Good luck. Malabar

MERRY XMAS TO EVERYONE BEST OF LUCK FOR 2011


----------



## kizzymouse

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND THE BEST OF LUCK FOR 2011 XXXXXXXXX


----------



## AliG63

Hi Malabar,
Thanks. yes you're right. We need to have a clear-out down there i think. lol! get the fibroid and cyst done in the New yr, and hopefully everything should be fine.
think we will prob use the same  clinic as they know us. its easier and they are v good. Best of luck for your pregnancy   
and to everyone else. and a Happy Christmas to you all. stay positive girls! 
lots of love Ali Xxxxx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Ali,

Think positive, it,s one of the things that needs to be done in some situations, it takes courage and pains of sacrifice and before you know it, that page is over while a new one begins. My prayers are with you and i hope together the comming year shall bring all our desires to reality.

Merry xtmas   


Malabar, Kizzy, Mind, Jules and so many of our good ladies, I say Merry xtmas and a prosperous new year 2011


----------



## AliG63

Hi Barbara,
yeah your right about the thinking positive  def helps!
Best of luck. and  Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to you.
Ali xx


----------



## jules3be

Merry Xmas to all you lovely ladies.  

Jules


----------



## Spuds

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me crashing in  It's Christmas and I'm doing the usual 'stalking' of the boards to try to find answers/guidance on next move etc

I'm 41 in April but have had such a low AMH since I found out we had problems in 2008 - have had 2 IVF's with OE at the wonderul Lister and then was over the moon to get a natural pregnancy in June this year but a missed mc 10 weeks later so heartbroken

Lister have suggested we don't have a third round but try naturally until we are ready to go for DE and 'mentally' I can't wait longer until June this year to get on with this....

Problem is that I can't make my mind up between Shady Grove and Institute de Marquis in Barcelona and wondered if anyone had experience good or bad of either ?

Ladies thank you for your time xx I know how painful this journey is and I am going to look up 'spirit babies' now as one of you posted about which I know will give me some comfort.

I truly hope that 2011 brings all of us the precious gifts we are all waiting for         

Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Spuds,

Welcome to our world here. The big names doesn,t really count in DE IVF programmes, it,s all a matter of luck because there are so many success rates in small names. If i may count them it,s a whole lot, but i shall mention a few if you,re interested: Gyncentrum, Reprofit, grenet n more in CZ republic and in Greece : Serum n Genesis is also popular, Russia n Ukraine gives a lot of good results too. You can take a look at their websites in FF forum here to see things for yourself.

Wishing you the vwey best in your decision,    

Barbara1


----------



## Spuds

Hi Barbara

Thanks so much for getting back to me xx in the process of thinking we have to sell the house to cover the costs !! So thanks very much indeed for the info and I will check them all out here .

Thanks again for the welcome and all the very best for 2011       

l


----------



## jules3be

Spuds - Welcome to the thread.  Highly recommend Gennet Clinic in Prague which is very professional and also excellent value - Our treatment in total cost £5000.  We were very lucky as we had success first time but even if we hadn't I would have gone back to them for a second and third attempt.

Good luck with wherever you decide to go.

Jules xx


----------



## Spuds

Hi jules3be 

Many thanks for your message - I will have a look at them now thanks very much     

its so hard because trying to weigh up the pro's and con's of doing money back guarantee cycles vs one offs etc and looking in the crystal ball as to whether the 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc attempt will work... I think for me because I have had two cycles with OE and only 5-10% chance of success its hard to get your head around DE being 60% chance per cycle so is it worth doing a money back route or just jumping on to a one off DE round etc...rambling on again


----------



## lily17

am sorry to say-Its all over for me ladies
I had a miscarriage this morning, I was 6 weeks and 4 days  
I had a little bleeding on Xmas eve, but nothing major, even my consultant said Im sure its fine..... then this morning I stood up to get something and whoosh, there was blood everywhere,    I couldnt walk for blood going all over the floor down my trousers it was very scary. I sat on the floor and my daughter rang an ambulance.  
I haemorraged and there was blood all over, they saw 1 embryonic sac,with embryo inside and i embryo without sac    so it would have been twins.
I was monitored on the gyny ward all day, I was given a drip to keep up my blood pressure, and I am home this evening.
I am still in shock, it all happened so quickly.
I have no idea why this happened.
I will look for some answers before we move on
I hope everyone is happy and healthy and I am sending all my good wishes for all of you for the rest of  you with your pregnancies.
big sigh  
bye for now  
Lily xx


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lilly so sorry for your loss. It is always a shock when we misscarry.
Get better and good luck for your next tx    malabar


----------



## carnivaldiva

I',m so sorry for your loss Lilly. Will pray for you XX


----------



## kizzymouse

Lily I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## jules3be

Lily - I am so so sorry to read that your post - how traumatic for you.  Sending you lots of hugs     to you and your DH and hoping you can get through this.

Love Julesxxx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Lily,

Trully sorry about your situation, and hope you can cope with it. Be strong and try to investigate more on it,s causes before going to a new round


----------



## Mish3434

Lily,  I'm so sorry to see your sad news     please take care of yourself     

Shelley x


----------



## Angels4Me

oh lily

im so sorry to hear your news. sending you      take care of you

angelsx


----------



## lily17

Hi Ladies


I have spoken to a couple of people regarding the miscarriage, and when you have DE, you are totally reliant on the HRT drugs you take to support the pregnancy for the first few weeks, most people are given a general protocol which is sufficient to support any pregnancy but occasionally possibly like me, you need more careful monitoring with hormone level checks and adjustments to the drugs you take, I think this maybe what has happened in my case, particulalry as it was twins, the drug protocol maybe wasnt enough for me.  
sadly I think I have come to the end of the road.
I have had 7 rounds of IVF/DEIVF, been pregnant 3 times which has all ended in miscarriage each time, I am physically, emotionally and financially exausted, I just dont think I can face another cycle for it all to end in tears  
I have had some long emotional talks with my hubby, his is very distressed as all he wants is a genetic baby of his own, but its not as important for me as I have already had 3 kids of my own.
I suppose you just have to decide how long you continue on and on, and for me I think I have reached the point where I just dont want to do it anymore.  


We have discussed the possibilty of surrogacy, as we still have 6 good blasts in the freezer in Russia. I think if a younger , fit woman was to have them implanted there maybe hope of success, so for now I am going to take a break and investigate that route.
Lily XX


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lily I hear what you are saying. I am 49 and I was on HRT for the first 14 weeks I believe that the protocol and careful monitoring is a must. Your only 45 I have 2 dd but I am pg as like you my DH does not have any children of his own. 

Good luck and Hope 20111 is abetter year for you and your family


----------



## jules3be

Hi Lily,  I totally understand you must be exhausted.  My situation is the opposite to yours as DH already has 2 children.  I didn't want to miss out on being a mum so we did it for me and even though they genetically are not mine, they are his and I will still consider myself their mum.  We will tell them though as I believe in honesty at all costs.  I do think though we have been very lucky as it worked first time and I am older than you - though I was conceiving naturally, just my eggs were not good enough quality.  I think if it had failed 3 times then my DH would have said that's it - no more tries - we had 3 natural losses already and it is emotionally exhausting I know.  

I think surrogacy is a great idea so your DH can still have his child and you can avoid any more distress and heartache for yourself.  You have nothing to prove as you are already a mum.

Lots of luck for 2011

Love Jules xxx


----------



## daisyg

Lily,

Hormonal support is exactly the same for twins as for a singleton.  I don't know what your hormone protocol was or your medication protocol but it may be that you need to start meds. sooner in your cycle.  Did you have adequate progesterone?  This is another important issue and it is a good idea to measure p4 at same time as beta?  However, levels of p4 required for a twin pg are the same as for a singleton.  One of the issues with going abroad is how hard it is to be monitored, especially if you are high risk and this is where it is useful to be under the care of a UK doctor/clinic in tandem with one abroad.

As I mentioned before, it may have been a number of issues with you or DH sadly for which you may have required clexane or other support medications.  Sadly, you did not continue with the clexane.  There are other tests you could carry out to find out potential causes for m/c, but I totally understand that you feel like you can't go on, especially so near to your recent loss.

It may be easier however, to continue with DE after you have taken the time for necessary testing as surrogacy is an extremely expensive and difficult route to take as opposed to DE once you have addressed any outstanding issues.  The good news is that you do get pg with DE so it may be a question of the right tests coupled with effective medication.  I doubt very much if the hormone protocol had anything to do with this (unless you do not absorb progesterone adequately? - were you using Gestone?).

I am very, very sorry that you have had to go through this and hope you will find success one day whatever route you choose.

Daisy
x


----------



## barbara1

Hi Lily,

I do agree with Daisy, Take your time because it,s still early from the mc, sort it out squarely


----------



## drownedgirl

oh lily, i am so sorry


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry to hear that rosie - best of luck for this round


----------



## nadia64

So sorry to hear about your loss Lily. It is always hard. 


Totally understand. Sorry for Dh. 


At least you have 3 children and have the experience of being a mother.


Take your time to get through this.


----------



## eliza123

Hello,
I'm new to this sight.  I'm also over 45yrs and looking to use DE (with partners sperm).  I would love to join this thread.  Its been a long lonely road the past 6 doing IVF using my own eggs.I wish I had known about this sight before. and  had turned to DE, but I needed to get my head around it.  Now we are exploring clinics in Barcelona (Eugin) and Reprofit in Brno.  Feel a bit confused, as we live in Australia and will have to make the big trip, so many things to consider, its a bit scarey. Am on holiday in Feb 2011 and will probably visit Europe, trying to get appointment at moment. Anyone going to Eugin in Feb?
Eliza123


----------



## barbara1

Hi Elza,

Welcome to our world. You,re on track, feel free to ask questions and in that way, you can actually learn from others experiences.
For me, i think Eugin is a bit crowded, considering your departure point, we have someone from Australia here too n am sure she will advice u better when she reads your mail. CZ and Greece is popular in this tread and good results are comming in. Take your time to evaluate, and the choice is yours, Goodluck


----------



## Oceana

Hi Eliza,
I am also from Australia and going for DE at Serum in Athens, Greece in February. I am using my IVF specialist here to organize the drugs I've had to take beforehand in consultation with Serum through Ruth who you will find on this forum. If you go to the Greece section you will find a lot of women raving how great Serum is.


----------



## jules3be

Rosie - sorry to hear your news.  Good luck with your next cycle.

Eliza - I can highly recommend Gennet Clinic in Prague for their professionalism and also ease of access not to mention great value for money!  I am biased as we were successful there on our first attempt as you can see (below).  Best of luck wherever you decide to go.

Jules xxx


----------



## lily17

Hi Everyone


Thanks for the support


I  have now had 7 cycles of IVF, 2 with own eggs and 5 with Donor eggs, I have had 2 pregnancies both Miscarried at 6 weeks, and just before we started  IVF a  natural missed miscarriage at 8 weeks, so Im getting a bit exasperated!
I was 40 when we started the "trying for a baby" journey I'm now 45.
If it was up to me Id probably stop as Im lucky to be a mother to 3 grown up kids.
But I so hate to fail, so part of me wants to carry on just to find out what the hell is going on and why cant I now have a baby when I could before??!!
Stopping isnt an option for my DH, he just wants a baby of his own, so I think its surrogacy for us now.
Im also having tests to find out whats going on, we go back for the results 2nd Feb.
The money we have spend it kind of crazy....you kind of think Golly should we give up now? and lose all that money and still have no baby?, or just keep going.?
I  may have already found a surrogate that we at meeting up with on 24th Jan, she's a lovely young woman, and fingers crossed she may go ahead if it all goes well,.
I have had an idea that may work out!!
What do you think to this plan ladies!!?
I am going to await the outcome on all the tests on me and hubby to check all is ok. If all comes back ok, I am going to go back to Russia for one last
try...with the surrogate!
So if it doesnt work out with me, hopefully it will with her.!
keeping fingers crossed this plan may work!!


Lily X


----------



## daisyg

Lily,

What will you do if you need clexane?  It seems to me that could be a potentially important part of the jigsaw for you?  I really think you should investigate further with a specialist who can advise you on either strictly monitored anti coag or an alternative to clexane, e.g. trental or fragmin.  I don't believe you actually confirmed whether your reaction was to the clexane and whether anything could be done about this if it was?

I agree that you really should get some basic recurrent miscarriage testing for you and DH asap.

Daisy
x


----------



## malabar girl

Welcome Eliza I am almost 50 and pg. I also from Australia I went through a clnic in Greece in conjuction with a team of specialists in Sydney that work togther is you need info pm me.

Hi everyone else Rosie hope you are doing ok.
I am off to see the midwives in 30 mins and all is going well, another scan on the 3rd of feb to check the size and come up with the birthing plan. Bub is 1.5kgs so they believe that it will be at least 4kgs ( 9lbs) when born my last was 5kgs.

so good luck everyone


----------



## eliza123

Hello again Everyone,
Thank you for your kind comments and advice.

Malabar Girl, great to hear from you.  I'm wondering we may be neighbours, do you live in Malabar?  How very exciting you have a bub on the way.  Such lovely stories give me so much hope.  I think you mentioned you went to Greece, did you go to Serum?  Do you remember the approx cost? Also, which IVF centre are you using in OZ.  Would really appreciate some info.

Hi Oceana,
Thank you also for your info, I think you are using Serum/Greece, Where abouts is it?  is it in Athens? Good luck with your cycle,sending you lots of baby dust.


----------



## Oceana

Hi,
Yes it is in Athens have sent you a message with details.


----------



## lily17

Hiya Daisy


Clexane....eeekkkk!! never again.....!!!!


I have had 2 blood tests done, one checking antilipids?? and the other anti thyroxine
DH also had Karyotype test done, we get results back in 3 weeks.
Doc also said I should lose weight if I was serious about trying again ( BMI over 35) ( but it always has been and I have got 3 kids Doc knows this!)( bloody hell!!)
He said after we have results of bloods, I should perhaps consider hysterscopy ( general)
so yes,  agreed, it is best to see whats been happening to make me have 3 M/C, doc said to discount the first M/C, as it was with my own eggs and was conceived naturally and was a missed M/C and is very common at my age with own eggs.
He said the other two M/C could have  just been bad luck as the sample size wasnt big enough to draw conclusions, but neverthless was wise to exclude the basic issues that may be causing probs, hence the tests.
so we shall see.


I have no idea if my reaction was actually clexane or something else ( or a combination of all the drugs) its very difficult to know. All I know is the combination of that protocol was not good for me.... I am still only just getting over it, Im still having post traumatic stress and flashbacks it was so horrid.
I was taking, Estradot, Progynova, crinone, clexane, aspirin, prednisolone, Vit E, folic, iron.


Previously I have taken, estradot, progynova, crinone, aspirin, vit E, folic, iron- this protocol I have taken many times, so it was obviously the Clexane or the prednisolone or a combination of them both it would be difficult to know now.
I'm inclined to think its clexane as I take prednisolone for asthma alot, and Ive never had any problems with it, so Thats why I have concluded it must be Clexane, its a process of elimination from what Ive previousy taken.


Anyway all will become clear!


Lily X


----------



## barbara1

Hi Lilly
I understand what trauma is in this frequent occurancies as i have gone thru this too. I have just had a hysterocopy to eliminate doubts and now about to eliminate prediselone for the next transfer. Why not try hysterescopy? I believe we can still achieve a life pregnancy since we,ve had BFP,s, it,s possible that there must be a little error somewhere, somehow, but we must try to identify it. 
I,ve also done antilipids and anti thyroxine analysis and they all come back clean, so my next cycle will be focus on the drug regime changes.

Well, lets keep our fingers cross for the next transfer   
Barbara1


----------



## lily17

oH ladies just found this fab site check it out! 
My consulatnt told me about it...I think he was trying to tell me something  

http://www.ivfpredict.com/index-1.html

Lily X

/links


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lily I did the test and got a 33% chance oh well proves that the numbers are not always right  

I had a scan a couple of days ago and was told I have a lot of amnotic fluid and the bub has gone from 1.4kgs - 3 kgs in 4 weeks. So they say it will be another big one for me. But with the high level of fluid I could go into labour any time and the bub is in breach. So at least it is the size ofan adverage full term bub already. But want it to stay put for a few more weeks yet.

Hope all is well with everyone else


----------



## rosierose

Hi malabar girl

Pleased to hear all is well with you.Your little one is getting big,,,not long now

Had my ET on Wed,all went well.Now we wait...

Take care Rosie xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi Rosie this is the second transfer for you hey    hope all goes well how many did they transfer? Yes not long for me but in the high 40 degrees here for over one week now    too hot.


----------



## Mish3434

Hi

I just used the Calculator and used the info for when i did my IVF and it gave my 28%, which is actually 23% more than the docs gave me and they were all way out    just goes to show they don't know everything 

Shelley xx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Malabar,

Nice to know that you both are doing fine, hang in there and we shall keep praying and watching over you guys
Barbara1   

Wishing everyone a happy weekend


----------



## lily17

Hiya ladies

Malabar glad to hear you are ok- I had my son at 34 weeks and he weighed 6lbs! and was fine, so fingers crossed all ok for you!

I too did the calculator but I came back with only 13% chance of live birth, using ICSI ( which we did for the embryos in freezer in Russia) it was only 5.4%   so not good odds for me
I am definately going for surrogacy. I have matched with a nice lady from Leeds, who has done surrogacy before, she will start treatment in August, my doc in Russia has no problems with treating her with our embryos.
I put in her details for the calculator and it came out 51% live birth, so its much better for her to do it.
I am sad not to be able to do it myself.
All the blood tests I had also came back clear, I have no immune issues etc, so the miscarriagees are unexplained.
My doc here in the Uk said, sometimes they do not know why the miscarriages occur, and they frequently occur in IVF/DEIVF so there is maybe something that they are not yet aware of that is preventing the pregnancy going to full term 

Lily X


----------



## daisyg

Lily,

Just out of interest, what tests did you have?  They really have to be pretty exhaustive to cover all possible angles IMO.  I am afraid I do not agree with your consultant at all.  Most causes of miscarriage are discoverable and many are treatable I believe, so it would be interesting to see which tests you have actually had?  There is always the chance of chromosomal abnormality with both DE or OE, but consistent failure with DE often points to an issue with the womean or her DH.

I believe if there is any increase in m/c for DEivf (or OE ivf), it is because of the demographic doing DEivf who often have untreated issues that have not been discovered until they move on to DE (older women with infertility history who's old eggs are assumed to be the only issue).  Women often believe it is ONLY their age preventing pregnancy, when very often it is untreated issues like clotting, infection, uterine, sperm, karyotype, thyroid and autoimmune.  I have seen this time and time again with women turning to DE and still failing sadly.

Did you include your DH's karyotype and sperm dna fragmentation?  If there is something wrong with your DH's sperm then surrogacy will not fix this.  What about uterine, ureaplasma, mycoplasma and other infections etc, MTHFR and all thrombophilias? Thyroid? ANAs?

I hope that the surrogacy route is the successful one for you.  I know it is not an easy path and I am sorry that you have to make these difficult choices.  

Best 
Daisy
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining in.  I'm afraid I have been lurking for ages.  

I'm hoping to go for DE in Cyprus, if i get a match.  Quite nervous about doing the whoe DEIVF overseas alone, but I've done this hole thing solo, so I guess I'll be ok.

Take care ladies


----------



## Helen3

Hello everybody,
Carnidalvida - Just want to wish you all the very best for your DE IVF. I have had this once in Spain (Barcelona) & was treated well (tho' unsuccessful). From reading FF posts it seems that a lot of clinics abroad doing DE IVF are really geared up to this, so hopefully you will be very well looked after. Really hope it goes well for you  

Daisyg - hello again. Thank you for pointing me in the direction of extra testing. I have now had tests as you suggested (under Dr Thum, Lister) & fortunately all seems to be ok, so we are now going to go ahead with DE IVF - on the waiting list at CRM.


----------



## lily17

Hiya daisyg & Ladies

Well, I had thyroid and antilipd? all clear for me- Hubby had Karyotype, all clear.
It was suggested I had a hysterscopy, but I have already had one in 2007 ( by the same consultant after my first m/c) and I have also had internal scans with Professor Campbell in harley st, all clear so consultant agreed and I felt it was an unneccessary procedure.( as it is done under general)
I have had 3 natural births/conceptions, so it must be something with me that has developed with age, it certainly isnt anything obvious.  
I would like to get to the bottom of it, even if its just for my own piece of mind.
lily x


----------



## daisyg

Dear Lily,

It sounds like you have had only 2 blood tests?  Which thyroid tests did you have? TSH, T4 and T3 plus antithyroid antibodies are the norm.  What was the result?  It also sounds like you had antiphospholipid antibodies?  Was this negative?  There are many, many more tests you should have for peace of mind.  It doesn't sound like you have had proper miscarriage testing?  You also need tests like protein c resistance (factor v leiden), MTHFR, promthrombin gene mutation plus other common clotting disorders.

An hysteroscopy from 2007 is out of date and things may have changed since then.  You need an up to date one asap.  Is Professor Campbell a miscarriage expert?? I don't agree with his findings - a scan  is not sensitive enough to pick up detailed uterine issues.

DH sperm dna tested?? Infection, autoimmune testing??  These are all relevant to you I believe.

Lily, I really believe you need to see a miscarriage expert like the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic at St Mary's Paddington.  You can go private or be referred by your GP for NHS treatment.  Another alternative is Dr. Gorgy in Harley Street.  However, your GP can do many of the basic clotting, ANAs, thyroid and infection testing.

It seems that you have not had enough testing.  I hope you can find some answers because I am sure they are out there somewhere...

Best to you,
Daisy
xxxx


----------



## posybluebird

Lily,

You sound like you have had quite a journey! Good for you for not giving up! I am just a tthe beginning deciding on clinics etc etc. Hard work what a decision it seems. Worried about the donor matching in spain or lack of it. My litle boy is blonde and blue eyed and  though we do not mind for ourselves we are worried a bit about if the donor is very dark skinned etc, I have read a couple of posts re spain. Please all no offence meant we are only worried about a child 'fitting in', maybe it doesn't matter but I wouldn't like them to feel different though we plan to be honest. I hope I have your strength Lily.

Posyx


----------



## lily17

Hiya Posy and Carnival & Daisy

IVf and DEIVf is a rollercoaster, it can work straight away but for others like me struggle onwards to the ultimate goal!!
I wish you luck on your journey
Carnival I went to Russia- AVA Peter in St Petersburg, Dr Olga there is fab and they have very good results they have loads of blonde haired blue eyed donors, it costs 5000-6000 Euros for a fresh donor egg cycle ( depending on if you also have ICSI and freezing of any spare embryos etc etc) To go back for a frozen cycle its only 1400 euros.
I can highly recommend them, I know another lady who was a single mum and she has done the who thing on her own- she is now on her 2nd baby from AVA clinic  (DEIVF)

Daisy, I may look up Dr Gorgy, my GP is useless and very unsupportive he thinks I am too old to be considering getting pregnant. (Im 45)When I was pregnant at Xmas after DEIVF I came back and asked my GP for a HCG test which he did, I returned and asked for another to check the levels were rising and my GP said "why"? I replied to see if it is a viable pregnancy...he just shrugged and said " and so what??" I was shocked he had no understanding of IVf and what is required,or the journey I have been on, so getting any testing done at my GP's or a referal is out of the question!
where would you recommend? St mary's?

Lily x


----------



## drownedgirl

I have been to St Marys on the nhs thouh it was a while ago - approx 2006

i didnt find them that thorough, they didn't believe in nkc for eg, at that time.  i know others who speak highly of dr , if the nhs tests st marys do arent suffucient. they do a full clotting screen, is onegood thing


----------



## drownedgirl

hmm, i typed the name of a dr i know who does mc testing privately but ff wont display his name! i wonder why, will ask the mods...


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks Lilly17.  I'm after black or mixed race DE & DS.  Looks like Spain or Cyprus is my best bet.  

Dogus have come back and quoted 5500 Euros for accommodation, treatment and meds.  Pedios offer 6 cycles over 2 years or until a positive at 7500 Euros, but does not include meds and you have to pay a separate fee to Create (in UK) for their involvement.

Now awaiting NK test results to come back.


----------



## kizzymouse

Update from me:

Well ladies - my induction date is booked OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Friday 18th of Feb   

Munchkin has not been affected by GD - as insulin has done it's job - she is measuring approx 5lbs 12 oz today - so will likely be just over 6lbs by time she arrives   

Excited/nervous/scared/happy/emotional - everything!!!!!!!


----------



## barbara1

Hi Kizzy
Finally, you,re there and am happy for you. You just can,t imagine how time flies and it,s real. Enjoy it
Barbara1


----------



## lily17

Hiya Kizzy 
oh well done Its so lovely for you- good luck!

Carnival- well AVA Peter in Russia wont be very good for you- they have no black or mixed race donors 
Spain have lots of darker skinned donors, so you will be ok there I hope
Dogus sounds good value, as does Pedios. I just found Cyprus a bit scruffy!!

Good luck you'll be fine 

Lily x


----------



## malabar girl

HI Lily sorry about all the issues your having hang in there and keep moving forward.

Kizzy wow congrats not long now for you to go.

Update on my Bub I had another scan last week and it has doubled in size in 4 weeks now weight is 3kgs (7lbs) and saw the dr today and she said the GD must not be under control and has run heaps of bloods today. She is not concerned as I was able to give birth naturaly to my last bub that was 5kgs ( 10lbs 7) so they will continue to let me go naturally as no blood presure, swelling and the bub is laying transverce so kicked back and relaxing and getting fatter.

As I told my DH I don't do anything by halfs even if it is not my egg I can still produce a huge bub.

Good luck everyone


----------



## lady bert

Hello ladies, I'm new here, I hope you don't mind me tagging on to this post.

I'm about to have donor egg treatment in the US after recurrent miscarriages, and several failed ivf attempts with my own eggs.  We were told using donor eggs was our best option, but I also have a problem with my endometrium not getting very thick (usually between 5& 6mm, tho sometimes over 7).  I've had mock cycles using oestrogen tablets, then oestrogen injections plus viagra to try to thicken the lining but none of it helped, tho I have seen some improvement with chinese medicine.  But although we're going ahead with treatment soon, the doctor in the US is very negative about our chances of success.

Has anybody here had problems with a think endometrium but still had a successful pregnancy?  I would be very grateful for any stories of hope!

Thank you very much for listening,
LB xx


----------



## Sarana37

Hi everyone!


I'm not on this site or thread very often, but I really appreciate the support from all of us older would-be mums  



LadyBert, Well I havent yet had a successful pregnancy (or any yet) however I've currently waiting for my lining to thicken up for treatment with donor egg. I have a donor who will be ready for egg collection soon, so if all goes well I may have embryo on board in a few weeks   . Last time my lining was very slow to respond . This time it is doing much better (I think at least) and it has gone from 1.3mm to 5.6mm in a few days, on Progynova 2mg x twice daily. When I was asking about this on my most recent scan at the clinic, saying I understand they usually want a minimum of 8mm, I was told they would still transfer embryos at 6+1/2 or 7. I was surprised by this. At the same time I guess that the thicker it is, the better the chance for the embryo to stay. I'm also having acupuncture which I think is helping. I don't know if this also helps but I heard that taking milk with a little saffron and honey in the evening may also help thicken lining. Has anyone else heard of this? Any other special tips for thickening the lining anyone? 
Kizzymouse - thinking of you for tomorrow! I hope all goes well!   It's very exciting!


Sarana


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks ladies


----------



## malabar girl

HI Kizzy good luck I am not far behind you. I am hoping they will plan and induction soon as my bub is already 3.8kgs I had another scan today. If they leave me till the end of March I don't think I will give birth natural    ooch


----------



## Mish3434

Kizzy,  Good luck for today, wishing you a quickish labour and a lovely birth experience      

Shelley xx


----------



## lady bert

Thanks very much for responding to my post, Sarana, and good luck with your de cycle, I'll keep everything tightly crossed for you 

I hadn't heard the tip about saffron, milk and honey, thanks, I'll try anything and everything! I found this tip about oestrogen rich foods and I'm going to start stuffing my face with them!  They all sound healthy anyway so it must do some good http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/840435/increase_uterine_lining_with_estrogen.html?cat=5

Good luck everyone.
LadyB
also   

/links


----------



## Sarana37

Hi everyone, 


Just an update on my treatment - I may be having ET on Monday!   It seems to be happening sooner than expected. A bit of a jiggling issue with work, have to work something out on that.


My donor is ready and having EC tomorrow. My lining is OK and I have the 3 lines, whatever that is! I'm both excited and nervous, as this will be my first attempt with DE, (and possibly my last, at least here in the UK, due the cost) so I really, REALLY hope it works.    
I'd welcome and appreciate good vibes coming this way,


Thanks!


Sarana


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sarana 37 good luck and sending you lots of                    malabar


----------



## jules3be

Sarana - wishing you all the luck in the world for your ET tomorrow.       

Jules xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Mollie Jean is here - 6 days old today!  My induction failed so I had a c section - recovering well and enjoying being a mummy 

Here are some pics of Mollie - hope it's ok to post the links 

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242990.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242993.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242974.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242995.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242967.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242995.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/P2242989.jpg


----------



## Sarana37

What beautiful pics - she's gorgeous! Well done Kizziemouse!


Update on my treatment: 9 good eggs were collected for me today  , but sperm motility was only 20% after thawing!   That sounds pretty awful to me, though the embryologist didn't express concern. They'll do ICSI. I was so downhearted to hear about the 20%! Has anyone heard of a pregnancy being possible with such a low count?


Still not sure when they'll do ET, either Monday or Wednesday. Fingers seriously crossed


Sarana


----------



## barbara1

Well done Kizzie, My love to this new amazing beautiful creature   
Barbara1

Sarana, wishing you the best


----------



## barbara1

Hi Sarana,

Sorry, if i may ask, was it a donor sperm? You might still be lucky with it, because it,s only the best ones that shall be use thereby the AH and ICSI, so don,t worry   
Barbara1


----------



## Sarana37

Thanks Barbara, yes it was donor sperm. So it was a shock to hear of the 20% motility, as I would've thought they'd have been more choosy to get good sperm. The embryologist didn't sound too concerned, and said that it is often this way when sperm thaws, but that's not something I had anticipated. I've tried to read up on it and it doesn't sound great...We try to read up on so much info, but there  always seems to be something else we didn't know. will be a real bummer if it doesn't work due to poor sperm, after all this..!


However, I don't want to send bad vibes to whatever swimmers may be working, so I'm going to settle down to some serious positive visualisation tonight!



   



Sarana


----------



## Sarana37

Hi everyone, 


Good news so far! Somehow that 20% motility became 73% (?), not sure how, anyway then 8 of the 9 eggs have fertilised   . I'm really relived as the chances sound better today. I don't the grade of the embyros yet so still not sure which day ET is or if they'll go to blastocyst...On with the positive visualisations!  


Sarana


----------



## barbara1

Sarana,
How many days of fertilisation is the embryo now? ask them of the grades too, so that you can decide if it,s possible to go to blastocyst.
My prayers are with you   
Barbara1


----------



## Sarana37

Thanks Barbara  , the embryos are less than 24 hours old right now, and I was told they won't have more info on the grades until tomorrow. I glad that 8 of the 9 fertilized. From what I understand if the grades are really good, they'd take them to the blastocyst stage then ET would be Weds, if not its Mon. Let's hope they continue to survive.
I'm praying they hang on and do really well!    


Sarana


----------



## barbara1

Ok Sarana,

Let,s see how it goes tomorow


----------



## lady bert

Kizziemouse - congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful daughter.

Sarana - I'm just catching up on what's been happening with you over the last few days and I'm very excited for you!  I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your ET. Good luck xx

LB xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Congrats Kizzy she is beautiful and so small. I will never have one as tiny as your bub.
I have 4 weeks to go and I am feeling it very heavy and crampy tonight as it was already 4kgs last week.

Sarana glad that your are going to be pupo soon       for your ET


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Angels4Me

kizzymouse: big congratulations to u and family x


----------



## malabar girl

Hey Sarana what is happening with you?

Hi ladies everyone is quiet here I don't have that much longer to go. 
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## jules3be

Hi

Malabar girl -  I am booked in for a c-section tomorrow - decided this was the best option for twins - I will be 37 +2 which is a good time for them apparently.  I am very nervous and excited!!  Not long for you now!

Sarana - lots of positive vibes and good wished for your 2WW xx   

Jules xx


----------



## Mish3434

Good luck for your C-Section tomorrow     , looking forward to seeing the birth announcement xx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck Jules you have done really well to carry twins to over 37 weeks. Look forward to hearing how it all goes      malabar


----------



## lily17

Gosh its all happening on here isnt it!?

I have now found a surrogate, we'v e met up and get on really well, we have met her family and she's met mine and is keen to go ahead.
We are now searching for a clinic to do all the tests, and prescribe all the meds etc for the treatment in Russia ( we have 6 blasts in freezer in Russia)
Its not as easy as you'd think, not many clinics want the complication of a surrogate and Donor IVF overseas!!!
It has to be nearby to her home, which is Leeds in the north of UK.

keeping our fingers crossed we find somewhere pronto!

Lily X


----------



## malabar girl

Good Luck lily hope all goes well for you and your dreams come true.


----------



## carnivaldiva

I've decided on a clinic of DEIVF, paid my deposit and given them my requirements.  Now I'm just waiting.  It's a weight off my mind, now that I've done it.  Still toying with thought of a tandem cycle, but that's not definite yet.


----------



## malabar girl

Welcome Alice I am 50 years old in May and I had 2 daughters with previous husbands both conceived naturally. With my current husband 4 natural pgs but all ended in MC. 1 year ago looked into DEIVF with husbands sperm and I had 2 cycles and I am 37 weeks pg. I have had no blood pressure or any heath issues just the Gestational Diabetes. It is up to you I believe that you only need to have a positive state of mind and age is not important and you have luck on your side that you have carried a baby to full term before. Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## posybluebird

Hi Sprinkle of light, I am pretty new to this too but we have decided to go the DE route as I am now 48. I like you have one  child who is coming up 7. We are going abroad for treatment and I am excited though of course no guarantees. Malabar all the best for a smooth arrival!
Posy


----------



## Sarana37

Hi all

I've been away from a computer except at work in the last week or so. 
Had my ET on Feb 28th so just a few more days to test date on Mar14th.. It's all a little surreal at the moment, but I feel fine. All went smoothly, had 2 grade 1 embies put in, though there were none extra good enough to freeze. Now, it's just the wait, so I'm keeping busy!

Malabar, thanks for your message. You were one of the first to contact me last year whenI first found this site, amazing to think you are now so close to your dream! Fingers crossed for everthing going smoothly for you.     

And jules3be, I'm wondering how it all went for you with the C-section?? Has anyone heard anything?   

Sarana


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone thanks for your good wishes.    to you Sarana and your testing day. If you have no symptoms well I had 4 embbies transfered and I had no idea until the blood test. I kept looking for the implantation bleeding etc and never had anything. Best of luck

Alice no C section for me they see no reason too and I personally can't think of having my stomach cut open. I am scared of the epidural would rather have a bit of pain. My last daughter was born 10.7 lb no problems. I am having the midwives at the birth. My babies are too happy to remain inside to the last minute. I am hoping that the Dr will give me an induction the end of next week. Don't see her until the 16th March. 

As for the diabetes I have had it with each of my pg and yes it completely goes after birth. Mine is under control via diet and I shot of insulin at night. I have gained only 1 kg during the pg. So as I have lost weight the baby has put on weight and kept me at the same weight I was when I started.

Good luck and feel free to ask any questions as I think I am the eldest on here??


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Malabar girl - not long now


----------



## malabar girl

Hey Kizzy thanks how are you coping with the new bub. I hope all is well with you and your family. I bet your still in disbelief, I still think it is surreal that I am pg.


----------



## AliG63

Hiya Ladies,

Thought I'd join in. Just about to have 2nd DEIVF. Taking the hormones, and expecting to go out in next 6 wks .Ob Gynae consultant has put me on Prednisolene highish dose, in case of immune issues (can't afford the NK cells test, and in any case she told us it's not necessary, as Prednisolene is what she prescribes for raised NK cells.) She did warn that intralipids were quite a risky option when I enquired, and not necessary unless you've got special immune problems.
Anyway, we're Sticking with the same clinic-CREA, Valencia, as they've been very good, very thorough, good at communication, and I really like the assistant who's supported us all the way through. We've got a lot of confidence in them. but still v nervous!! 

Good Luck Malabar, Jules 3be. Hope it goes well. thinking of you.,  

Lily 17. Hope the Surrogacy goes well. We might be looking at that option if things don't work out on the DE front for us!

Asprinkleoflight.- Don't worry. I'm your age. There's a lot of us in our late 40's going for DE!   It seems we all go through the mill (well, a lot of us) but hopefully get there in the end! Do agree with Malabar a positive attitude helps, and that age at the end of the day isn't important. It's the love you've got to give a child that counts.

Sarana37. Best of luck. Do hope you get a bfp! 

lots of love Ali xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Malabar girl - we are all doing fine, Mollie is a little sweetheart and entertains us everyday!! Can't imagine what life was like before she was here now!!


----------



## Sarana37

Dear all.

I was *not* going to test early, but - a practical reason forced me to. as I would be without meds if I left it to Mon (if it turned out positive) as I have to go away a few days...

Did some meditation before, aiming to be zen-like about result, as I know it could still change..

So, today it said *BFP*... to my great surprise and delight, for now! 

Thanks for all your ongoing support  . I'm taking each day as it comes, having waited SO long for the opportunity to even get this far. And in the light of the catastrophe yesterday in Japan, each day is a gift and a delight.

Any news yet of Jules3Be?

How are you doing Malabar - very close now!!

Blessings to all   

Sarana
stay safe little one(s)


----------



## KateyP

Hi girls, sorry to gatecrash but I've noticed a couple of interesting posts and I am 45+, 48 to be exact, and using donor eggs. My DH and I have been out to Serum in Greece twice this year for DEIVF. Waiting to know the result of the most recent visit on Tuesday.

Malabar Girl - My concern has been that I have no symptoms to speak of. Therefore was interested to see that you had none either so there is hope. I also had 4 embies transferred. Interested in you saying that you need a positive state of mind ... mmm perhaps I should work on that  

Lots of good wishes to you all    

Katey xx


----------



## posybluebird

Hi, Been dipping in and out just wanted to say congratulations Sarana ! Also keeping fingers crossed Kateyp, and no its does look like (having read realms of posts) that not everyone has symptoms so heres hoping for you. I tried to put one of those little facey things in but it didn't want to....We heading to Serum in April has initial consult.
Goodluck to everyone else I can only remember the names in the last couple so sorryx


----------



## Sarana37

Hi *KateyP*,

As for symtoms, I also had none, so far. And I am normally quite body sensitive. I think as we are able to test so early these days, symtoms often haven't really started by then. I'd had a passing thought the ET may not have worked, so was very smilingly surprised to read the result this morning!  I've read over and over on these pages to keep an open mind until testing time, as you really can't tell one way or another.

So, fingers crossed for you!!  When are you due to test?

I agree with Malabar about the positive state of mind too  ...I've been doing mediations and visualisations for months now, on waking and before sleeping, helped by a numbers of different CDs on an MP3 player. One set of such CDs is by the wonderful Julia Indichova which I highly recommend. I ordered them from her US website Fertile Heart. What is so balancing about them is that they encourage a very real honestly about what we want and why, and the 'baggage' that we may take into a situation. I've also been recommended to so some 'chakra cleansing' (though I've no idea who told me to!) so I also ordered a CD by Doreen Virtue, which has also been very helpful and grounding. Loads of acupuncture has been helping too (including just before and after ET). If after all this a baby chooses not to stick around, well I can't have done much more! Hope I'm not going on too much here  ?

Thanks for your wishes *Poseybluebird,* and good luck for Serum  . I was considering going there, before I got lucky over here.

Sarana


----------



## malabar girl

HI Everyone
WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO congrats Sarana I am over the moon for you      
Katey P good luck with your testing I am sure we olders mothers will keep the BFP going.

I am just waiting to see the Dr on Wednesday to see if she will give me an induction as she said get me to 38 weeks and if I am uncomfortable she will talk about it. So yes I am not comfortable at all and I am worried about the size as it was 4kgs on the 18th of Feb so probably around 5kg+ by now. Just want to have a safe birth.

Good luck everyone and stay positive


----------



## KateyP

Congratulations Sarana and thanks that's very encouraging to know, I should worry less I know - I'm due to test tomorrow  

Thanks Malabar Girl - hope to hear soon about your safe delivery. Very exciting!  

Thanks Posybluebird - good luck at Serum in April. You'll be in safe hands.

Love Katey xx


----------



## KateyP

Very wise advice Sarana. We tested this morning and got a positive!!! Amazing.

Good wishes to you all.

Love Katey xx


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Kateyp xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats katey and saranna


----------



## Mish3434

and of course Saranna    xx


----------



## posybluebird

Congratulations KateyP, great news!


----------



## Sarana37

Thanks everyone for your good wishes   !!
I tested again on Monday and was also positive - so far so good!


It's strange and surreal, I feel very calm and smiling about it. And it feels totally right, too.


Congrats KateyP - I'm really pleased for you too!


And can't wait to hear about how you're doing Malabar!


blessing to everyone     


Sarana


----------



## sky7

Hello All

Sorry for not posting, been extremely busy at work, not had a day off really since Christmas.  But thankfully now on maternity leave and hopefully will get everything sorted before my due date.  Things are still very busy at work but just had to draw a line and say I cannot carry on working silly hours and not getting any preparations for the new arrival done at home.  Also my blood pressure started to rise due to work stress, it transpires as once I had finished work it came down again.

It has taken me a few hours to catch up with everyone and it has been difficult to keep track of what everyone is up to.  I don't want to rake up all the sad feelings, so will just say to those of you who have had bad news and have been extremely upset that I can empathise with you and I am sorry for all your heartache, but please don't give up on moving forward to other options or trying again in time.

Congratulations to all of you with BFPs since I last posted and good luck to all of you now going to IB and/or awaiting to test.  I can remember as though it was yesterday the wait between transfer and test day.  I would urge you to stay away from the pee sticks as some of you may remember I took one the morning of the blood test and it was a BFN so had convinced myself the blood test would be bad news.    Congratulations to the new arrivals your babies look lovely.    Malabar Girl - not long now for you.  Your due date is the day after me, but in view of what you have said you will be having your bundle of joy sooner.  I wish you all the luck for the natural birth you desire.    Sarana - Congratulations on your BFP I know we have pm each other in the past.    KateyP - Congratulations on your BFP      LadyBert - I read your post about lining.  I was originally going to go with Shady Grove in the US last year but they said my lining on the mock cycle had to be at least 8 and I only got to 7.6.  They then moved the goal posts and said we had to pay for all medication separately.  I was so upset.  One of the Sonographers at the clinic I was using here (Care) to have my scans suggested I went to Spain as she said they seemed to be happy with lining of over 7.  So I did and looked on FF and found a good thread about Institute Bernabeau in Alicante and we went out there.  Again they insisted on a mock cycle and all went well.  They said that the thickness was not the real issue, the issue was whether the lining quality was right and that it was trilaminar - ie it had 3 stripes and mine did so even though it was not over 8 at the required time they were happy with it and they transferred two Grade A embryos last June and here I am pregnant with a little baby now just over 38 weeks.  I also had acupuncture during the time I was building my lining, so not sure if this was the key or not.      Jules3Be - so excited for you and your twins  how are you doing?    Malabar Girl - My Consultant too has said there is no need for C Section, I thought they would insist due to my age, but apparently not.  I hope you had a lovely time on your cruise.  I too am the big 50 this year in October and I we had planned to celebrate my birthday in Perth, Aus this had been arranged with my sister for the past 11 years who lives about 2 hours north of Sydney.  Our baby will be about 6 months old when we fly so we are planning to fly to Sydney and spend time with family and my sister and then fly or cruise to Perth for my birthday in mid October and then fly back from Perth at the end of October.  I am then back to work at the beginning of November.  We are hoping to spend about 6-8 weeks in Aus so looking forward to it.  My sister has been on to me to emigrate but I fear we are now too old.    Anyway good luck to all and I will keep up with the thread from now on, although my due date is fast approaching so may go AWOL for a week or so.    Sky7


----------



## sky7

HI All

Sorry for my last post being all jumbled up.  Not sure how that happened as I started on a new line every time??

Sky7


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone

Maya and Stefan born at 15.25 (Stefan) weighing 2345 Kilos and Maya at 15.26 weighing 2018 Kilos, on 7th March 2011. Pics below

http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb407/jules3be/"

Everything went well and I spent 3 nights in hospital before returning home on Thursday evening.

I will be posting my birth story on the birth story thread once I work out how to do that!

Haven't had chance to read back but will do later

Love Jules xxx


----------



## malabar girl

KateyP congrats 

Hi everyone else and good to hear from you sky.

AFM this will be my last post till the baby is born. I am going into hospital at 2pm  thursday and preparing for an induction on friday so my baby will soon be here As I do not know the gender so everyone is guessing. I am going for a natural so lets see what happens and if it is over the 10lbs.

Good luck everyone and catch up with you soon.


----------



## sky7

Congratulations Jules3be - the twins are lovely.

Malabar Girl - Good luck for Thursday and the birth.

Sky7


----------



## posybluebird

Good luck Malabar! Go girl! All the best wishes for a good birth xx Jules the twins are gorgeous . \lucky you -and lucky them!


----------



## kizzymouse

Malabar girl - good luck for thursday/friday    
Jules - love the pics of the twinnies


----------



## fudgeywudge

Hi, I'm new to FF and have just found this thread.Hope you don't mind if I talk about my journey so far.I am now 46 and DP is a little older.In 2004 we were accepted onto the list for donor eggs at our chosen clinic.We have always had to use donor egg and we are very grateful to the ladies who are willing to donate their eggs.Our 1st cycle, in 2006, resulted in the donor not responding to treatment and therefore having no eggs for us,2nd cycle in 2007 resulted in BFP but had m/c at 6 weeks, 3rd cycle BFN, 4th cycle in 2009 resulted in BFP but m/c at 11 weeks but baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks, 5th cycle no eggs, 6th cycle Feb/March 2011 on 2ww at present with 2 embies on board.OTD 25th March.
Getting slightly worried as have had no symptoms yet, but on all my previous cycles have always had something.This 2ww is really dragging and am thinking the worst, need to get myself some pma.Sorry for the long post just wanted to tell you a bit about myself xx


----------



## AliG63

CONGRATULATIONS Jules3be. what absolute beauties. Hard going by the sound of it, but well worth the wait! .u must be Soooo proud! 

Good luck Malabar. Fingers (and toes!) crossed for you  

Good luck all us girlies trying for a little one! 
Ali xx


----------



## AliG63

Fudgeywudge-  Sorry, didn't forget you. You've had such a horrible time. So difficult. try and keep your chin up babe. Really, really hope it works out this time. lots of prayers  and hugs 
Ali xxx


----------



## Sarana37

dear all,
Exciting times - can't wait to her how it went for you Malabar!  


Sky7 - not long for you either       


I had a mild scare yesterday, thought I'd miscarried as 'something' came out, tho only a tiny bit of blood. (I say just a mild scare, as I'm determined to stay as calm as possible whatever happens). I know it's so easy to miscarry at this early stage. Had my bloods tested today and was reassured that at the current HCG levels (6264?), it's very likely I'm still BFP. Hope so!    Scan in 2 weeks, then we'll know who's in there, or not.


I only started to have some symptoms this week (week4), and so far I'm enjoying them!! So, I had no indication of anything during the 2WW. Just to reassure anyone desperate for signs  during 2WW. I focussed more on positive visualisation, and that seemed to help.


Fudgywudge - hang on in there!!  


Blessings and hugs to all   


Sarana


----------



## eliza123

Hello Girls,

Haven't posted here for a while.  Need some advice. I'm 48yrs young, going to Reprofit in May. I have started my protocol for DE using my partners sperm.  I have been told to take the pill 2month prior to DE pick up.  AF came 10 days ago, and was told to start Marvelon (pill), I have been taking it for 10 days now. I have just had some brown spotting and a bit of a show?  Getting paranoid, has anyone else had this problem??Also bad headaches. My cycle is still regular, periods come every 23-31 days.,  And AF was on time 10 days ago I know I still have 6wks before Transfer and have to increase my meds etc, just want some reassurance as haven't done the DE road before. 
Also, because when I previously did IVF using OE, I had a allergic reaction to Luprin, and am unable to have depot shot.  Dr co-ordinating my cycle here in OZ, said instead of using Depot shot, I will start on Synarel spray, on 7th April.  Has anyone else used Synarel, to stop them from Ovulating when doing a DE cycle.  Sorry girls to be a bit scatty, feel like I'm all over the place at the moment worrying about this spotting.
Any advice would be truly appreciated.
Thanks Eliza123


----------



## fudgeywudge

Hi Eliza, try not to worry hun, I know it's easier said than done.I'm on my 6th cycle and on my first 5 cycles I used the Synarel spray and had no problems with it at all.There was an alternative spray(buserelin) but I preferred Synarel as it was only twice a day as apposed to 3 times a day with buserelin.I had injections this time only because my clinic is finding it increasingly harder to get hold of Synarel so they have decided to phase it out.I have always had to use donor eggs, I'm 46 by the way and this is our final attempt.I hope everything goes well for you in your treatment and all of your dreams come true xx


----------



## AliG63

Dear Eliza,
Like you, I'm using a clinic in Spain for De and have just started my protocol due to go out end April/May.  I've been prescribed Microgynon to suppress my period, and will be using Synarel nasal spray. which is fine, also suppreses the period.
Don't know why you're getting spotting thou, espec as you've had AF 10 days ago. Am sure it's nothing to worry about, in fact think I had that a bit last time round. but maybe you should consult your Ob Gynae just to put your mind at rest.
Best of luck, Ali xx


----------



## cosmicgirl88

Hi Girls

I'm a new FF member but been reading your posts for a while now.

A little about me.....................I've longed for a family all my life but unfortunately didn't find the right man till I was in my mid 40s. After ttc for a while we went to a Clinic who told me that the chances of IVF working was so small at my age that it wasn't worthwhile (also have MF issues). Luckily we had an egg donor lined up. Aged 24 with 3 children but unfortunately only 2 eggs fertilised in the DE cycle...................BFN.
Our donor got pregnant the month after the DE cycle which has been very difficult for us.
Anyway, we're now waiting to start egg share at Glasgow Nuffield Hospital. Fingers crossed this will be our time.


x  x


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Malabar Girl - cannot wait to hear your news.

Fudgeywudge - good luck for your test day on 25th March

Sarana - sounds like good HCG levels.  Good luck for your scan.

Cosmicgirl - I can highly recommend Institute Bernabeu in Alicante they were so easy to deal with and Spain is easy to get to.

Less than 7 days to my due date now, but I could go at least 12 days over, so could be any time in next 3 weeks I suppose.

Good luck to all.

Sky7


----------



## SaSaSee

Hello ladies,


I really hate to be the downer in all of this wonderful news about BFPs but you are the group (age wise and DE wise) that I need to turn to for some sound advice. I tested yesterday 11dp6dt of 2 perfect FET and have received my 4th BFN. It has been two cycles with two different donors, 4 tries each time, 2 fresh, 2frozen. The first time I had a chemical pregnancy with a very low beta. We go to IVI Madrid. I have had a doppler to check the blood flow, all good and apparently shape of uterus fine etc. I am just a bit stumped now because try as I may, I cannot find any information (very little) about repeated DE failures. It seems to me that everyone gets their BFP when they turn to DE at least in the 2nd or 3rd try. (Can you hear the self-pity creeping in here?) Sorry. I know you have all heard it and felt it before. I now just want to bury myself in a hole, cancel all social commitments, de-freind everyone I know with kids (that's ALL of them almost) and have a pity party for me.


Any wisdom, thoughts, ideas etc. much appreciated. 


Best wishes to all in your journeys.....  


S.


----------



## daisyg

Dear S,

Well, there is of course an element of luck in all of this. You may have been really unlucky and had abnormal embryos every transfer.

HOWEVER in my long experience, if you have repeated bfns or miscarriages (inc. chemicals)
with DE, there is often something else going on, either with you or your DH's sperm. I would strongly recommend that you undergo some miscarriage testing before trying again. You can be referred to somewhere like St. Mary's Recurrent Miscarriage clinic in Paddington via your GP or go there as a private patient. You may also want to go to a private miscarriage doctor like Dr. Gorgy in London or Dr. Ndukwe in Nottingham for further tests.

The kind of thing you need to be tested for would include:-

Karyotype (for your DH) in case of any genetic issues (you would also need this if doing OE ivf)
Thyroid (TSH, T3, T4 antithyroid antibodies) TSH needs to be between 1 and 2 for fertility
Clotting issues (Anticardiolipins, APS, Factor V Leiden, MTHFR, prothrombin gene mutation etc.
Autoimmune issues (RA, Lupus anticoagulant, antinuclear antibodies etc)
Infection for you and DH (mycoplasma, ureaplasma, chlamydia, group b strep)
DH's sperm - dna fragmentation etc.
Uterus - have you had an hysteroscopy to check for abnormalities or fibroids/polyps?
Immune issues - NK cells, Tnfa, cytokines etc etc.

Your GP may be able to do some of this testing?

I would really recommend you read Agate's FAQ and my list on further testing to help you decide what to do.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

You may like to also post on the Investigations thread for more info.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

I would really recommend you have this testing. I was told it was the age of my eggs after 3 m/cs and moved to DE only to miscarry with donor eggs 3 more times. I was finally found to have treatable clotting and autoimmune issues and finally carried twins to terms after appropriate medication.

Best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Just popping by to see if any news from Malabar Girl   

Hugs to all


----------



## SaSaSee

Daisy,

Many, many thanks for taking the time to post so much informative and useful information. I have had a full Hysteroscopy and have the all clear but as for the rest, will need to look into all of it.

I will let you know how I get on.

Really appreciate your help.  

Sxx


----------



## Helen3

Hello lovely people!
I think this is the thread for me both age-wise & DE wise, but I don't think I've posted here before (or if I have I can't remember). So a big hello to everyone......it's so good to see people in a similar boat as myself & to not feel quite so isolated.

Sasasee, I think Daisyg's advice is very sound. She reponded to one of my posts months ago & I took her advice. I have had immune & other tests done, & now find I have high NK killer cells & a slight blood clotting issue. I have only tried DE once (BFN) but I don't want to keep trying until any underlying problems get treated. I am just waiting until I finish my MSc dissertation at Easter (I shouldn't be on here at all - haven't got the time really!) & then hope to cycle again (UK). Please feel free to pm me if you need any detailed info, & if you are interested, I would recommend reading Agate's faqs (link is a sticky at top of immunes/investigations under diagnosis board). There is also a v good book by Alan de Beer 'Is your body baby friendly' (Amazon). The whole area of extra testing is overwhelming at first but it has led many (I think I read about 60%) to success... & as 'older' people we are more likely to have immune & other issues apparently.

Hello also to Fudgeywudge, Alig63, Eliza123, & Sky7, & anyone else I have missed off....

Eliza123, I used synarel, albeit on an OE cycle, & can't remember any issues with it (except the odd headache) but everyone is different, so try not to worry (sorry if that sounds patronising - it's not meant to be & I know how hard it is)

Malabar girl, looking forward to hearing your news & hoping the birth goes well.
Sky7, I have just noticed your due date - you go girl!


----------



## AliG63

Hi Ladies,

Trying to catch up with everyone!

KatieP- Many Congrats on your bfp!!  Keep us posted!

Sarana-. Congrats. fantastic, Do hope it's all going well. 

Kissymouse- Congratulations on your gorgeous little gir!!
l. She looks an angel  

Malabar, Sky 7. Haven't heard but hope it's all going well for you.??

Cosmicgirl88- Best of luck with the egg share in Glasgow. We might be going down that route soon if it doesn't work out. just to cut costs! 

SasaSee- Do hope it goes well for you. You've been through SO much. Daisy and Helen3 gave great advice. It's best to get all immunes checked.  My advice is - Don't give up!! If you can afford one more try, DO!! although it's easier said than done, and you must feel so demoralised.but try STAY POSITIVE! 

Helen3. We were told by our Ob Gynae that she prescribes Prednisolone (25mg) for immune issues. and we do have complete confidence in her. We didn't have the NK test as it was SO blimin expensive,   and she'd reassured us that that is what she prescribes for raised NK cells. so we are going on her advice..and hoping and praying!!
Best of luck for the dissertation! Are you doing your next DE at the Lister?

Take care everyone. 
Ali xxx


----------



## Helen3

Hi,
Sasasee, Ali is right, you can be treated empirically for immunes etc. There is some merit in doing this in that you don't have to pay for all the tests but get treated as if you have problems. In your case this may well be worth doing. Look at 'E' for empirical treatment in Agates faqs. Steroid (25mg prednisolene) often goes with clexane (daily injections) & aspirin, & we are throwing in intrallipids too (infusion drip - a nurse can be organised to come to your home to do this, approx 3 times as I understand).
In your shoes after your history I would opt for this regime without the tests.

Good luck everyone - nice to hear from you Ali. Hoping to cycle again in June (with own frozen embryos) & if unsuccessful, with DE later in the summer but I am too old for the Lister waiting list   so I am on the CRM waiting list (since Feb).


----------



## Lirac

Sorry for crashing into this thread but just wanted to say congratulations to Fudgeywudge!
Lirac x


----------



## lily17

Hello all

havent been on the thread for a while, had some thinking and research to do,
finally decided to go ahead with surrogacy and found a nice surrogate to work with, we have met up several times, and we have a treatment plan and support Doc here in UK in Leeds ( near to Surrogate) she is having blasts transferred 2/5/11 in Russia.
I am travelling out to Russia with her. Before then we have a whole host of screening tests to have done for her.
We have 5 blasts in Freezer in Russia, and we hope to transfer 2.
She has already been a surrogate for someone else last year, and has 5 children of her own.
I am looking ofrward to getting on with treatment, I hope it works, its been a long 5 years of treatment and disappointment for us, I suppose you have to draw a line some where and the time was right for us to say enough. 
I am sad not to be trying myself, but the stats speak for themselves.

Good luck to everyone else, so pleased to see so many ladies pregnant or had babies its lovely 
Lily xx


----------



## daisyg

Dear Lily,

Good luck to you on the next stage of your journey.  Hoping for every success for you and your DH.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone well I gave birth after an emergency c section when labour failed to progress passed 7 cm. As a result had a pretty hard time with blood loss and needed a blood transfusion. But all well as Miss Charlotte was born weight 4.4kgs perfect and is feeding every 4 - 6 hours. Has not fussed as I am so calm I have losts help and support my husbands sisters came and stayed with my 11year old so dad could stay at the hospital with me overnight. I was only released on the 25th and Charlotte was born on the 18th.

The phone line has been down and no net to today. So thanks for all your wishes and just proves you are never too old to achhieve your dreams. Malabar


----------



## Helen3

Dear Malabar,
We have all been waiting for your post - wonderful news & congratulations! Sorry the birth wasn't straight forward but remember you are on the mend now, little by little, & as you feel better you'll really be able to enjoy your little miracle. Welcome little Charlotte! Great to hear from you
  x


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Malabar Girl Welcome to the world Charlotte xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Lily - Good luck with the next stage of your journey.  It is all very exciting for you.

Hi Malabar Girl - Congratulations on the birth of your baby daughter Charlotte.  Sounds as though you had a rough time of it, but all worth it.

Hi and good luck to everyone else.

Sky7


----------



## barbara1

Congratulations Malabar and baby Charlotte    

Best wishes to everyone on the thread and happy weekend
Ba rbara1


----------



## Helen3

Hi Sky7,
You are due today, have I got that right?!? Yours will be the next post we look out for!
Seriously hoping you are doing ok, feeling well & calm.
Look after yourself & remember patience is a virtue & all that!
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Congratualtions Malabar Girl on the birth of Charlotte!!   

Sky - not long for you now


----------



## AliG63

Congratulations Malabar, Fantastic news!!! you must post some pics!

Best of luck to all us over 40's. We'll get there!! Ali Xxx


----------



## beadle1

Congratulations Malabar & welcome to the world baby Charlotte 

Sorry you had to remain in hospital a little while, but it is surprising how quickly you bounce back - especially with the joy of a new baby!

Alice x


----------



## katemc

Hi all, 
Jumping on also.  Am 46, one natural pregnancy 2 years ago m/c at 10 weeks.  Just had DEIVF in Barcelona.  21 eggs, of which 10 embies, 2 transferred to me, 5 frozen and 3 under observation.

Egg collection was Friday 18th, transfer was Monday 21st March - am due to have hcg blood test next monday 4th April.  Have been off work as I took vacation.  My systems are sore boobs, cramping but main one is extreme exhaustion.  Thought this was all good but just read that with all the progesterone I'm still taking, this causes fatigue, so like most people - i can't tell.

Question - can I test myself with a hpk or will it be inaccurate.  Trying so hard to hold off til next Monday and distract myself.

Hope someone can help.  

thanks so much


----------



## malabar girl

Katemc   sending in the pee stick police don't do it, be patient and all will be reveled. I waited till about 16 days passed transfer to do the blood test and I am 49 and had my bub on the 18/3/11. Just believe and have positive thoughts.
Good luck Malabar xx

Hi everyone thank you for you good wishes and I hope that with me keeping in touch with you all over the past 1 year that you have drawn hope and inspiration never give up on your dreams, Remember the power of positive thoughts


----------



## Helen3

Malabar girl,
Your great news really helps & sometimes I feel as though we are all one person on FF.....does that make sense?
Keep in touch now you're a mummy!  
x


----------



## jules3be

Congratulations Malabar on the birth of your little girl  

Love Jules xxx


----------



## nursejue

Hi all,
just lurking on this thread!!!
Just need to offer my complete congrats to Malabar!!!!! Well done you and welcome to your new baby girl!!!
xxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congratulations Malabar on the birth of your beautiful daughter. I'm praying I get a bfp aftet treatment this year. X


----------



## Sarana37

oh well done Malabar  , I've been wondering how it went for you. Big welcome to the world, Charlotte!


I'm late with my congrats as I've been (unexpectedly) in hospital for a few days, after some bad abdominal pains  . Docs thought it might be ectopic. They found a viable embyro with heartbeat, in a good place  , but there was the possibility of ectopic near the right ovary  . So they monitored me for a few days. They now think it's a cyst (not dangerous). Have to go back again on Monday for another scan. At least the pain has gone for now...


fingers crossed !


Sarana


----------



## Helen3

Sarana37,
I have everything crossed for you. Hope you're not feeling too anxious & managing to keep calm, but can't be easy. Glad your pain has gone (surely if it were an etopic this would not be the case?).

Good luck


----------



## gpteach

Hi, This is my first time posting. I'm 47 and husband is 40.  Looking to go to czech republic in December for DE.  A little nervous, but trying to get informed.  First time for fertility treatments.  Pregnant naturally at 43 m/c 19 weeks, and again at 44 m/c 7 weeks.  It's great to see other's out there and have the support. Glad I found this sight.


----------



## Helen3

Hi gpteach,
Welcome to FF & I think you're on a very good thread. Lots of ladies are a similar age to yourself here, so tending to have similar issues. Are you planning DE IVF at Reprofit? I have heard very good things about their success rates. 
Anyway, I hope you will have all your questions answered here - it's definitely a great forum for information and support.
Good luck


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ladies any advice re supplements and do and don'ts for deivf, or is it the same as one would do for oeivf?


----------



## katemc

Hi Malabar Girl
You were right. It was a long 2 weeks, but did the hcg test this morning, had to wait until 4.30pm but got a call from doc to say my hcg levels were at 1,350 and that was REALLY high after 15 days. he thinks there may be two!!!. We're stunned, shocked and delighted. Our first attempt with Deivf. I'm basking in deliight tonight but will be on tenterhooks for the next few weeks, just really want it/them to stay... Found out my donor is 18.

Best of luck to everyone and congrats Malabar Girl



malabar girl said:


> Katemc  sending in the pee stick police don't do it, be patient and all will be reveled. I waited till about 16 days passed transfer to do the blood test and I am 49 and had my bub on the 18/3/11. Just believe and have positive thoughts.
> Good luck Malabar xx
> 
> Hi everyone thank you for you good wishes and I hope that with me keeping in touch with you all over the past 1 year that you have drawn hope and inspiration never give up on your dreams, Remember the power of positive thoughts


----------



## malabar girl

Congrats Katemc glad you stepped away from the pee sticks my hcg was over 2,000 after 15 days and I only had the one. never know just relax and enjoy I am sure you will be fine it is the start of a long journey that is over before you know it and you have your much waited bub or bubs in your arms. Good luck        love malabar


----------



## gpteach

Thanks Helen.  Looking at Zlin as it's smaller and is connected to reprofit, but doesn't seem to have as much wait time. Have you heard anything about Zlin?


----------



## Helen3

No sorry I haven't but then I've been concentrating on UK clinics. Worth scanning through the threads on the donor egg/sperm board to see which clinics people are recommending.
All the best


----------



## Maximouse

Well after 'lurking' on this site for a few weeks and gaining a great insight into all things IVF related (you're all such a great group sharing your experiences), I've decided to go ahead and so I thought I'd join so I can share my journey.

In summary, I’ve just turned 46, single (heterosexual), with no children. I have waited all my life to meet someone and have a family but unfortunately I just haven’t met anyone.  Anyway, after managing to secure a small amount of funds, I started researching the possibilities and at my age, it looks like the best chance I have is using a donor egg and obviously donor sperm.  It took a lot of sole searching and research to get to this point.  Accepting that it would be highly unlikely that I would be able to have my own genetic child, due to the likely quality of the eggs, was a massive hurdle to overcome.  However, I had to be realistic and at my age, the eggs are highly unlikely to be of a good enough quality to use in treatment, and I neither have the funds nor the time, to keep trying with my own eggs.  Hence making this momentous decision.

I made the first available appointment at my local private fertility clinic for a few weeks time, but it bothered me that being in the UK that the donors would not be anonymous to the child once they hit 18.  Hence you would have to disclose that they were the product of 2 other people.  I gave this a great deal of thought, and wondered how I would feel in their position (I did read discussion boards where children who were born as a result of donors discussed their feelings).  I decided that if I was told I had an anonymous sperm donor then I think I could live with that but having 2 donors, that were contactable, would make my very curious and I would have to contact them.  For me, as 'the parent' it would be something that I would dread and it would always be in the back of my mind, which I couldn't personally live with.  Hence, I am now leaning towards having the treatment overseas mainly for the anonymity issue.  I suppose I'm thinking that way I wouldn't have to lie about how they were conceived, I just wouldn't mention the egg part not being mine.  I know this is a big ethical and moral dilemma but at the end of the day, it is personal choice and it's not as if I could ever give them a kidney due to my age, so highly unlikely they would ever find out we weren't genetically related.

Also, I used to live in Spain and would quite like to have Spanish Donors, especially as I aim to move overseas to Spain in the future so having treatment at a Spanish Clinic, with Spanish donors, makes sense.  It is also slightly cheaper than the quotes I have had in the UK although not all Spanish Clinics treat single women.  So anyway, once I made the decision, I started to research Spanish Clinics and there are obviously pros and cons and different user experiences with each one.  It has been somewhat mind boggling to try and compare them.  I came across a website, run by a very experienced IVF Nurse, that works with some Spanish Clinics so I emailed her to explain my situation and to ask some questions.  She's now got back to me and I'm seriously considering getting the treatment done at Clinica Fertia in Fuengirola, Spain.  Hopefully after they have answered a few further questions, i'll be able to get the 'active' part of my journey to motherhood underway.  Watch this space!  My thoughts are with you all X


----------



## beadle1

Thank you for sharing your journey so far.  It must have been a really hard and soul searching time for you and it is so difficult to know what to do for the best at times and I see you have put a lot of thought into your decision making.

I just wanted to let you know something my husband discussed with me recently.  He has been researching his family tree and geneology and apparently you can now send in a sample of your dna to one of the Ancestry websites and therefore it is possible (probably small at the moment) of being matched with others of the same dna, in order to help locate other members of family, close, distant etc.,    I believe this is quite a new way of tracing relatives, but may well increase in time.  So I think the point I am trying to make is that maybe one day people may be able to trace others with the same or similar dna.

Wishing you all the best with your journey and hope you get your much wanted BFP soon.
Alice x


----------



## Maximouse

Thank you Alice.  Luckily my Mum has already done our family tree so I could pass that on X


----------



## daisyg

Maximouse,

I do really, really feel for your dilemma.  I am a 51 year old mother to 4.5 year old twins conceived in Spain.  Looking back now, I do wish I had had the choice to have more information about my children's donors to give them.  I have always been completely open with my children as I personally believe they have the right to all the information about their conception and not disclosing this does not feel right to me.  

I would suggest that while you are weighing up all your thoughts and feelings about this very important issue, you have a look at the Donor Conception Network website. 

This is a very good source of information for those contemplating donor conception.  DCN is in favour of telling early and often, so this will be main theme of discussions on site, but it presents the experiences of other parents and dc children so you can make informed choices about your next steps.

Please bear in mind that you will not know whether you donors are Spanish.  I do not know this information.  Your donors may be from Eastern Europe as the Spanish clincs recruit widely from student and migrant worker populations.

I would consider all options, but bear in mind that UK waiting lists do not have to be that long and you child would have so much more information for the future.  I feel very strongly that this is my children's right and despite having no information at all, I still tell my children that they were conceived with a donor sperm and donor egg.  They seem to take this in their stride at the moment and I feel that this is the best way for us as a family - for them to have all the information and truth about their conception.

Anyway, think about all the options as this is a huge decision of course.

I would also advise as many tests as possible before you start to eliminate any potential issues which may prevent pregnancy (e.g. thyroid, uterus, clotting, infection, etc etc).

Best of luck,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## Maximouse

Thank you Daisy.  I realise that my decision would not be the right choice for everyone, and that you have to consider the needs of any child.  I certainly wouldn't make such a big decision lightly and will take your helpful comments / advice on board (I have previously looked at the website you mentioned, but will look again). X


----------



## daisyg

Thanks Maximouse,

Wishing you luck with everything and success!!

Daisy
xxx


----------



## eliza123

Hi Everyone,

Haven't posted for a while. *Need some advice*e. I am doing a Donor egg cycle in Czech republic 02 May. I have been taking Marvelon for 31 days now, and started my synarel spray last night. I have had continual spotting, for the past 3wks, but have been told to keep taking it. Yesterday I had some more bleeding and cramping and am not meant to stop taking Marvelon until 12 April and then have AF is meant to come, (to shed the lining) so we can prepare it for the little embies. I'm worried that AF is not happy and is coming before. I had some bloods taken today, and my coordinating Dr here in OZ, wants to see me on Monday. I'm now freaking out. Please if you have any positive stories Re: AF coming earlier than they want, what did you do etc, etc. Sorry to sound so scatty, I'm just going crazy here not knowing whats happening.

Many thanks Eliza 123


----------



## Helen3

Hi Maximouse,
Welcome to FF! It is a great place!

I just want to endorse Daisyg's comments re donor anonyimity (?spelling), although I do respect this is a personal choice. I also would just caution keeping secrets from children. They have a way of coming out, since a secret can often be felt even if it is not known. If it does come out in the open in the future, this can be devastating for a child the older he/she gets feeling a great sense of deception & therefore anger (there is research to show this). Also, just imagine the pressure you are putting yourself under for the rest of your life keeping something of such importance from the people you love with all your heart & the underlying anxiety you might feel worrying that they might find out - can't be good for you in the long term & not v pleasant either. There is evidence to show DC children are pretty good at accepting this situation if they can't remember a time when they didn't know it ie. they were told very early on, & if they don't feel any sense of taboo when it is talked about.

Anyway, I hope you won't mind me putting forward my views. 
Very good luck with your journey & all the decisions you will have to make (there are so many with IVF!).


----------



## Maximouse

Thank you for the advice Helen3. X


----------



## Maximouse

Well I've spent all day 'googling' options (so to speak!) and I'm now wondering about tandem IVF.  There seems to be a few clinics in Northern Cyprus offering this but I don't seem to be able to find much positive feedback in the sense of successful outcomes (OE or DE).  Does anyone know if there is a comprehensive list on the net with all the clinics on that offer Tandem IVF?  

Thinking of you all
X


----------



## daisyg

Maximouse,

I don't want to sound harsh but you are 46.  There is hardly anyone in the whole world who has ever had a live birth with own egg ivf at your age.  I really counsel you against false hope in this although I totally understand why you would want to try.

I don't believe many countries offer tandem cycles. Apart from Northern Cyprus, I believe Jinemed in Turkey is another.

Again, I would really ask yourself why you would do this??  I would really try to find a well regarded clinic who have good live birth results with DE for over 45s.  Again, I would personally stay in the UK for any child to have lots of information.  Most clinics do NOT do tandem cycles as they are not considered ethical IMHO.

Daisy
xx


----------



## Maximouse

Thank you Daisy, I'm just new to all this and exploring all the possibilities.  I asked the question because another member messaged me to say they had tried that and had achieved a pregnancy with good eggs around my age, although she did M/C, but was intending on trying again. So I was just wanting to find out which clinics, apart from the ones I had already found, did it, so I could contact them for their stats X


----------



## Helen3

Good luck Maximouse - it is a bit of a minefield isn't it!
However, you're in the right place for info & support (& opinions - sorry, I hope ours haven't put you off!). Once you get used to this site there are alot of really helpful notice boards, even older threads can have the info you need. However, I don't know anything about tandem IVF unfortunately (though I have read posts before of poeple trying to do this, can't remember where).


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone 
Maximouse good luck on your journey there is no right or wrong way to go about this. Some people tell some make the choice never to tell. It is up to you and what will work best for you. I am 49 ( for a few more weeks) and I had two rounds of DEIVF with husbands sperm in Greece last year and I just gave birth on the 18th March to a baby daugther and she is all mine and that is all that matters. She has a mum and a dad and two sisters that love her and that is all that is important to us as a family.

Follow your path and just stay focused on what you want as an outcome and most of all remain positive.
Good luck       to you all love malabar


----------



## Maximouse

Thank you Helen3 and Malabar Girl.  Well I've made the decision and I'm going to opt for using donor eggs at Procreatec in Madrid.  I spoke to Ruth from IVFtreatmentabroad.com this morning to discuss all my remaining queries and after reading the 'Procreatec comes up trumps - part 2' thread on here, I believe I've made the right decision (they seem to be having good outcomes so might be worth a read through). So it's now a case of trying to get the tests done next week then hopefully I can move forward to the next stage.  Excitement is creeping in!

Thinking of you all
X


----------



## daisyg

Good luck Maximouse!
Daisy
x


----------



## lily17

Eliza 123

Re; spotting, my consultant has always said that any spotting is due to not enough oestrogen and that you need to up your dose of progynova, which usually stops it, so it just naybe the protocol is just not quite right for you, it took a few tries to get it just right for me.

Good luck

Lily xx


----------



## Maximouse

Well after madly trying to find clinics in my area that did private tests without a GP referral, I eventually managed to get an intial pre-treatment scan on Monday (all seems okay) and the bloods today so should have all the results to Ruth (from ivftreatment.com) by Friday then hopefully the process can really begin.  Thank you to all for welcoming me to this thread and for your lovely messages.  I'm looking forward to seeing how all you ladies progress. Oh and as for donor characteristics, well I had to do them for egg and sperm donors so made full use of the bit on the form where you could put any specific requirements for your donor with the thoughts that the more info you provide, the more chance you have of them choosing someone suitable.  I even sent Ruth pictures of me in my 20s, one of me as a baby and one of me now in case that would help the clinic in choosing someone - I would detail what charateristics I put on the form, but it would take up all your screens and I bet you would all wet yourselves laughing!!! X


----------



## lily17

Anyone got any comments on this?, my surrogate has started the protocol for Russia, and the protocol said to have a down reg injection of Zoladex 3.75 on day 22 of her cycle, then wait for AF on day 28 as usual, before continuing on with the next bit of the protocol.
The doc here in the UK we saw to prescribe the Zoladex, said it wasnt available as a 3.75ml injection, and gave her a Zoladex 3.6ml slow release implant (that lasts 28 days)( I beleive the Zoladex 3.75 also lasts 28 days)
(Her period is late now 4 days late) so we are having to cancel scans and everything until AF appears. Reading up on the Zoladex 3.6, it sounds like this drug often stops AF all together until the drug wears off. Im now thinking that this maybe the wrong version of the drug. has anyone else had this, or had delayed AF after taking down reg injection like Zoladex?
We have contacted Russia, but they are slow to respond.
I have spoken to a friend who has had 11 cycles of IVF, she said she twice had delayed AF after taking a down reg drug, so thats reassuring, anyone else?
Lily x


----------



## Babycalm

Hi Ladies

I'm 50 and about to embark on my first ICF using donor eggs so feel qualified to join this thread! 

Am with the Bridge Clinic and going to VistaHermosa for the transfer.

Maximouse - the story of how we got to this point might interest you. Understand your dilemma entirely having wanted to use my own eggs. We'd had a natural pg at age 49 last year which was a miracle in itself though it sadly ended in m/c, and because of that and my eternal optimism, visited the Fertility Show in November. During a brief consultation I was told that a successful live birth using IVF with own eggs had never been achieved with a woman of my age, but if I wanted to try anyway for my own peace of mind, I could. However the clinic had a change of heart and told me my only option was using donor eggs abroad as I would be past the UK age limit once I'd got to the top of the waiting list.

It took me a while to come to terms with knowing that the child would not be genetically mine and that we'd never have those "she's got her mother's nose" conversations, but once I'd grieved that aspect, felt very happy and fortunate that today's technology allows my darling DH and me the possibility of having our own child.  We chose VistaHermosa because we met the Spanish co-ordinator at the Fertility Show and liked her very much (also researched the clinic of course) and because of my colouring and affinity with the country, felt a Spanish donor would be a good match.

So here we now are  and good luck to on your journey - everyone else too!

xxx


----------



## Maximouse

Monday 18th April - Just a quickie, my friend just text me to say that 'Fern' was interviewing one of Britain's oldest new mums on channel 4.  I only saw the end of it but it might be interesting to watch the whole interview - so if you have digital channels you can watch it on channel 4 plus 1 @ 6pm (on Sky it is channel 135).


----------



## daisyg

Babycalm,

Sorry to barge, but am very interested to know whether your clinic has actually guaranteed a Spanish donor?  The reason I ask is that I have twins via donor embryo in Spain and my clinic will not tell me my donors' nationality and I would like this information to tell my children.

There is no guarantee that any Spanish clinic donors are Spanish as all of these clinics recruit donors from a variety of student nationalities and migrant Eastern European workers.

Would be really interested to know more.

Thanks and best of luck to you.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## Maximouse

Hi Babycalm, so you pretty much had the same dilemma as me.  I was told by a private UK clinic that they would only attempt IVF using my own eggs up to the age of 45 so being 46 I wouldn't have been able to do it over here anyway.  The overseas clinics did have similar criteria although they were more willing to try but quite honestley with limited funds and time (due to my age) and the actual live birth rate using my own eggs at this age, it just wasn't an option.  I've now had all the tests so am just waiting for the IVF Nurse Co-ordinator Ruth to get back to me with my treatment protocol which hopefully I can start near the end of the month and then all being well, I'll be able to go over to Procreatec in Madrid in the first half of June.  I'm getting a bit excited now as it has all happened so fast, but it did dawn on me the other day, whilst looking around my second bedroom which I use as an office, where the heck I would put a cot ha, ha.

Daisyg - I got the impression from various discussions that I have had, that if you asked for a Spanish donor, that they would do their best to match you with one, but I suppose this would depend upon the clinic.  You should have seen my wish list the way I looked at it was that the more you ask for, the more likely you'll get at least one of the things on the list LOL.  As you know, you can also refuse donor's if from the info you are given, you don't feel they would be a good match.  One lady on another forum had refused 3 donors before she was finally happy with one.


Apparently Fern is speaking to a 50 odd year old who is one of Britains oldest Mums using donor eggs (channel 4 plus 1 @ 6pm - i.e. in a few mins)


----------



## daisyg

Maximouse,

My twins are 4.5 years old and were conceived from frozen donor embryos.  There was no information at all except blood group and age of both donors.  I was not allowed to have any other information and my clinic does not give any other info. as a matter of its own policy.

It wasn't something that occurred to me when I went for DE in Spain.  I just assumed that all the donors were Spanish and the clinic did not indicate any different. 

I was only after the birth of my children that the clinic told me that they have other donor nationalities but were not prepared to tell me my donors' nationalities.

There was a huge difference for me between the time when I was desperate to carry a baby and the reality of having two real people with real questions about their conception.  I am completely open with my children and these are issues which are now coming up.  I didn't forsee this.

Of course hindsight is a wonderful thing!!  I chose to go to Spain and am very happy with the outcome of course.  I just find that now I would like to know the nationality for my children's sake.

Best,
Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Maximouse

Well i've just finished watching that 'Fern' chat show which I recorded earlier and she had the lady on who started trying IVF at the age of 55.  From what I can recall, she used donors and had 2 fresh cycles and a frozen one in the UK then hit the cut off age point. She then had a try at Cyprus and that didn't work.  She then went to India and now has 2 babies at the age of 58.  I'm not making any comment on the age issue but it certainly gives us ladies who are the other side of 40 some inspiration.


----------



## drownedgirl

Daisy, steps forward with dna testing will show ethnic origin, I'm sure your children will be able to find out quite a lot if they want when they're older. There was an article in the guardian on saturday about a man who was abandoned as a baby finding out some info about his origins from such a test.


----------



## daisyg

DrownedGirl,

You are always so wise and helpful!  Thank you so much for this info. and for answering.  It means a lot to me.

Very interesting info. and also I guess there will be many huge technological dna leaps forward in my children's lifetime, so some hope out there.

Best wishes,

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## drownedgirl

I will have a google to see if I can find anything interesting on what can currently be determined from DNA, Daisy. I do feel for you grappling with this and your feeling of responsibility towards your children. But I have one genetically mine and 3 genetically my friends, and I am sure this will throw up issues of all sorts in time. people are complicated, relationships are complicated...


----------



## drownedgirl

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:tV2u9nvLEZUJ:www.ukdonorlink.org.uk/UKDL%2520DNA%2520Service%2520Info%2520Leaflet%2520Aug%252010.doc+donor+concevied+adults+what+can+they+discover+from+dna&hl=en&gl=uk&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgQfO1YFA36pe_dSWQWaOqw4CRGsmQETpGYECsgQijn-_GTnOKN4Vakq4euoXKN1hLp02dEdukCLLKWkHMOJQ85JnB0XCr3A023vVvTx_MHe6wYeu2ptxeB1Q3QXQFUkivfZQtJ&sig=AHIEtbTnuq7v4OC_BLSPGrapg-GHFrSj9Q


----------



## drownedgirl

http://genealogy.about.com/cs/geneticgenealogy/a/dna_tests.htm


----------



## drownedgirl

http://www.netplaces.com/online-genealogy/dig-deeper/dna-and-genetic-genealogy.htm


----------



## drownedgirl

http://genealogy.about.com/library/weekly/aa102400a.htm

All very interesting, Daisy
Your twins will certainly be able to submit their DNA to some of these databases/projects


----------



## daisyg

Thanks DG for all the fascinating links.  I will spend some time looking through these.

It is an amazing subject.

Thanks again for your help,

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## drownedgirl

I think how they feel about it all will probAbly vary at different stages in their lives ...

My dad (who i lost contact with in my teens anyway) was adopted and never traced his birth parents so I have always accepted a lack of knowledge on that side of the family, and a sort of schism ... Aware more in very recent years that I don't know much about genetics or possible tendency to disease /likely longevity 

On the other side, my mother died young and us children lost contact with her family ... I got used to having no info about the same things Inc family traits and illness

It's now I have my own children that those things seem important - ironically my donor
Knows a lot more about her bAckground than I do about mine

You do link yourself to non genetically related family members though 

I felt quite thrilled meeting up with a cousin after more than 20 years and his sons meeting Edan

But as he was adopted himself and Edan is de , it's not a genetic link

Still family though, no doubt


----------



## Babycalm

Daisyg - we have been told the donor is Spanish nationality.  We're off to Alicante next week to meet our Doctor and team and looking forward to finally seeing where it all happens, and will ask more about the nationality following your post.

I saw the programme where the boy abandonded as a baby discovered his genetic background. It was very interesting and just involved his spitting into a test tube! 

After seeing this programme it dawned on me that it would be conceivable (excuse the pun) to discover a half-sibling for your child through DNA testing all donor babies from the same clinic - there are about 20 cycle buddies for my clinic alone so you could use the forum to create a database. I've read that some donors donate many times - up to 20 in one case. Just an idea......

Maximouse

Yes I agree, the time issue was a factor in deciding to go with DE but we haven't looked back since making that decision. Good luck and hope you get started soon!

xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Sorry to post and run will come back at some point hopefully in the near future to catch up with what has been going on.  Again I am pages behind.

Just wanted to let you know that Ava Vera Whitton arrived safely after an emergency C section on 5th April at 10.00pm weighing 61b 11 oz.  She is 4 weeks old tomorrow and I dont know where the time has gone!!  She is yet to get back up to her birth weight but we are hoping at the next weigh in on Wednesday she will have made it.

She is lovely although we dont get much sleep day or night hence the late posting of this news.  I dont know how to attach a photo but if anyone can let me know I will send a photo of our darling daughter.

Depending on what dates we go with she was either 4 or 8 days over due.

Bye for now.

Sky7


----------



## Maximouse

Sky7 - Congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter. It's lovely to hear about success stories!

I hope everyone else is enjoying this extended weekend.

AFM  I am going to do DEIVF at Procreatec in Madrid as from the other thread on here, they seem to be having good results.  I got my meds last week and was hoping my AF would come last week so I could start the BCP but it hasn't arrived as yet! Having being on the pill since I was 18 and only having this last month as pill free, i've no idea whether it will come and my initial scan showed a thin lining which must be as a result of being on the pill for so many years.  Have contacted the IVF Nurse Ruth and I think I'm just going to have to start the BCP anyway and hope that with all the other meds I'll take later, that my lining will improve sufficiently (fingers crossed).  To take my mind off it, I went down to London to get a glimpse and after 4 1/2hrs standing in a street to the side of Buckingham Palace (every other vantage point on route was full) they let us into the Mall in front of the palace and my friend and I managed to run, push and elbow our way to 8 people back from the palace railings so we got a mega view of the balcony scene!  We were there for 3 days and saw a show and did lots of other touristy things so it took my mind off the whole issue for a couple of days.


----------



## Babycalm

Wow Sky that's FAB news! You must be absolutely thrilled. You've probably already run after your lightening post but thank you so much for doing it - I'll have a look at your earlier posts to follow your story. 

Was also beginning to wonder if my last post on this thread had caused the several day silence that has followed!     

Would love to hear more success stories like that. And how is everyone else doing? We had our first visit to VistaHermosa clinic in Spain last week and have an estimated date of transfer 1st - 29th June - and so begins the wait .....

PS - (and the fact I didn't even think of it before shows the validity of what I'm about to say) I am one of 6 children and the eldest is in fact my half-sister but I have never ever even thought of her as anything but my full sister. I couldn't possibly love her anymore if she had the same dad as me and I know we all feel the same. And this is even with the fact that she is of mixed race. I don't even look at her thinking she is different. And she has never wanted to know anything about her real father. Even though my dad virutallly ignored her all his life. Amazing really. I realise we are all different but this is how it has been in my family and it gives me confidence in our decision to use donor eggs    Hope it helps others too   

PPS whilst typing this post, someone else has replied - YAY!!
xxx


----------



## Lirac

Many congrats Sky on Ava's birth!

IB also do not give any info re. donor other than age and blood group so interesting to hear about the protocol of other clinics. I was told this is a legal thing and not the policy of inidvidual clinics. Haven't ever been offered chance to veto donors either...

In Spain at the moment - 5 blasts so far and expecting tx tomorrow or Wednesday so trying to keep positive
Lirac x


----------



## Sarana37

Wonderful news, Sky 7 !!!!  Really exciting to hear. Hope you get lots of resrt and continue to do well,


Welcome to the world, little Ava!!  


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## jules3be

Congratulations Sky and welcome to the world Ava!


----------



## malabar girl

congrats sky my daughter charlotte is now 6 weeks and weight is 6kgs so I have a very sore back from the lifting. Not a great deal of sleep but all worth it    

If someone can explain how to put the photo on the post I would love to share a pic with you all.

Only a few more days Iwill be 50 hard to believe where does the time go. Good luck to all


----------



## Oceana

Hi Malabar,
Would love to see a picture but sorry I cant help with how to add it, took me a while to get the ticker going.
Glad to hear all is well with you.


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone

if you upload your pics in photobucket (easy to register) then you can copy the IMG code and paste it into your post, pic will then show on screen.  I'll post one of the twinnies now.


----------



## jules3be




----------



## newchance

jules3be said:


>


 awwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!! They are so pretty!!!!!! Bless you!!!! Congratulations and lots of love and happiness!!!


----------



## loinka

Hi, 
I am 48 years old will be 49 this August. I am considering egg donation as I have not been able to concieve a second child. My daughter is 3and half years old. 
I am finding it a minefield trying to work out which clinic to go to. Is there any one place where you can go and get price comparisons between different clinics. Can any one help with sites that might compare the prices? Any advice on this minefield would be much appreciated. I am finding it all a bit overwhelming. 
I am considering going to Vistahermosa Clinic, Alicante, Spain as a friend recommended it to me. She found it cheaper than many other clinics although it was 2009 when she had her treatment - she said it was about £6,000. Does anyone know about this clinic? 
I look forward to connecting with others in my situation. XX


----------



## Maximouse

Jules3be - awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww your babies are just gorgeous!!!

Loinka - I did a lot of research on overseas clinics and I decided on Procreatec in Madrid. I went through www.ivftreatmentabroad.com as the IVF Nurse Ruth who is affiliated with the clinic sorts everything out and supports you by phone and email every step of the way (have a look at the website and you could give her a ring to find out more info if you wanted). I'm due to go over in mid June as Ruth just told me what tests I needed and I got them all done privately in the UK and scanned / emailed her the results. There is a thread on here for the clinic which you might want to have a look at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261380.0 and you'll see quite a few have also gone through Ruth (you don't pay anything for her services, she just gets paid by the clinic). Obviously I'm not recommending either the clinic or Ruth's services I am just saying what I did. I need donor eggs and sperm so the cost I was given was 6750 euros. In the UK I paid £99 for the intial scan, £306 for the STD blood tests and blood group test which I ordered online (and just took the blood collection tubes etc they posted to me to an agreed centre to have them taken then posted them back to them then got my results online), the meds needed, which they arranged with a UK online pharmacy for me, were £170, and I will need one further scan nearer the time. I will also need to pay for my flight and accomodation for when I go over for the procedure. So you need to take all costs into consideration.

Oh and also this clinic does give you more info about your donor than some others and on the intial form you fill in, you put yours and your partners (if applicable) caharacteristics like height, skin, hair, eye colour etc etc and then there is another section where you can put additional requirements for donor characteristics. They have now matched me with my donor and I was chuffed that they had made the effort to take all my requirements (it was a long wish list which gave them a good giggle LOL) into consideration when selecting the donor. So I now know her age, proven fertility, Ethnicity, Hair / skin / eye colour, height, weight, blood group, and educational status. They were meeting with her yesterday so I should have a confirmed schedule by the end of the week.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Babycalm

Hi Loinka

I am 50 and am with Vista Hermosa, about to have my first donor egg ivf in June.. Have nothing but praise for them, especially after my first visit there last week where we got to meet the doctors and see the facilities. Nothing was too much trouble - they even arranged hotel accommodation and picked us up from the airport and drove us to and from the hotel. We had all the time in the world to ask questions. Salome is the co-ordinator there and she has been fantastic, although some of the other girls have found her occasional delay in replying to emails frustrating. However they took on a new member of staff this week which should help her workload as she is incredibly busy.

We didn't like the "collection room" but are prepared for next time   (you can do it at your hotel as long as the sample arriv es at the clinic within in hour). There is a thread you'll find interesting which is for cycle buddies currently at VH which will give you masses of info including my funny story about the collection room! It's called VistaHermosa cycle buddies part 4

We are paying 6500 euros for one fresh cycle. I believe there is a refund programme which is 15,000 ish for 3 tries with a 30% refund if no success but we're not doing that.  We are going through the Bridge Fertility Clinic in London where all the screening tests have been carried out. This is all extra and we pay Bridge direct - Spain asks for a mammogram too because of our age. My GP paid for all my blood tests but my DH's refused and it cost us £800 gulp! to get them done at a clinic in London (we saved £200 not going to Bridge) Bridge work in close conjunction with VH. But I haven't found them particularly efficient although all the staff are extremely friendly. There's a £300 registration fee with Bridge.

I don't know exactly how you would arrange the screening if not using a UK fertility clinic in tandem with VH but I am sure one of the girls on the other thread would be able to help. I believe the fee at VH is less expensive as they are part of a hospital so can share costs.

Hope this helps. Any more questions I'd be pleased to answer.

xxx


----------



## Lilo2

Hi ladies, I've been doing a bit of lurking recently.  I think I may have posted on this thread last year, but after failed fresh cycle and then FET in December I was thinking I might give it all up.

Gradually beginning to think I might have another go.  I chose South Africa last year because of the huge amount of donor info, including the picture, but I'm not sure I want to go a third time!  (Although the clinic was fine.)  Also cost including travel is quite a lot (just over £15k for the two treatments/trips).

Did anyone find a place where they actually give you donor profiles to choose from?  And/or give you a lot of info rather than just the basics?

Lilo xx


----------



## malabar girl

trying to get this photobucket to work lets see


----------



## malabar girl

THANKYOU NEWCHANCE your a ledgend I got it to work so there is my baby charlotte in this pic she is 3 days old taken at the hospital. Her birth weight was 4.5 kgs and now as of last friday 29/3 she was 6 weeks and weight was 6 kgs. I will be 50 on the 13th. When most other friends are planing 50th birthday parties I will be holding my babies who will be 8 weeks old.

Life is good never give up on your dreams no matter what age and stage of life your at


----------



## Maximouse

Ahhhhhh Malabar girl Charlotte is gorgeous and just look at all that hair!!!
X


----------



## jules3be

Malabar - Charlotte is so gorgeous! x


----------



## malabar girl

thankyou maximouse and Jules 

She will be 7 weeks on friday and I will be having my 5oth bithday holding her on the 13th so no party just enjoying the sleepless days and nites as it is all worth it.

how are you coping with twins Jules and good luck for your tx maxi


----------



## kizzymouse

Malabar girl - charlotte is lovely!! I think she was bigger than Mollie is now in that pic lol   
I am taking Mollie to be weighed on Fri - when she was last weighed at 9 weeks she was 9lb 3 oz - think thats about 481kg? Not sure in kg! 

She is a petite baby    Loving being a mummy   
Jules the twinnies are lovely x

good luck everyone


----------



## Helen3

Hello everyone,
Just got back from holidays...dissertation done (thank god)..now can concentrate on what really matters with the help of FFs. Just catching up but want to say how gorgeous the twins & malabar's daughter are....


----------



## Babycalm

What cute babies! Keep more pics coming


----------



## nursejue

Hi all,
Malabar, Charlotte is beautiful!!!!! Well done you!
We fly to serum on 28th May for 1st consultation!!! Very excited!!!

A quick note to the lady asking for info on clinics.
Serum in Athens is where we are going and I have not heard one negative remark about them, plus the cost of a fresh cycle is £5000.
There is a thread with the costs of various clinics but I can't remember where, sorry can't be more help,
regards
Nurseue
xx


----------



## Lilo2

Hi Nursejue - thanks for replying, their name has come up so I will think about them, cost not too bad either!

Lilox


----------



## jules3be

Lilo - I recommend Gennet Clinic in Prague, for obvious reasons..x


----------



## Maximouse

Received my treatment plan and egg donation to recipient consent form today from Ruth.  Looks like EC from donor will be a couple of weeks later than we first thought, so now around 27/6.  On the plus side, that means another months interest on the money!

I hope everyone is okay

X


----------



## newchance

She is gorgeous malabar girl  Congratulations, I'm so happy for you! I'm 50 years old and pregnant with 28 weeks. Everything is going perfectly well and you are right, life is good. All the best for you and the little one.

Love xxx


----------



## Babycalm

Hi newchance   Am very happy to discover you at 50, the same age as me and with two grown-up children, same as me and pregnant using VH (which I hope to be very shortly)  Have read your story and you have been through such a lot but you have kept going with fantastic results. A very courageous lady and inspiring for me.  How are you find this pregnancy compared to your others?  Also I was very interested to hear it was suggested by VH to transfer 3 embryos. They were very keen for us to only transfer 2. Also I didn't think we would be eligible for the refund programme due to my age and it wasn't mentioned at our appointment. Out of interest, what are the criteria? xxx


----------



## Lilo2

Thanks for the tip Jules!

Good to hear everyone's positive treatments and attitudes!

Lilo x


----------



## newchance

Hi Babycalm  This pregnancy has been really healthy, I haven't had any problem with blood pressure or gestational diabetes or whatever. Im getting use to all of the doctors trying to aware that i have a hight risk pregnancy and bla bla bla which I dont listen as I know Im fine. In my previous pregnancies I was only 20 years old and didn't bother to lose it or so ever, maybe I had more energy and was more relaxed as any teenage  
I dont believe that age is a problem for going to the refund program as I've been accepted for it in my first interview, of course Im really fit, had all of the tests and blood tests and scams that you can imagine and I was healthier than ever. By this time, I felt so confident that I decided not going for refund program (what a mistake  ) I end up with BFN and had to pay on top of that more 15000Eu for the refund program which worked in the first tried and now Im 29 weeks pregnant and over the moon  My first ICSI at VH in fact they put back only 2 embryos but in the second time they suggested to transfer 3 which I agreed as has been a long journey with no success.

Hope you have a lovely BFP soon . Best luck  xxx



Babycalm said:


> Hi newchance  Am very happy to discover you at 50, the same age as me and with two grown-up children, same as me and pregnant using VH (which I hope to be very shortly)  Have read your story and you have been through such a lot but you have kept going with fantastic results. A very courageous lady and inspiring for me. How are you find this pregnancy compared to your others? Also I was very interested to hear it was suggested by VH to transfer 3 embryos. They were very keen for us to only transfer 2. Also I didn't think we would be eligible for the refund programme due to my age and it wasn't mentioned at our appointment. Out of interest, what are the criteria? xxx


quote author=Babycalm link=topic=230010.msg4433279#msg4433279 date=1305050057]
Hi newchance  Am very happy to discover you at 50, the same age as me and with two grown-up children, same as me and pregnant using VH (which I hope to be very shortly)  Have read your story and you have been through such a lot but you have kept going with fantastic results. A very courageous lady and inspiring for me. How are you find this pregnancy compared to your others? Also I was very interested to hear it was suggested by VH to transfer 3 embryos. They were very keen for us to only transfer 2. Also I didn't think we would be eligible for the refund programme due to my age and it wasn't mentioned at our appointment. Out of interest, what are the criteria? xxx
[/quote]quote author=Babycalm link=topic=230010.msg4433279#msg4433279 date=1305050057]
Hi newchance  Am very happy to discover you at 50, the same age as me and with two grown-up children, same as me and pregnant using VH (which I hope to be very shortly)  Have read your story and you have been through such a lot but you have kept going with fantastic results. A very courageous lady and inspiring for me. How are you find this pregnancy compared to your others? Also I was very interested to hear it was suggested by VH to transfer 3 embryos. They were very keen for us to only transfer 2. Also I didn't think we would be eligible for the refund programme due to my age and it wasn't mentioned at our appointment. Out of interest, what are the criteria? xxx
[/quote]


----------



## Babycalm

Hi Newchance

Your attitude is great and no doubt that's played a big part in your healthy pregnancy  I feel that I'll be a much calmer mum-to-be this time. I suppose the high risk aspect of it is bound to be brought up by the medical profession but as you say, you know how you feel and that's really important.

Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy. My transfer is coming up soon - very exciting!

xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Just to warn that although I am a slim person in good health, at 45 my dr warned me older mothers often suffer high blood bp in late pg ... I thought she was bring silly as I had my twins at aged 43 with no bp issues but actually she was right and i did suffer high bp at the end and after the birth

I would counsel Against transferring a large no of embryos even if you have had multiPle prev ivf failure  with own eggs ... Use of a donor makes the risk of twins or triplets pretty high and there is a risk to health for all concerned

My bp is back to normal now and on the low side as usual
But Pg does put a strain on the body

Pls do the best you can for a healthy singleton x


----------



## malabar girl

HI all it is all induvidual I am 14 stone and I was 50 last week and I had my baby 2 months ago yesterday and I had no BP or swelling I had a bit of GD and I only had complications after the birth. I got the swelling and BP now almost 9 weeks on I have no BP no GD and I am in great health. I was very lucky even though I am still quite heavy I had lost 50kgs before I got pg and I only put on a few lbs during the pg. I lost 1 stone after the birth and I am walking and continuing to lose weight. All the dr said that they could not believe how well I did better then someone 30 years younger they would say. I think it is because older mothers are more careful and it has taken a lot to get pg so we are going to be more sensiable with eating and taking care of ourselves.

Thats my pennys worth as you would say here is oz it would be my 2 cents worth.

Good luck to everyone. My husband I belive is hoping I go back to greece one more time as they will treat me into my 51 year I don;t know I will keep you posted


----------



## lily17

Havent posted for while, glad to see so many ladies had babies.

To be honest, I am delighted for all you oldies that have had success,- I wish it was us..... it does upset me so I am going to make a new thread for us oldies who havent suceeded yet, so you ladies can happily chat about your babies on here....I hope I can join you in the not too distant future...........

My surrogate and I travelled to Russia for transfer, had 2 blasts transferred, she tested early and got a BFP, but then became ill withe flu, high fever etc for 2-3 days, and on the official test day started to bleed badly  so was early miscarriage.

We are disappointed as Im sure if she hadnt been so ill, all may have been ok, as many of you may know, getting very ill just after transfer can be the kiss of death, as your body fights the infection, it can attack the tiny implanting embryo with dire consequenses......Anyway she has recovered well, and is happy to try again for us   
This will be our 9th try!  

It does seem an endless struggle, I cant believe we have been trying for 5 years with no success, and even now with a surrogate, we have still had disaster  

Cant do anything other than pick ourselves up and try again,but its sooooo expensive.
We thought about trying another clinic in Europe, as Russia isnt easy with visa's etc, but  the clinic is very good, and we have completed all the tests and paperwork etc, and they know us and even have DH sperm in freezer! So it would mean doing those all over again with somewhere knew- So its back to Russia we go!

Good luck everyone!
Lily x


----------



## lily17

Hello Ladies

I have made a new thread for us 'oldies' who havent had success yet.

There are lots of ladies on the other  over 45's thread that have succeeded in having a baby, but there are still alot like me that havent, I am delighted so many ladies have succeeded, but I think its nice to discuss the emotional and physical issues with ladies who are still on the path to motherhood, no matter what you are doing donor/own eggs/surrogacy etc this thread is the place for you to discuss your issues and tell us about your journey.

I am in the 5th year of trying, I started with my own eggs, then moved onto donor eggs, Ive had  lots of negatives and 3 miscarriages, and now Ive finally moved onto surrogacy, and just had another early miscarriage with surrogate, so we are still struggling to succeed.( using donor eggs)
I think anyone who succeeds with IVF  or donor eggs first time  and goes on to have a baby, is just amazingly lucky. We have known nothing but disappointment, and its a huge emotional rollercoaster. 
All we can do it dust ourselves down and try again,
I wish everyone success and happiness

Lily x


----------



## Helen3

Hi Lily,
I think this new thread is a good idea, thanks. As you can see from my signature we have been trying a very long time! My DH & I have no children & only met in our 40s. I had also ttc before meeting him. However, we have had a few gaps of not trying when I needed to regain my sanity, motivation, recover physically & emotionally enough to find momentum again.....we only tried DE once before (2009 - BFN) but at that time I had no knowledge of immune issues. I am now much better informed & we intend to try again soon with immune meds. We are not sure whether to try with OE FET (frozen when I was 44) or go straight to DE IVF. It is a hard decision given the poor probability of success with OE at 44. We've been on the waiting list at CRM London for DE since February so hopefully they'll have a donor for us by August (approx).

Anyway, I look forward to more of us joining this thread & wish everyone success.


----------



## Anniemoo

Hi, I'm 45 going on 46 and looking at a trip to South Africa for a donor egg.  Would love to hear from other women who are my age and have had some success.  Just had a hysteroscopy and have been given the all clear.


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi lily

So sorry to hear about your recent bfn.   I too had a rotten cold, which i seemed to catch straight after ET, it took me about a month to get rid of.  i had lot of catarah, really chesty, wasnt at all well, so maybe my embies were rejected too. 

Annie: Hi, I am 46 in July, were we born on the same day?  I havnt got my baby yet but have only had two DE and 2 OE ivf's and i have adenomyosis and immune issues. you maybe successful quicker than me if you have no issues or ones that are fixable. adenomyosis is not something i can cure as such, it is very similar to endo. I had an ectopic last year so did get my bfp. Lots of luck for your next tx


----------



## Babycalm

Malabar girl - your post put a big smile on my face thank you   You're right, we are more likely to take care of ourselves and that has got to be a good thing. Great to hear of women our age having beautiful ivf babies!


----------



## Lilo2

Hi Lily and Helen

Yes great idea, I posted on the other thread but I guess I didn't engage with the baby talk and mostly got ignored 

We've been trying for 13 years, and neither of us have children.

After our treatment in December I was pretty distraught. I began to think perhaps I was too old for all this and pathetic to go on trying. Thought I could get it out of my head but haven't been able to, so I'm thinking of going for another DEIVF.

One thing that makes me wonder though is an article about a recent book by a guy called Brian Caplan, who after doing twin studies reckons that how people turn out is about 99.9% genetic and almost nothing to do with nurture. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1387447/Parenting-guru-Bryan-Caplans-recipe-bringing-children-Let-eat-pizza.html

It might make you less stressed if you are the genetic parent, but if you're not it calls into question whether you have any impact at all.

Oh dear!

Lilo xx

/links


----------



## daisyg

Lily,

I am really sorry to hear about your sad experience with your surrogate.  It could have been bad luck or flu, but are you sure you do not have a sperm problem?  I note that your DH is 46 - presumably you have had dna fragmentation and karyotyping, infection checks etc on DH??

Hoping for better luck next time for you.

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Helen3

Hi Daisyg,
Just noticed your post mentioning DH fragmentation testing. Our consultant said that the treatment for this is extra vits (D, C, selenium, & zinc), & therefore we might as well treat empirically as if he has this & not waste money on another test. Do you agree with this, & is there any benefit to having the test (assuming you take the extra vits anyway). Also, do you know what levels of vits you should take? (I will check Agate's faqs also).

Thanks


----------



## AliG63

Malabargirl- Your post really made me smile. I'm gonna be 48 in Sep and feeling golden oldie on here  

Babycalm- I'm in the same boat as you now. Just had a negative bfn after 2nd deIVF.   Will be going out to Valencia end of next month, using 2 frosties. Our last chance!!!

Lily- So, so sorry about your problems. You will strike gold next time. Keep hoping girl! 

Good luck other ladies.
Ali xxx


----------



## Helen3

Hi Lilo,
Just want to say that I empathise with how you felt about not going on. It took me almost 2 years to recover (psychologically) from our DE IVF failure in 2009. I told my DH I would never go through fertility treatment again.....but after a failed attempt at adoption (which wasted a whole year of time, patience, emotional energy, hope, then massive dissappointment) here we are again. 

However, I would say that this time I am much better informed & hopefully more realistic (sadly my DH leaves it up to me & doesn't research it at all, finding it difficult & overwhelming after all this time of ttc). I also feel more supported with FF. Strangely I never used FF in the past but I have now become an avid user in the last year or so, & consequently have learnt so much. In particularly, I have learnt alot about immune problems, have had quite a few tests (some were positive), & for our next treatment I will have immune meds (for the first time) since I have never had a BFP so think it is probably implantation issues. I am just hoping that I will be able to cope with the dissappointment of any future treatment that doesn't work since it is such a fine balance between hope & longing, being positive, being realistic, frustration, dissappointment, & fear (of never being a parent). 

Anyway, good that we have another thread going where we can air our views & feelings. Good luck to you & keep positive if you can! Oh, btw, there are many studies which show the opposite to the one you mention so I wouldn't worry, & even with genetically-related family they can be so different too, despite the nuturing environment being largely the same...(genetic throwback?!  )


----------



## Helen3

Lilo,
Just one more thing, you were and are definitely NOT pathetic, anything but, by ttc with fertility treatment. Always remember that all of us on this site including you are amazingly courageous & we should be proud of the fact that we are managing to cope with so much in order to become parents, especially when so many people are lucky enough to be able to take it all for granted.  Age is just a number & there are many reasons why people become older parents. Many children are brought up very well by older parents or grandparents, & the opposite with children brought up badly by younger parents is also true. I really think that age is not necessarily relevant for good parenting.
Keep positive, & if you are, I will try too!
x


----------



## Lilo2

Hi Helen, thanks for your kind and thoughtful words!

Yes re the being pathetic thing - it's a matter of perspective isn't it?  I think you're quite right, we are actually alpha females doing what it takes to reach our goals!!  

When I had my pg blood test for the August/Sept treatment the other patient waiting was 42 weeks pg (didn't know you could be!) and it was a killer, so perhaps that helped to feed my negative mood when I went to the next test...  Must chuck those thoughts away and bat on.

I've got some slightly odd symptoms, nothing fertility related, that I am trying to get to the bottom of, but once sorted will have to seriously consider next steps.

The good news is that I had tons of blood tests last week (just waiting one more result) and I came out surprisingly healthy, actually I was surprised as I feel stressed, but it seems my organs are batting on regardless.  (Apart from the pregnancy related ones!)

Lilo xxx


----------



## Sarana37

hi all   ,


to all you 'youngsters' out there, in your 40's   , I'm now 14 weeks pregnant in my 50's, for the first time. Hasn't been possible before now. Apart for an early miscarriage of one embryo at 5 weeks, I am otherwise fine and well, and the surviving embryro is doing great!  


This really feels a like a little miracle to me, and I'm crossing my fingers we make it to the finishing line  . I did a lot  of health preparation in advance, and continuing, including acupuncture (which I am convinced helped the embryos to implant in the first place). Plus lots of visualisations, meditations etc. 


I am always heartened to hear everyone's success stories, and this site has been absolutely mega in giving me the confidence to pursue this, at this age - not to give up. The generosity of support from this little community is phenomenal, an absolute lifeline. I know it won't be for everyone to give birth in their 50's, but I'm super fit and healthy and plan on being around  for many more decades (120!?) which is why I attempted this. Most think I'm about 10 years younger, so I hope I won't be too much of an embarrassment for my little one!


Thanks you all for your stories, the courage of your journeys and for being there!     


Sarana


----------



## jules3be

Sarana - Congratulations!!  I am so pleased to hear your news.  It is wonderful that you have been successful.  I agree with regard to the acupuncture.  I was seeing an acupuncturist and a herbalist for 3 years before I got pregnant with my babies and I am sure this helped to make my uterus toned and receptive.  I was conceiving naturally also (3 times) but obviously my eggs were just not good enough quality. Acupuncture can't change the quality of our eggs unfortunately though it can change the environment they are in and make it perfect for conception.  Wishing you an enjoyable pregnancy


----------



## Violet66

Hello there 

I'm 44 so not quite old enough to join this thread but (hopefully!) that can be overlooked...

Next month will be my 3rd attempt with DE - and probably my last. 

Trying acupuncture this time which I am really enjoying. Apart from that I'm taking a rather rebellious attitude - on previous occasions I watched my diet/weight/alcohol intake - took tons of vitamins, listened to tapes...blah blah.

This time i'm adopting more of a s*d it approach!


----------



## Maximouse

Hi All

Well it's great to continue to read some inspirational stories from the over 40s as it gives us all hope. Congratulations to all those who are now pregnant and a big  to all those who are still on this journey, let's  we all get what we are hoping for in the end. I'm still on track to go over to Procreatec in Madrid for DEIVF in the last week of June. I'm quite excited as they seem to be continuing their good results. For those who are interested, there is a separate thread for Procreatec on (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261380.0). I've been looking into acupuncture to optimise my chances of getting a good lining when the time comes so I have booked an intial appointment (before I start the Progynova) so they can assess me in my natural(ish) state, then I have one appointment a week for the 2 weeks leading up to me going over to Madrid. Ruth, the IVF Nurse from ivftreatmentabroad.com who I have arranged all my treatment through, is also going to organise for me to have another session just before transfer. I'm not sure if it will really do any good as the official reasearch appears to be contradictory with some finding that it does have a positive effect on the lining and others either being inconclusive or not showing any effect, but hey, I'll do anything to optimise my chances (already have the pineapple juice - not made from concentrate - and brazil nuts in the cupboard!). I know some research says to start around 3 months before starting the process, but I've obviously missed that deadline so I'm just hoping that the few sessions I am having will be beneficial. Oh and I found a site today where you put the EC date in and it not only gives you the EDD (for singles and twins etc) but it also gives other dates along the way for the Beta test, scans, fetal development etc etc. Obviously I'm not recommending this site (just waiting for the usual red writing to appear under my post ha, ha) but I personally found it quite interesting especially if you know the date for the EC (http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php).

Sending positive vibes to you all  and I look forward to hearing about your journeys, wherever they may lead.

X

Sorry, here's the usual red writing - site policy /links


----------



## AliG63

Hi Sarana,
That gives me hope!. The fact you've had success at 50! and other ladies (Malabar girl. baby Charlotte gorgeous!)  brilliant .best of luck. I'm down to last two frozen embryos, due to go out to our clinic end of June/beginning of July.
Just wondering if any of you ladies have had success with frozen embies where fresh have failed..feeling a bit despondent as just had a negative,  with our 2nd treatment (success with first but m/c at 7 wks)
hopefully someone can give me a bit of reassurance?
Ali xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Ali our fresh cycle was a bfn but both fets worked


----------



## AliG63

Thanks Drownedgirl. That's reasurring  Ali xx


----------



## Helen3

Sarana & Jules,
Thanks for giving us all hope
Good luck to everyone
x


----------



## Helen3

Good luck Violet!
I like your attitude!
Where & with whom are you having acupuncture? I am interested in doing this next time but didn't enjoy it before so am a bit wary.


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone glad to see this site is getting more active.
Congrats Sarana I am so happy for you. You never know I may have another go at DEIVF latter this year not sure if I don't try sooner rather then later I will be over the age limmit for my clinic ( will keep you posted)

AliG63 My Charlotte was from Frozen I had no sucsess with the fresh one before her. So keep positive and I had thai massage before my transfer so I believe that helped.

Good luck everyone


----------



## AliG63

thanks Malabar. that's good to hear. Will bear the massage in mind!  Need anything that'll help me 
relax.  Ali Xx   good luck everyone!


----------



## katemc

Hi Everyone
Haven't been on since I got my BFP result.  Am now 3 days away from 12 weeks with twins    I'm 46 and this was our first attempt at DEIVF.  Started late in life as only met my husband 5 years ago, married in 2008, conceived naturally at 43, miscarried at 10 weeks (partial molar).  Our fertility doctor recommended Donor Eggs.  He suggested IVI in spain.  Went to Barcelona, didn't shop around actually. We were so new to it all, we assumed that's all there was!!!!.  Anyway, 2 transfers and 5 frozen.  I honestly built myself up for it not happening first time. Still pinching myself but  on tenterhooks from scan to scan!!!!.  Nausea has been awful but I don't care.  I'm delighted I came aross this forum again and congrats to all of you who gave birth in your late 40s and early 50s.  I went onto another forum and in the section 'December babies', all the ladies listed their due date and their age.  Not one over 29 lol!!!  Best of luck to everyone trying.  xxx


----------



## Lirac

Hi Kate,
You have an almost identical history to me, including the late marriage (mine was 2007) the natural p/g followed by m/c and then a successful DEIVF. Fab news about the twins and sending lots of    for your next scan.
Other forums you might find supportive are the pregnancy after loss thread and the abroadies bumps and babes.
I know what you mean about all the youngsters on the bfp threads but there are lots of us 'oldies' around and when you come to give birth you will find that you are not really in a minority at all!
Lirac x


----------



## Helen3

Wow, Kate & Lirac,
It's so great to hear your stories. I met my DH late too (at 42), so I hope our fertility journey will be like yours too
Good luck Kate, we'll all be gunning for you. Keep us posted.
x


----------



## Bevster

Hi Kate, Lirac and Helen,

I think we are all in the same boat here, so to speak.  

I met my DH when I was 39 and have been ttc since then. Conceived at naturally at 45 and m/c at 8.5 weeks.  
So 2 IVF attempts later we are now down the doner eggs road with doner found and just about to start the process.

Unfortunately we can't map our lives out as I'm sure in an ideal world we would have all met our DH earlier and had our 
families by now, but that's not how it works which is a shame, but I'm sure we'll all get there in the end.

We have to keep positive and live in hope and as the saying goes 'it's not over until the fat lady sings'    

Good luck Kate - fingers crossed all goes well for you and best of luck to everyone else.
xx


----------



## jules3be

Hi everyone - I also met my DH when I was 41.  took 3 years to persuade him to let me try for a baby and by then my eggs were obviously not good enough quality as had 2 early losses and one blighted ovum at 10.5 weeks.  Success first time with DEIVF though!  Good luck to you all.

xx


----------



## Angels4Me

Bevster: good luck   

I also met my DP age 42! we have been ttc ever since also.


----------



## Bevster

Angels4Me - Good luck to you too, let's hope we have sucess!


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear Ladies,
Looking for some information on Iscare Lighthouse in Prague. My husband and I were in Cyprus in April for DE transfer that did not go well. We probably didn't research the clinic well enough and found that things we a did a bit confusing and rushed without any real system to it. We are now in contact with clinics i Czech because it's easier to get back and forth from there and we don't want to go back to Cyprus. It seems like clinics are very similar in the way of patient coordinators. They don't seem to have any real medical background when you talk to them and can't answer a lot of questions.  Is this the way with them all? Or is it just me ?  
I have a wonderful husband who for a long time just wasn't ready to understand that I'm not the 22 year old he met and then lost for a long time. Which is a amazing but it took a long time for him to understand some of my bits and pieces just are not what they used to be. So now that we are doing DE and have had such a dissappointing experience we are really cautious about who we should go to next.
So if any of you have any tips about this clinic or any others in Czech we would really appreciate any input.  

Good luck to you all,
T


----------



## Helen3

I have heard good things about Reprofit (Czech) or Serum (Athens).

Good luck


----------



## jules3be

Wannabemomagain - I can strongly recommend Gennet Clinic in Prague. They are very professional and experienced - it has been a clinic for foetal medicine I believe for a long time.  Obviously I am biased as I had such a good experience but would have gone back even if the first attempt had not been successful.  There is a Gennet clinic thread on here, not sure how to post the link?

xx


----------



## Carina

Hi wannabemomagain & everyone 

I went to Reprofit first, then for my second transfer went to Gyncentrum Ostrava.  I can highly recommend both clinics for their expertise.  I would definitely go back to either clinic.  There are threads on the Czech boards.  

Best of luck to everyone having treatment   

Carina x


----------



## Helen3

Just heard I can start downregulating next week to do an OE FET by mid summer's day! Am excited & nervous at the same time. This is our last chance with OE, & we know that this is unlikely to work as they were frozen when I was 44.....but we feel we've got to try them.....then we'll move onto DE if necessary


----------



## Violet66

Good luck helen - I will PM you re. the acupuncturist I use


----------



## lily17

Hello everyone!
Ive been diverted, so havent been on the site for a few days, hope you are all ok, where is everyone with treatment?

Lily x


----------



## Violet66

my period arrived yesterday  - 3 days early. Even though I am having DE treatment my consultant likes to see all my hormone levels onn day 2 of my cycle. Trying to find somewhere open to take my blood over the bank holiday weekend hasn't been easy - but got there in the end. 
I want to try and work with my natural cycle so (depending on my blood results) I'll be looking at transfer in about 15 days time.


----------



## lily17

Hi Violet

oh that sounds great, what part of the country are you living?

My surrogate has just done her down reg injection today, we are having transfer in Russia 26th June yay!

Lily x


----------



## Violet66

I'm in Sw London - unfortunately my hormone levels were pants so a natural cycle is out of the question. So start sniffing the dreaded Synarel in about 18 days time. 
My FSH a month ago was 7.9 - pretty good for my age - this month it was 16.3....a massive leap in a month. 

Hope your surrogate gets lucky for you - is it the same one you used before?


----------



## lily17

Hi Violet

SW London is great, It means you have a whole host of clinic at your fingertips!
Are you doing own eggs or donor?

Me had to revert to donor  
I had 2 goes with my own eggs, and then we were 'advised' to go down the donor route  I am still very sad about that, its grieving for a loss in a way, but the stats werent very good, and its so expensive, at 4.5K a go, you do start to look at the stats very closely.
have you done the dreaded IVF calculator?
http://www.ivfpredict.com/index-1.htmlhttp://www.ivfpredict.com/index-1.html

quite alot of consultants use this as a guide, so its a good guide to letting you know your chances of success......thats if you want to know of course!

yes Im using same surrogate, shes a lovely woman, and shes trying again for us, hopefully mid June.

Lily x

/links


----------



## lily17

P.S according to calculator, I have less than 14% chance of live birth with donor eggs, and only 1.5% with own eggs 
my surrogate has 47% chance, so odds are up somewhat!


----------



## Violet66

I refuse to do those calculators - too terrifying!

I'm using DE - my own are definitely hard boiled


----------



## Helen3

Hello everyone,
Just come home from a 5 day camping trip - was fun but longing for our own bed now! Violet, I started sniffing today - it's the one you have to sniff x 3 daily unfortunately   called suprecur. My consultant told me I could have done a natural FET (I am regular) but said there was more certainty with a medicated one so I opted for that.


----------



## Violet66

the only reason i'm not so keen on the medicated cycle is that my body doesn't seem to absorb the progesterone very well.

On my day 21 tests my progesterone has always been around 70 - but on the drugged cycle it never gets above 30


----------



## Big hat

Hi Violet,

I see that you are in SW London, and had to get a blood test done.  I'm also in London, and my GP says they don't do the HCG blood tests here - NHS will only do them at their drop-ins with a GP referral so, I'm in Catch 22.  Can you please let me know where you got yours done, and if it's not too much to ask, how much did they charge?

When I've tried googling private medical centres they either charge the earth or look dodgy........

regards

Curlyone
x


----------



## lily17

Curlyone have you tried London Womens clinic or Same day doctor? Theyre both private but both should be able to do you HCG

Lily x


----------



## Big hat

Hi Lily,

I think same day doctor were charging £139 !!!! Will try London Women's clinic.  

Thank you so much

Curlyone
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have you tried dr gibe at the birth centre?


----------



## Violet66

I use City Doc - not sure how much they charge for pregnancy tests because I've never got that far!

But they charged about £130 for my hormone profiling - and that was testing for about 5 things so (I assume) a pregnancy test will be cheaper


----------



## Lilo2

Hi ladies, I had all my bloods done at the birth company on harley street and their prices did not seem too bad.

Lilo xx


----------



## lily17

Lilo!--well done! Glad you found somewhere!

Its always a bit of a problem getting certain tests done and getting meds when you are treated overseas. We tried to get a consultant to look after us, but he wanted a £1500 fee for taking us on, then wanted to dictate to the overseas clinic the protocol and how many embryos etc ( he said one only) and wanted us to all have counselling and tests etc etc ( which we had already done) but he wanted his prefferred practitioners reports etc- this was all for surrogacy with our surrogate and our treatment overseas- he even went so far as to say I was overweight and to be a parent ( even to a surrogate baby) I should address the issue?!!! I am overweight but not morbidly obese or anything I couldnt believe it!! ( and I have 3 children of my own its my partner who has none)! Needless to say- We dropped him and we are now going it alone!
Surrogate has started protocol for transfer, so hopefully all will go ok, we hope transfer will be around 26th June.
Lily x


----------



## Babycalm

Hi everyone

Just to let you know I had my transfer on the 8th of June - 2 grade A embryos transferred and 5 in the freezer. Testing Monday 20th.

Hope everyone is well !  

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Babycalm    


I agree with Carina - Gyncentrum is a very good clinic ( worked first time for us )


----------



## carnivaldiva

Goodluck Babycalm with test date.

I had a tandem cycle in Cyprus last month and I'm now 7 weeks pregnant.  Due date 1st Feb 2012!!!


----------



## jules3be

Babycalm - good luck              

Carnivaldiva - Congratulations!!!Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## Babycalm

Thank you everyone for your good wishes  

Carnivaldiva - congratulations! So good to hear those success stories! 

xxx


----------



## Cov Kid

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mine me butting on this thread. I'm 45 (46 in September) and have had one unsuccessful cycle of DEIVF at Isida in the Ukraine. Thought the clinic was excellent only slight issue is the email correspondence. Although they always respond quickly, usually the same day, I never really get the feeling that the advice I get (my contact is neither a nurse or a doctor)  is personalised to my situation and at times I have asked her to check something with the doctor but I'm sure I really get back her opinions and that she hasn't bothered to ask the doctor. Do any of you other ladies get this feeling from their clinics? 

Good luck Baby Calm - been following your posts on the 2ww thread.

Cov Kid x


----------



## jules3be

Cov Kid - sorry you have concerns about your clinic.  I would recommend Gennet Clinic in Prague - obviously I am biased as we were successful first time but they are very professional and friendly with it   Good luck for your next attempt wherever you decide to go.


----------



## Babycalm

Hello and welcome Cov Kid   Sorry to hear you had doubts about your clinic's communication with you. Did it lead to your wondering if you weren't getting proper advice and it might have affected the outcome? If we get a bfn I'll be questionning every last detail!

We used the Bridge clinic in London where we had all the screening tests and scans done and they co-ordinate with Vistahermosa in Alicante. The Spanish end has been faultless - our co-ordinator there responds very quickly and is always warm and reassuring. I've never felt she wasn't giving us up to the minute advice but I do think she is incredibly knowledgeable and probably hasn't always double-checked everything with the doctors. But I have been very happy with that and if I had any doubt I wouldn't hesitate to ask her to check. At Bridge, the communication hasn't been as good but I know the reponses I have had have been medically sound.

If you've been following my posts you'll know I had a touch of paranoia about my progesterone levels which turned out to be ok today .... but was I happy with that? No! Instantly decided my odd symptoms wer probably due to not enough oestrogen!   However I recognised the absurdity of my conclusion and luckily was able to laugh at myself soon after. Laughter needed, else insanity sets in  

If you are losing confidence in your clinic that is a difficult problem to handle. Hard to advise you on what to do. Sorry I can't help any more, but if you can't regain confidence in them, it won't help your next attempt. Could you have a consultation with the doctor and explain your concerns?

Anyway I wish you luck and I'm sure you'll make the right decision whatever  

Fingers crossed that I can give this thread some welcome news on Monday - think I'm currently the oldest in the 2ww!!

   

xxx


----------



## nursejue

Hi cov kid,
welcome to the thread. I would deffo have a look at the Serum thread. Its in Athens and the co-ordinator is Penny Albatzi and she is brilliant.
My dh and I are going out next Wednesday for et!!!!
Regards
Nursejue
xx


----------



## Lirac

I think that things run much more smoothly with clinics abroad if there is a partner clinic in the UK. Babycalm's experience is similar to ours - we used Wessex in Southampton for our scans, tests and correspondence with IB in Alicante, and have had no issues at all with communication. No waiting lists for Spain but the tx seem to be very expensive when compared to other clinics abroad - not sure why! Have heard very good things about Serum too,
Babycalm - sending you lots of      for Monday - hoping you can post good news,
Lirac x


----------



## Courgette

Just wanted to wish Babycalm the very best of luck!! And yay, for older mums in the 2WW


----------



## kizzymouse

Meeps, hello darling    Are you on the 2WW now hunny? Oh my gosh! You ARE aren't you? 


I will pray like crazy for you


----------



## Courgette

Morning Kizzy! 

Hey, I really wish I was on the 2WW but not quite there yet!! We fly out to Prague next Thursday, EC on Friday and hopefully a 5-day transfer on 29 June .... I am very excited and trying to remain positive and optimistic   
Gennet clinic have had lots of BFPs just recently with ladies having DE so I'm feeling under pressure   

Hope you 3 are all well and you are still loving being a mummy xx


----------



## Helen3

Just want to wish Babycalm & all us older mums-to-be very very good luck! Our ET is due on 28th June approx, but since it is with our OE this time I am trying not to get too excited as the odds are stacked against us. If it doesn't work we'll move onto DE & we've been on the CRM (London) waiting list since Feb.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck to all on 2ww and to those about to embark on treatment x


----------



## kizzymouse

Not long to go then meeps


----------



## Lirac

Will be thinking of you Meeps and sending lots of     
Lirac x


----------



## Babycalm

Helen - thank you for your good wishes. I was interested to read that you are using your own eggs. Our clinic said categorically that we could not have ivf with my own eggs because of my age (I was 49 at the time) even though they'd originally agreed we could, knowing that there was virtually zero chance of success. I wanted to do it for my own peace of mind. Didn't find out why they changed their minds. Which clinic did you use?  good luck with your transfer on the 29th. Miracles do happen. I know a lady who got pregnant at 47 with her first ever and delivered a healthy baby boy  

Thank you for everyone else's good wishes. Had some spotting this afternoon and am currently nursing cramps. So many stories of far worse happening but leading to bfps, that I am doing my best to staying positive.

xxx


----------



## Helen3

Hi Babycalm,
I was 44 when we did IVF at Barts Hospital London - we have had embryos frozen there ever since, so we know there is only a slim chance (5% we were told) of a FET working. We only have 4 FEs left so we're going to defrost all of them & hope  2 are good enough to try (at The Lister with immune meds). If this fails, we'll be trying DE next time. 
Good luck to us both!


----------



## AliG63

Goodluck Babycalm, Lirac, Helen3, Meeps, and anyone else!

I'm in the same boat. Another late 40something! Trying  DEIVF with 2 frosties (CREA in Valencia) due to go out end of June/beg of July, Really hope it works, as we haven't got any more money.   Don't even want to think about what would happen if it didn't work 
Good luck ladies   
Ali xxx


----------



## Babycalm

Helen - thanks for that info. Wish you lots of luck!


----------



## jules3be

Lirac - Congratulations!  Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Babycalm - sound like it could be implantation bleeding        

AliG - wishing you all the best for your upcoming treatment        

Helen - hope your OE cycle is successful, people do get pregnant in their forties with their own eggs   

Meeps - not long now for you -as you say 'Yay to us older mums'!

AFM Hit the 3 month mark now and twinnies are doing really well.  I have noticed some changes in the last couple of weeks, they are interacting much more now.  I get lots of big smiles and some nonsensical chatting. Sleeping situation has improved with one baby sleeping 5+ hours each night and the other co-sleeping with me.  These first 3 months have been both exhausting and wonderful at the same time.!


----------



## AliG63

Jules3b
Thanks.! The twinnies sound adorable  You are Sooo blessed.  
Ali Xx


----------



## Jupiter2

Hello Everyone,

I'm so glad to see this thread.  You are all such troopers and I can't tell you how inspiring it is to know you guys are out there. This is such a hard journey and it just gets harder as the birthdays keep adding up! Listen to Helen3...she's one smart cookie! As she said, age is just a number. We should never let it stand in our way. 

Helen3,

Good to see you're still on the board. You sent some very encouraging and enlightening comments my way earlier in the year about DE. I've actually gotten to the point of being able to think about it a little bit thanks to your words. Good luck on your OE FET. I'll be thinking about you.  

Jupiter2


----------



## Bevster

Helen, very best of luck for the 28th! I hope it's a successful outcome for you both.  

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all!

B
x


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone been a while bit busy with Bubs and relo's visiting and staying with us.
Good luck everyone on the 2ww can't wait to hear your news.
I am thinking about going back to Greece in oct to have another DEIVF as it will be my last opportunity as the age limmitt cuts out at 51 so got to go before may 2012. Hubby would love a sibbling for Charlotte and as he is so supportive and would take 6 months off work to help me so why not I say.
Love to all Malabar


----------



## kizzymouse

ooo Malabar Girl - how exciting   


Babycalm - how did HPT go? Or are you waiting for blood test?


----------



## kittylover

hi girls..don't usually post on this thread, but lurk and post elsewhere!  just looking for some inspiration..and found some,so thanks!  Malabar, with a grea hubbie like that and all thiose positive vibes, go girl!

good luck to testers and waiters..

kitty


----------



## carnivaldiva

Babycalm wishig sending you     for BFP and Malabar I agree with everyone else - you're so lucky to have such a supportive hubby.

Kizzy, how's Mollie doing?

I'm already looking at baby furniture and clothes.  Have so many plans for home too.  Can't wait to have a bump and tell more people I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## Helen3

Thanks Jupiter2.
It's great for me to know you're out there too. The support we all have for each other is invaluable.
Will let you know how it all goes.


----------



## Babycalm

Carnivaldiva et al - thank you so much for your good wishes and it was also lovely of you to mention my DH   Yes he is very supportive even though he has a new term for DH - Dog House - due to my treatment of him when the hormones get too much!!

Well I have the news I've been wanting so much to hear - have a   !!! We're both estatic  

Good luck to everyone else on the journey still hoping for the same news   and big hugs to anyone who needs them   

xxx


----------



## Lirac

Great news babycalm -       
Hoping you have a great pregnancy!
Lirac x


----------



## Mish3434

Woohoo huge congratulations Babycalm xx


----------



## Courgette

to Babycalm, lovely news, you must be over the moon!


----------



## malabar girl

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO babycalm BIG congrats from australia good luck and keep us posted I am sure you will be fine just stay calm and enjoy and you will soon have your new bub in your arms. Love Malabar

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats babycalm!!!   


mollie is doing fantastic thanks for asking CD    How is your pg going?


----------



## Cov Kid

Great news Babycalm. Hope the next  9 months speed by for you 
Cov Kid x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congrats BabyCalm      .  I know you must be on cloud 9, with a massive grin on both your's and DH faces


----------



## Babycalm

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages     Am indeed on cloud 9 !! Will keep you posted how things progress   xxx


----------



## jules3be

Babycalm - wonderful news! Big congratulations!!


----------



## Helen3

Big Congratulations for your BFP Babycalm!!!
Yay!


----------



## Babycalm

Babycalm on cloud 9 checking in   ....... it's wonderful reading all your messages.... thank you all again. Fantastic to be able to shout it out loud on FF as keeping this very much to ourselves for now. My grown-up children are visiting tomorrow and are thrilled too. Imagine having a brother and/or sister 25 years younger than you!! My daughter is a primary teacher - am starting to picture her teaching her own sibling/s!  

DH just can't wait til the 9 months is up!

Lirac - your baby is due on my birthday  

xxx


----------



## Lirac

Enjoy the feeling babycalm   
It will be a miracle if we get to your birthday/due date though as I am pretty sure that they will aim to deliver three weeks early (37 weeks) as that was the plan last time - we didn't quite make it though!
SIblings and age gaps - my grandmother had twins naturally (in the 1950s) at 47. One survived and is my mother's youngest sister - the biggest age gap was 28 years between her and her eldest sister, 24 years between her and my mother and so it went on (five siblings in total). It does make family gatherings and relationships hard for an outsider to understand i.e. she has nieces and nephews who are older than her and I have a 16 year old cousin, but we wouldn't change it for the world and has been a great experience to merge the generations as it were.
Lirac x


----------



## Angels4Me

wow you too. fab news, wish i could join you !


----------



## Mish3434

Babycalm, My sister had her 2, 20 years apart    I can see the benefits   

Shelley xx


----------



## Carina

from me too Babycalm, I wish you well   , I had mine 22+ years apart & its luverly!  Its like getting a second chance to relive it all & I'm loving every moment, she's a lot easier than my first but maybe its because I've been there & got the t-shirt   
  to Lirac too, I'd love to have another transfer with one but I doubt I'd be as lucky as you - its fantastic news


----------



## Babycalm

Wow it's great to hear the positive reponses about big age gaps between siblings!  Have my two eldest lined up for babysitting which is one distinct advantage  

Carina - hope we share the same experience of it being easier this time. I feel as if I'll be a much better mum this time - maye not as much energy but certainly a lot more patience with some wisdom gained over the years... 

xxx


----------



## AliG63

WoW! CONGRATS Babycalm. FANTASTIC NEWS!    whoo hoo!  sorry, been a bit away from the thread  as been having scans, etc..
Best of luck to all other ladies trying, (and waiting!) 
Ali xxx


----------



## littleoldlady

Ladies
I am in Brno with DH, EC was Monday, 10 collected from donor, 8 mature, 7 fertilised, 1 hadn't developed today when we called for update. 4 had got to 2 cells. 2 to 4 cells and transfer is Saturday. Wish me luck! And best if luck to all of you, of course 
Littleoldlady


----------



## littleoldlady

Apologies for suddenly popping out of nowhere, I thought I had already introduced myself to this thread, having a senior moment, obviously!
LOL


----------



## lily17

little old lady 

Good luck fingers crossed for you! safe travelling home and hope the waiting is worth it!- let us know how you get on!
Lily x


----------



## Helen3

Hi eveyone,
Just thought I'd update you with our OE FET which took place on Tuesday. We had 4 FEs left, 2 didn't survive the thaw, & the other two were only 2 cells....one had doubled from one to two cells overnight (go little embie!). So our chances are very slim. We also opted for AH which tuned out to be a good decision according to the embryologist.

If this doesn't work we're aiming for DE IVF asap (on waiting list at CRM).


----------



## littleoldlady

Helen
when I was fretting yesterday about what the different cell numbers meant I found a FF thread with a good few ladies conceiving from 2 cell transfers which might cheer you up. I can't remember where it was and I didn't bookmark it but it was a few years old and you could see from the signatures that quite a few of the posters went on to their BFP from the same 2 cell transfers they were worrying about.
LOL


----------



## Helen3

LOL
THANK YOU!!!
You've made me cry!
xxx


----------



## littleoldlady

I was trying to cheer you up not make you cry! Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## urbangirl

Just thought I'd put in my penny's worth - Helen, don't know you even on FF but really good luck, fingers crossed for you. I'm not quite 44 but when I am I'll still be trying with OE, really hope it works out     I posted an article on here a while ago about a woman who froze her eggs at 43 or 44 because she got cancer.  Then 8 years later she decided to have a go with them with her new partner and she had her baby.  It was in the papers because her father is quite distinguished, can't remember who he was.  But anyway, eggs survive less well than embryos so you are in with a good chance!!


----------



## loinka

Hi Malabar,
I am new to this site so apologies if I ask a silly question! You now have your wonderful baby - and I was wondering did you use Serum for your treatment?

Loinka


----------



## malabar girl

I went to Genesis Hospital in Athens for my tx and I have a daughter now she is 2 weeks off being 4 months. I had her 8 weeks before my 50th birthday and I am going to try for a brother or sister for her in Oct / nov I have a 12 and 18year old girls already.

love to all malabar


----------



## Lirac

Spot the ladies posting early who have babies!
Lirac x


----------



## lily17

wwooo hoo go us oldies!

Im sorry to say I have handed over the reigns to my surrogate....but its still not plain sailing, she is 37-38 this year and no fertility probs,6 healthy babies, but this is our 2nd try at getting her pregnant, we have donor eggs and DH sperm, v good high grade embies ( blasts) so fingers crossed we see two lines next week!
IVF just isnt an exact science, so even trying with no known probs IVF doesnt always work......
  What Im trying to say Helen, dont despair -keep trying- it does happen!.....even with the most dodgy embies, no one can predict which will or wont, the stats say fresh transfers always are more successful than frozen, but I have 3 fresh and none worked!, I only got pregnant on frozen transfers!
Lily x


----------



## Helen3

Thanks Lily. I appreciate your pma.
Good luck to you too
x


----------



## SupportiveHubby

Hello ladies - Thank you for posting your experiences. As a husband, I try to be as supportive as I can be but it's frustrating knowing that there is very little I can do physically.  

My wife just turned 46.  We have been trying to get pregnant for the last 4 years.  We've done two rounds of IVI and 2 rounds of IVF with no success. She was pregnant once naturally 4 years ago before starting treatment, but we miscarried at 18 weeks. 

I have a few questions, maybe I should post them separately:

Our doctor has recommended donor eggs.  Her first cousin is willing to be a donor. Has anyone tried donor eggs from a known family member? Are the odds of carrying to term improved if it's a family member? 

Also, does anyone know if it's better to just harvest eggs and freeze them or is it better to synchronize cycles and do fresh egg donation?  I've been trying to find answers, but it has been difficult since information from egg banks seem to sound more promotional than scientific. 

Any insight would be most helpful.


----------



## guinevere

Hello SupportiveHusband - Well done for being there for your wife in such a difficult time for you both! As per your questions, I suggest you should also post on the Donor Egg board where you'll find lots of relevant information and meet other ladies that have gone through/ are still going through egg donation in Britain and abroad:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Good luck!


----------



## weeble

Hi SupportiveHubby.


I had to post as its so nice to see a husband who cares enough to post on here!


Im so sorry to hear of your m/c.  


I dont think the chances are improved by it being a family member, but chances for pg are definitely improved by using donor eggs!


From what Ive heard about egg freezing, I think you would be better off going for a synchronized cycle!


Have you had any immune testing done?


----------



## Helen3

Hi Guys,
It's a BFN.....but however sad I feel I am glad we tried. Onto DE for us, & ofcourse I am drinking wine tonight which has to be a BFP!!!


----------



## lily17

Hi supportivehubby,

I dont think it makes any difference in donor egg if its a family member or a complete stranger, this is because the egg is fertilized outside the mothers body and has no genetic connection to the host mother at all. 
The only real connection is the biological environment the embryo is carried in, the host mothers body. But it is possible for the baby to have a completely differnet blood group to the mother who carries the baby, and in a genetic dna test, there would be no connection at all to the host mother, the baby's DNA profile would look like the mother was not the mother if you know what I mean!- even though she carried the baby!
The only benefit is you have a family genetic link which is positive psycologically for you as a family.
.You do have to make sure that the family member is suitable, they should have had children of their own, and be below the age of 36 yrs, fit and healthy etc etc.
I have read many times, and there is good medical evidence to prove that there is always significantly more success with fresh transfers over frozen. There is also a hugely greater success with frozen embryos over frozen unfertilized eggs.
having said that I only got pregnant with 2 frozen transfers, and did not get pregnant with the fresh transfers! So there are always exceptions to the rule!
IVF is very much a bit of a lottery, some people are lucky and it works within a couple of tried, others try cycle after cycle with no success.
Take a look at this and look at the stats, its a calculator used by some of the UK's clinics to predict outcomes http://www.ivfpredict.com/
The % changes dependent on what you put in! But its a good indicator of where to put your money for success!
wishing you success
Lily xx

/links


----------



## lily17

Hi Helen3
sending hugs   
sorry to hear that its always such a blow- even when you half know the outcome.
Dust yourself down and focus on what to do next.
gather info and choose where you will be happy to go.
hugs and best wishes,
Lily xx


----------



## PeaPea

Hi to all you amazing over 45s.

Your stories are all inspiring and your strength through sometimes very tough times is very touching indeed.


I am 46 and we are on the long UK egg donor waiting list and are currently trying to decide which path to take.
I would love to talk to any of you who are on or have been down this route and find out which path you have taken and why.  Whether your partner needed longer than you to come to terms with the concept of donor eggs and how you supported them in that to help them come to the same decision that you might have already settled with. Also what route of donor egg did you eventually go down and why. Abroad or UK and if abroad where and why?  Did you have issues around the anonymity laws in some countries and did that put you off some of the countries if your potential child couldn't find out who their half siblings were? Did that stop you choosing abroad cos you would like your child to be able to find out about their donor half siblings or donor in the future?

Basically anything your journey that you would like to share will really help me with a decision that I am struggling with. That we are both struggling with in different ways. I am stuck at a crossroads with multiple routes. 

Thank you 
PeaPea


----------



## lily17

Hiya Pea Pea, welcome!

I have been at the crossroads you are at some time ago.......I am now a little further along...

I know that feeling of utter confusion, and upset, grief ( for the loss of your own fertility) and shock and what may or may not happen.

The only way I coped is information overload! Read, read, and read more. Look and find out everything you can about every avenue. Then only you can decide what is best for you.
To be honest, the at the age of 46 yrs old, your chances of IVF working to deliver a live baby is less than 1%  its very depressing. That means in reality, you are looking at more than 99% chance of failure   So if you look at this in a practical way, if you were placeing a bet on a horse...at those odds, you probably wouldnt do it. Some people pursue their dream....but often it isnt realised  Natural pregnancies can happen at any age, and some women do conceive naturally into their mid forties and beyond- but if you need help in the form of  any IVF, the chances are so low...its well, as Ive said...depressing 
There is no NHS pot of money for funding fertility treatment for over 45's, so its down to you to fund what ever you choose to do.....this has a huge impact on your choices. 
If you are paying on a limited budget, you want your treatment to work, so you have to look at what can maximise your chances of success.
For over 45's  if your partners sperm is ok, it has to be donor eggs.
Its a weird concept the thought of carrying another persons genetic baby, that has no genetic connection to you. It takes a while to get your thoughts in order, and to understand how this can happen and how you'd feel. But I did it quite quickly. You have to think about it in terms of the genetic bit, just being the set of instructions of how the baby will be built.....but it would be your own body, your own flesh and blood that builds every cell in the baby;s body, that gives the baby life, that is connected to you, that is fed by your blood , hears your heartbeat and listens to your voice. There is a whole area of epigenetics which is very complex, but its a school of thought that states the donor baby actually becomes influenced by the host mothers environment, and that host mother actually effects how the baby develops, and becomes more like the host mother in the process. This is an amazing thought, and it means the baby is as much yours as any other baby, and if the donors characteristics are matched as closely to your own as possible ( eye colour, hair colour height etc) the baby would not only look similar, but would pick up on your own learned traits and mannerisms, making the donor child almost indistinguishable from any true genetic baby you may have had. 
There is the whole nature/nurture thing, how much is a child like you because of its genes,or lack of them or how much is learned from your through the environment it was brought up in?
If your partners sperm is ok, there would be at least one genetic parental link, (but I dont think it matters)
Many couples go abroad for donor egg treatment, just simply because the waiting lists here in the UK are so long. Many many clinics overseas, have donors lined up waiting to be picked into action, and you can fly out on month for a consultation and be treated the next month ( Ive done this!)
The reason is in the UK donors are not allowed to be paid. Which means there is a big " Id like to... but I cant be bothered attitude"  But in many other countries, donors are paid, mostly only about £1500, but ( USA  as you would expect is more!!) This means girls are keen to help, I mean we would all make the effort to donate if we thought we could be compensated £1500, it just makes you get off your settee!!! and you are helping some childless couple at the same time- bonus! everyone is happy!
So you just have to pick a country and read up on the message boards about whos going there, and how much it costs etc etc, then make contact and find out for yourself.
Spain is very popular, so is Greece, and many of the eastern European countries. A cycle of donor egg treatment is usually on average £3500- £10,000, without flights and accommodation. Some meds and scan are also extra, the fees vary, as do the success rates and service you get. I have used 3 clinics in 3 countries. Cyprus, Uk and Russia, and by far the cleanest, most efficient and professional service for me was in Russia.
You may say, you just cant be bothered going overseas, and just wait here in the UK, there's nothing wrong with that either.
Many places overseas have no way of tracing the genetic donor. Its somehing you just have to accept of not. many places only give you brief stats, like eye colour, hair colour weight, height and occupation- thats it- its not much to go on. But you have to think, you are not going to know the person and the wont know you or your baby, the just become a kind girl that donated some genetic material to help you make your baby......
Some countries ( USA!! no surprise there!) give you full bios with videos, rather like a dating agency- its  very odd, and I found that even more distracting than not seeing a pic of the donor, because I started to look for attractiveness...and then i started to feel I was sliding back to Germany..and the 1940's.........dangerous terratory!- so for me, the fact there was no pic and little info was not a problem, its how you look at it from within that matters.
Here in the UK, it is possible to trace your genetic donor once the child is 18, but lets face it who would really care? Would a child really want to trace an egg donor or sperm donor once they were 18 if you gave them a happy  fulfilled family homelife? they probably wouldnt give it a 2nd thought?!- or may think it was too weird!!?
what ever you decide, you have to feel happy and that its right, everyone has differnet interpretations of what is right for them. At the start of my journey, I didnt want donor eggs i thought it was too weird..own eggs only I said......then my feelings changed ( after spending a great deal of money I hasten to add!!) and now...well you can see my profile....  Ive moved a long way on... infetility does weird things to your brain!!!  
good luck what every you decide
Lily xxx


----------



## susie52

oooh dear .. 
i`m 46 and have been reading through the posts .. i know i shouldnt but i did that stupid ivfpredict thingy .. and got a massive 14% chance of success :/ and thats put me on a downer - we`ve already done 2 x ivf in greece donor egg and i really thought the second time it would work .. really knocked my confidence after and i just couldnt go through with anymore so have had a 2 yr break - put weight on - and my husband has given up .. so i am really having an uphill struggle .. i desperately want a child - all my insides have been checked - bloods etc ..and i am great (much younger than my age apparently!) but we still cant get a baby ..a rghhh! dh had an operation and his speam is now superduper .. soooo? its so frustrating .. the money is in the bank for another try, a lucky situation to be in these days .. but my motivation has gone and due to my weight gain i need to loose 2-3 stone - yet there was a women on This Morning who was a bride 40 stone .. she said her doctor told her to loose weight to be 20 stone before trying to a baby .. i aint as big as 20stone so why why why cant we get pregnant .. i am ok with donor egg - i would rather have a healthy egg than my oldies - recently my period has played up.. bit of bleeding and it isnt due for another 10days - i darent hope i am pregnant but i am scared to death its the start of the menapause .. can you still do ivf if you start the menapause anyone know?


----------



## Violet66

Susie  - yes you can still do IVF if you're menopausal. 
All you need is a womb! 

I think the most galling thing is when you finally make your peace with using donor eggs and draw a line under being able to have your own genetic child - and STILL it doesn't work. 

I'm about to have my third attempt with DE - third and final, can't do this again. 

I hope everyone on here eventually gets what they wants but it is a very hard slog sometimes


----------



## Helen3

Violet, good luck, & everyone else on this thread. 
It is so tough when DE doesn't work. I've only tried DE once so far & because of the much better odds, I naively assumed it would work first time, hence I was devastated when it didn't & it took me over 2 years to come round to the idea of trying again. I think I am more realistic now & definitely much better informed, plus I have had immune testing & will take immune meds. 
Currently waiting on the CRM London list & nearing the top of the list apparently....


----------



## lily17

Hiya Susiecy and Violet/Helen

I know how you feel.

You arent wrong to do the IVF predict thing, you have to know the facts to be able to deal with the information and make the right choice. Having more info is better than hoping and dreaming you are in a better position than the stats say..... I know some people would rather not know- but I want to be well informed, I think it gives you power to deal with things....it is only a guide...(it is pretty accurite though)
There are plenty of success stories over 45 yrs. It is possible for it to work. Unfortunately, we are fighting the menopause as well as middle age 'spread' and failing hormone levels...... thats why you have to fight like mad to get your body in shape to get in tip top condition to get pregnant. Being overweight is a killer...... I know I have a BMI of 36-39 (depending on how fat I am!!) Fat is not innert, it actually produces the hormone oestrogen, so the more fat you have on your body the higher the levels of oestrogen in your body, which can throw out any meds and treatment given to you for IVF. Thats why the docs say lose weight! ( obviously its also better for your heart etc as well) a slim women with little body fat will respond very well to the IVF meds, cos there is no body fat producing huge amounts of extra oestrogen, throwing everything out of sync!
I suspect that doc was just being kind to the 40 stone woman, (I doubt at 20 stone she would be able to fall pregnant)
so sadly its all about getting fit, women arent naturally supposed to get pregnant in their 40's, thats why everything naturally slows down, as a species we are designed to have babies much earlier in our 20's, so  in our 40's we just have to fight extra hard to get in condition to fool our bodies they are still in their 20's!!!!   
It can work, I read it all the time....just not for me   

Have you thought about surrogacy?
I know its another step away from having a baby yourself, but if youre fighting age, weight and a number of failures, having another younger woman try for you may be an alternative.........

I definitely wouldnt try again unless my body was in top condition. ( im not!- Im fat, unfit and pre menopausal)!!!- If you really really want it. Why dont you put all your energy into your 'baby project'. Lose weight, get fit, eat well, and make yourself feel fab, Then have one last go at your dream.
If it still doesnt work...well cross that bridge went it comes....... gotta be worth a try!
Helen- CRM very very good- my friend got preg twice there ( she's 47)

Lily xxx


----------



## susie52

hi Lily 
I think ive pushed my hubby far enough .. DE he can get but surrogate no .. i would be worried he would run off with the women who gave birth to his child .. (bit of a movie script i know) but i feel very insecure/worthless that i cannot produce a child -hes 10yrs younger and concentrating on his career ..one day when his brothers all have kids etc he will turn around and wish we had one, he cant see the urgency of pushing so much for treatment now .. im young spirited but know i cant wait around - just feel my body is letting me down. 
I put weight on cause i was unhappy - now i need to find a happy place and like you said get everything in tip top condition .. but even then its a lottery whether it works or not .. then i will have to decide when to draw the line. 
does the donors blood type have anything to do with it ? i always wondered if they were the same blood group as me and on the next go (yes i will have one this year! i am determined) i will ask that she is the same blood group - maybe its something silly or maybe its already done i just wonder why my body rejects them - 
again i do see larger ladies (especially in the usa) who are pregnant .. maybe its just age+size that is against me
im glad ive found this group i havent given up just need to get my mind in the right place and concentrate on ME for 3/4months 
ive a lot of faith in Penny at Serum and i am sure she will try her best for us.
keep the success stories coming .. hope is everything. 
x


----------



## lily17

Hiya Suisecy

Oh well you have to just keep trying. To be honest, if a baby is what you want- it would be possible to get one eventually- if funds were unlimited, and you could get yourself fit, you would have success eventually- its all down to maths ( my hubby studied the stats)
Just dust yourself down, and prepare for battle!! Fight infertility like its a mortal enemy!!  
with money...and ....erm lettuce??  
No it doesnt matter about blood group, it doesnt make any difference to you carrying the baby, only it may be nice to have a baby with a blood group that one of you has, if you are A and hubby is O and baby is B....it makes people raise eyebrows somewhat! In the end I didnt care, Ive stopped asking or even bothering to look at the blood group, I cant even remember what our donors was 
Yes tubby ladies get pregnant all the time....naturally.... I got pregnant and had 3 kids in my 20's and 30's I was a little tubs then ( and now) but I wasnt having any intervention- nature did it all for me..... it seems to be when you need intervention of the medical crowd to help you overcome infertility- then fattness is treated like the mortal enemy, and everyone freaks out and says you must be slim ( so depressing) but as I said earlier, because fat gives of so much oestrogen , it effects how the IVf treatment works, and the delicate balance of hormone the docs are trying to get right in order for you to conceive, is thrown off by your fatty bits ...
Yes I have heard lots of good things about penny at serum. And remember- the doc would not even treat you if they though there was not a good chance- they want it to work as much as you do- they have their reputation to protect which is everythng to them, without which they couldnt offer a service, so the doc will always do her best to make sure you have good lining , right meds and environment to succeed- if there really was little chance- they wouldnt treat you at all ( Im sure some dodgy back street clinic may take your cash but reputable clinics like Serum wouldnt)
go for it xxx


----------



## susie52

Lily17

you are just what i need - can you sit on my shoulder please and keep whispering these words of encouragement and talking to me straight telling me how it is!!!!!
i do really want a baby by the end of the year .. so i have to get a wiggle on to loose some weight - ive lost 1/2 stone so far so need to buckle down a bit more and keep going.
appreciated your direct words
x


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Lily17,

Thank you for your comprehensive reply.  I am fairly accepting of the fact that pregnancy can't happen with my old eggs and in fact I wouldn't want to try IVF with my own, not only because of low chance but cos of high chance of miscarriage and abnormalites. I am fairly settled with the idea of DE. My partner needs a little more time to come to terms with it I think. I am currently reading about Pedieos clinic in Cyrpus. I originally was saying a total no to going abroad but now I am being more flexible in my head, but sadly that is probably just because of their special offer on the price.

Lots to think about.

PeaPea


----------



## Violet66

PeaPea - good luck with whatever you decide. I'm (literally) just about to leave for the airport - I wouldn't hesitate to recommend my clinic - Life clinic in Athens - my egg donor is a 24yr old fair skinned Russian - no waiting time at all. 
Just be aware that many of the clinics shut for August.


----------



## lily17

Hiya peapea and girls! Thats the spirit- fight infertility like the mortal enemy it is!!  

I have been to Pedios in Cyprus,( BFN)  interesting expereince!- You know how some Med countries are slightly scruffy round the edges,? and people laid back.?...well thats Pedios! Perfectly nice people, but not a shining example of high end medicine.....!!! The clinic is stituated in Nicosia the capital, its in a side street away from the main shopping areas. Its a dusty scruffy looking apartment/office block situated on the 3rd or 4th floor. Slightly shabby, makes our NHS  here in the UK  look positively futuristic!  Everyone was perfectly nice, and it is very good value, but it just made me slightly nervous because it was so scruffy!! I know they have alot of ladies go there, but Im not sure of the success, ( it was BFN for me)  go and look on the Cyprus thread!... It wasnt horrid or anything, it just wasnt super dooper compared to Uk clinics and the Russian clinic I have been to.
It is worth looking overseas- short waiting lists!, just ask me anything Im an old hat at it now ( 9 cycles - 7 overseas!!!)
Lily xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All 

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I have been on the rollercoaster ride of TTC for 8 years now.

I have had  BFN  and BFP, I have even had the joy of  and delight of    but the sorrow of  loss  . But I am not ready to call it a day so I am embarking on a new adventure with a DE.

I hope through our journeys on this rockey road we make this thread into a new baby threat just like the old one some of you have mentioned.

T x


----------



## lily17

Hello tigge66

come on in!!

Come and fight the mortal ememy infertility!!   

Hope you can read back some of the posts on here and get some info, theres some gems on here!!

DE is good at increasing your chances, but IVF in general, is a rollercoaster- its just not an exact science- its so hit and miss!  
looking forward to hearing how you get on with your journey
Lily xx


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Tigge66, Welcome  I am only about a week old on here myself! So sorry for your loss. You have been through tough times and well done for finding the strength to start a new journey with DE.

I have been on the UK DE list for only a short time and am working my way through decisions and issues at the moment re what route to take.

Lily17, Thanks for your first hand experience info of Pedieos. Yes, I have heard other mentioned the physical surroundings of that clinic.  tbh, even if I was ok with it, my parter is quite OCD about things not feelings pristine, so doubt I could persuade him once I had told him about that. Although I have heard some people saying it's  has had a lick of paint and tidy up in more recent times.
Which was the Russian clinic you used?

Hi Violet66,
Wow! Good Luck!! Is that for DE IVF?  Thanks for the recommend. Was that a Russian woman living in Athens I assume?

PeaPea


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Helen3,

I noticed you said that you had been on the waiting list for DE with CRM at London since Feb and hoped to be at top of list by August. Is that for Egg share?  My UK clinic has an 18 month to 2 yr waiting list and I am beginning to realise there are other clinics out there that are much less.  What does CRM stand for? And are it's success rates good? Are it's prices reasonable?

Any info at all would be much appreciated.

Thanks
PeaPea


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Violet66,

Two more questions re Life Clinic in Athens..... What are their costs like and what are their success rates?

Thanks

PeaPea


----------



## lily17

hI girls

I have used AVA Peter Clinic, in St Petersburg, Russia. It is absolutely fab, which is why I have been 9 times!!! The only downside is it is not that easy to get to, we ll thats  A lie- it is easy to get to but you need a visa, which is a bit of a pain filling out forms etc, and its expensive staying there ( the clinic is in the equivalent of Oxford st London -right in the centre of the city)
The rates are pretty average £6000 for cycle of donor IVF( you keep all eggs produced), and their standards/protocols are 2nd to none. Very professional and clean clinic.
I also have had very many recommendations and good reports from CRM, their lists are short, they do egg share, its about 6 month wait.

Lily xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Peapea thank you for the welcome. I have been through a rocky road but count my self lucky to have been a Mummy to my own baby as well as a step daughter who calls me Mummy. On each of my IVF cycles I only had 1 egg but both times fertilised and 4 cell Embryo put back, with BFP from the second attempt. So I am hoping it is 3rd time lucky with DE IVF. 

Lily thank you for the welcome, I have read all the way through this thread, so many determined ladies and partners. You have defiantly been through more IVF cycles than me, each one takes it's tole.

Has anyone had a classical CSec and gone on to have IVF? I have signed to have one Embryo put back but want to change my mind and opt for 2. 

Tigger x


----------



## Helen3

Hi PeaPea,
The waiting list at CRM London is 6-8 months although this can vary, especially depending on the donor you want. We are both tall so I have been told it takes slightly longer to find a tall donor although we don't care about hair or eye colour as my DH & I are very different physically (apart from height) so we think a natural child of ours could have had any variation of our colouring anyway. The only reason tall matters to us is that it might matter to a DE child of ours (ie to look something like his/her parents & the rest of our families) - personally we couldn't give a monkeys.

CRM stands for (I think) Centre of Reproductive Medicine. There are more than one branch nationally, but we are at the London one. When I was researching UK clinics the success rates were good, but be warned, it is hard to compare like with like as clinics quote their successes differently in some cases. However, if you look on the CRM thread (under donor sperm/eggs) you'll see that the girls there seem very happy with the clinic & there certainly seem to be a lot of successes. Another UK clinic I am aware of with shortish waiting list is LWC London (London Womens Clinic). I was quoted a 9-12 month waiting list back in Feb. However, I was private messaged by one FF who had had bad experiences there. So saying, I have also heard some good reports too. Best thing to do is ring around - that's what I did - & asked the same questions of all of them. Some of them have websites and/or will send you hard copy brochures & price lists. I also asked for opinions of clinics on FF (on the donor sperm/eggs board) which was really helpful.

Lily - interested in what you have to say about the Russian clinic. I keep assessing foreign clinics too in case we need a back up plan. How long did it take to get your Russian visa, & do you have to get a visa for every trip or can you get a long - lasting one?

As always good luck everyone!


----------



## lily17

Hi Helen
The Russian visa only takes a week to apply for and come back, but its an extra £100 on your trip and its just a pain cos they want lots of info, like eductation, parents,employers, to be honest I was a bit slap dash with mine, cos I couldnt remember all the details ( I lived in so many differnet places ad had so many jobs!!) so I guessed dates etc and it didnt seem to matter!!!, You apply through a handling agent who does it all for you, so its  more or less guaranteed to be granted. If you dont use a handling agnet its a bit hit and miss that you fill it out correctly and risk getting it rejected, and it is more hassle, as you have to actually go to the Russian embassy  and queue up yourself, ok if you live in London, but for the rest of the country no do-able!
We got our visa through the Russian National Tourist board, we've never had a problem, you do need a visa each time you go.
We always fly KLM to Amsterdam, and then onto a larger plane for the flight to St Petersburg. Its a very romantic city, filled with culture and history. It is very different to anywhere I have ever been in central Europe.  Very Very cold in Winter, we have been several times at minus 15, and so much snow and ice you feel how can anyone live here!?? And then in summer hot and sunny and filled with American tourists from cruise ships docked in the bay of Finland!.If you are looking for white, caucasian egg donors, the population is almost exclusivesly that group. There are no ethic minorities, so fair/blonde/blue eyes/green eyes are plentiful. If fact if you are looking for anything other type of donor than white caucasian, do not go to Russia! In fact the  alarming and unfortunate downside is, because of the almost exlusively very white population, there are dangers if you come from any other ehthic origin....it it not somewhere to travel to in safety if you are black or asian, or mixed race, which is a slightly uneasy situation.  
The clinic is partnered by another clinic in Finland, so there are other nationalities being treated at the clinic. The staff speak Finnish, German and English as well as their own native Russian. 
I would always recommend this clinic, they really know what they are doing- and even though I havent had success with them, many ladies have. Over the years I have used them, I see many ladies on the Russian thread come and go as they all get positives and go on to have their babies, many not English, Slovenians, Italians, French, I have spoken to so many over the years, who all have DE IVF and go onto to have beautiful babies ( including twins and triplets!!)....sadly that has not happened for me......   
All I can do is hope   

Lily X


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Helen3,
Thank you for all the info on CRM.
I think I will send off for some info from them. Bourn where my long list currently is does discount on 1 DE IVF if DP Sperm shares so I need to find out if CRM do that too, although London might be tricky for DP to go through the multiple  
visits over 8 month period for the Sperm sharing.
It does feel when you read the CRM thread that there are a lot of successes and I must admit when I read the Bourn thread it doesn't feel so much like that. However I must remember that this is just a snap shot of what is happening at the clinics.

Tigge66,  Excuse me if I have already asked you this, but which clinic are on you the waiting list for DE IVF? or are you still deciding which one?

Lilly17,  Thanks for the info re your Russian Clinic. Very enlightening. My daughter was adopted from Romania. She is 18 now. I understand what you say about ethnic minorities in Russia. I saw a lot of racial abuse in Romania too:-(

PeaPea


----------



## Helen3

Thanks Lily & PeaPea for your info.
Lily, I will keep everything crossed for a BFP for you one day soon.


----------



## Violet66

Hi PeaPea - sorry for delay. Just arrived home last night and now in dreaded 2 week wait. 

re. Life Clinic - I pay 5000 euros for a donor egg cycle - the great thing about using donor eggs is that you don't have to be in the country very long. I flew in Thursday morning and out Friday night. As the clinic is in Athens I can get there really easily as Easyjet fly twice a day from Gatwick and Olympia and BA have about 6 x flights a day from Heathrow. 

The egg donors are mostly eastern european and russian and are usually students in Athens. 

Overseas clinics, unlike British ones, don't have to publish figures and therefore i don't know the success rates - last time three of us went at the same time and 2 got pregnant and I didn't. 

This time around i have 2 x hatching blastocysts 'the best possible quality' apparently which Dr Dimitris says should give me 70% odds of a pregnancy. 

Good luck with your decision


----------



## lily17

Violet

keeping everything crossed for you   

Lily xx


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Violet66,

Oh you were back in no time weren't you! Did your partner go with you? it was DE FET this time, is that right?

Wow!! Sounds like you have to good ones on board there! I have everything crossed for you!! 

Thanks for all the info. That's really helpful.

Take care of yourself during this 2WW.

PeaPea


----------



## Violet66

PeaPea  - I'm single - so was just me. 

flew in Thursday afternoon - flew out Friday night! Athens is currently over 100 degrees so didn't really want to linger!


----------



## tigge66

Peapea
I am with Complete Fertility Southampton. They are arelatively new private unit but attached to NHS provision. I have had some NHs treatment there.

I have been matched and plan for cycle at the end of Aug. 

T x


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Violet66,

Well good luck. I have everything crossed for you.

WoW! That's hot!

PeaPea


----------



## PeaPea

Good Luck Tigge66!

At the moment I am leaning heavily towards Dogus clinic in Northern Cyprus.
I am very impressed with all aspects of them.

I need to run my thoughts passed DP. That is the trickiest part because it is taking him longer to come to terms with DE concept than me.

PeaPea


----------



## lily17

Pea Pea, 

re: DP just explain that with DE the baby would still have a genetic link with him the father, and would biologically be  both of yours, the only differnece is, in a genetic DNA test the baby wouldnt be linked to you.....simples!  

good luck

Lily xx


----------



## tigge66

Peapea 

Thank you, I am excite but nervous.

I think men seem to take a bit longer to get to where we women are with our natural urge to be parents. My DH says he worries about putting my body through all the trauma of IVF.

Tx


----------



## lily17

Hi Tigge66

IVF can be an emotional rollercoaster- because it doesnt always work- for no apparrent reason, but it is safe, and the body does recover from all the hormones that are given, the meds only try to mimic what the body does to get pregnant but sometimes in larger doses, many ladies have many cycles and recover very quickly, as soon a sthe meds are stoppped, within 24 hours your body starts to get back to normal. ( Ive had 7 cycles of IVF of vaying types!!) ( and I think Im normal!!!  )
The docs say they dont know why IVf doesnt work every time. In theory with the hormones they give you and the procedures they do, it ought to work every time...but it doesnt. My doc said if they could work out why it doesnt work every time- then they would unlock the secrect of reproduction and everyone would get pregnant- but there are still things they dont understand. They can give a women precise doses of hormones, check the womb lining is perfect and everything looks ok, place in a beautiful perfect embryo....and its doesnt work.....they dont know why. So if you are aware of this when you undertake IVf treatment, you have a better understanding of the whole thing, so if it doesnt work as least you are under no illusion that it is the answer to everything....sorry to be gloomy...just being practical. On the plus side-Also lots of ladies have success 1st or 2nd time which is great...then there s a few like me that seem to encounter a few failures 
BUt what Im trying to say in a rambling sort of way..is  dont worry you'll be fine  

Lily xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi Lily

Thank you for the advice, I was very lucky to get BFP on my secnd IVF especially as I only go t1 egg each time.  

My DH and I vividly remember one couple being dissapointed with 7 eggs when we had only 1 and would have been so pleased to have 3! But it is not always down to the number of eggs you get. It just takes the right one at the right time. I know they have learnt that stimulating to have many more than 10 eggs usually result in more imature ones that doen't fertilise and risk hyper stimulation syndrome (OHSS ??).

 to all

Tigger. x


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Lilly17,

Thanks for your words of experience.  That was really helpful to read..


PeaPea


----------



## PeaPea

PS Lilly17,  (and Angel 2012, I mentioned you on Dogus thread),


A couple of days ago I had a good talk with DP and explained all the research I had been doing about Dogus and other clinics in comparisons, home and away and he responded positively regarding my findings about Dogus.  Then yesterday he told me that he thought it was brilliant all the research I had done and he thought it was cool.  I was so relieved has I had been very anxious what his reaction would be.
We now have to talk more and get some more questions answered together and decide what to do including whether we Tandem cycle or just DE cycle.

Lots more talking to do, but given my age nor for too long. And we need to look into the financial side too.

I said to my DP what you said, so thank you

peaPea


----------



## Violet66

it's a negative for me - yet another one. 
Time to quit now, I think....3 x cycles with proven donor eggs - can't see it ever working


----------



## Helen3

Dear Violet,
I am so so sorry to hear about your BFN. I know how hard they are to accept, how very dissappointing it feels. I hope you are getting support, & remember to be extra good to yourself too right now.
Thinking of you
x.


----------



## lily17

Flippin heck Im so sorry Violet  

Its sooooo frustrating, you do everything right, everything looks ok, and yet it still doesnt work...it drives me crazy...  WHY  
Sending a cyber hug  
Take a few days to get over the initial shock of the disappointment, then dust your self down and just think what you may do next.
It can work for some people, and it does....there are 4 or 5 ladies over 45 who are either pregnant already or had their babies on the other older thread...but it just doesnt seem to work for everyone  

In a few days you will know if you feel you have the strength, (and the finances) to try again. You probably need a sort of follow up with your consultant to hear what they think your should do next, and then see how you feel.
There are other clinics and other options and differnet protocols.
Not all protocols and clinics suit everyone. You may find a change of clinic and a new protocol suits you better and you may hit the jackpot......
big sigh....all I can say is...I know how you feel.......  
Lily xxx


----------



## Violet66

Thanks everyone 

Lily, I honestly don't know where the problem is or what else I can do. 

I'm using really young donors - they've been: 27, 25 and 24 - all with proven fertility. I'm having excellent day 5 blastocysts transferred and I'm not getting the merest whiff of implantation. I'll do a beta tomorrow but I strongly suspect the reading will be 0 - as it was with the other two. 

I changed clinics after my first cycle as I wasn't entirely happy there - but I really like my current clinic and totally trust the consultant treating me. He's as baffled as I am and has pulled all the stops out to get me pregnant. This time around before ET he spent ages measuring the distance from the neck of my cervix to the uterus lining and then marking out the measurement on the catheter to get it spot on...he picked a donor that has never failed to produce babies from her embryos (until now of course) and he transferred 2 x hatching blasts which he said were the best he'd seen in a long, long time. 

The reality is that the problem is not with the embryos  - it's with me. 

I've tried immunes, i've had a hysteroscopy, i've had my fibroids done - i just don't think there's anything else to throw at it.

The finances (although they matter) aren't THAT big a deal for me - i could afford more cycles. The thing I worry about is taking all the drugs. I hate it, and I worry what it does to my body. I read so much about the link between high estrogen levels and breast cancer - my estrogen levels were nearly 1,000 on this last cycle. My fear is i end up with no baby and cancer. I know that's gloomy - but there it is.

It is comforting that people know how I feel though and I do appreciate the support from people here.


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Violet66,

I am so very sorry to hear the news.  ((((((hugs)))))))) I don't know what else to say to you.  You must feel so down and frustrated.  Have you used a different Sperm donor each time? or the same one?

PeaPea


----------



## lily17

Violet

Dont worry about the high oestrogen levels, the short time your are exposed really isnt dangerous, lets face it, a women is designed to get pregnant naturally all the time, and nature would have us with high oestrogen levels throughout pregnancy......on and off our entire lives!! if you are relatively fit and not carrying too much excess weight, your exposure to short bursts of high oestrogen levels arent going to do anything other than make you feel flushed and emotional. If there was a link between cancer and IVF, no one would undertake it...or at the very least undertake it with extreame caution......
You are just like me  I too have had young proven donors..... 22, 26, 23.....everything has looks perfect........ 5 BFN and 2positives that have ended 2 weeks after the positive result 
Its very frustrating.
My doc said there is  obviously something they cannot measure- or they arent aware about that is preventing some women getting pregnant.... or staying pregnant -the docs dont know what it is, its  a mystery X ingredient- if they knew  what X is -they could try to help, they check everything they can.....but sometimes it still  just doenst work........ X is missing and it is often missing in older women  .......
Doc said it is highly likely  X is linked to age...because success with IVF is much more common in younger women  ( joy!)

I decided to move on from trying myself because I am very overweight and struggle to keep the weight off ( been the same my whole life) IVF does not work well on over weight women- as body fat makes extra oestrogen that throws out the effectiveness of the IVF drugs you take. I decided to try surrogacy..... I found a lovely lady who has 5 kids of her own,  no fertility problems and a surrogate baby last year...and she has now had 2 transferrs for us, one of them chemical pregnancy and the other positive but early miscarriage the week after getting positive....she is much younger at 37.... and no problems- even she isnt having immediate success-so I just think the whole IVF technique isnt a perfect proceedure. She is now on her 3rd cycle for us- and she has had as many miscarriages as me!!!...so you could take this as an encouraging point- if a professional surrogate with no fertility problems is having trouble conceiving with IVF......it shows it maybe not just you........
Flippin IVF must be the only service in the world you pay for, that you cant get your money back on if there is no positive result!

Dust yourself down, and see how you feel, in a little while,... have you got any blasts in freezer?

Lily xx


----------



## Violet66

Pea - yes different sperm donors each time. 

Lily - thanks for your kind words. I think the surrogacy route is too fraught with difficulties for me - and I'm pretty sure that it's illegal for single women to use them.


----------



## tigge66

Hi all

Violet -   in your decision to call it a day. It can be a harder decision than continuing with treatment. IVF is the big unknwn on long term effects to the body. I know clomid definately increases your risk of ovarian cancer. But having a preganacy after treatment is thought to reduce the risk back down. My DH worries about the effect of the drugs on my body as well as the emotional impact of having failed cycles. I am trying to keep positive. We had thought our fertility journey was coming to an end but we are giving it another go, but this has taken time and I am very aware of my age. Do go for a follow up appointment though as it might help.

Tigger x.


----------



## newchance

Hello lovely ladies  


Just a quick one to let you know after 39 weeks with a really healthy pregnancy, Im delighted to announce the birth of my baby girl on 22 of July. Both of us are fine and I'm still recovering from the elective C-section but things looking good.


She is lovely, pretty, just perfect and we are really happy with VistaHermosa team. Oh well... have to go she is crying     


Good luck for everyone ,


Love xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congratulations Newchance.


----------



## malabar girl

congrats Newchance welcome to the mummy club and yes another girl on the team.
I wish you many happy hours ahead and enjoy as the time flys by so fast. 
Love to all malabar


----------



## Lirac

Many congratulations newchance - am sure you will recover from the section quickly  
Carnivaldiva - how are you? I am only a few days behind you!
Lirac x


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello everyone,

I am very new on here, hope I can join you all.  I confess I have jumped around reading so many posts that I am a bit bewildered!    So many stories, news, information – the excitement!  The highs and the lows…

Off to Melb IVF appointment tomorrow for general chit-chat about where I am at now, results of current blood tests etc. and to generally see what support I can get for donor embryo treatment overseas (is that the right word?  treatment?  Sounds so clinical...).

Of course, I will also ask re embryo adoption and availability here, but I have the single thing going on (Prince Charming - you are LATE!!!) and the age thing going on - at last look 45 was the cut-off for own egg IVF, but egg donors are not exactly thick on the ground here.

So yes... Spain?  Have been hovering and lurking in the international section for a while.  Have not the least idea if Spain is economical, or whether I should consider other countries.  Greece?  I note fellow Aussie Malabar Girl – congratulations!  Any input you have as to the clinical support you received here would be great.  I will await appointment tomorrow to see what the state of play is here in Victoria re support for my overseas donor embryo adventure.

So yes, just wanted to say hi to you all, have been following the post a bit – lots happening.  All the best to us, lots of love and care and kindness - for it is quite a journey isn't it!

Cheery-pip, MsPeaches


----------



## Lirac

Hi Ms Peaches,
I have used Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante - it has a partner relationship wiht my UK clinic. It is very professional and seems to have excellent results - they quoted me 78% with two embryos and 58% with one. I don't think that they will put back more than one embryo anyway if you are over 45.
I have another FF on this site (LML) and she got her second BFP with IB yesterday, so is very excited.
The costs are expensive though compared to other clinics - 6,900 euros plus meds and an pre-treatment that you will need in your home country. I guess at the end of the day, it comes down to what you feel comfortable with and personal recommendation - I know lots of people have very good things to say about Dr Penny in Athens and Reprofit also has good reviews.
Good luck with whatever you decide,
Lirac x


----------



## MsPeaches

Thank you Lirac - I appreciate all the tips and feedback regarding clinics - such a big step to take and we have to give it our best shot.  That is what this whole thing is about isn't it - to give it our best shot and make the most and best we can.

Well, is after midnight here in Oz so must off to bed - will find out if I can have any "Ruth"-like support at my appointment with Melb IVF tomorrow!

Night night, Ms Peaches x


----------



## MsPeaches

Hiya all, have had appt and basically I now have an ob gynae Ivf doctor happy to support me at this end - appt only took ten minutes!  I will be a private patient with this doctor but he will have easy access to my file at the royal women's hospital where he also works with public patients in the reproductive services unit (Melbourne Ivf).    Yay.  Now on to researching clinics in earnest!


----------



## susie52

HI MsPeaches 
Penny at Serum Athens - she has patients from all over the world and she really bends over backwards to help everyone! Its August now so i think the clinic is closed for the month .. but have alook on the Greece thread there`s lots of motivational stuff over there. 
good luck 
susiecy


----------



## MsPeaches

Thank you susiecy, have not explored the Greek side yet but it is on the list - nice tip!  And super useful to have names to contact.
Can't help noticing... your pink signature at the bottom bemoans a lost mojo... while your signature on the left says - 2011 - bring it on!  You can't let your signatures argue with one another?  Sounds like you have mojo and to spare - else you would not be here helping others in the same boat!
I am still looking about - a bit behind in terms of posting on others stories - "it's all about me" at the moment.  Promise I will sort myself out soon - just getting to grips...
Thanks muchly again, really appreciate it -   MsPeaches x


----------



## Carina

newchance said:


> , Im delighted to announce the birth of my baby girl on 22 of July. She is lovely, pretty, just perfect


Big congrats newchance on the birth of your baby girl   I had my baby girl on the same day last year at 39 weeks too!
Enjoy being a mummy, its magical 

Best wishes
Carina xox


----------



## littleoldlady

Ladies
I hate to throw a damper on the encouragement on this and other threads bur inhave just had a really scary experience which may be relevant to others. I had my first donor IVF treatment in Dublin after DH and I attended one of the main Dublin fertility clinics age 47 & 49, about 6 months after we married. No tests at all were carried out, which surprised us, we were told donor IVF was our only hope. A cycle with frozen eggs from Intersono in Ukraine and DH's sperm, which they also insisted on freezing, was unsuccessful and cost €12,000. in the meantime an American friend had adopted two Ukrainian half-brothers ages 4 & 10 in a process which had taken 9 months from initial enquiry to coming home with the boys.

We decided to go the adoption route as we wouldn't be quite such elderly parents and these children already exist, I and the lovely donors wouldn't be taking drugs to bring them into existence. We tried both the Irish health authority, which is not only anti older parents despite there being no legal age limit, they are also against older child adoption. Then we tried the US system for Americans abroad as DH has a US passport, only for the FBI to fail to decipher the fingerprints taken in the Dublin embassy 3 times because they won't use the machine for adoption, only the old cardboard records. Then we learned that Hague Convention signatories like Ukraine insist that you have adoption approval of the country you are resident in as well and that children offered for adoption in non Hague countries like Ethiopia may not actually be orphans and their parents may be expecting them home after the nice foreigner had given them an education.


----------



## littleoldlady

Problems with iPad - story contd.

So I contacted the Dublin clinic again but they said I was too old and to try a clinic abroad with them as satellite service. They were going to charge €1,000 for this which seemed a lot for.a few scans - maybe they would have done blood tests, I don't know, but the assumption all along was that I was too old to conceive. To cut my long story short, I had my transfer in Brno on 2 July and got BFN on 12 July so booked straight back in sigh Reprofit for Sept return and went back on Yasmine.  In Brno I had been having funny feelings in my legs and noticed veins on both of them in the last weeks but put it down to all the sitting around resting in the 2WW and the drugs.

In the early hours of Sunday morning I woke up with terrible pains in my left side and chest and breathing difficulties and was rushed to hospital. I have had a pulmonary embolism, which is a blood clot in my lung, probably from DVT(s) in my leg(s), brought on by the massive doses of oestrogen. The tissue in the lower part of my lung is dead though it may recover with scarring. The tests to determine whether I have a clotting disorder, which would often have been done as part of normal infertility investigations, have now finally been done but the results won't be available for a few weeks.  The terrible pain has subsided but I am still very breathless and it hurts to take a deep breath plus I am very shaken at my narrow escape - 10% of PEs are fatal. I have to inject myself with heparin daily for the next week with daily blood tests then am on warfarin for six months with weekly tests. The haematologist in the hospital was adamant that I must abandon the iVF but my GP says that may women opt for IVF because of clotting related infertility and that I could switch from warfarin, which is teratogenic, to heparin for the treatment and, if successful, the pregnancy. She is getting a second opninion once the blood results are in.


Ladies I am posting this here for two lessons to learn:
1) don't assume your infertility is totally age related and get yourselves tested for thrombophilious (clotting) disorders before going on massive doses of drugs known to cause clots 
2) don't ignore funny feelings in your legs, get a Doppler ultrasound to see if you have a DVT.

Forewarned is forearmed!

LOL


----------



## lily17

Dear littleoldlady

OMG thats such a traumatic story

It isnt routine for clinics to check for blood clotting disorders for IVF, I have been to many clinics here and abroad and expereinced 9 cycles of IVF- not one time was I ever offered clotting tests. 
These problems as only looked and tested for if IVF doesnt work after a number of tries.
It is a problem associated  seperately with age and flying- so add in oestrogen...and  bingo- you have a number of triggers in one hit!
Can you be certain it was oestrogen? or do you just conclude it was oestrogen?
Could it be your age alone? without the oestrogen, would you have had the  PE? Or was is the flying that brought on the DVT and then the PE?
( I had a friend in her forties who out of the blue got DVT after a holiday to Majorca- she was fit, slim and in general good health!)
What ever the cause you have had a lucky escape- I hope you go on to have a full recovery.
For the sake of your health, I would be scared to continue with IVF, IVF &  Pregnancy is so demanding on the body, you do have to be in good general health to undertake both.  
The IVf drugs can have all sorts of undesirable effects on the body. On one cycle I had breathing difficulties and thought I was going to die, i was rushed to A & E, and I was taking the blood thinner Clexane-- Gawd knows what it did to me, but I can just remember not being able to breathe- it was horrid. I recovered very quickly as soon as I stopped the drug.
So yes, I agree, IVF isnt for the faint hearted and there are age related risks to taking large doses of hormones and other drugs.
I do hope you get where you want to be, keep trying the adoption route, its not easy but it can work in the end.....unless you consider surrogacy?
Sending cyber hug and hope   
LILyx
,


----------



## littleoldlady

Thanks Lily

As you could probably see from the length of my post, I've been in shock these past few days. The docs in the hospital hit me with all of the news at the same time when DH was at work on the other side of the country and I was on my own in the hospital - extensiveness of clotting, damage to lung, mortality rate of PE, caused by oestrogen, future donor IVF contraindicated.

I'm going to stay off these boards for a while and get myself better but I would love to help others avoid my situation so I wanted to tell the story somewhere - I would be happily getting ready for my now cancelled 8 Sept cycle in Reprofit with clexane injections if I had known they were needed for the July cycle instead of moping around the house exhausted and making daily trips to the GP for blood tests.

Bye for now, everyone.
LOL


----------



## littleoldlady

Lily
To answer your questions, the haematologist is absolutely definite that the oestrogen caused the clots, the flights weren't long enough. She thinks the funny feelings in my legs may also have been oestrogen and is not sure there were DVTs leading up to the PE. The results of the thrombophilious screen as to whether i have an underlying blood clotting disorder won't be in for a few weeks.
LOL


----------



## Violet66

LOL - my word, what a horrible time you've had. 
I said in an earlier post that I do worry terribly about all the drugs we take and their consequences. 
I'm so sorry you've suffered this and hope you have a full recovery


----------



## rosierose

littleold lady

So sorry to read your story,that's awful.
Please get well soon
Love and hugs from another oldie(I'm 51) who almost died in March from an ectopic.This business is scary,but the desire for a baby is so great...
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Rosierose - the ectopic must have been very scarey. What are your plans now?  

I would anything (almost) to have another a baby. 

How is everyone going with their treatent?

Tigger x.


----------



## Sarana37

Hi all,

Sorry that I don't at the mo' have time to read back all the posts...(have to get offline very soon) Just wanted to say that I am very happily and healthily pregnant, and over 50... I know even some of _you_ may think this too old, but I don't, and feel able and capable of being a good Mum to my little one on the way.

I was extremely lucky enough to have become pregnant on first attempt of IVF (DE) in the UK. So, if you really want it, don't write yourself off at 45, 46, 47 etc! If you have the resources (I don't just mean financial) then keep going, until you are ready to let it go with ease. I've also been incredibly well and healthy throughout this pregnancy, in every respect, so I really believe this little one is meant to be here. I thought time had run out for me 10 years ago!! But when I decided last year to investigate IVF, I realised all was not lost, and I actually felt more capable now. SO, don't lose heart!

all the best,

Sarana


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Sarana that is great news and hope for us all.

Roierose we try to look on the bright side, it has been a hard journey but we were blessed even if it was only for a short time. Good luck with Indian, I too worry about looking like a granny but there seem to be so many trying still at my age. 

Tigger x


----------



## walnut123

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to give everyone hope in saying that I have two donor egg babies, and I am over 45.  My first was born when I was 47 (and a half)  and my second when I was 49.  I am now 50 and still full of energy! 

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## walnut123

Sorry, ladies, may be this was the wrong thread to post on.  

It did take 15 years to get to our first bub, so I understand how difficult things are when you seem to be constantly trying without success.

Hope I haven't upset any one by posting on this thread.


----------



## susie52

Walnut123 
noooo !!! please keep the positive comments coming .. 
how ? when? where ? 
we havent given up hope yet. 
xx


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Walnut123 great you hear your sucess story. how many DEIV cycles did you have? Did you do anything special that you think helped?

Tigger x.


----------



## Nina_uz

Hi Ladies

I have been posting on the Greece Serum threads. I just wanted to let you all know that this morning I got my first   ever at 47.

We are thrilled and I just wanted to say it has taken me 10 years to get here - so ladies don't give up (on the Serum Athens thread I have written in detail about my journey) - we did 2 rounds at ARGC with own eggs when I was 42 and 43 and took a break - through financial and emotional reasons.

Good luck to everyone. 

Nina xxxx


----------



## Helen3

Good luck Nina & everyone else!
I am 49 & still hanging on in there! I am hoping to do DE IVF in the next couple of months in the UK (CRM are talking to us now about a donor). This will be the first time of DE IVF with immune meds, & after 9 years of ttc (with a few breaks for emotional reasons).
We can do it girls!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just wanted to pop on and see how LOL was doing - having had PE to as a result of the BCP (estrogen) - I know how frightening it can be - on a positive there are many women out there who have a clotting disorder, sail through pregnancy and don't even know about the disorder!  It's the unlucky - or I like to think lucky too - ones that end up in this situation.


    Have to agree with Helen - Yes we all can do it!


Take care       


Mini xxx


----------



## Kay123

What a great thread thank you for posting it  Just wanted to share two great successes and hopefully a third to follow  

I have used a donor agency in South Africa "Gift Ov Life" , who are attached to three great South African Clinics offering both brilliant fertility care and fantastic results. Gift Ov Life has a choice of over 200 donors ( with no waiting list) and there is total anonymity (which for me made it a huge plus). The Rand- Pound exchange rate is way in the favour of any UK recipient, making this one of the most affordable options with a very high rate of success. 

The clinic I used claims 65% chance of success in ones first DE IVF and a 92% chance of success if following 3 DE IVF's. Although I was unfortnautely unsuccessful this time I will be travelling back to South AFrica early next year for another attempt.  I know of two other ladies who found their donors through Gift Ov Life who are now pregnant so I really hope this luck rubs off and that just maybe this next time I will be the lucky one  

So if any of you are contemplating the DE route abroad have a look into South Africa. I am going to combine my next DE IVF with some time lying on the beach in sunny Cape Town and maybe some fresh air and sunshine will help do the trick. To all of you on this journey I wish you strength, patience and lots of baeutiful baby dust Kay X


----------



## jules3be

MsPeaches - I strongly recommend Gennet Clinic in Prague who are experts in the field.  Both friendly and professional as well as being excellent value.  Obviously the fact it worked first time for us has made me especially happy with them but would have gone back for a further 3 attempts if they had been necessary.  Good luck with whichever clinic you choose.


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

Nina how have you been since your BFP. Have you had a scan yet?

Helen great to keep the positive attitude while on the rollercoaster.

AFM I had my BL scan and bloods on the 23rd Sept. All fine. started buselin inj and oestrogen. Next scan 6th Sept. ED AF due last week so maybe EC in less than 2 weeks. 

Tigger x.


----------



## babygirlforme

HI LADIES, SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT LOSS AND BFN 
MANNY immune issues are the cause ... to test ALL THE IMMUNES IT IS SOO EXPENSIVE including the treatment  
GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## tigge66

Hi All

This thread has gone a little quiet. I think it needs a little livening up so here goes.....
Quick update, onor EC today.........Donor had 20 eggs, ICSI discussed but decided on just IVF as previous good fertilisation rate, donor having ICSI so although 10 eggs for us at moment may be a couple less once they have ICSIed the other eggs. 

 to all waithing for EC, ET and on the 2ww.


I hope all are well.  
Tigger x.


----------



## Big hat

Hi ladies,

Sarana, Nina and Walnut - thank you for posting about your successes.  It really gives us all hope.

I have quick question to all of you ladies though, we have just had another bfn (this weekend) and I don't want dust to settle.  Clinic now suggest that DH should have DNA fragmentation test and, for us to use his swimmers we are looking at no sooner than January 2012 for our next treatment to begin.  This means I'll be over 45, and one of the clinics we are now looking at are saying that I would need to have a mammogram. Do any of you know if/where they do this privately near London?  I had one a couple of years ago through my GP but am not sure she will be willing to do another.

Any other advice would really be welcome.

regards

Curlyone
xx


----------



## Loll

Hi Ladies

Just wanting to bookmark and say good luck to all you ttc and congratulations to all those with BFP's


I will be 45 in Nov so am almost old enough to post oh here   and although this will now be our last month of ttc naturaly i am very interested in all your stories and would like to keep up with you all and see how your all getting on, if you dont mind? 

Loll x


----------



## Passenger42

Curleyone,  I am 46 and at Bcn IVF in Barcelona and my DP had the DNA fragementation test done for approx €300 there, when they got his sperm results as they needed to look at the quality and it was OK but they also did IMSI for free as part of our shared donor cycle.  I did not need to have a mammogram at Bcn, where as at Eugin I think they wanted me to have one at an additional cost.

I am very happy with the clinic they are lovely there and I am having my 2nd tx in November.

If you contact them they will email you their price list and respond really fast with excellent English.

Passenger x


----------



## Big hat

Hi ladies,

Thank you.  Loll - good luck with ttc!!!!  Passenger, thank you for the info.  I'll look into Barcelona - it seems good that they did the DNA fragmentation on the back of his sperm results.  good luck for November.

xx

Curlyone

xx


----------



## walnut123

Hi Curlyone

I had mammogram done privately. I think that most BUPA hospitals do them, just need to ring and ask when you can go in.  I think the cost was about £200. I travelled quite a long way because there was a longish waiting time for my most local hospital.

Good luck.


----------



## Big hat

Hiya,

Thank you for that Walnut.

regards

Curlyone
xx


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to come and say and introduce myself. I have been reading this thread on and off for a while whilst fully taking part in another thread for Dogus Cyprus.

I am 46 yrs old and will be just turned 47 when I hope to have my first ever IVF cycle next Feb at Dogus in Northern Cyprus.  The cycle will either be a DE one or possibly a tandem cycle. I am having an antral follicle count scan and FSH, AMH, Estrodial and Prolactin blood tests all this week to see if Dr Firdevs at Dogus feels I am a viable tandem cycle candidate.
Just waiting for my AF probably tomorrow as am in our penultimate natural cycle of ttc (but don't expect to given its less than 5% success rate per cycle) and then this next cycle will be our last attempt at ttc naturally. We had stopped 4 months ago but when we realised there were 4 cycles before I was starting on Yasmin oral contraceptive for 3 months (requested by Dr F) we thought it was silly to sit the 4 cycles out without trying. You just never know and we always want to say that we tried as much as we could.

So that is where I am up to. I am currently the oldest (just) woman on the Dogus thread so I thought it might be nice to take the journey along with you over 45s too as we go along this road together.
Hopefully over the next few weeks I will get to know where you are all at like the Dogus ladies who I feel I know so well now. 

PeaPea x


----------



## Loll

Hi girls

Just an update, i did a test on saturday afternoon (day24) and got the faintest of faint lines using a predictor pregnancy hpt. Did one again Monday afternoon using another predictor and the line still very faint but slightly more visable ( you can see the pink in the line so cant be evapration line because they have no colour in them. Anyway Monday afternoon i also used a first responce that was negative. This morning tested again (day 27) and got a very faint line again with the predictor but another negative with first responce. Apprantley first responce can detect hcg levels of 25 but the predictor can detect levels as low as 12 and half.
I am asuming that after 3 tests using predictor that they cant all be faulty and because there is the faintest pink line then some hcg must of been picked up but not enough to show up on first responce. Is my due day tomorrow (day2. I am thinking its most prob a chem preg due to the predictor results that are so faint but slighty more visable on each one.

Just wanted to know if any one experised anything like this? and also to say dont use the predictor it drives you insane   

I am not holding out much hope but have decided that if af does not arrive tomorrow then i wont test again until Thursday and use a clear blue hpt

Good luck to you all

Loll x


----------



## Sarana37

Hi Loll  ,


Just wanted to wish you all the best, and hope the positive results become really fully positive!!


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## Loll

Thank you Sarana37 i need all the luck going   

Loll x


----------



## Kuki2010

Loll,
Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow testing.   
Kukixx


----------



## Loll

Hi Girls
I did 2x tests today (day 2 1 clear blue digtel and the other another predictor. Clear blue was negative and the predictor a stronger more visable PINK line but still faint. No af arrived so dont know what to think other than wait and see if af arrives in next day or two before retesting. Phoned the predictor help line number and was told that it doesnt matter how faint the line is as long as the line is pink then it is a positive. Am thinking it will be a chem preg though   

Thank you
Loll


----------



## PeaPea

Loll,

That's sounds good. Keep the faith and test again in a few days.



PeaPea x


----------



## Loll

Hi Peapea

Started spoting Wed night then as Thurs went on i started bleeding heaver. Went to see gp thursday who said he thought it was most likly early misscarriage, he phoned early pregnancy unit who said if the bleeding got heaver or i started having pains to phone them back, due to concerns over eptopic, other than that they said to wait a few days and retest. I ended up having a normal af flow friday with a lightflow saturday and  little spotting Sunday/Monday. No pains but i know its over. Did phone the epu up friday evening and they said i was too early to scan and if i was having a miss there was nothing that can be done but said to test again in a few days.  It looks like a chem preg and i feel like that was our last chance and it will never happen again!   
On a positive note the gp did say that after next af (Nov) he will send be for bloods re doing in Dec so we know how my fsh levels etc are doing.
Not sure to bother though and just forget about it all. I have been feeling down and rather negative. The strange thing is my boobs still feel a little sencertive but am thinging thats in my head!   

Think the problem with HPT's that can detect small amounts of HCG at early stage and give you a BFP is there is always a chance a chem preg can arise, whereby normaly you would asume its just a bfn and a normal af that is a day or two late

I might re test tomorrow just to confirm bfn 

Thank you for your post
Loll x


----------



## Loll

Peapea so sorry forgot to write in that last message good luck with your next cycle


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Loll,

So very sorry to hear what has happened. I can understand you feeling very low at the moment about what path to take.
Take some time to get your head around it before you decide what to do. 

PeaPea x


----------



## PeaPea

Hi, I have now got my antral follicle count, FSH, Prolactin and Estrodial results back. AMH result to follow.

Antral count on day 4 was 9.
FSH on day 3 was 6.5 and Prolactin and Estrodial on day 3 were within normal ranges.

PeaPea x


----------



## Loll

Peapea your levels are really good.  . I did s hpt this afternoon and used the predictor hpt and bfp faint pink line appered within the time scale. I am now very confussed and expected a bfn. Think I will test again tomorrow and if still positive go back to gp. This is so strange and now am wondering if eptopic


----------



## moon01

Dear Helen,

Thank you for opening this post. I am new to all of this, having only just consulted and understood the acronyms! I am 45 and single (hello Violet, I read your posting and felt a kindred spirit was out there . I have just had IVF in Spain and am on the 2WW. I had my first transfer but two months ago and had a chemical pregnancy. I am wondering if I am not pouring money down the drain when I read of things like immune tests, which I know absolutely nothing about. Could somebody enlighten me? My clinic in Spain told me I need not worry about such tests. Why, I wonder? Where does one go to have them done? I am sorry to sound so ignorant, but I am open (and would be immensely grateful) for any information. 
Thank you.
Moon01


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Moon01,  I have never had immune tests as I have never had IVF before, therefore no IVF failures pointing me towards immune testing and I am trying to save all the money up for the IVF, but I am sure there will be many women on this thread who have had immunes done and know all about them so I hope you get a reply soon.
Did you have OE or DE IVF?


Loll,

Thank you, yes I am quite pleased with my results given my age, I thought they would be a lot worse by now.
Keep the faith with your test results!! Sounds like there is something there to be hopeful about. I think you are doing the right thing to go back to the GP if you get a faint line again tomorrow.  Fingers and toes crossed for you!

As for me: I am on my very last natural cycle attempt to conceive before starting Yasmin oral contraceptive for 3 months as a way of lining up my cycles before IVF in Feb 2012. This has been requested by the consultant at Dogus IVF Centre in Northern Cyprus.  With a success rate of less than 5% per cycle it's a little bit going through the motions but DP and I both feel we don't want to the let the last cycle go by without trying to conceive.
I got my LH Surge yesterday morning so was busy with   last night and for a couple more days yet no doubt.

PeaPea x


----------



## PeaPea

I have just heard back from Consultant after she has gone over my scan and blood results.

On a good front she says my results are very good for my age. Of course however due to my age there is only a slim chance of getting viable own egg embryos after PGD.
However, regardless of which IVF path I go down, she has said that I need to get my fallopian tube removed prior to IVF, which as you can imagine I am dreadfully upset about right now. She says it's because the chance of an ectopic is high with IVF if the tube is not removed.  I have asked them to explain that to me, as if the embryos are transferred into the uterus how can an ectopic occur? Can any of you ladies who have been told  about this or experienced it in the past explain to me?
Also having surgery will put back my IVF cycle a long  way and already I was going to be 47 when I had it and the older I get the chance reduces even with DE.
Plus I don't think the NHS would entertain doing a tube removal if I wasn't having any symptoms would they? and even if they did the waiting list would be long.

I have asked if the consultant wants to see the scans from the Sonographer has she hasn't seen them yet and the report said 'possible slightly distended' tube '2mm diam'  and I had read in the internet that a normal tube is 4-6 mm in one section and 1-2mm in another section so my scan then doesn't seem that remarkable. Plus as you all know I have no confidence in the Sonographer that had to do my scan twice cos she got it wrong the first time and I had to go back into London 2 days later to get it done again and who I didn't feek knew what she was doing while she was scanning.

I have also asked them to clarify something else she said. I couldn't tell if she was saying the success rate is better with the hormones in body during tandem or during DE only cycle. What have you all been told?  I had heard previously by rumour really that the hormones were better for pregnancy in a non tandem cycle.

Anyway I should get further clarification soon but right now I am feeling very low and tearful, which totally messes up by stress levels in my very last month of trying to conceive naturally and trying to stay calm.  

PeaPea x


----------



## cymbeline

Pea Pea,
              You poor thing - it sounds like one hurdle after another for you at the moment - I am so sorry. It does seem odd what you have been told. I will ring a friend who is an IVF sister in Cambridge and find out as I have never heard this before.

No wonder you feel despairing and low. I really hope you can perhaps have a second opinion on your tube. I suppose you have to weigh up the pros and cons of waiting or not - I can understand any delay will feel like an impossible wait right now. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sarana37

Hi Pea Pea, 


It's apparently true that ectopic pregnancy is much more common in IVF pregnancies. There is a chance when the embryos are implanted that one can travel back up the fallopian tube. I had two embryos implanted and at about 6 weeks began to have really awful, worse than period, cramps, and bleeding. I had tested positive and wondered if I was losing the babes, however my HCG levels were high, so it was confusing. After this happening on and off and getting for 4 days, I ended up in hospital. Their big concern was ectopic. I had a scan and one embryo was there, with heartbeat. The other one couldn't be seen clearly though they saw something on my right ovary. As they couldn't be sure what it was, I was monitored for about 4 days in hosp - they didn't want to take the risk of letting me go home, as it could be so dangerous ! By then the pain had gone and bleeding had eased off. To cut a long story short, they eventually agreed with me that I had probably miscarried the other embryo when I though I had (from what I saw come out), and that what they were seeing on the scans was an ovarian cyst. (the pain and bleeding were all part of the miscarriage) I was lucky! And also very grateful for the careful monitoring, to be sure. 


My little survivor is still doing well and now has just a few weeks before being born - I can't wait to meet him!


Despite the increased risks of ectopic pregnancy, it does sound a bit drastic having your fallopian tube removed. Perhaps they have other reasons to suggest this. Make sure it's essential before you agree to it.


best of luck,


Sarana


----------



## Loll

Hi all

Peapea i agree with Sarana to discuss in detail if it is really essential first.

AFM well final got a negative result today on hpt, feeling rather down but can now stop worrying about what was going on and except it was a chem preg.

Good luck to you all
Loll x


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Loll,
I am so very sorry.. Please be extra kind to yourself.
Thinking of you.    
Love. Kukixx


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Loll,

So sorry to hear you news. I hope you are going to be ok 
Thanks for the advice. Yes, I am going to be totally sure about things before I make any decisions.

Noahsark,  Thank you for speaking to that person that you know. That's very kind of you and it will be interesting to see what they say.

Sarana, It's so wonderful to hear you have come through all that and the big event is so near now. I wish you well. Do let us know when you baby is born.  Yes, I am going to be quite picky about this issue with my tube until I know for sure.

The clinic asked me to email the scan of my tube to them today so I have done that and just waiting now until the Consultant looks at it and gives further confirmation or a different thought.
I have suggested to them that perhaps a dye test would be a good thing to get done to confirm any problem.
Also despite my good results and the chance to go tandem, myself and DP are talking a lot and maybe now moving towards just DE IVF. Still more talking to do yet.  This tube issue is rather over shadowing the rest of it at the moment as it throws up in the air when the IVF might be and I am supposed to be starting the Yasmin at the beginning of my next cycle in 3 month prep for IVF.

PeaPea x


----------



## Loll

Thank you all for you well wishes

Peapea - not sure what your probs are with your tubes but can i just say that i was diagnosed with endo some years ago. Had a camra in to see what was going on and showed both tubes where effected with endo and utreus but ovaries was both clear. Went in for dye test and yes both tubes totally blocked. few months later while waiting to see consultant regarding options i fell preggers  with my youngest daughter (now 15) She was my miracle baby   more so because i then bleed at 8, 12 and 16 weeks. Consultant was shocked with my pregnancy as was i so goes to prove you just never know! i can still remember the dates.. appoimtment with consultant was the 10th of Jan and it was on the 8th of Jan i did hpt. The consultant scanned me the same day he saw me and there was the sac a week later a strong heartbeat! woo against all odds and i fell pregnant with two blocked tubes, now thats some going


Good Luck
Loll x


----------



## PeaPea

Loll,

Amazing story!  I have heard of this happening after dye tests. Even when blocked tubes are diagnosed the dye being flushed through makes it possible. They say the best time to try IVF is after a dye test.

My dye test in 1992 showed blocked tubes (endometriosis) and then 6 mths later after treatment they were totally clear. I had a dye test in 2009 and they were totally clear then too. What is at issue at the moment is a possible slightly dilated tube and my consultant feeling that I should get it removed before IVF cycle.  I need to get medical opinions on it

PeaPea x


----------



## PeaPea

Hi ladies,

Have got the reply from my consultant re my right tube...

"...... when the tube appears like that on the scan, it is usually an indication of fluid in the tube and infection.  If we see the tube like this on the ultrasound, we always remove it. I suggest that the tube is swollen. The tube can be removed by a laparoscopy procedure. "

(I have read tonight that it's also usually an indication of blockage at the distal end of the tube which makes the tube fill with fluid)

The consultant at the clinic in Northern Cyprus said she can do the tube removal and has given me a price for that.
I also need to see my GP and see where things stand on getting it done on the NHS and waiting times etc. And I need to find out how much this surgery would be privately in the UK, then DP and I need to make a decision about where and who with to get it done with.  
Whoever I have it done with the minimum time I can do an IVF cycle after a salpingectomy is 3 months. So if I have it done on the NHS which has a government treatment time  for the majority of cases of 18 weeks then if I include the time it takes to get to see the GP I want to then we are looking at a total of about 8 months from now before we can go to Dogus for IVF.

DP and I are both realising that this issue is more important than if we do tandem or DE.  I have fluid in my right tube which is toxic to embryos, can half the success rate of an IVF cycle and can cause more likelihood of ectopics because the tube can't send the embryo back down the tube if it migrates up it after transfer.    If the wait to put that right so I am improve my chances of pregnancy is at the expense of having tandem because I will go further into my 48th year by then, then it's fate and the price to pay. DP and I have both been realising that although my hormone results and follicle  number were good to go for tandem that the success rate was going to slim for my eggs and because the hormonal prep of my body for DE creates more success than the prep for tandem we have to be realistic and think about the bigger picture. So DP and I are beginning to let go of tandem. DP is doing a much better job of this than I am but I will get there.

DP said tonight that the most important thing right now is my health and me being put right if something is wrong with me and we deal with everything after that.

So ladies I won't be starting Yasmin in November now and I will be stopping Aspirin when I get to the end of my current 2WW (which given my tube isn't likely to have worked anyway). I will need to be well off the Aspirin for my surgery.  I will still pop in and see how you are all doing and occasionally post but I will fade into the background a bit while I go through what I must interpret as getting my fertility back.

If I go down the NHS route then my IVF will be moved back from Feb 2012 to at least June at the earliest.
If I go down the private route it may only be put back a little bit but we may be a few thousand pounds worse off and less money for the IVF.
it seems I may have no choice but to delay and accept the DE path once I am healed and ready.

I wish you all every success.

PeaPea x


----------



## Loll

Peapea i am sending you lots of    and   that for which ever route you choose will be the right one for you x


----------



## PeaPea

Thank you Loll,

Take care of yourself!



PeaPea x


----------



## weeandtastie

Hi everyone
I wanted to reply to this thread because  feel like I've been trying forever and with quite a low AMH and two failed IVFs I'm in need of a bit of help to go down the Donor egg route,
I've done a lot of internet  research (as you do!lol  )  and I'm thinking of plunking for Dogus in N Cyprus and doing a Tandem cycle as I don't want to give up on my old fusty eggs yet!! 
Has anyone been to Dogus in Cyprus and  tried to do a Tandem Cycle and had any success

Thanks for your responses

Louise

age 42


----------



## Loll

Hi weeandtastie cant help with the cyprus question but wanted to say welcome and good luck on your journey

Loll x


----------



## sky7

Hi All
Not posted on this thread for some time.  I have been in Oz for last 2 months, and have finally caught up with the thread, but it looks as though it has come to an abrupt end?
I am hoping to use my frozen embryos early next year at IB.  I was told by IB that I had to wait at least a year before I could try again.  However fortunately they have said that the cut off although is usually 50 they will let me go to 51, so fingers crossed one of the 4 works again.
I hope the thread has not ended.
Look forward to hearing from someone soon.
Sky7


----------



## malabar girl

HI Sky I live in OZ and travel to greece I had 2 cycles there and had a dd 8 weeks b4 my 50th birthday. I am going back again in Jan for another try as the cut off there is 51 so I only have till may 2012. Good luck and keep me posted on whats happening Malabar


----------



## sky7

Hi Malabar
Thanks for replying.  Is the thread still active as far as you are aware?  I hae sent you message.
Sky7


----------



## jules3be

Sky 7 lots of luck to you        

Malabar girl - lots of luck to you also        

I don't often find time to post and wonder if it is appropriate now as I have my babies?  However I do read whenever anyone posts as us oldies need to stick together! 

love to all xx


----------



## Babycalm

Sky7 - just to say that I keep my eye on this thread but haven't posted for ages. Twin pregnancy going fine - planned c-section will fall just either side of my 51st birthday!   Agree about us oldies sticking together. You never know who's lurking on the thread and could be inspired by our stories!!


----------



## malabar girl

Maybe we should start a new thread for mums that are over 50 that used donor eggs


----------



## PeaPea

Hi WeeandTastie,

I am on the Dogus thread and there are women on there who have been through the experience of tandem at Dogus. They are a lovely bunch of women on there. It's a very active thread and races along at a breathtaking pace as so many women go out there.

Pop over and introduce yourself and you can get your questions answered.

This link should take you there. Let me know if it doesn't

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273336.0

PeaPea x


----------



## Babycalm

I have been thinking of that!


----------



## FairyDust47

Yes I am 46 and using donor eggs, got my BFP on second try. Still got two frozen so who knows may try again before or after 50!


----------



## malabar girl

Morning ladies hope us older mums can have a general chat as most of us are going to try again anyway   

FD47 good luck I will be 51 in may 2012 and I am going back in Jan so fingers crossed I will get another beautiful bub to complete our lives.

Sky7 was great to meet you in sydney you have a lovely dd and DH enjoyed our day out with you.
Love to all Malabar XXX


----------



## daisyg

Boy/girl twins at 46 - now 5 years old!  Born from donor embryo at IVI Valencia.  Success after many tries with own eggs and DE.

Would recommend to all trying to have as many diagnostic tests before cycling as possible, as so often failure with DE continues because as we age (!) more issues will get in the way of a successful cycle (sadly).

Please ask GP to do as many tests as possible before cycling.  I lost 6 pregnancies before being diagnosed with clotting and autoimmune disorders.  Only when medicated for these was I successful.

Best,
Daisy
x


----------



## jeeves

Hi - lurking 49 year old- going to serum but a bit anxious about reaction of family if it works. Did you have health problems with the pregnancy itself? Seems a very happy thread I must say ....


----------



## daisyg

No major health problems with twin pg at 46, but it wasn't all plain sailing by any means.  Cesarean at 37.5 weeks so all good.  Able to breastfeed twins for 2 years etc.  However, was very regularly monitored by my hospital due to age and clotting/autoimmune issues.

There is no getting away from the fact that you are 49 and are inevitably more prone to issues and are a high risk pregnancy, BUT if you are closely monitored and are starting in good health there is no reason why you shouldn't have a good pg.

Just as important at 49 (or any age) is to make sure you and DH do not have any issues which may prevent pg or cause miscarriage, e.g. uterine, thryoid, clotting, autoimmune, sperm, infection etc etc.

DE only addresses age of eggs, it cannot solve any other system issues with you or DH.

Best,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## malabar girl

jeeves - Hi I was pg last year at 49 and I had no health issues the midwives said I was doing better then girls 30 years younger. I had no blood pressure or swelling I did have Gestational diabeties as I have with all my pg's. I only had one injection of insulin at bedtime. I contoroled my diet b4 and during and only put on 2 kgs. I did not have positive support from my mother or sister they thought I was and    and that if my husband wanted kids then why didn't he marry someone younger. Well guess who was at the hospital all the time    I have a supportive group of people around me and life is great. I have another FF that lives close to me and we meet up and talk all the time. If I worried about what people thought you would not get out of bed.

Now my DD is almost 8 months and I am back to Greece on the 5th Jan to try again so I will be 51 for the next birth. Good luck with what ever path you choose. Malabar XX

Hi to everyone else


----------



## finonina

Hi all,

Thank you for this thread. Your stories are inspirational! I'm considering trying again with DE/DS at Serum after BFN in April. Husband thinks I'm mad - now he's coming up to 50 he says he doesn't want to spend the next 20 years bringing up kids. I do! I'm planning a dummy run with my London clinic with Viagra pessaries as I've always had issues with a thin lining. If that works will go ahead in Feb/March next year.


----------



## Sarana37

Go for it *Finonina *(and others)!

I'm in my fifties and having my first baby in the next 2 weeks  !! had no complications at all (other than early miscarriage of one embryo) - no morning sickness, no nausea, perfect blood pressure, no swollen ankles, no GDiabetes, no backache - just a big bump and great feeling of being well! ... I think the fact that I prepared really well in advance may have helped, looking at all aspects of my health and well-being to give myself the best chance, and I got pregnant on first full attempt! (first ever pregnancy)  .

I'm so happy to have gotten this far, best decision ever (despite any financial challenges) so if it's what you want, I really hope it happens for you,

*Malabar girl* - cant believe your little one is already 8 months! Really hope you are lucky once more on your next trip to Greece!

Yeah, maybe we need an over 50's thread! 

all the best,

Sarana


----------



## finonina

Hi Sarana37, congratulations and good luck for delivery! I feel even more inspired now! F x


----------



## Loll

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely sunshine on this Sunday afternoon

Well its very early days for me and today i am on day 25 of my cycle. I did a early hpt and got a faint pink line this morning, its my birthday tomorrow and i will be 45, yeeks! 
Although i dont hold out much hope for a viable pregnacy due to the fact that i did excatly the same last month which turned out to be a chem pregnancy. However whats the chances of getting pregnant 2 months running naturaly at my age and so just wanted to say that in its self is amazing.
I am hoping that the line gets a much deeper over next few days so i can feel that my little bubber is in with a chance however at this moment i am too negative to get even a little excited and my thoughts are that its more likely to be another chem preg!


Loll


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Loll,

Wow!! Fingers and toes crossed for you that this time that line gets stronger!!  Keep the faith! 


PeaPea x


----------



## Loll

Thank you peapea i am in need of some    i still cant believe it myself and keep rechecking the hpt stick.   The line is faint but its clear enough to see the pink line without having to tilt it or move it around etc so i know that thats good but wish it was a strong line then i wouldnt worry too much that it will end in chem preg again as i dont think i could take it again. Last month the line did get stronger as the days went on but never what you could call a strong positive and thats just what i need to see.

The chances are very slim at my age i know that but hey two BFP's back to back in 2 x cycle's is indeed very good going even if they do both end in chem preg!   

How are you feeling chick? hope your more positive regarding your tubes now and getting ready for treatment


----------



## Cov Kid

Hi Ladies,

Very inspiring reading all your stories. I turned 46 in September and felt like time was running out for me but I can see from your posts that it's still possible. So far on my various IVFs, DEIVFs and DEFETs I've never had a single BFP. As I have always had great lining and top quality eggs (except for my OEIVF) I was feeling a little downhearted and felt it would never work for me. However I've taken the opportunity to have as many tests done between failed cycles and certainly in my case it has thrown some light on what might be causing the problem - clotting issues.

Daisy G, I noticed that you have been diagnosed with Factor V Leiden and MTHFR. I've just been diagnosed with both of these clotting disorders (I even have homozygous MTHFR). I have only just advised my clinic (Isida in the Ukraine) and they have now added 40ml of clexane and 75mg of aspirin to my protocol. Can you remember what you were advised? Did you take extra folic acid, B6 and B12?

Cov Kid x


----------



## Loll

Just an update i have started to bleed today so looks like a repeat of last month, nurse said it could of just been a little hcg left over from last month but i tested until i got a bfn so i dthat   

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi ladies,
Just a quick post. Most of us that are over 45 and using DO are on different sites depending on where we are going. I'm on the Gennet support thread because of that's the clinic I'm using currently. If you decide on a clinic try one of the support threads there. I'm 49 and this will be our second DO transfer now in November. Gennet has had a lot of good results and we went down there in July to check them out. I don't have any issues with pregnancy just age so this is a last chance thing for us. Hope you all have a good day and lot's of     to all


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Loll,

So sorry to hear your news. You must be so upset.  

Take care of yourself

PeaPea x


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know that I have merged the 2 over 45 threads together, renamed and called this Part 1.  No posts have been deleted.  Any queries please let me know

Shelley xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies, I see I am not alone at my age trying to have a child after a lot of problems. I hope all will have at least a healthy baby in your arms. I am struggling with very low tsh, anti tpo... Good luck!


----------



## Helen3

Hello everyone,
I hope you won't mind me coming back to this thread. I was on it a while ago but have mainly been on the donor egg thread. I just want to give you all hope because I have just had my first BFP after a decade of ttc! This cycle was our 2nd DE IVF, but the first DE IVF with immune treatment....I was so gob-smaked when I read the HPT that I kept looking at it in disbelief. I have since done another & a blood test - all BFP!!!

Wishing you all all the luck in the world for BFPs
xxx


----------



## Oceana

Congratulations Helen,
I have also just started immune treatment and in December will be doing my 2nd DEIVF and the first with immune treatment. Hope I can follow your luck.

Loll, sorry to hear your news I can relate the negative thoughts surrounding natural BFP's. Take care.


----------



## babygirlforme

Wonderful news Helen3, congratulations!
Goog luck to all!


----------



## malabar girl

Congrats Helen enjoy and you will soon have your baby.
I do not have any immune issues my only issue is age and I got my BFP on my second attempt as well. As a result you can see is my bub who is 8 months old on friday. I am back to athens in Jan 2012 for my next attempt. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Oceana

Hi Malabar,
Photo is gorgeous. Looks like I will be in Athens around Dec 5th, giving me a great or terrible Christmas


----------



## malabar girl

HI L glad your well S has left for bruno yesterday she did not have the meds.
I am due out there on the 5th Jan still give us a call sometime good luck with your trip and I guess all 3 of us will be pg at the same time Lynne


----------



## Oceana

Hi Malabar,
That would be good wouldn't it, all the same time.
I don't have long to wait now.


----------



## malabar girl

ASPRINKLEOFLIGHT wow you have such worries I had 2 dd concieved naturally with my 2 previous hubands. They are 19 and 12 I married 3 years ago and have been with current ( last DH forever he is the one) 8 years we had concieved 6 times and lost all.
Then at 49 went to athens to have the ivf and had 2 cycles and 8 weeks before my 50th birthday our dd was born see pic on the left. I found most people were supportive and happy and no one believes my age anyway I have more than enough energy to cope. At your age you are wiser and know what to do I am so thrilled with the ease of motherhood that I am off to get pg again in Jan 2012 so I would say don't worry what people think and our life expectancy is well into the 80's so you will be around along time with your new bub. I would say go for it have you not thought of carring yourself as you are not too old??
I don't know about surrogate can not comment on that but I guess if I could not have had my DH child I would have gone down that road to fulfill his dream of a child as he has been a wonderful dad to my 2 children he is their dad no matter what. The real dad is the one who raises them and is there for them every day . Good luck Malabar


----------



## Helen3

Lovely to read your words Malabar Girl.
I am 49 & will be just 50 if this pg goes to term    
I do sometimes worry a little about energy & health, & what others might think, but I think overall once our baby is here I will be so happy & it will all work out. I told my sister last night about our BFP & she was overjoyed - such a wonderful reaction which means so much.
Good luck Malabar with your 2nd attempt - your DD looks gorgeous.


----------



## Lirac

I was surprised at how many 'older ladies' were giving birth at the hospital - I have never felt an oddity and the only people who have ever passed comment are my parents who were just relieved that I hadn't given up on the idea!
I haven't had any issues with energy - one of the advantages of being older is possibly that you have jobs which mean you have a bit more freedom?
Lirac x


----------



## Carina

I'm overjoyed for you too Helen!  Don't worry about your energy levels, you will find it somewhere!  Mine is 15 months now & I am out every afternoon with her, shopping, on the swings, swimming, etc.  Yes I am exhausted by 7pm when she goes to bed, but so happy & she sleeps from 7 - 8am so I have plenty of time to get some good zzzz's before she wakes.  She is a lively, happy toddler & she keeps us young!  

Best of luck with your pregnancy   

Hi to everyone else here    &    to all ttc!

C x


----------



## malabar girl

Helen congrat hope all goes well.
Lirac glad too see that you are having another I too am going back to greece in Jan 2012 to get pg.
Carina very cute and yes sleep when they sleep. My bub is 8 months today and she sleeps from 7pm - 6am   

Good luck everyone that is thinking about it just do it and you will love it


----------



## guinevere

Thank you for all the encouragement ladies - you're an inspiration


----------



## malabar girl

NO problems thats what we are here for and please lets keep active on this tread maybe start the 50+ thread?


----------



## SaSaSee

Hello Ladies,


I am so happy to find this thread of 45  ers.   I am 49, will be 50 in January 2012. We have done 2 full DE cycles (2 transfers of 2 embryos each time) with no success. The last one in April 2011. Well, the first one was a chemical pregnancy actually. I have seen Dr. G this year, the tests showed I had several issues, mycoplasma in uterus, raised NK cells, thrombophilia indications etc. We have finished our antibiotic treatment and I am waiting for my period to begin to start taking the pill. The transfer is planned for January 2012, just before my 50th. We moved clinics from IVI Madrid to Procreatec as we were looking for a more personalised approach. There are times when my head is telling me to forget the whole thing, I'm too old blah blah blah. I know that is nonsense thinking.  It is reassuring to come here and read all of your uplifting success stories and the wisdom you share. I am very hopeful for this next cycle, that the immune isues may have been the problem and we have a fighting chance this time.


I won't go on and on, just so happy to know there are others like me out there and I am not on this journey alone. 


Good luck to all


Sxx


----------



## malabar girl

welcome sasasee I am 50 and had my bub at 8 weeks short of that and I am going back to Greece in Jan for another pg.
Good luck malabar


----------



## Mamma

I am 47 years "young", our son is only 13 months of age (donated eggs + my husbands sperm) and now we wish to try to get a sister / brother to him. 
Too bad that the clinics here in Finland wont help us even there is no law telling that I am too old to be treated.
We do have a donor of our own (29 years old) and now we wonder if we could get help from UK. I just could not find the information if there is a "age-limit" for using donated eggs...please let me know if I ought to stop looking for clinics because of my age.

Yours
Mamma


----------



## carnivaldiva

Mamma, the clinic I used in Cyprus was treating a 61 year old.  She already had a set of twins under 5.  I believe the cut off age in UK is 50?

Good luck.


----------



## Mamma

Thanks Carnivaldiva. 

Maybe I will just contact one of the clinics in London.

It would be so much easier if one could find all the laws about the age-issues of all the countries somewhere, it really drives me nuts when I do try to find the information that is not written in any web-sites of the clinics.


----------



## daisyg

The best place to look is on the HFEA website. You can search clinics in the UK and London specifically targetting DE and age. I did an initial search and came up with this:-

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/AdvancedSearch.aspx

Best clinics are probably CRM, Lister, London Fertility Centre - then UCH, ARGC, LWC and you can discuss with them providing your own known donor.

Most of them would appear to have 50 as the upper age limit.

It is a good place to start.

Best of luck,

Daisy
xxx


----------



## malabar girl

HI Mamma you are only young    I agree with daisyg I am in australia and the cut off is 50 and in Greece it is 51 as in most clinics as that is the natural meno age. So that is why I am off in Jan back to greece before I turn 51 in may 2012.
Good luck love malabar


----------



## Mamma

Hi Ladies,
I sent e-mails to several clinics located in London and now I am just waiting their e-mails.

It is not too easy to pick which clinic is the one for us as they all seem to have different way of telling the price. 

I do know that one should not think money at all but the cold fact is that we are not that rich that we could just forget the money-issue totally. It is not even that cheap to travel to London and stay there for about one week so of course we would like to find a clinic that is not too expensive (but it must still be great, you know...)

HUGS
Mamma


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi Ladies, I am happy too to find this 45+   and I hope... soon... I can try my first DEIVF, where, I do not know , but first I have to fix my TSH, anti-TPO, T3 and maybe more than that 
Good luck to all!


----------



## urbangirl

Mamma, why do you want to go to London if money's an issue? It's ridiculously expensive there, I would look closer to home in Europe if I were you, less travel for you also, not to mention your accommodation etc etc.  The Lister and ARGC are particularly expensive.

DaisyG, you say: Best clinics are probably CRM, Lister, London Fertility Centre - then UCH, ARGC, LWC- I just wondered why you said those, do you mean best for donor? I know you have been through a lot and know your stuff, but I thought Lister and ARGC were the best, and I wouldn't expect to see LWC on the list... Just wondering if you know something I don't, though I have more or less given up on London and their ridiclous prices!
Good luck to all, I will be on this thread in the not too distant future!!
Babbbbbbee dust!!!!!!!


----------



## daisyg

> I am 47 years "young", our son is only 13 months of age (donated eggs + my husbands sperm) and now we wish to try to get a sister / brother to him.
> Too bad that the clinics here in Finland wont help us even there is no law telling that I am too old to be treated.
> We do have a donor of our own (29 years old) and now we wonder if we could get help from UK. I just could not find the information if there is a "age-limit" for using donated eggs...please let me know if I ought to stop looking for clinics because of my age.


Hi Urbangirl,

The answer was specific to Mamma because my understanding (may be wrong though), is that she wants to bring her own known donor to the UK and is worried about an age cut off.

The clinics I quoted are those which may be more amenable to bringing a known donor from abroad or here and have an older age cut off.

Certainly the ARGC and Lister (and CARE Notts) are probably best for over 40s OE.

Lister, CARE Notts, CRM and other UK clinics are good for DE (inc. egg share), BUT ARGC is not known for its DE programme. LWC and LFC again may be more amenable to bringing a donor.

I agree that the list I gave is not in conventional order, but they may be more helpful for Mamma in her quest to provide her own donor.

There are shorter waiting lists for DE at other UK clinics I believe... National Gamete Donation Trust will have more info. on latest waiting times possibly.

Obviously another reason for staying in the UK is so that a child can have information about their donor.

I have now confused myself!!

Mamma,

You will not be able to bring a known donor to any European clinics unfortunately. However, depending on your finances of course, you may want to investigate the US?

I believe most top clinics in the UK have a cut off of 50 for DE...

Wishing you the best of luck.

Daisy
xxx

Daisy
xxx


----------



## Mamma

Hello all,
the reason we wish to come to London is that we do have our own donor and having a known donor is not legal in every country unless donor is a sister to the coming mother.

Of course money is always an issue; if the results of clinics are the same why should we go to that one that is most expensive ; ). To us it is about all the same how "lovely" the workers are at the clinic, we are not looking for new friends but good results.

We can not travel to US as we can not travel all at the same time. Now we are planning this London trip to be done so that my husband and our donor will travel there first, then my husband comes back home and I will take a flight to London. The donor will stay there all the time resting and then we´ll travel back home together.

Now it seems that only one clinic in London is interested getting new patients, only one of them wrote me back. Let´s see if the others will contact me soon.

have a nice day
Mamma


----------



## malabar girl

HI Mamma just wanting to wish you luck with your trip and hope that all works out for you.     Malabar


----------



## urbangirl

Oh, I see, Daisy & Mamma. How complicated they make it, I feel that is very unfair.  I know there are similar problems with couriering donor sperm to some European clinics, some countries do not allow it, you can only use their own which is also a big problem as often they can only provide eye colour / hair etc- just very basic information which is no good for women who like to have a bit more choice and info on the father.  Personally I think it is very bad, Mamma, that you have to spend extra money coming to UK because of the DE laws, so I really hope it works perfectly for you, first go.     

Thank you Daisy, always excellent information so helpful to all


----------



## Mamma

Hello Ladies,
if our son, 14 months, would not have the possibility to get the name of the donor when he turns 18 years we would not mind too much using anonymous donor. 
We want both our children to have the possibility of contacting the donor that helped us to have them as our children, so for us the only way to even try to get a baby is using known donor or open donor. Getting a "match" with open donor might be difficult. And now when there is this one woman who could easily be my sister (we look like sisters) it would be just stupid for us to have an anynymous donor.

Now the only clinic (in London) that did contact me tries to make things really, really difficult. They say that because we do already have one child with donor-egg we do not have to go to their clinic to meet them for consultation BUT we all (me, my husband and the donor) must talk to their doctor on the phone. This costs us £295 x 2 and this is only because they want to be sure that we all understand the egg donation-system. 

Really, this sounds like making things more difficult than needed and just money making. Here in Finland we have already payed a visit to psychologist, to the doctors etc. so we really know what this donated egg- thing is about.

Maybe I will just write them and tell them that we are no longer interested in their clinic but will find another one with little bit more of common sense. (yep, I know I am not easy to please...)

Take care,
with best wishes to all you lovely ladies
Mamma


----------



## urbangirl

Mamma, that'soutrageous! Could you not put it to them that if you were both in London you would be having the consult together, at the same time, i.e. 1 x £295 and you do not need to have the same information relayed to you both separately, since you live together and one can pass the information on to the other with ease!  I would not let them get away with this so easily.  If it were me I would get a piece of paper from the phsychologists etc I saw confirming your discussion and the points you covered and fax that to them with said people's contact numbers.  This will prove you understand the process and the professionals you saw considered you ready for it.  It wil also mean that they are 'covered'adn don't look unprofessional. Good luck, I hope you can move forward on this, every kind of cycle involves these types of beaurocratic obstacles, one just has to 'play the game'!!!


----------



## DCS

Hello Ladies, I need some help please. I am 45 and using DE. How important is the make up of the donor. I have a 27 year old donor but she is 3 stone heavier than me and shorter. Is this important or am I looking into it too deeply. Thank you. xxx


----------



## malabar girl

DCS I believe that if she is prepared to help you then you should be happy for this as it is a big ask. I think ppl get to rapped up in the donor profile and you can be so hard and negative. What garentee to you have that if you had your on bio child that they would be tall and slim this is pretty sad if this is all that is stopping you. This person is giving you the gift of life just accept it with grace. I don't know anything about my donor other then age and hair and eye colour. The most important thing for me was to be humble and accept what a fantastic gift I was given with no strings attached. I am so happy with the end result good luck with your tx.


----------



## Mamma

Dear DCS,
The donor who did help us to get this 14 months old son is 20 cm shorter than I am.
But; our son looks just like his brother (who died at the age of 15 years in a traffic accident) at this age. 

So all the people who knew our first born son tell us that our toddler is like a copy of his brother and we just smile and agree with them.


----------



## malabar girl

HI Mamma same for me I know very little about donor as I did not care as I wanted to have my husbands child. She look excatly like her eldest sister and everyone says the same    so we just smile and forget all about the way she was concieved.
it is amazing how often you here the same stories of them looking like their sibblings


----------



## DCS

Thank you ladies - just wanted I need a wake up call ! xxx


----------



## Dawn C A

Hi 

I am 49 and just started my 7th cycle the first four were my own eggs and husbands sperm second 2 egg sharing and husbands sperm got pregnant with 6th 2 and lost both was devastated  now getting divorced and just started my 1st egg donation and sperm donation abroad went to Madrid this week to check everything out all seems ok so this time I am doing it on my own and and excited and very positive that this time it will work if it does not I have lots of things to fall back on I am a trained teaching assistant sing in a choir and solo play badminton also just passed a course to teach Zumba and went along today as a volunteer for the 2012 Olympics so I am just praying that its my turn now.


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck Dawn CA I got pg at 49 and had my bub 8 weeks b4 my 50th B/day so u are going it alone you will have you bub no problem as you will not have any stress do what you want when you need to. Remember to rest and relax Malabar


----------



## babygirlforme

DAWN C A - Good luck


----------



## Inkapl

Hi Girls, 


Anybody 47+ and thinking of a Tandem cycle?


We are still trying naturally and considering going to North Cyprus for a Tandem cycle. I am having acupuncture and chinese herbs.  I am still hoping to conceive naturally but planning ahead.


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## daisyg

Inkapal,

Just a word of caustion if you are moving to ivf - chinese herbs are not advised during ivf cycles as they may interferer with your ivf meds. and are contraindicated for ivf.

I would also recommend that whether you try naturally or with DE, you and your DH have as many tests as possible to eliminate causes of failure with both OE and DE.  These would include karyotype for DH, sperm, thyroid, clotting, uterine, infection and autoimmune.

Daisy
x


----------



## urbangirl

Daisy, IMO herbs are fine so long as you have a doctor who is experienced with treating patients doing IVF, after all, they have IVF in China aswell, where herbs are routinely doled out in hospitals.  When I am on a cycle my doctor changes everything, so that there is nothing to interfere with the hormones but instead she puts in herbs to minimise the side effects of the drugs.  IVF drugs put a lot of strain on the kidneys, and in Chinese medicine the kidneys are the key for reproduction so any Chinese doctor will be supporting them.  Clinics might not agree, but that's because they don't know anything about how herbs work.


----------



## daisyg

Urbangirl,

Respectfully disagree.  This is what I worry about:- I don't believe the herbs are tested or licensed and there are legitimate fears that they interfere with ivf medications.  I peronsally would never do herbs during a cycle because if I failed I would forever wonder whether they were instrumental in affecting the efficacy of ivf medication.  Better to err on the side of caution and not take them is how I feel about it

Can you ever be sure that the herbs you have taken have not in fact affected your ivf cycle negatively??  That is a question I would ask myself...

I do absolutely believe in the power and efficacy of acupuncture (esp. with fertility acupuncurists) and I can see why the argument to use them is very powerful and attractive. 
However, it is hard to really make an informed choice as no research has really been done.  Because of this most REs consel their patients NOT to take chinese herbs during an ivf cycle for the very reason that they don't know whether there are interactions and/or contraindications... and (forgive me) neither do you.

Where is the evidence of ivf success rates in China using herbs??  I really wonder about that...

TCM practitioners may disagree but that (IMHO) is because the majority don't know anything about how IVF medications work.

Strong opinion I know, but not meant against you personally UG.  Just worries me a bit...!

Best,
Daisy
xx


----------



## alimey

Hello

I'm 46.5 and trying my first IVF with my own eggs.  I know it's an incredible long shot, but have just started the 2WW.  Actually it's not too bad for me because the chances of a pregnancy are so slim that I am enjoying the slight possibility right now.  By my reckoning if all is OK in there they should be blastocysts by now, hatching tomorrow and implanting at the weekend . . .

Just trying to stay fairly positive whilst keeping my hopes under control.  It's funny - I haven't really got my mind around having an actual baby - but I sure as hell want to be pregnant!!  But wherever I go right now pretty much everyone (well - the women at least) are either pregnant, or carrying a little baby, or both . . .

Am trying to make a positive plan about what nice things I can do if it doesn't work out.  Mind you - I suppose we might save up & have one last go?  I know the chances are that most of my eggs are no good - but there might be one golden one still there??


----------



## urbangirl

Okay, DaisyG, we disagree! but I'm going to address a couple of the points-we (people)do have the benefit that Chinese herbs have been tested (on people) for thousands of years, far longer than any western drug, so a good Chinese practitioner has the benefit of that background and any side effects would have been flagged up a couple of milleniums ago.  & more extensive research goes on in China now, now that they have the modern scientific means of analysis.  As for licensed, you have to buy from a reputable source if you want to be sure you are getting the right thing, the best thing is prescribed herbs, not some capsules bought on the net. Chinese medicine is a wholistic medicine and practioners know how they react on hormones etc because they're been treating infertiity, very sucessfully, with herbs for so long. So for that reason I take them with ivf, having the benefit of a good doctor, and if I get pregnant I'll take then all the way through also.  Acupuncture is good, but herbs are far more important and effective in Chnese medicine.  You say"TCM practitioners may disagree but that (IMHO) is because the majority don't know anything about how IVF medications work." but I made the point that an ivf patient should go to a practitioner who has experience and knowledge of working with IVF.  After all, no one would go to see an western practioner with no IVF experience to prescribe their meds!!

Regarding IVF success rates due to herbs, herbs aren't like western medicine you wouldn't take a dose along with your cycle in that way.  They are used to balance the body in general and a case here would be, for instance, a patient might have had 3 failed ivf cycles, she then takes Chinese herbs for 3 months- and her next cycle goes better than every before and is successful. No one can say if that is just coincidence or that it's because of the herbs.  That will be some way in the future.  Anyway, that is my limited knowledge it, now i'm off to take somethign for my kidney yin & yang deficiency!


----------



## urbangirl

I was still working on that when it posted itself!! I probably would have 'mellowed' it a bit, as i respect that we all have different views, oh well!


----------



## rosie1K

UG - I'm with you On this one, I don't usually post but had to say that after 6 cycles , 6 pregnancies and 6 miscarriages with every western medicine you could possibly imagine I am now seeing (at the suggestion of my RE specialist) a well respected practitioner in TCM who has had gone through my history more thoroughly than any other practioner I have seen (in this country) and done loads of tests and has now prescribed some herbs for my next cycle which I hope to start in January. Time will tell if it is successful !! Also my friend is a Japanese teacher and has spent many years in Japan and was very accepting and unshocked when I told her my plans as she says in Japan they use a combination of Western medicine and TCM in their hospitals and every day practice, and there are many ladies on here who have used Chinese treatments with very successful results. I, for one am not worried at all as long as the practioner is a specialist (as with any practioner!)


----------



## sylvia1982

Hello Daisy G,

We are trying to get pregnant at IVI Barcelona with egg donation because of POF. We were succesful once, I suffered from pre-eclampsia. Now we had two failed attempts in 2011 and we are investigating immune causes. I have anti TPO antibodies since 2005 and probably anti ovarian antibodies as I had premature ovarian failure at 20 years of age. 
I read you were treated with IVIG at IVI Valencia, would you tell us why they gave you this? What immune problems do you have? The advised us to just try again and when we insisted use 5 mg Prednisolone a day and Aspirin. This information is very important to us because we really want to have another baby. I hope you can help us
Sylvia



daisyg said:


> No major health problems with twin pg at 46, but it wasn't all plain sailing by any means. Cesarean at 37.5 weeks so all good. Able to breastfeed twins for 2 years etc. However, was very regularly monitored by my hospital due to age and clotting/autoimmune issues.
> 
> There is no getting away from the fact that you are 49 and are inevitably more prone to issues and are a high risk pregnancy, BUT if you are closely monitored and are starting in good health there is no reason why you shouldn't have a good pg.
> 
> Just as important at 49 (or any age) is to make sure you and DH do not have any issues which may prevent pg or cause miscarriage, e.g. uterine, thryoid, clotting, autoimmune, sperm, infection etc etc.
> 
> DE only addresses age of eggs, it cannot solve any other system issues with you or DH.
> 
> Best,
> Daisy
> xxx


----------



## lily17

If Chinese herbs are so good why doesnt everyone use them? and why arent they available to everyone in Uk via the NHS? surely there are papers written on their success?
If Chinese herbs are so effective they surely would be widley used in western medicine as western docs arent going to turn down anything that works!?
Dont mean to be rude, but surely if their use was very effective every clinic would encourage their use!?
Lily


----------



## urbangirl

They are successful, otherwise they wouldn't still be using them in the national heathcare in China where they have been thoroughly investigated, and still are. The Chinese don't use them as part of their (massive) healthcare system just on a whim. Why aren;t they used in the NHS? this is something that moves very slowly, it is not the case that Chinese medicine is ignored by the NHS or the West but you can't expect any progress quickly, the methodology to Chinese medicine is completely different to Western medicine, it is a whole different way of thinking.  It is also extremely threatening to drug companies who can't patent herbs therefore they can't make any money out of them.  Drug companies are an extremely powerful influence in heathcare, its a multibillion pound industry. Anyway, it's too big a subject to deal with here, but if you don't feel it's worth it, don't use them!


----------



## Pscoresby

There is some great research coming out about Chinese herbs both here (Dr Wing for example) and the latest study from Australia  “Efficacy of Traditional Chinese Herbal Medicine in the management of female infertility: A systematic review” found that that “Chinese herbal therapy improved pregnancy rates as much as 2-fold in just a 4-month period in comparison with Western Medical fertility drug therapy or IVF., my acupuncturist at LAC is doing some research at the moment. It is slow to disseminate but my lining improved so much more with herbs than it did using cycles with viagra, oestrogen patches. I recommend it.


----------



## Mish3434

urbangirl said:


> It is also extremely threatening to drug companies who can't patent herbs therefore they can't make any money out of them. Drug companies are an extremely powerful influence in heathcare, its a multibillion pound industry. Anyway, it's too big a subject to deal with here, but if you don't feel it's worth it, don't use them!


Urbangirl has hit the nail on the head!!! The Drug Companies are so powerful it is scary!!!

Shelley x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi ladies.  Just wondering if anyone who conceived through DEIVF have used the services of stem cell banking?  Not sure if I should, now that birh is iminent


----------



## Mamma

Hello ladies,
we are not going to come to London afterall as they made things way too difficult for us  but now it seems that we are going to ArtMedica nearby Reykjavik. 

Next week my husbands sperm will be checked, the bloodtests of donor, my husband and me are already taken. So if everything goes as planned we are travelling to Reykjavik in April. 

I have been trying to find patient stories about this clinic but have not found anything...can you help me ?

Have a nice weekend,
yours 
Mamma


----------



## Mamma

Hello ladies,
are you all now pregnant as no-one has been here for such a long time ?

Tomorrow our eggdoner is going for her first ultrascanning after starting the Synarela and if everything is ok she will start taking FSH injections. 

I do so much hope that all you ladies in this forum are doing fine and IF you are not yet pregnant you soon will be...

Yours
Mamma


----------



## malabar girl

HI Mamma wishing you luck in iceland wonderful city do not know about any clinics there I live in the north of iceland in my early 20's working on a fishing trawler with 16 men    before children.
I am pg 14 weeks today this is my second pg my dd is just 1year old. I am sure you will be pg soon. Malabar


----------



## Mamma

Hi Malabar, 
great that your trip to Greece was worth of it !  
I am so happy for you !

Sorry to ask (I just can not remember....) but did you use the same donor or did you have frozen embryos waiting for you to "come and get them" ?

Oh, you really have been seeing the world.  

This will be the first trip to Iceland for my husband and me, our donor has been there once before. 

Too bad that we can not travel there together as our son is still so young (one year 6 months); first the donor and my husband go there then they come rapidly back home and I do travel there to get the embryo. Or maybe two, I do have this odd feeling that I ought to go for two embryos.

Is it true what they tell about people living in Iceland; polite, helpfull, etc. ?


Mamma


----------



## malabar girl

HI Mamma yes the people are polite and very freindly.
The clinic I go to does not have donors it is an egg share program so I just took what I was offered as it was created with DH sperm. I had 4 embies the first time and result in a single pg. 3 the next time resulted in a single pg.

good luck once again and keep me posted.


----------



## hickson

Hi

I'm 45, any ladies PG naturally?

H X


----------



## lily17

Hi Hickson

I dont know any ladies on this thread who have managed to get pregnant naturally or with IVf with own eggs, the stats are so low for over 45yrs many clinics wont even try  
Most ladies over 45yrs do use donor eggs either here in Uk or overseas. Increasingly ladies are going overseas as now UK clinics will often only transfer one embryo  
If you are interested in looking at the stats for your age look at www.ivfpredict.com its what many consultants use to give a realistic % success rate. 
Good luck
Lily xx

/links


----------



## Mamma

Greetings from Iceland !

My husband and our donor went there on Tuesday (17th of April) and on Wednesday they did take the eggcells and they were ICSI-handled. 

I went to Iceland on Friday the 20th of April and did learn that there had been 14 eggcells, 11 of them were "ready to rock-and-roll"  . 

Then 7 of them did grow to be "top&excellant" type, 3 of them were "pretty good but not great" and one was "not that good". 

Because there were this many those really great ones the doctor did let me have only one to take home with me. He was sure that if letting me have two little embies I would definetaly get twins and he did not want to risk my health with twin-pregnancy even I am totally healthy.  

Only those six great ones that were left went to cryo as, according the doctor, there is no point of placing those others to cryo when having this many top-embies.

So now I just wait couple of weeks and then it is time to see if I am pregnant.  Good thing is that there is so much to be done with our toddler that the time goes by rather rapidly. I hope so...these two weeks can be veeeery looooong too.....

Yours
Mamma


----------



## malabar girl

congrat mamma hope you enjoyed your time in Iceland - very pretty country.
Only one I always pig out and take 3 - 4 and have only had a single pg.
Yes the time will fly with a toddler as you have other things to worry about. I am on the run and chasing after my 13 month old and I have almost reached the 17 th week mark it is flying by so fast. have to find some live in house keeper so I can stay sain.
good luck everyone love malabar


----------



## urbangirl

Lirac, I'm glad you posted that.  We have to take into consideration also that a lot of the women who get pregnant naturally at an advanced age do so by accident.  Alot of the older women on here are so much more careful about diet, weight control, not smoking etc etc so I feel we do have a greater chance being in better health in general.


----------



## Mamma

Well...maybe they did know what they were doing at the clinic in Iceland even they did not let me have more than one embryo. 
Three Clearblue-tests told me yesterday that I am pregnant  

Too bad that I must wait 3 weeks now before going for the first ultrascanning to see if there really is someone. But maybe I will survive


----------



## lily17

Congratulations Mamma     


You must be very happy, I hope you are healthy and eveyrything goes well for you  


Lily xx


----------



## Mamma

Thanks Lily,
I think that I am too astonished to be happy at this point...now I am thinking those stupid "what if"-situations like chemical pregnancy, no emby inside the bag etc...but those are things that I can not do anything about so I just try to stay calm and not to worry too much. 

My "own" gyn just wrote me and told that she is willing to do the scan in week 21 at the time that suits us the best. So now it seems that we will know more after 2,5 weeks   instead of 3 weeks. Every day counts when one wants to know more...


----------



## urbangirl

Congratulations, mama, that is fantastic news!  Those first weeks are always stressful when you have put so much effort into getting your bfp, but try not to worry.  Sending positivity &


----------



## Mamma

Thanks Urbangirl,
when I was pregnant for our first born son there was no internet so I was calm all the time and had no thoughts that something might go wrong.

Now one can read too easily pregnancy stories without happy end and that makes one worry more than is needed to worry  

Everything went nicely with my second pregnancy too but...you know  

The more you know the more you can worry about  

I wont even tell people that I am pregnant till the pregnancy week 12 when I do have results about the blood-test & ultrascanning telling that the baby is "most likely" totally healthy. 

But even you might now think that I am not happy I really am happy, I just try to protect myself in case something goes wrong.


----------



## melon

Good morning, such great news on here about the BFP....all my bits are crossed for you
Just wanted to get some advice  
I'm 47, and have just had my 3rd cycle double donor at Reprofit - same male donor each time, same female donor last two times. Sadly just got BFN. The second cycle was successful - baby James has just turned 1 - but really keen for a bio sibling for him. Altogether I've had 8 grade 1 blasts implanted in 3 cycles (2,3,3) and 1 baby from 1 cycle. I've got two older boys conceived naturally when I was younger, so would have thought I should have a higher success rate than this!!

I'm fit and healthy, hypothyroid but bloods show thyroxine levels fine. I've had all the bloods done before, and have had a UK cycle before Reprofit before we discovered sperm probs.
Do you think I shoudl have any particular blood tests done before going again?
Also do you think I should increase my PV progesterone (utrogestan 400mg 2xday). I think the oestrogen is fine since I always have a great lining, but maybe a higher dose would get through better

Any advice/stories as Reprofit are great but a bit limited with advice etc.

Thanks and have a great day
Helenx


----------



## Mamma

Hi again you lovely ladies,
first about my own situation...I went to the ultra-scanning on pregnancy week 5+6, there was no heart beat to be seen even everything else was to be found. So this was it this time.  
Hopefully next ultra-scanning, on Thursday the 24th of May,  will show that everything is gone...or if not then I must take some pills to get rid of the embryo etc. Not nice but must be done. (I really do hope that everything will just disappear without any problems, in a natural way  )

Helenx (or melon  ):
here in Finland the doctors want the thyroxine levels to be under 2 when someone wants to start treatments. This means that the P-TSH ought to be under 2 mU/l even the normal level is 0.30 - 4.20 mU/l. There is this easy treatment for getting the P-TSH down; Thyroxin 0,1 mg half a tablet per day does the trick  

I do found your Progesterone medication rather heavy...in my first "treatment" I took Lugesteron 200mgx2 twice a day and in this treatment-cycle that is now ending I have used Lutinus 100mg ONLY 3 times a day. 

For getting "nice" lining in my first treatment I did use Zumenon 2mgx2 in the morning, one tablet in the daytime and then again 2 tablets in the evening. In this latest (=second)treatment I used Progynova 2mgx2 in the morning and same dose in the evening. 

So if I was you I would not increase progesterone, of course this is only my opinion. 

HUGS
Mamma


----------



## Mamma

Hi Ladies,
even it seems that I am about the only one here I can not help myself...   I went to gyn. yesterday and there was a heart-beat ! Pregnancy-weeks were 7+1 and this embryo was just the right size for the weeks.

There was little bit of bleeding day before yesterday but the gyn told me that most likely everything is okey as in 10% of pregnancies there is some bleeding.

So now I am just waiting for couple of more weeks to get the "check-up" of this "baby" and I do hope that there wont be any more bleeding...

yours
Mamma


----------



## malabar girl

Good news mamma I wish you and your bub a smooth pregnancy sending u      malabar


----------



## Mamma

Hi all,
I am still pregnant and so far everything is just great. All that stupid bleeding did end when I gave up the medicins so for quite a long time now I have been very hopeful that everything will really go well till it is time to have this baby. 

This time we will get a baby-girl, something totally new for us as our first child was a boy, this first baby with doneted eggs is a boy. It seems like a jump to a totally new world when getting a daughter !

How are you doing malabar ?  You do have only a few weeks to wait till having your baby ! I do hope that you are feeling great,

with hugs
Mamma


----------



## malabar girl

hi mamma congrats you will love a little girl I have 3 I do not know what we are having I like the surprise at the end. If I have a boy I would not know what to do after only girls. All we want is a healthy mum and bub.
The csection is all booked in for the 25th september as in oz they will not let you go passed 39 weeks so it is exciting knowing the date ahead of time so I can arange things at home so everything is almost done. When is your due date??
good luck everyone


----------



## Mamma

We are really funny when thinking about how different it will (or might) be when having a baby that is another gender than those we are already taken care off   For sure we can manage just great. 

The "biggest wonder" I do have when knowing that we are going to have a daughter is how to wash her after she has done the "thing number two"...with the boys it was so easy to just hold them in one arm and just place their bottom under the running water. With a girl one must be careful not to have dirty water running to the "private parts" so the position of the baby can not be the same my husband and I are used to with the boys. 

No, we are not totally helpless but still I do wonder if my hands will know what to do and how to hold the girl  

The due day is on the 9th of January but the csection day is on the 19th of December when there is 37 weeks of pregnancy. BUT....this lovely son of ours who will turn 2 years in next month did born when there was only 35 weeks. My water just broke and so I went to the hospital and my own doctor did do the csection.

Our son did have his lungs ready and so he did not need any help with breathing but just in case I will start taking cortisone this time at week 32 or so, we just want to be sure that this baby-girl is ready to breath on her own if she does decide to born earlier than planned.

How it the weather over there, is it very warm now ? Hope that the warm weather has not caused you any problems, I am one of those lucky ones who do not have any problems with the warm weather even when being pregnant but I know that for some pregnant women the warm weather might cause trouble.

Take care, I wish you all the best,
HUGS
Mamma


----------



## kiwicanuck

Is there anyone on here trying naturally with OE?


----------



## Angels4Me

just lost my post!!   
Hi Kiwi
at 47 im rather dispondent after 4 ivfs and no baby. at my age its still a possibility so maybe i should get a second wind and push for it. No money for ivf wondering whether to get all the healty stuff going and keep trying. ie, immune meds and me and dp vits etc and healthy foods. Life has beaten me at the moment as family events got me down which are out of my control but hard to change mood. maybe i will feel better if i just get on with the next plan.  I need to order cordyceps and pocynogel type things for my immunes. hard to be healthy but I need to give it a try with committment.
how are you going?
angels x


----------



## urbangirl

Mamma, how stressful for you to have had such a dreadful first scan, and how fantastic that the situation has turned itself around- a really miracle baby.  I hope you don't have anymore scares.

Kiwicanuck, there are lots of OE people on the over 40's current cyclers and over 40's OE & beyond.  I don't know how old you are but all welcome and you may find more OE people there.


----------



## Mamma

I just want to tell you all that our daughter was born on 19th of Deember with planned c-section and we both came home only two days after she was born. Everything goes nicely over here, our son (2 years 3 months) just loves his sister and wants to help to take care of her.

I wish you all a very good year 2013, hopefully all of you who have not got a good luck with the treatments will get pregnant next year  

Warm regards
Mamma


----------



## Mamma

Thanks beadle1, this was my 3rd (and last) c-section and as easy as the two ones had been. I am "as good as new", I was totally ok since the first day after the operation. 

Of course my belly looks still very huge but I do not mind, the most important thing is that our lovely daughter is totally healthy and she is doing fine. No matter the looks of her mother  , she, her big brother and my husband do love me anyhow


----------



## deblovescats

congrats mama - glad you're both doing well! 
hopefully your good news will rub off on us all - and it gives us all hope!
Enjoy 2013 with your new little one
Deb


----------

